# [Case Mod] MurderMac - Completed/Final Pictures



## Jeffinslaw

Okay guys, here is update #1!

*Update 1 - Pictures of Case/Removing Standoffs*

Small update, I have done a little bit of work to the case already. I have removed the upper panel and have taken EVERYTHING out of the case that was in there.

The case:




























Inside of case:










Close up:










Now for some work. Notice all of the Torx screws? Yah, there is like at least 100 holding the case together and I have to remove all of them. Not fun...


















Had some stubborn nuts as well... my solution:










Go get a pair of pliers!

Some removed motherboard stand offs:










And that's it! Like I said, I didn't get much done today. I did get all of the standoffs removed though. That was easy though. Sorry about some of the pictures, I thought my iPhone 4S would have preformed better, Looks like I will have to borrow the girlfriends camera!







Until next time...

Jeffinslaw


----------



## shadowhero18

HOW MUCH WAS THAT CASE!?!? i would love to do a build in there! so much potential with the front being all mesh!


----------



## CramComplex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowhero18*
> 
> HOW MUCH WAS THAT CASE!?!? i would love to do a build in there! so much potential with the front being all mesh!


these ones go for about $50 to $100. found one on my local craigslist here in TO.


----------



## shadowhero18

... no way...







that is tempting my bank account


----------



## CramComplex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowhero18*
> 
> ... no way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is tempting my bank account


Srsly...I just checked fleabay and right now i'm seeing 1 at $40 O_Oa


----------



## Jeffinslaw

I got mine for $58 shipped. Keep in mind, you might have to buy a motherboard tray and back panel. You _could_ try to keep the back stock but if you don't do it correctly, it looks bad. The motherboard tray I got was $60.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## shadowhero18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I got mine for $58 shipped. Keep in mind, you might have to buy a motherboard tray and back panel. You _could_ try to keep the back stock but if you don't do it correctly, it looks bad. The motherboard tray I got was $60.
> Jeffinslaw


just like haters gonna hate, modders gonna mod


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Thanks for the comments so far guys, I'm going to get another update out this weekend!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jamster325

Looks good so far









Going to keep a close eye on this, I'm currently working on a mac pro mod and its great to see how other people go about the conversion


----------



## chasent

I'll be keeping an eye on this. I love Mac Pro mods.


----------



## downlinx

nice, will be getting my worklog up hopefully next week on my g5, cant wait to see what you have planned. by the way picked mine up for $30 local computer store, hehe


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chasent*
> 
> I'll be keeping an eye on this. I love Mac Pro mods.


It's actually a PowerMac G5 case. The way you can distinguish between the two is that the G5 has only 1 DVD slot while the Mac Pros have 2 DVD slots.







Thanks for checking it out!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downlinx*
> 
> nice, will be getting my worklog up hopefully next week on my g5, cant wait to see what you have planned. by the way picked mine up for $30 local computer store, hehe


Nice find! That is a great steal! I hope it is in great shape!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

It's update time! A very small one but still an update non-the-less.

I only did two small things but they managed to take me an hour and a half. First of all, I got the front panel I/O off.










And, last but not least, I got the case apart. Wow that was really hard....










Now I can fill the holes from the old standoffs, sand it down, and then paint it! Hopefully it'll be decent enough weather to paint this weekend.

As always, please leave any comments or concerns!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Just updated the parts list. I don't think an i7 3930k is within my budget right now. I'll save and get an Ivy Bridge-E one if they ever release.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## ndoggfromhell

Following this closely, just started my 3rd Hackintosh G5 case mod. I'm taking pictures and plan to post them eventually on here. Are you changing the color of the G5 case at all?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ndoggfromhell*
> 
> Are you changing the color of the G5 case at all?


Nope! I'm keep the original color of the case. It's going to have a black and white theme inside but it's going to stay the silver color. That's why I picked the case in the first place!









Thanks for following!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## BiscuitHead

Subbed! I think the black and white on the inside should look pretty sick. Nice job so far


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Thanks! I can't wait until I get all of my parts. Anyways, I got a package in the mail today....










Fans! I got two 120mm, two 80mm, two 60mm, and one 200mm. I also just bought two Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB HDDs for $99 each! They're about 60% off right now on Amazon!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## downlinx

jeff, are you planning on painting or powder-coating the case at all?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Nope! No painting or powder coating the *OUTSIDE* of the case. I will be painting the inside of the case and the PSU housing because they are dirty and I will need to fill the holes on the back panel from the old motherboard standoffs.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Just bought my components today! They should be here Wednesday or Thursday!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## BiscuitHead

I have to say, the time between submitting an order and having it delivered is equivalent to..... eternity.


----------



## downlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Just bought my components today! They should be here Wednesday or Thursday!
> Jeffinslaw


sweet, i am waiting for mine to start rolling in and then will start modding the case, no secrets just yet, dont have a name yet.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Well everything except the motherboard should be here tomorrow. I bought everything except the motherboard from Amazon and I used Prime so that was nice. The motherboard came from Newegg so that'll be here Thursday. Ooh I just can't wait, I'm getting giddy. I just need to sell this MacBook Pro I have so I can get dual GTX 670 FTW's.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Yay! It's like Christmas!










The heatsink will be temporary as well as the graphics card. Just got to get this MacBook Pro sold and then I can get a GTX 670 and some water cooling gear!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Yay! It's like Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The heatsink will be temporary as well as the graphics card. Just got to get this MacBook Pro sold and then I can get a GTX 670 and some water cooling gear!
> Jeffinslaw


where did you get the stock heatsink from? ive been looking for it for days and i couldnt find the air one (i need it to test my cpu before w/c)


----------



## Jeffinslaw

*barkinos98*: I got it from Amazon. It's called Intel Thermal Solution. It actually works pretty well. I'm using it for the same thing, a temp cooler while I build and save for water cooling stuff.

Anyways, it's time for an update!

*Update 3 - Set Up*

So in this update, I'll show you guys some pictures of my motherboard that FINALLY came at 6:30PM the day it was supposed to be delivered. So stupid, the 3 other packages I had received that day from UPS all came around 2:00PM. Anyways, the package was HUGE!










I wonder what's in that package? Like I didn't already know...










My motherboard! I went with the Extreme7 instead of the Extreme9 because 1. it was cheaper, and 2. it had audio on-board and it fit my build better overall. I was surprised how heavy the thing was!










Mmmmm look at that thing. We have a brownish-black PCB with black connections. Very nice.










Here it is installed on my Mountain Mods Motherboard Try which will work as a test bench while I work on the case.










Time for CPU, going with an i7 3820.










CPU installed!










Here is my temp cooler. It's actually not that bad. Not much copper on the bottom of it but that's okay, it keeps my CPU around 40-50*C.










RAM installed. Went with 16GB Corsair Vengance. I'll be getting another 8GB here soon to fill in those two open spots.










Graphics card, temp while I sell my MacBook Pro. Once I sell my laptop, I'm going to buy two EVGA GTX 670 FTWs.










Everything all put together before I turn it on. The motherboard had a nice ON/OFF button and a reset button which I found nice.










It's alive! Hurry! It's my first computer I've ever built and it started up! It took me forever to install Windows on it because the install wouldn't detect any hard drives. I finally updated the BIOS after about 4 hours of searching the web for solutions and low and behold it worked! Install went perfectly! It gets a score of 4.3 in Windows rating thing because of the graphics card (something I knew would happen and am okay with). SSD gets a 7.9, RAM gets a 7.9 and CPU gets a 7.7. Not bad.

Well that sums up this update. I'll be busy working this weekend earning some money for some water cooling so expect an update next week!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> *barkinos98*: I got it from Amazon. It's called Intel Thermal Solution. It actually works pretty well. I'm using it for the same thing, a temp cooler while I build and save for water cooling stuff.
> 
> thanks alot, and nice going build btw


----------



## BiscuitHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> My motherboard! I went with the Extreme7 instead of the Extreme9 because 1. it was cheaper, and 2. it had audio on-board and it fit my build better overall. I was surprised how heavy the thing was!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Boy, that the thing is... Extreme


----------



## Jeffinslaw

I quite simply love it! I'm glad I went with the 7 instead of the 9. I did loose two RAM slots but that's okay. The likely hood that I would be able to utilize all 32GB (with 4GB per slot) is very low. Still a ton of SATA ports for RAID and lots of hard drives.

Well I should finally be able to really start working on this case here this week. Then, once I get this MacBook Pro sold, depending on how much I can sell it for, I'll either get a GTX 680 and watercooling (if I get $800 for it), SLI 670s (if I get ~$700 for the Pro) or a GTX 690 (if I get $900 or above).

Jeffinslaw


----------



## SeekinRage

I think its well worth it which ever route you choose to go.

I totally subbed and will be keeping an eye on this build, It's pretty freakin' sweet









Keep up the good work and let us know whats happening..... oh and post them pics when you done


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Thanks! I'm really hoping to get some work done this week. Just trying to figure out how to set up some sort of paint booth or something to paint the pieces of the case that needs some touch up.

I really want the 690 as that'll keep this computer going for a LONG time without it needing to be upgraded.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## downlinx

what color paint are you painting it?
I have found that his is the best paint match for the case if your going same color
http://www.amazon.com/Krylon-KSCS032-Aerosol-3-Ounce-Chrome/dp/B000GLHVQ4


----------



## Jeffinslaw

I am ONLY painting the PSU housing and the inside of the case. It's a silver great color. I brought in a piece of the PSU housing and I matched it as as best as I could.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Skip this post so pictures appear bigger. (for my computer at least)










Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Oh do I have a treat for you guys today! Got lots of pictures, and HIGH quality ones too. Borrowed my girlfriends camera today. Got a lot of work done too. Here we go....

*UPDATE 4 - Painting*

So today I finally epoxied the holes on the case, sanded it down and painted the inside. I also painted the PSU housing.










So today's priority was to fill those holes on the inside of the case, and clean it!










Close up of holes.










Cleaning it!










All clean! Or mostly clean I guess.










Filling holes with epoxy.










Spread out evenly or the best I could. I'm not quite sure if this was the right stuff to get...










Close up.










My ghetto paint booth! It actually worked quite well.



















Different views.










First coat of primer. This stuff was old and it sucked or I didn't do something right but I didn't like how it was covering the metal.



















More views.










While the primer was drying I went and sanded down the first filling of the holes. Boy was that a bear...










All sanded!










So I decided that that sanding job looked like poop so I worked even harder and it looked much better.










Second filling of epoxy.



















Different views.










First coat of paint on the PSU housing.










Different view.










Epoxy has dried and is ready for sanding (again).










Sanded with 100 grit.










Sanded with 400 grit.










Prepped for paint!










First coat of paint.










Different view.



















More views.










After second coat of paint. That was all I had time for today. I might hit it up with another coat of paint tomorrow depending on how it came out.










Tape removed.



















Different views.

And that's all of today's work! I hope you enjoyed the pictures! As always, post your comments/questions/concerns! Thanks!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## CramComplex

Have you tried rust-o-leums stainless steel epoxy paint for appliances? I just painted my box fan and it looks like a mix of aluminum and stainless steel colour without the texture...I've seen mac aluminum cases before and I'm sure the rust-o-leum paint looks exactly like them macs.


----------



## csm725

Subbing


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CramComplex*
> 
> Have you tried rust-o-leums stainless steel epoxy paint for appliances? I just painted my box fan and it looks like a mix of aluminum and stainless steel colour without the texture...I've seen mac aluminum cases before and I'm sure the rust-o-leum paint looks exactly like them macs.


Thanks! I'll have to pick me up some of that. It turns out what I got was straight primer. It did match the PSU housing pretty closely. I'll get some of that tomorrow and paint it again if it's nice out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Subbing


Thanks! Lots more to come!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Malcolm

Also subbed. I've always liked the G5 and Mac Pro cases.


----------



## downlinx

looking really good jeff, glad your case is getting done, unlike mine, family is first, then modding. Can't wait to start painting mine.


----------



## raptorxrx

subbed'


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> Also subbed. I've always liked the G5 and Mac Pro cases.


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downlinx*
> 
> looking really good jeff, glad your case is getting done, unlike mine, family is first, then modding. Can't wait to start painting mine.


Thanks! I'd be interested in seeing yours after you get working on it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> subbed'


Thanks!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## DoctorNick

Subbed


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoctorNick*
> 
> Subbed


Thanks!

Well I have another update!

*Update 5 - Painting Part 2*

So I didn't quite like the look of the paint I used yesterday. Considering it was actually primer, I went out and got some new spray paint. I think I won the lottery! It wasn't the kind *CramComplex* suggested but the kind I got was EXTREMELY close. It was Rustoleum metallic colored. Sorry, I don't have the can on me and it's downstairs and I don't want to check. I'll check later if anyone is interested. It is NOT the chrome color. Well... let's get started!










Paint soaking. Oh hey! There's what kind of paint it is!










Paint booth set back up.










Close up of primer.










Case prepped for painting. This is really annoying to do because it's a tedious process but it keeps the paint off of the legs.










First coat. Ooh... shiny!










First coat of paint on the PSU housing.




























Some closeup shots. You can see in the last one that I got too much paint on the inside of the housing so I had to wipe it off and spray again. Kind of looks like crap.


















Second coat on the case.










Second coat on the housing. This coat looked much better.










Tape peeled off so you can see how close of a match it is. Pretty darn close!










Sorry for the last two pictures being dark. It started to sprinkle so I brought the stuff inside the garage.

Well that's it for today's update, I have a lot more work planned for this weekend. I think I'm going to do all of the cutting this weekend and paint the upper shelf as well. Hope you guys enjoyed it! Remember, post any comments/concerns/ or questions below! Thanks!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## csm725

Looking very good.
Nothing to be worried about, it seems.
Keep it up!


----------



## nathanak21

Lookin good!


----------



## BiscuitHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathanak21*
> 
> Lookin good!


For sure


----------



## ZombieAttack27

Subbed... I'm really looking forward to the way that this turns out.

Not super relevant, but i'm in a pc-v354a right now since I loved the silver aluminum look of the macs but I wanted to build my own pc.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Looking very good.
> Nothing to be worried about, it seems.
> Keep it up!


Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathanak21*
> 
> Lookin good!


Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakesuellentrop*
> 
> For sure


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieAttack27*
> 
> Subbed... I'm really looking forward to the way that this turns out.
> Not super relevant, but i'm in a pc-v354a right now since I loved the silver aluminum look of the macs but I wanted to build my own pc.


That's a sharp looking case! And thanks for the post!

On another note, I have a question for you guys. I'm not quite sure if this is a problem with my spray paint but when I lightly run my hand across the surface of the case (the part I painted), I get traces of silver on my hand from the paint. It's been drying for over 24 hours so I would think that it would be dry by now. It's not a huge deal I just don't want things to look bad. I might sand down all of that this weekend and re-do it all. Kind of sucks if I do that because that was a lot of paint I used.

Interested in what you guys have to say!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## downlinx

it is the paint, sand it down and throw another coat on it, i would put another 3 coats if you only have one coat on there. then wet sand it.


----------



## CramComplex

Try the epoxy one...or just maybe coat with flat clear to seal the surface...either way still looks good!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downlinx*
> 
> it is the paint, sand it down and throw another coat on it, i would put another 3 coats if you only have one coat on there. then wet sand it.


Really? I sanded it all down first, then applied two coats of primer, then two coats of paint. I think I'll just put some clear on it. I don't want to have to sand it all back down and start over. Too much work!







Thanks for the suggestion though! I value everybody's input!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CramComplex*
> 
> Try the epoxy one...or just maybe coat with flat clear to seal the surface...either way still looks good!


I think I'll go with the clear coat option. Do you think I need to mask off the legs for the clear coat or would they be okay exposed? I'm asking because it's a pain in the ass to cover and tape the legs. Plus, I think we're running out of newspaper... thanks for the ideas!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Ugh.... I shouldn't have messed with my install of Windows 7, it was working just fine, but I wanted to put my SSDs in RAID 0. Well I got the drives set up in RAID 0 but when I go to install Windows, I get the "No drivers loaded... blah blah blah" message. I encountered this error the first time I tried installing W7 and I just flashed the BIOS and it worked and let me install but for some reason, it won't let me install this time. Going to try again with a USB instead.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## CramComplex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Really? I sanded it all down first, then applied two coats of primer, then two coats of paint. I think I'll just put some clear on it. I don't want to have to sand it all back down and start over. Too much work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion though! I value everybody's input!
> I think I'll go with the clear coat option. Do you think I need to mask off the legs for the clear coat or would they be okay exposed? I'm asking because it's a pain in the ass to cover and tape the legs. Plus, I think we're running out of newspaper... thanks for the ideas!
> Jeffinslaw


Not really as the clear coat will also protect the feet from scratches as well.


----------



## BiscuitHead

Yikes. My experiences with raid were... sub-par. Too much of a pain to really benefit from it. Good luck though, hope you get it working


----------



## Osea23

Subbed!


----------



## juneau78

cant wait to see it done, subbed!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CramComplex*
> 
> Not really as the clear coat will also protect the feet from scratches as well.


Thanks for the info!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakesuellentrop*
> 
> Yikes. My experiences with raid were... sub-par. Too much of a pain to really benefit from it. Good luck though, hope you get it working


Thanks! I think I'm just going to only use one SSD for my OS and save the other SSD I have for the MacBook Pro I'm getting from my cousin. No real benefit to having SSDs in RAID0 beside speed and the ability to say, "I have my SSDs in RAID0." For my storage drives, they will be going into RAID1 just for some piece of mind.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osea23*
> 
> Subbed!


Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juneau78*
> 
> cant wait to see it done, subbed!


Thank you!

If it's nice tomorrow, I'm going to cut the back of the case for the back plate. I hope it goes well!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## nexos

Glad to see more than just me eying this case for mods! I have a complete G5 sitting next to me right now, but I can't do much modding to it yet; my sig rig is down for RMA, so it's my primary machine for a couple more weeks. Can't wait to see how yours progresses!


----------



## SeekinRage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Ugh.... I shouldn't have messed with my install of Windows 7, it was working just fine, but I wanted to put my SSDs in RAID 0. Well I got the drives set up in RAID 0 but when I go to install Windows, I get the "No drivers loaded... blah blah blah" message. I encountered this error the first time I tried installing W7 and I just flashed the BIOS and it worked and let me install but for some reason, it won't let me install this time. Going to try again with a USB instead.
> Jeffinslaw


Here is an idea of how to best set it up. LinusTechTips and NCIXTechTips have some pretty good reviews and he does a decent job at explaining how to get it all done with little to no trouble.

Sorry to hear that your RAID0 isnt working out but hopefully this will help.

Good luck, cheers


----------



## BiscuitHead

Can't wait to see more picks. Lovin it so far


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexos*
> 
> Glad to see more than just me eying this case for mods! I have a complete G5 sitting next to me right now, but I can't do much modding to it yet; my sig rig is down for RMA, so it's my primary machine for a couple more weeks. Can't wait to see how yours progresses!


Thanks for the comment! Good luck on your RMA and your build!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekinRage*
> 
> Here is an idea of how to best set it up. LinusTechTips and NCIXTechTips have some pretty good reviews and he does a decent job at explaining how to get it all done with little to no trouble.
> Sorry to hear that your RAID0 isnt working out but hopefully this will help. Good luck, cheers


Well I can live with Windows being on just one SSD like normal. I'm going to get a RAID card for my storage drives. I can't have one of my storage drives going and it taking out all of my videos and music and pictures. The RAID card is only $40 and it supports SATA III. I did finally get Windows installed and all set up and I'm working on optimizing it and moving files over from my old computer.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakesuellentrop*
> 
> Can't wait to see more picks. Lovin it so far


Thanks! The weather wasn't that great this weekend so I'll work on it some more tomorrow!

Thanks for all the comments guys! Really nice to see so many people interested!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Citra

Can't believe I never saw this. Sub'd!

Also where did you find it for so cheap? Everywhere I look is $150+


----------



## Alatar

Epic build! Looking forward to more updates


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Can't believe I never saw this. Sub'd!
> Also where did you find it for so cheap? Everywhere I look is $150+


There is probably a big demand for them that's why they cost so much might now. I got mine for $40 plus $18 shipping! A great steal! Good luck finding one!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Epic build! Looking forward to more updates


Thanks for the comment!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> There is probably a big demand for them that's why they cost so much might now. I got mine for $40 plus $18 shipping! A great steal! Good luck finding one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the comment!
> Jeffinslaw


Wow that's a nice price. Cheapest I could find is $100 local.


----------



## SeekinRage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Wow that's a nice price. Cheapest I could find is $100 local.


pretty decent price here on Newegg for a RAID card. It has four ports so that also limits you to how many you're willing to set up in RAID. If you are planning on having more HDD's set up in RAID then the card is going to get pricer but at least that link is a good place to start.

Good luck mate


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Wow that's a nice price. Cheapest I could find is $100 local.


If you try searching craigslist, you could probably find a dead one for around $75-100 and then hopefully they will know what exactly is wrong with it so that you can then sell the parts that work and make most of your money back! It's an idea









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekinRage*
> 
> pretty decent price here on Newegg for a RAID card. It has four ports so that also limits you to how many you're willing to set up in RAID. If you are planning on having more HDD's set up in RAID then the card is going to get pricer but at least that link is a good place to start.Good luck mate


That's a little out of the price range for me







It looks nice though! The one I got only has two ports but that's all I need because I just want to put my HDDs in RAID1. It's supposed to be plug and play but we'll see! Here is the link to the card I got. It has some bad reviews but I'm taking a chance! Hopefully it works!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## nexos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Wow that's a nice price. Cheapest I could find is $100 local.


I got mine with a fried logic board for $50 local. Replaced the board for $40, add a couple spare 1GB DDR sticks et voilà!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexos*
> 
> I got mine with a fried logic board for $50 local. Replaced the board for $40, add a couple spare 1GB DDR sticks et voilà!


Nice! Good find!

Well I finally got my RAID Controller card. Finally got it installed and I'm currently building my RAID1 array with my two Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB. I hope it works!

No progress on the case though, the weather has been really crappy here. I should be able to do some work tomorrow morning and early afternoon though!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Okay, sorry for the lack of posts lately guys, with the 4th being yesterday, my family and I were pretty busy setting up for our party. I have been doing some thinking about my computer as well, mainly about how I'm going to place the hard drives.

Most G5 mods you see put the hard drive caddy (the one that came with the G5 right underneath where the CD drive is located. Well unfortunately for me, mine won't fit because I'm going to be putting a 180MM fan and 180MM radiator at the front. Since I can't put the fan pushed all the way to the front because of the front I/O panel, it has to sit back about 75MM 3/4 of an inch (sorry for the constant changing in units). Then you have the the 67MM of radiator and fan, then there is only about 3 inches of space before you reach the motherboard panel, not enough to mount the hard drives normally.

This is where my planning has started. I'm thinking about making an acrylic hard drive holder that will hold 4 regular 3.5 inch HDDs _sideways_ and up to 4 SSDs sideways or normally. They would be cooled by three 80MM x 10MM fans in the back and the SATA data cables and power would be hooked up in the front.

I currently have 2 fan controllers by Scythe (silver color) in 3.5in and 5.25in. The 3.5 has eight fan channels where as the 5.25in has 12. Depending on how I mount the 180MM radiator up front, I can mount the fan controller right under the CD drive.

If you guys are having some issues trying to picture it, I'll throw something up in Google SketchUp to show you what I mean. Hopefully it works! Your ideas/input is also greatly welcomed!









Jeffinslaw


----------



## CramComplex

Hmm...HDD mounts? I'd suggest if you can fit an ICY DOCK system inside it'll work great as the company has several conversions or HDD cages for 5.25" bay drives. I for one am getting this: http://www.ncix.ca/products/?sku=222247105&vpn=MB455SPF-B&manufacture=Cremax%20%28ICY%20DOCK%29



A bit on the pricey side but well worth it since I have 3 x 5.25" bays on my CM Elite 370 as my home server and don't need to mod anything much, just plug and play.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CramComplex*
> 
> Hmm...HDD mounts? I'd suggest if you can fit an ICY DOCK system inside it'll work great as the company has several conversions or HDD cages for 5.25" bay drives. I for one am getting this: http://www.ncix.ca/products/?sku=222247105&vpn=MB455SPF-B&manufacture=Cremax%20%28ICY%20DOCK%29
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit on the pricey side but well worth it since I have 3 x 5.25" bays on my CM Elite 370 as my home server and don't need to mod anything much, just plug and play.


Somehow I don't think that that is going to fit haha.









Thanks for the suggestion! I'll work on my HDD mount more tomorrow and post some renders tomorrow. Hopefully they'll come out decent.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Okay guys, got some renders of my hard drive caddy idea done. Let me know what you think! It's a very rough model but it shows my ideas!




























So this was what I was talking about. The dimensions are 3in W x 5 3/4in L x 11in H. It can hold up to *four* 3.5in HDDs and up to *four* 2.5in drives. This will be made out of either clear or frosted acrylic. There will be *three* 80mm x 10mm fans attached to the back to cool the drives.

Let me know what you guys think!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Chokladkakan

That looks very nice! I would obviously have preferred some metal, given the G5 case, but even so it looks great.

Edit: typographical error.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chokladkakan*
> 
> That looks very nice! I would obviously had preferred some metal, given the G5 case, but even so it looks great.


Hmmm... out of metal you say?









I will think about this some more... I have actually come up with quite a few ideas while I was falling asleep last night. Hopefully they will work.

Thanks for the ideas!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## BiscuitHead

Making it out of aluminum would be sweet so that you could have more consistency. Good luck!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakesuellentrop*
> 
> Making it out of aluminum would be sweet so that you could have more consistency. Good luck!


This will be tough but I'll figure it out! I was going the acrylic route because I could use a router to make a 1/8in channel where the HDDs screws could slide in. That will be tough to figure out how to hold them with aluminum.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## xulos

love mac cases, huge potential to made some pretty damn good work







subbed


----------



## CramComplex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Okay guys, got some renders of my hard drive caddy idea done. Let me know what you think! It's a very rough model but it shows my ideas!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this was what I was talking about. The dimensions are 3in W x 5 3/4in L x 11in H. It can hold up to *four* 3.5in HDDs and up to *four* 2.5in drives. This will be made out of either clear or frosted acrylic. There will be *three* 80mm x 10mm fans attached to the back to cool the drives.
> Let me know what you guys think!
> Jeffinslaw


Use this for the 4x 2.5" drives~ http://www.scythe-usa.com/product/acc/058/bayrafter25_detail.html

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> This will be tough but I'll figure it out! I was going the acrylic route because I could use a router to make a 1/8in channel where the HDDs screws could slide in. That will be tough to figure out how to hold them with aluminum.
> Jeffinslaw


As for the 3.5" drives...I'm stumped, but arcylic is versatile...so I'd go with routing it too and just paint it silver and call it a day. 

Here's what I initially did with my cm 690 ii mod.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xulos*
> 
> love mac cases, huge potential to made some pretty damn good work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> subbed


Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CramComplex*
> 
> Use this for the 4x 2.5" drives~ http://www.scythe-usa.com/product/acc/058/bayrafter25_detail.html


I would use that except in my renders, you can see that there isn't room to fit another thing of 3.5in drives. I might just only make it to fit four 3.5in drives and no 2.5in drives. Since I only have one SSD, I can just place it on top of my CD/DVD drive.

Quote:


> As for the 3.5" drives...I'm stumped, but arcylic is versatile...so I'd go with routing it too and just paint it silver and call it a day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I initially did with my cm 690 ii mod.


Looks great! Thanks for the ideas guys! If anybody else has any ideas with making this thing out of metal, please comment! It won't be too difficult to give some +rep for helping!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## piraveen22

nice


----------



## Citra

So I just picked up two G5 cases for $80. Can't wait to see your new updates!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piraveen22*
> 
> nice


Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> So I just picked up two G5 cases for $80. Can't wait to see your new updates!


That's amazing! Great find!

Well I have some progress to report on. I got the PSU housing cleat coated. The top section turned out like crap so I said forget it to that piece but my plan all along was to create one of the Murder Box light panels so it'll be easier to make that since there won't be a top section on the PSU. A little hard to explain but I'll show you guys when I get working on it! Going to go to the store today to find some screws that will fit the PowerMac G5 motherboard standoffs.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Sorry for lack of progress, a soccer tournament has just started so that's what I'm doing through this weekend. I should have a large amount of time on Friday to work.

Took me 2 hours and three stores to find screws for the old motherboard mounts. Finally found some that work! I'll be doing that this Friday, getting the motherboard plate and back panel all squared away.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Sorry for lack of progress, a soccer tournament has just started so that's what I'm doing through this weekend. I should have a large amount of time on Friday to work.
> Took me 2 hours and three stores to find screws for the old motherboard mounts. Finally found some that work! I'll be doing that this Friday, getting the motherboard plate and back panel all squared away.
> Jeffinslaw


Can't wait.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Okay guys, I got the back panel 95% complete today. I just need cut out the spot for the case latch. I'll post pictures tonight, along with a problem I've discovered....

We'll have to figure out a solution for this problem as well... I'll explain more tonight.

Until then....

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Okay guys, I've got the pictures uploaded! Here they are!

*Update 6 - Back Panel*

So here is the case dissembled.










And through the power of magic... here it is put back together!










Ripping the old PCI brackets out. Messed up the paint doing this... that's okay though, I'll fix it when I mount the motherboard.










Test fitting stuff. The white box thing is a stand in for a 180MM radiator. As you can see, there is no room to mount a 3.5in drive the "right way." That's why I need to build something to hold the hard drives.










Sorry, no pictures of the cutting process, camera battery died and I was really eager to get going!










After some more cutting and sanding down. We didn't have a metal file so that made things REALLY difficult. Not pleased with it so I might go out and get a file this weekend.










There are the nuts that I'm using to hold the back plate to the case. They're perfect!










Picture of the back panel fastened on.










Annnnnd here it is all done! I think it turned out great! I need to make a cut for the latch and clean the sharpie off. Shouldn't be too difficult.



















Inside.










Here are the little tiny nuts in action. Can you see them??










And now on to the problem. My original plan was to put a 180MM radiator up above so I could have two 180MM radiators but there isn't any room. I really need that radiator space... with an i7 3820 and a GTX 690, I need at least three 120MM^2 space. With one 180MM, I have about 32,400 square MM. I need at least 43,200 for the minimum amount of radiator space for 3 processors. With two 180MM radiators, that would be 64,800. Or like having 4.5 120MM radiators which would be sufficient. I could try and fit a 120MM radiator and a very slim fan up top, not quite sure how well it would cool though... ideas? Here are some pictures:

There is about and inch and a half of space up there, enough for just the 180MM radiator. Would that work? I will NOT put a fan on the outside.




























This is the PSU housing, I will be putting the pump and the PSU down here. The reservoir will go sort of on top of the back fans but towards the side of the case as far as it can go. It'll be one of those multi-option reservoirs. Also, the cables will be routed UNDER the motherboard tray! Pretty clever huh?








There is just enough room to fit a connection so I can make like a small 4 inch sleeved extension for the 24 pin and then just have plain wire running to the PSU. Same thing with the graphics card except the cables will run up towards the top of the case and then under the tray.

Let me know what you guys think!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## BNT

Very cool build, just wondering where you got your motherboard tray from. If you could post or pm me a link that would be great!


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BNT*
> 
> Very cool build, just wondering where you got your motherboard tray from. If you could post or pm me a link that would be great!


It's from mountain mods.

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BNT*
> 
> Very cool build, just wondering where you got your motherboard tray from. If you could post or pm me a link that would be great!


Here's the link for you. If you're doing a G5 mod, please note that only the dual 80MM fan will work, the option with one 120MM fan *WILL NOT FIT*.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> It's from mountain mods.
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515a using Tapatalk 2


You nailed it!

Thanks for the interest guys!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## egotrippin

Nice job - I almost bought a G5 case at the flea market before buying my current case and I'm glad I didn't - it looks like too much work! I don't have the skill for that. I was dual booting Windows and Lion until I decided to do a hardware RAID 0 with my SSDs and OSX wouldn't see the RAID 0. I'll add another drive later and dedicate it to OS X.

I look forward to seeing your finished build.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egotrippin*
> 
> Nice job - I almost bought a G5 case at the flea market before buying my current case and I'm glad I didn't - it looks like too much work! I don't have the skill for that. I was dual booting Windows and Lion until I decided to do a hardware RAID 0 with my SSDs and OSX wouldn't see the RAID 0. I'll add another drive later and dedicate it to OS X.
> I look forward to seeing your finished build.


RAID in OS X really only works with software RAID (found in Disk Management). I'm sure you knew that already though!









Jeffinslaw


----------



## wermad

Use some blind rivets on the mb backplate









I like


----------



## egotrippin

Yeah I read that. Maybe if I buy a revodrive for my Windows I can do a software raid for OS X. You mentioned a GTX 690 in the watercooling forum. Is the GTX 690 supported yet? I have the 690 now but I had a 580 Classified Hydro Copper before which worked great with OS X using the Nvidia mac drivers. Check out my hackintosh build here http://www.tonymacx86.com/viewtopic.php?t=48496


----------



## Chokladkakan

Coming along nicely, Jeffinslaw! I do hope you're painting that I/O plate though!


----------



## Jimbags

looks pretty sweet hey







i found an old pwer mac G4 the other day on the kerb lol still fully functional too even has os installed so im hesitant to mod it, although, would make an awesome hackintosh







also the case looks sweet as to mod fold out mobo tray FTW!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Use some blind rivets on the mb backplate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like


Rivets huh? I'll think about that because I need to attach it in more places. I think that would look pretty professional!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egotrippin*
> 
> Yeah I read that. Maybe if I buy a revodrive for my Windows I can do a software raid for OS X. You mentioned a GTX 690 in the watercooling forum. Is the GTX 690 supported yet? I have the 690 now but I had a 580 Classified Hydro Copper before which worked great with OS X using the Nvidia mac drivers. Check out my hackintosh build here http://www.tonymacx86.com/viewtopic.php?t=48496


There is a post on tonymacx86.com about GTX 6XX being supported. A few people have the 680 "working." For full acceleration, people are waiting on Mountain Lion.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chokladkakan*
> 
> Coming along nicely, Jeffinslaw! I do hope you're painting that I/O plate though!


I wasn't going to because I kind of like the different colors but I might if there is interest. Yes, the black is kind of odd, I wish it was silver. It does appear to be a sticker though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> looks pretty sweet hey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i found an old pwer mac G4 the other day on the kerb lol still fully functional too even has os installed so im hesitant to mod it, although, would make an awesome hackintosh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also the case looks sweet as to mod fold out mobo tray FTW!


Have you seen the G4 mod on here called MacBane? It was an AMAZING G4 mod, absolutely beautiful!

Thanks for the comments guys!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## stealthybox

subbed

:sunglasses:


----------



## tmaven

apple case?! SUB!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stealthybox*
> 
> subbed
> :sunglasses:


Awesome, thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmaven*
> 
> apple case?! SUB!


Thanks!

I have great news guys! I can fit a VERY slim 240MM radiator with some 12MM fans up above the motherboard! Comes out to around 1.75 inches of thickness and it doesn't touch the motherboard tray! So happy because now that means I have enough radiator space for a GTX 690 and my i7 3820! So very happy right now!









Jeffinslaw


----------



## Photograph

Looking good so far, subbed!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Have you seen the G4 mod on here called MacBane? It was an AMAZING G4 mod, absolutely beautiful!
> Thanks for the comments guys!
> Jeffinslaw


I like that mod a lot as well, maybe it will see a comeback soon


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Photograph*
> 
> Looking good so far, subbed!
> I like that mod a lot as well, maybe it will see a comeback soon


Wow! Thanks for the comment! I absolutely love your G4 mod!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Wow, I want to see how this case turns out, Apple sure makes the best cases I must admit, even if I am not really fond of apple lol.


----------



## void

Awesome build so far.

Especially nice work on the old motherboard tray with filler and paint. I also really like your harddrive caddy/mount design will be interesting to see it come together.


----------



## Chokladkakan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I wasn't going to because I kind of like the different colors but I might if there is interest. Yes, the black is kind of odd, I wish it was silver. It does appear to be a sticker though.


Fair enough! Do you think it is possible to mask the coloured labels and paint only the black base?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Wow, I want to see how this case turns out, Apple sure makes the best cases I must admit, even if I am not really fond of apple lol.


I do really like their cases. They are really nice! And thanks for the sub!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *void*
> 
> Awesome build so far.
> Especially nice work on the old motherboard tray with filler and paint. I also really like your harddrive caddy/mount design will be interesting to see it come together.


Thank you! I've been thinking lots on how to do the hard drive caddy, hopefully I can get it to look nice!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chokladkakan*
> 
> Fair enough! Do you think it is possible to mask the coloured labels and paint only the black base?


I think that that is possible... I'll have to take a look at that!

Well guys, I'll be putting out the last update for two weeks because I'll be visiting my dads house for two weeks. I'm going to work on drilling the motherboard tray and getting the standoffs in place for the new motherboard tray. Hopefully everything turns out nicely!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Okay guys, here's the update, not that amazing since I couldn't figure out how to get the screws cut....

*Update 7 - Motherboard Tray*

So today I tried to get the motherboard tray all squared away, long story short, that didn't happen.

I did clean the sharpie off of the case and now I think it looks a lot cleaner.










Here are the standoffs for the motherboard tray and the PSU. The longer ones are for the motherboard tray and the shorter ones are for the PSU.










So I needed to sand down some of the extra metal around the base of them. Here's an example of a sanded one and a non sanded one.










Action shot! That focused on my hand...










Here's the motherboard tray.










Going to use my iFixit 54 piece driver set with one of my other screw drivers. Absolutely love this thing!










Motherboard standoffs unscrewed.










Piece of tape down.










Marking down where I'm going to place the holes for the other two standoffs. I put them inside more instead of towards the edge of the tray so the tray would be supported more from the middle.










Holes drilled.










I tried to make some sort of jig thingy to help me cut the screws but it didn't end of working... and that's as far as I got because the stupid jig didn't work and a bit got stuck in my dremel...










And that's going to be my last update for two weeks guys. Sorry it wasn't much, I really wish I could have gotten more done for you guys. Hope you enjoy!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## asuperpower

Thank's for the update.







I can't wait for the next one... this will turn out wonderfully.
















\_asuperpower_/


----------



## x_HackMan

Looks Amazing Love the work done on the case


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asuperpower*
> 
> Thank's for the update.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait for the next one... this will turn out wonderfully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \_asuperpower_/


Thanks for the comment! I hope I can please!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x_HackMan*
> 
> Looks Amazing Love the work done on the case


Thank you! I hope you will like the completed project!

Thanks for the comments guys! I'll be back home in about a week and a half and then it's back to work! Until then....

Jeffinslaw


----------



## downlinx

nice work bud, keep it up.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downlinx*
> 
> nice work bud, keep it up.


Thanks!

Okay guys, I'll be back home tomorrow night and then I'm going to put an order into PPCs for some connectors and I'm going to start making the custom cables for my computer.

On another note, I need to start thinking about computer monitors. I'm thinking about one of those Korean monitors, particularly the *First FSM-270HVF*. It's a 27" monitor with tons of inputs. It has 2 HDMI, 1 component, 1 DVI-D and 1 VGA.

Another monitor I have my eyes on is the 27" Dell monitor that has the 2560x1440 pixel ratio. Also, the HP 27" 2560x1440 monitor.

I have also considered two or three 24" Dell monitors but I'm not too keen on the gap between the monitors. I would kind of like a dual monitor setup so I can play Xbox on one screen and keep track of the recording on the other screen and then when I'm not playing Xbox, I can do awesome multitasking.

Let me know what you suggest guys!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## shadowhero18

i'd say go multiple 24" monitors, they are a lot easier to work around with for furniture that you may get in the future.

also with the multiple monitors, i'd get two now for the time being, and save up for a third one because two is hard to do for FPS games as it puts your crosshairs right on the edge...


----------



## Ace_finland

awesome build!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowhero18*
> 
> i'd say go multiple 24" monitors, they are a lot easier to work around with for furniture that you may get in the future.
> also with the multiple monitors, i'd get two now for the time being, and save up for a third one because two is hard to do for FPS games as it puts your crosshairs right on the edge...


Hmmm... I guess I should have mentioned that my desk is small haha. Thanks for the suggestions, I think I'm just going to focus on one 27" monitor.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ace_finland*
> 
> awesome build!


Thanks!

Hopefully going to get some work done this weekend, we'll see! I did get paid though from the last soccer tournament so I have some cash that's itching to get spent!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Hey guys,

So I have been purchasing the parts to make one of the light panels from the Muderboxes. I have a poll of you guys!

*Should I get the case powder coated glossy black?*

I have been thinking about this lately and I really think it would look really nice. That way, the chrome piping would look really sick and then with the white fan blades and one sleeving, things will POP!

I have contacted a local powder coater for a quote. Let me know your ideas!

Jeffinslaw

*EDIT* So it's only going to cost $100! For that price, I think it's a must!


----------



## egotrippin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Hey guys,
> So I have been purchasing the parts to make one of the light panels from the Muderboxes. I have a poll of you guys!
> *Should I get the case powder coated glossy black?*
> I have been thinking about this lately and I really think it would look really nice. That way, the chrome piping would look really sick and then with the white fan blades and one sleeving, things will POP!
> I have contacted a local powder coater for a quote. Let me know your ideas!
> Jeffinslaw
> *EDIT* So it's only going to cost $100! For that price, I think it's a must!


Maybe? I thought about doing the same thing before - and also purchasing a 30" cinema display and having that powder coated black. It would be truly unique. I would like to see it.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Any objection to getting the case powder coated? I'd REALLY appreciate feedback guys!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## trulsrohk

powder coating is cool because of the colors you can do and it's relative cost

it does add thickness more so then paint even though so you have to be careful with hardware threads and the mesh.

The real cool thing to do would be to annodize since it's aluminum, but that gets spendy


----------



## soundx98

I don't think you are going to be happy with it black.
Lots of holes in that front.
Gonna get dustier than the intake on an Antec 900.
I vote for sticking with silver


----------



## tmaven

The front should stay silver for sure







!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Go for the powder coat, we don't want this to totally look like a mac computer right? lol


----------



## Citra

I've seen an anodized blue powermac g5 and it just doesn't look right. What color will you be using?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trulsrohk*
> 
> powder coating is cool because of the colors you can do and it's relative cost
> it does add thickness more so then paint even though so you have to be careful with hardware threads and the mesh.
> The real cool thing to do would be to annodize since it's aluminum, but that gets spendy


Can you get it anodized a glossy black?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundx98*
> 
> I don't think you are going to be happy with it black.
> Lots of holes in that front.
> Gonna get dustier than the intake on an Antec 900.
> I vote for sticking with silver


I was going to stick filters on my fans, would dust still collect in the holes? I noticed that dust collected in the lower back by the PSU.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmaven*
> 
> The front should stay silver for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


That sounds interesting but I'm not sure who nice it would look though.... maybe if it was a darker gray or something.

Good suggestion though!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Go for the powder coat, we don't want this to totally look like a mac computer right? lol


Not TOTALLY like a Mac haha. It's basically going to look like the Muderbox but in a PowerMac G5 case.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> I've seen an anodized blue powermac g5 and it just doesn't look right. What color will you be using?


I've seen that one too, not that great looking. I was planning to use a glossy blackc not super glossy but enough to get some reflections in it.

Thanks for the comments guys! I like getting other peoples perspective on these things!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## trulsrohk

you could certainly get a glossy black, in fact if the person is talented and experienced you can get multi-color fades or different color designs although I believe the smoothness of the finish would probably dictate how reflective it would be....check out high end paintball guns for some of the possibilities


----------



## lowfat

Matte > Glossy when it comes to a computer case IMO. Especially with the interior.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Matte > Glossy when it comes to a computer case IMO. Especially with the interior.


Interior, yes, it should probably be matte but exterior, I disagree, it should have some shine to it. Thanks for your suggestion though! They're all appreciated!

I'm contacted a business local to me that does anodizing and I'm going to see if I can get a piece of the mesh from the case (a piece cut from the back where the new back panel went) both powder coated black, and a separate piece anodized black and see which one I like better. I'll post pictures of both when I get it done!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## theseekeroffun

Very nice attention to detail and planning. My CL case is gloss white inside and out and I really like it. I really the gloss and that maybe due to the fact that all of my previous cases have been matte inside and out. I think it depends on the color with regard to gloss or matte. I would not do a gloss red, but I love my gloss white.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theseekeroffun*
> 
> Very nice attention to detail and planning. My CL case is gloss white inside and out and I really like it. I really the gloss and that maybe due to the fact that all of my previous cases have been matte inside and out. I think it depends on the color with regard to gloss or matte. I would not do a gloss red, but I love my gloss white.


Thanks! I think gloss black would look pretty good on the case. If you've seen the Poison Apple casemod on this site, his case is a gloss black and it looks pretty nice.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Blindrage606

Stick with OEM color and dont use any sort of gloss on the case. Def cheapens the look even with a powder coat.... Great work!


----------



## CramComplex

I went for a satin clear finish on my CM 690 II mod, it used to be when I had the old matte black coating on it it was hard to get the dust particles out with my DataVac blower...now with the satin finish...I just point the blower and not a spec of dust remains on the satin finished parts...but on the matte ones, I have to wipe it down with a damp cloth.

But hey...that's just me.


----------



## trulsrohk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindrage606*
> 
> Stick with OEM color and dont use any sort of gloss on the case. Def cheapens the look even with a powder coat.... Great work!


maybe with powdercoat...a good anno never looks cheap, gaudy maybe depending on the color and your preferences, but never cheap


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindrage606*
> 
> Stick with OEM color and dont use any sort of gloss on the case. Def cheapens the look even with a powder coat.... Great work!


Thanks! I think I'm leaning more towards anodizing the case.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CramComplex*
> 
> I went for a satin clear finish on my CM 690 II mod, it used to be when I had the old matte black coating on it it was hard to get the dust particles out with my DataVac blower...now with the satin finish...I just point the blower and not a spec of dust remains on the satin finished parts...but on the matte ones, I have to wipe it down with a damp cloth.
> 
> But hey...that's just me.


Hopefully if I get the case anodized, dust will be easy to get rid of!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trulsrohk*
> 
> maybe with powdercoat...a good anno never looks cheap, gaudy maybe depending on the color and your preferences, but never cheap


That's why I think I have decided to get it anodized!

Yep, that's right guys! I'm going to get the case anodized black instead of powder coating it black. It won't be for a long time because I don't have nearly enough money to do it right now. Also, sorry for the lack of updates, I don't have enough money right now to finish anything so I have to wait a bit until I can earn some more money! Thanks for following along guys, this project is by NO means dead!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## CramComplex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Thanks! I think I'm leaning more towards anodizing the case.
> Hopefully if I get the case anodized, dust will be easy to get rid of!
> That's why I think I have decided to get it anodized!
> Yep, that's right guys! I'm going to get the case anodized black instead of powder coating it black. It won't be for a long time because I don't have nearly enough money to do it right now. Also, sorry for the lack of updates, I don't have enough money right now to finish anything so I have to wait a bit until I can earn some more money! Thanks for following along guys, this project is by NO means dead!
> Jeffinslaw


Problem with anodized is that it's hard to get the grease smudges of fingers off of it with my experience with an old Antec Lanbox full Alu Anodized case, had to get some Mean Green to get the grease and finger prints off with a tower. :/

But whatever you decide on...make sure you post back with pics to help out those who are also modding the G5 cases.


----------



## trulsrohk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CramComplex*
> 
> Problem with anodized is that it's hard to get the grease smudges of fingers off of it with my experience with an old Antec Lanbox full Alu Anodized case, had to get some Mean Green to get the grease and finger prints off with a tower. :/
> 
> But whatever you decide on...make sure you post back with pics to help out those who are also modding the G5 cases.


you talking pre or post anno?

an anodized finished is very durable and resistant to smudging/grease


----------



## CiBi

subbed!


----------



## CramComplex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trulsrohk*
> 
> you talking pre or post anno?
> an anodized finished is very durable and resistant to smudging/grease


 got the case post ano otb it smudges easily, dunno if its antec or just me but i've had some non pc products anodized and yes they don't smudge as much as the antec


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CramComplex*
> 
> Problem with anodized is that it's hard to get the grease smudges of fingers off of it with my experience with an old Antec Lanbox full Alu Anodized case, had to get some Mean Green to get the grease and finger prints off with a tower. :/
> 
> But whatever you decide on...make sure you post back with pics to help out those who are also modding the G5 cases.


I will for sure post pictures!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CiBi*
> 
> subbed!


Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CramComplex*
> 
> got the case post ano otb it smudges easily, dunno if its antec or just me but i've had some non pc products anodized and yes they don't smudge as much as the antec


I hope it doesn't smudge, that would be terrible!

Anyways, I got some more ideas I need your help with on deciding. I have decided that I *will* be getting the case anodized black. What I need your help on is deciding the tubing and accompanying lighting and coolant that goes with it. I have two things planned. I will be using the Murderbox Light Panel mod in BOTH options by the way.

*Option One*

Option One is to copy the Murderbox style of tubing and lighting. I'm talking about the white LEDs and the chrome tubing with white coolant. I really like this option because of the white lighting and the white coolant, really classy.










I would basically copy this, use the chrome tubing, the white coolant and the white lighting.

*Option Two*

Option two is to copy xlink64's build posted in the OCN Watercooling Thread. Here is a picture:










I would basically copy this except for using cold cathodes, I would use a UV LED strip in the light panel. Hopefully it will give the same even distribution of UV light like the regular panel does. Instead of using flexible tubing, I would use Acrylic tubing and bend it to fit as I think that would look much better. I can always try both options and see what looks best (lighting wise with coolant). Perhaps that will help make decisions easier.

I really like both options so it's going to be a tough decision for me. Let me know what you guys think!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Citra

Murderbox one definitely.


----------



## CramComplex

MURDERBOXXXXXXXXX...if you can copy those nickel plated copper tubes...THAT would look smexy...oh just the thought...brb...


----------



## barkinos98

murderbox for sure.


----------



## Helios.be

Orgasm on murderbox..


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Murderbox one definitely.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CramComplex*
> 
> MURDERBOXXXXXXXXX...if you can copy those nickel plated copper tubes...THAT would look smexy...oh just the thought...brb...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> murderbox for sure.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helios.be*
> 
> Orgasm on murderbox..


So that looks like 4 for Muderbox so far? Haha it does look really awesome!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Citra

Yup, I was thinking of doing that to, then I realized I had no money. Haha.


----------



## egotrippin

I have the old/current murderbox and I dig it... I can't wait for the MKII pictured above to be released.


----------



## theseekeroffun

Need I say more?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Yup, I was thinking of doing that to, then I realized I had no money. Haha.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egotrippin*
> 
> I have the old/current murderbox and I dig it... I can't wait for the MKII pictured above to be released.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theseekeroffun*
> 
> 
> Need I say more?


So it looks like the overwhelming response is to try and copy the muderbox! Well I think that should work!

In other news, I got some cash yesterday, not much, but it's enough to buy me some radiators and some LEDs to get working on my case! That stuff should be here by the end of the week. I also need to go pick up some 1/16" aluminum sheet metal (or whatever the caselabs hard drive caddies are made of) because that's the design I'm copying. I ordered one today. I'm going to make my own so they only hold 2 drives instead of 4. I will have two of my hard drive caddies though so I can hold 4 total hard drives, or 8 SSDs using a RAID card...









Once again I really appreciate the feedback and it really helps me keep going knowing that there are people interested in what I'm doing! Thanks!

Until next time....

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

So some stuff came today in the mail! I got my hard drive cage from Caselabs (amazing quality by the way!) and I got my two radiators and LED strip. I'll be heading out to get some 1/16" sheet metal soon. I won't be able to do any work for a bit because there is a soccer tournament this weekend.

I think I will be ordering the etched acrylic today though! Thanks for following along! Things are going to get really good here soon!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Helios.be

My 2p --> gonna be most epic case ive seen.. Always temptin when i c stuff like this..


----------



## downlinx

jeff, i can not wait to see this, btw, i am still working on mine, i had to put it down for some time, i had to have ankle surgery, i will PM with my progress bud.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helios.be*
> 
> My 2p --> gonna be most epic case ive seen.. Always temptin when i c stuff like this..


Hope your project turns out great!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downlinx*
> 
> jeff, i can not wait to see this, btw, i am still working on mine, i had to put it down for some time, i had to have ankle surgery, i will PM with my progress bud.


Sounds good! Or you could post a build log and show everybody?







Either way though sounds good! Hope everything goes okay as well!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## barkinos98

any updates near?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> any updates near?


I'll be getting an update out this week sometime. I just need to go get some supplies first! Thanks for following along!









Jeffinslaw


----------



## Chokladkakan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I just need to go get some supplies first!


That so few words can excite me so much&#8230;


----------



## barkinos98

i found one clean G5 for $80 locally, should i go for it jeff?


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> i found one clean G5 for $80 locally, should i go for it jeff?


Is it free of scratches? Stripped of parts?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

If it's just the case and if it's on craigslist, try to talk him down. $80 is too much for JUST the case in my opinion. There was a guy selling a dead G5 locally for $40 but it sold









Good luck though!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> If it's just the case and if it's on craigslist, try to talk him down. $80 is too much for JUST the case in my opinion. There was a guy selling a dead G5 locally for $40 but it sold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck though!
> Jeffinslaw


Hehe, I managed to snag 2 dead g5s for $80.
There are some scuffs though and they are the late 2005 model.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> If it's just the case and if it's on craigslist, try to talk him down. $80 is too much for JUST the case in my opinion. There was a guy selling a dead G5 locally for $40 but it sold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck though!
> Jeffinslaw


it is just the case, no psu or drive or fans but has the caddy and power switches and the front panel; so i think its enough for me.also, usually they sell it for $150, since only apple repair centers have them (unless you owned one) and for some reason turkish apple likes to overcharge A LOT.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Is it free of scratches? Stripped of parts?


its free of scratches, and i listed the parts included/missing. basically everything except the mobo+parts, superdrive and the PSU. also it seems i can get a whole working G5 case for $300. apple isnt cheap here


----------



## Jimbags

G5 cases look sweet as







still deciding what to do with my g4 in full working condition?... seems a shame to strip but would make a sweet hackintos







btw nice work so far


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> it is just the case, no psu or drive or fans but has the caddy and power switches and the front panel; so i think its enough for me.also, usually they sell it for $150, since only apple repair centers have them (unless you owned one) and for some reason turkish apple likes to overcharge A LOT.
> its free of scratches, and i listed the parts included/missing. basically everything except the mobo+parts, superdrive and the PSU. also it seems i can get a whole working G5 case for $300. apple isnt cheap here


Well that sounds pretty good then! I didn't know you lived in Turkey







that does sound like the best deal you'll get though









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> G5 cases look sweet as
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still deciding what to do with my g4 in full working condition?... seems a shame to strip but would make a sweet hackintos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw nice work so far


Thanks! I would say mod it! That thing is getting pretty old and doesn't the idea of plopping in new hardware sound appealing?









Jeffinslaw


----------



## barkinos98

getting off topic from the mod, but here are the pictures of the case


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> getting off topic from the mod, but here are the pictures of the case
> 
> 
> Spoiler: G5 Pics from barkinos98


That looks like a very nice case! Don't worry about being off topic from my mod. It's been on break while I ponder stuff. I'll be buying some stuff today and working on it tomorrow. I was supposed to buy stuff yesterday but I had to replace siding on our house from a fireworks "incident" from the 4th. That took about 4 hours longer than it should have.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Citra

OT: Barkinos it looks really good, no deep scratches like mine. lol


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Update coming tonight guys! I got some more work done!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Citra




----------



## Jeffinslaw

Hey guys, do you know what time it is? UPDATE TIME!

*Update 8 - Holes for 240MM Radiator*

So one of the things that came in the mail the other day was my super thin 240MM radiator. As you guys know, the PowerMac G5 case doesn't have any extra holes for radiators so I had to cut them! That was the subject of today's work! Here are the pictures! Pictures are with my iPhone, sorry...

Here is the radiator I got!










Some more shots, sorry about the orientation. Can't figure out why they keep rotating like that. Uploaded them to in landscape AND Photobucket in landscape but yet they're STILL rotated.




































So my plan is to have two 120MM Silverstone Fan Filters sitting flush with the top of the case. I taped them down to the radiator for test purposes.










Taped up ready to draw.










Stuff loosely drawn to get a reference point of where to cut.










Hole cutter I got! It worked pretty well. I just had to clamp the case down to keep it from moving.










First hole cut!










So what you don't see from this shot to the next is the 2 hours it took to file down 6MM of aluminum around the hole for the fan filter. Here is the US, it is rare to find a hole cutter in metric units so the closest I could find was 4 1/2". We have a store near by that lets you rent them so that's what I did!

Here is the second hole.










And that's all for this update. I wasn't anticipating the filing and sanding to take so long so I had to call it a night before I could finish the second hole. I'll work more on it tomorrow! I hope you enjoy! Once again, comments and questions are welcome!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## barkinos98

waiting for the finished pics, looks like a mod to do







also great job.


----------



## SeekinRage

This is looking really good so far I cant wait to see a mock up with everything inside before you totally finish.







seeing it finished will be much better of course







but even a mock up will be super awesome.

Keep up the good work mate


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> waiting for the finished pics, looks like a mod to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also great job.


I will complete it! Don't you worry! And thanks!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekinRage*
> 
> This is looking really good so far I cant wait to see a mock up with everything inside before you totally finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seeing it finished will be much better of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but even a mock up will be super awesome.
> Keep up the good work mate


I think I can do that today after I get the second hole all filed down.









Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

I'll have another update tonight! Along with some bad news... I'll explain more tonight.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Okay guys, it's update time.

*Update 9 - Lots O' Cutting*

So today I did some cutting of stuff that needed to be cut! Very specific huh? Well I had to do some minor cuts to the PSU, the top shelf, and the back panel. I also tried to finish up the top of the case where the radiator goes but ran into some BIG problems that will require me to get another case because I messed up badly... Luckily, the case it built into two pieces (the inner case). So if I got a new case, I would just need the top and front half of the inner case. Now to play the waiting game of finding a case...

Anyways, on to pictures!

So first thing I had to do today was cut the standoffs from the PSU case since I need to eventually put my power supply down there.










You can see the old standoffs I'm talking about in the picture.

Action shot of cutting!










Here they are all cut off and then the PSU enclosure cleaned out.



















The next thing on the list was to cut the top self so it would fit. You can see in the next picture how it doesn't fit at all...










Taped up inside the case ready to go...




























Lines drawn and ready for cutting!










So I started out using the dremel cutting disk and it quickly ground down to nothing so when I tried to replace the disk, the little screw holding the disk down broke.







My anger quickly subsided when I realized that I had bought some special metal cutting blades for our jigsaw! I should have used that thing in the first place! It's cut through the shelf like BUTTER!




























The next thing I had to do was cut the back panel of the case so it could fit over the latch. All taped up and ready to go.










Line drawn and ready to cut!










Clamped down...










And tah dah! All cut!










I rounded down the corners and attached it to the back of the case.










So my original plan was to have the fan filters fit flush with the top of the case. Since I live in the US, they don't have 120MM hole cutters so I had to use the closet size to that which was 4 1/2". This meant I had to file down the holes some more and make them bigger. Well, since I had to do that, I messed up aligning the holes or something and from that point, everything went south...

Here are pictures of the failed attempt...










I also tried to countersink the screws but idk what was wrong but it didn't give me a nice round circle, it ended up looking like a hexagon....










Oh well... so that's why I need a new case to work with. Next time, I'm going to make a template and attach it to the case BEFORE I do any cutting. I'm also going to BUY a hole cutter the correct size of the filter so I don't have any issues with it being flush. That all said, it will take me awhile...

Anyways, I had a request that I put some stuff in the case for a mock up. Well I did that! and discovered some problems...










I have NO room for fans... I will have to move the optical drive down below the shelf where I was going to put an Aquero. So why not just switch the two?? GENIUS! So that's what I'm going to do. The Aquero will be going on the top shelf and the optical drive will be going below. I'll probably buy a slim optical drive as well.

Let me know your ideas/comments/and concerns in the comment section below! Thanks guys!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## moksh4u2

The hole problem will go away if you mount the silverstone fan grill outside the case and coutersink them. it will turn out well since you plan on painting the case black wither ways.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moksh4u2*
> 
> The hole problem will go away if you mount the silverstone fan grill outside the case and coutersink them. it will turn out well since you plan on painting the case black wither ways.


This^ , but I don't think it'll look that nice. If you lived closer I'd sell you one of my cases, I regret buying 2 lol...

Also, are you using fiber reinforced cutting discs?

Sucks that happened though. :/


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moksh4u2*
> 
> The hole problem will go away if you mount the silverstone fan grill outside the case and coutersink them. it will turn out well since you plan on painting the case black wither ways.


I want the filters flush with the case. I got one of them to be flush and it looks really professional.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> This^ , but I don't think it'll look that nice. If you lived closer I'd sell you one of my cases, I regret buying 2 lol...
> Also, are you using fiber reinforced cutting discs?
> Sucks that happened though. :/


Where in Canada do you live? I'm in Washington State. And yes, the disks are reinforced. I liked the cuts I was getting with the jigsaw though.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Citra

Toronto which is quite far away.
Maybe you could just add some rubber to the side?


----------



## CramComplex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Toronto which is quite far away.
> Maybe you could just add some rubber to the side?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hey Citra where did you get those rubber u-channels? I got mine via e-bay but they're a a lot smaller and thinner than the ones on your case. They look like the ones used on cars.

@Jeffinslaw: Last resort is to use the u-channels like Citra said...I personally would not cut circles, I would cut something like this, outlined with the red lines as it makes the work faster, easier and there will me more air-flow:



I would also suggest not to put mesh on the fan as they will produce noise, just leave it open, but if you're using them for intakes a plastic filter will do, but that's just me.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Toronto which is quite far away.
> Maybe you could just add some rubber to the side?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Picture


No... I don't think that would look nice... I'm going to get another case I'm pretty sure.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CramComplex*
> 
> Hey Citra where did you get those rubber u-channels? I got mine via e-bay but they're a a lot smaller and thinner than the ones on your case. They look like the ones used on cars.
> 
> @Jeffinslaw: Last resort is to use the u-channels like Citra said...I personally would not cut circles, I would cut something like this, outlined with the red lines as it makes the work faster, easier and there will me more air-flow:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1027636/
> 
> I would also suggest not to put mesh on the fan as they will produce noise, just leave it open, but if you're using them for intakes a plastic filter will do, but that's just me.


Yes, these will be intakes. Although, ah hell, why not, I'll change it so that the rads are exhaust and the 80MM fans on the back are intake. I'll slap some small 80MM fan filters on them and then I just get the new case, take the half I need, cut two 120MM fan holes in it, slap a 120MM fan grill on it and call it a day. I think that would look pretty nice... ideas, ideas, ideas....

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Chokladkakan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Sorry for triple and then quad post but I want me pictures to be displayed BIG.


Allow me to aid you in you endeavour:



Cheers!


----------



## CramComplex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> No... I don't think that would look nice... I'm going to get another case I'm pretty sure.
> Yes, these will be intakes. Although, ah hell, why not, I'll change it so that the rads are exhaust and the 80MM fans on the back are intake. I'll slap some small 80MM fan filters on them and then I just get the new case, take the half I need, cut two 120MM fan holes in it, slap a 120MM fan grill on it and call it a day. I think that would look pretty nice... ideas, ideas, ideas....
> Jeffinslaw


Hmm...I'm a VERY frugal person when it comes to modding...I think I mentioned this before in my past threads. Anyway...as for being frugal...NO! You're already into the final stages of the case mod, no need to get a new case...here's my solution:

1.) First of all from the images you have those 2 holes you did are in the bottom. Best solution I could think of is measure the length and width of the bottom of the case and get a blank piece of aluminum sheet and make the holes there. Then just secure the new bottom aluminum sheet with bolts.

You might get some ideas from this thread's mod. http://www.overclock.net/t/1060594/first-time-mod-cm690-ii

The solution is on the 9th post.

The red highlighted area is where you need to blot the entire aluminim sheet.



2.) Second as for the rubber u-channels, there's nothing wrong in a little bit of black accent that will ruin the look of the case. PM me and I'll reply with a good seller for you. (AFAIK e-bay links aren't allowed on OCN threads) Also IMHO and this is just me, those wire fan grills give the case a bit of a retro-look, but again that's just me.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chokladkakan*
> 
> Allow me to aid you in you endeavour:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Aid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


Ah ha! Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CramComplex*
> 
> Hmm...I'm a VERY frugal person when it comes to modding...I think I mentioned this before in my past threads. Anyway...as for being frugal...NO! You're already into the final stages of the case mod, no need to get a new case...here's my solution:
> 
> 1.) First of all from the images you have those 2 holes you did are in the bottom. Best solution I could think of is measure the length and width of the bottom of the case and get a blank piece of aluminum sheet and make the holes there. Then just secure the new bottom aluminum sheet with bolts.
> 
> You might get some ideas from this thread's mod. http://www.overclock.net/t/1060594/first-time-mod-cm690-ii
> 
> The solution is on the 9th post.
> 
> The red highlighted area is where you need to blot the entire aluminim sheet.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1027978/
> 
> 2.) Second as for the rubber u-channels, there's nothing wrong in a little bit of black accent that will ruin the look of the case. PM me and I'll reply with a good seller for you. (AFAIK e-bay links aren't allowed on OCN threads) Also IMHO and this is just me, those wire fan grills give the case a bit of a retro-look, but again that's just me.


Actually, it is the top but I'll look more into this solution but idk... geting another case would just make things easier haha!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Citra

Hopefully you find the new case quickly!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CramComplex*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Citra where did you get those rubber u-channels? I got mine via e-bay but they're a a lot smaller and thinner than the ones on your case. They look like the ones used on cars.
> 
> @Jeffinslaw: Last resort is to use the u-channels like Citra said...I personally would not cut circles, I would cut something like this, outlined with the red lines as it makes the work faster, easier and there will me more air-flow:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1027636/
> 
> I would also suggest not to put mesh on the fan as they will produce noise, just leave it open, but if you're using them for intakes a plastic filter will do, but that's just me.


Not sure, I found that pic on the internet. Sorry.


----------



## CramComplex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Ah ha! Thanks!
> Actually, it is the top but I'll look more into this solution but idk... geting another case would just make things easier haha!
> Jeffinslaw


@Citra: oh ok :/

@Jeffinslaw: It's the cheapest solution I could find, but if you're up for getting a new case and re-doing everything...it's your call LOL


----------



## Sketchar

Really liking how professional and neat the case is turning out, really inspiring me to do my own case mod.
Wouldn't mind building a case with a 2-3 rads.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Hopefully you find the new case quickly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure, I found that pic on the internet. Sorry.


That's from a G5 mod from tonymacx86.com

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CramComplex*
> 
> @Citra: oh ok :/
> 
> @Jeffinslaw: It's the cheapest solution I could find, but if you're up for getting a new case and re-doing everything...it's your call LOL


Well I found a guy selling a working G5 and the lowest he will take is $150 so I might take that offer. I can sell the working parts on eBay and easily make my money back.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sketchar*
> 
> Really liking how professional and neat the case is turning out, really inspiring me to do my own case mod.
> Wouldn't mind building a case with a 2-3 rads.


If you could fit 3 radiators in a G5 case, you'd be my hero! Thanks for the comment!









Jeffinslaw


----------



## Sketchar

Oh I wouldn't use a G5 case for a casemod. It's a nice case but personally not for me. I'd probably try to build a case from scratch, as cases never feel to satisfy me completely. and from there I would try to make it fit 3 rads, though with cooling like that I'd go all out of parts and right now I don't have the money for that. Plus I will wait how cooling advances in 2013-2014.

Also subscribed, bet it will be beautiful







.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sketchar*
> 
> Oh I wouldn't use a G5 case for a casemod. It's a nice case but personally not for me. I'd probably try to build a case from scratch, as cases never feel to satisfy me completely. and from there I would try to make it fit 3 rads, though with cooling like that I'd go all out of parts and right now I don't have the money for that. Plus I will wait how cooling advances in 2013-2014.
> Also subscribed, bet it will be beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Fair enough







Good luck on your case and thanks for subbing!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## barkinos98

you're working on it too hard, slap a H100 on the CPU and call it a day. at least thats what im planning to do.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> you're working on it too hard, slap a H100 on the CPU and call it a day. at least thats what im planning to do.


No way! I want a custom water cooling loop! No all in one thing, no way









Thanks for the suggestion though!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Very nice work so far man. I've been wanting to do a G5 casemod for 2 years now. I even had a case lined up from a friend but never got around to picking it up. Seeing this again is making me want to call him up and see if he still has it.







He said he could give it to me for peanuts at the time because he does repairs on Apple computers and that one had a water loop burst inside and fried the components so the owner just bought a whole new computer.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD*
> 
> Very nice work so far man. I've been wanting to do a G5 casemod for 2 years now. I even had a case lined up from a friend but never got around to picking it up. Seeing this again is making me want to call him up and see if he still has it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said he could give it to me for peanuts at the time because he does repairs on Apple computers and that one had a water loop burst inside and fried the components so the owner just bought a whole new computer.


See if he still has the case! It's a lot of work but it's been pretty fun so far, except for the snafu I had... but seriously, go for it!

*EDIT* Hey guys, I need someone to make me a template in like Adobe Illustrator or some other program for my fan filters. I can take pictures and give you measurements. Basically, this will help me out by being able to print it off and then affix it to the place I want to cut on my case.

Let me know if this is possible please!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## CramComplex

MNPC Tech has some free PDF templates you can print out. You can download them there for free...I AFAIK the standard rads use the 15mm measurement, so look for that template on their site, I did and printed them out.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CramComplex*
> 
> MNPC Tech has some free PDF templates you can print out. You can download them there for free...I AFAIK the standard rads use the 15mm measurement, so look for that template on their site, I did and printed them out.


THANK YOU!!!!







Exactly what I was looking for! +rep for you!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> See if he still has the case! It's a lot of work but it's been pretty fun so far, except for the snafu I had... but seriously, go for it!
> *EDIT* Hey guys, I need someone to make me a template in like Adobe Illustrator or some other program for my fan filters. I can take pictures and give you measurements. Basically, this will help me out by being able to print it off and then affix it to the place I want to cut on my case.
> Let me know if this is possible please!
> Jeffinslaw


I will actually.







After I made that post I went to bed but couldn't get to sleep because my mind was spinning around trying to reinvent the original idea I had 2 years ago.







I will have to wait until my next paycheck though, I don't have any spending money left this month.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD*
> 
> I will actually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I made that post I went to bed but couldn't get to sleep because my mind was spinning around trying to reinvent the original idea I had 2 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have to wait until my next paycheck though, I don't have any spending money left this month.


Case mods are so fun because that's all you think about is how to lay it out and stuff!

Well guys, I didn't get anything done this weekend on my case but I did fix three Xbox 360s! They are actually quite easy to fix and I have a few more people that need theirs fixed as well! Making a small profit from this, thanks Microsoft









Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Okay, so I just want to let you guys know where I'm at as far as my build. I still haven't tracked down an empty case unfortunately but I'm still looking.

I have got 95% of the stuff for the "sLight" panel as it is officially called. I'm just waiting on my super bright and high density LED tape to get here. Should be here by Friday. I'll take pictures of the pieces of acrylic and the reason why I needed the different LEDs and why the other LEDs I got didn't work. Plus, it's my birthday here this Sunday so I'll be getting some money (hopefully haha) so that means........

*Watercooling gear!*

Yep, that's right, I'll be starting to build my watercooling loop starting this weekend. Also, since I'm doing this build as part of my senior project for my high school, I have to not only keep a work log (which I've been doing) I have to keep track of the cost. Oh I don't want to keep track of that........ haha, anyways.

Once again, thanks for following along guys! It means a lot!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## alienjones

Hey man...
DO you plan on this ending up a Mac or a PC? I've had quite a few misadventures with the various mod kits around to turn a PC into a MAC. Presently I've got a functional G5 and considered pumping it after using PC parts for a mod but haven't found the time yet. Let me know if you are going to Macify the finished job eh?

Cheers


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alienjones*
> 
> Hey man...
> DO you plan on this ending up a Mac or a PC? I've had quite a few misadventures with the various mod kits around to turn a PC into a MAC. Presently I've got a functional G5 and considered pumping it after using PC parts for a mod but haven't found the time yet. Let me know if you are going to Macify the finished job eh?
> Cheers


Hey, thanks for the comment! My end goal is to dual boot this computer with Windows 7 and OS X Mountain Lion.

By "mod kits" what do you mean?

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Okay guys! Back from the dead. Well not really but I just haven't been working on my case much. However, I did think of a solution. I will post pictures for that this weekend hopefully!

I'll try working on the light panel as well! I will also need to practice soldering as well. I'm not the greatest at it haha.

So everyone can look forward to this weekend!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jimbags

nice i cant wait


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> nice i cant wait


Thanks!

Okay guys! Here is update #10!

*Update 10 - Beginning work on light Panel*

So one of the big things I'm working on for this build is a custom luminous panel or "sLight". I just LOVE the look of these things. However, I don't think I can actually re-create the actual thing. The real sLight panel is a sort of soft box within the computer case. Here is a link on how the "official" one is done. I will be re-creating the one posted in this link. It's basically the same thing but more simplified.

I didn't get much done today as I planned but here are the pictures I took of making the frame. For this, I used 1/2" Aluminum C-channel. I picked up 8' from Home Depot for about $10 after tax. Not picture is the two pieces of white acrylic I purchased from Tap Plastics. I bought the 20% sign white. Bought that for about $30 I think. The most expensive piece was the etched piece of acrylic. That was about $50 shipped. I will take pictures of those pieces soon.

I also purchased some LED tape. That was $20 for a yard. I did have to wire on a connector but that was easy.

Anyways, here are the pictures of the frame:










I'll need to figure out a way to connect the pieces. I can have them welded, but idk how much that would cost since it's difficult to weld aluminum which is what a friend said.

Here are some pictures of the pieces prepped for cutting:




























Here is a picture of the pieces in the case. They fit PERFECTLY!










Well that's it for this update, however, I do need some help on picking out sleeving colors.

I'm going to do white SATA sleeve and white heatshrink on those Akasa SATA cables that you can make any length. I was going to do my sleeving on the 24 pin like this:










But I don't have any grey accents in my case... I wanted to switch motherboards to the GA-X79-UP4 but I decided not to. I'm thinking the grey will go along nicely with the nickel plated blocks and tubing though.

Let me hear your suggestions!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jimbags

lookin good mate







haha i have the same tape measure a work stanley FATMAX, mine is metric version tho 8m







dont you find metric so much easier especially when working out measurements?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> lookin good mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha i have the same tape measure a work stanley FATMAX, mine is metric version tho 8m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont you find metric so much easier especially when working out measurements?


YES! Metric is so much easier to work with. I find myself walking into a store and asking them is they have ____ in __mm and they just look at me like what??? Thanks for the comment!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> YES! Metric is so much easier to work with. I find myself walking into a store and asking them is they have ____ in __mm and they just look at me like what??? Thanks for the comment!
> Jeffinslaw


haha i can imagine


----------



## WarMunkey

subbed!

Not too fond of macs but i'm following this case just to see how other people are attacking their issues : ) want to see more..


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> haha i can imagine


I just finished designing my hard drive rack using metric units. To have designed the thing using inches, that would have been a nightmare! Thanks for following along!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> subbed!
> Not too fond of macs but i'm following this case just to see how other people are attacking their issues : ) want to see more..


I go both ways in the computer world. I love my Windows desktop and I love my MacBook Pro. I use them both equally as much and I don't prefer one over the other. I really do like the look of the G5 cases and they are built like tanks. Thanks for the comment! Hope you will enjoy it!

Well ladies and gentlemen, boys and girls, I have a few pieces of good news for everyone! I recently found out my high school has a CNC plasma cutter. I've been at this school since I was a freshman and just now found out about this thing as a senior, how does that work! Anyways, what that means is that it opens up a TON of ideas that I can now actually use in my build, one being a professional looking hard drive rack modeled after the Caselabs 4 HDD rack but this one only holds 2. Yah, it looks like the hard drive rack that comes with the STH10 but they will be mounted differently. This also means I can make a new back panel with 120MM fans and throw in a 120MM radiator in the back of my computer. It also means I can make my own top shelf where the DVD drive sits. And last, but not least, I can fix the top of my case by making sure that everything is lined up PERFECTLY. I am super stoked about this. My hard drive rack will get cut out Monday after class, I'll post pictures of the design here on the website and I'll make sure to take pictures of the process.

I also have another piece of good news! I bought my first of two graphics card. I purchased a Diamond 7970 from eBay for a total price of $340. Dirt cheap in my opinion. This thing is brand new and I'm very excited. I've been thinking a lot of graphics card lately and I have decided that there is no way I can afford a GTX 690 no matter how much I try. I didn't like reading that NVidia is locking the voltage control on their reference boards. That was basically the decision for me. Also, I like that when you watercool the 7970, it ends up being a one slot card. That means I run two of them in crossfire and still have room for other PCIe cards.

I have also decided on sleeving colors and will be purchasing that soon. Thanks for following along guys and this build should start to get REALLY good here soon.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Citra

Dam your school has a plasma cutter?!?! Mine just has several home built cncs...

I look forward to see what you will be doing with it though.


----------



## Zertag111000

Nice set up man, Hey let me know about the ScanDisk SSD. Do you like it, did it work good for you. I'm thinking on purchasing one this weekend. I was actually un-decided about the OCZ and the ScanDisk for my gaming PC.


----------



## Zertag111000

Nice set up man, Hey let me know about the ScanDisk SSD. Do you like it, did it work good for you. I'm thinking on purchasing one this weekend. I was actually un-decided about the OCZ and the ScanDisk for my gaming PC.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zertag111000*
> 
> Nice set up man, Hey let me know about the ScanDisk SSD. Do you like it, did it work good for you. I'm thinking on purchasing one this weekend. I was actually un-decided about the OCZ and the ScanDisk for my gaming PC.


I like my SSD. I had never used a SSD before so granted, anyone I would go with would just be super fast but yah, overall I like this SSD. Thanks for the comment!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Dam your school has a plasma cutter?!?! Mine just has several home built cncs...
> I look forward to see what you will be doing with it though.


Well you shall see the result after Monday!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Hey guys,

Here are two pictures of the hard drive rack, I think you may recognize this design









**Disclaimer* I do not plan to sell these for my own. This was made using precise measurements with a digital caliper and then created using said measurements. I do not take any credit for the design, I have just reworked it to fit my own needs.*

Anyways, here are the pictures!



















As you can see, it's just a smaller version of the Caselabs rack that holds four 3.5" drives. This one holds two regular 3.5" drives and will be attached together by four 1/2" aluminum standoffs. This will be cut out using the plasma cutter at my school!

Let me know what you guys think!

Jeffinslaw

*EDIT* I just noticed an issue... let me fix that... Fixed


----------



## TheOx

Looking very nice mate. Love any and all G5/Powermac case mods.

I have to say very nice skills with cutting, sizing and painting especially with the back I/O plate and 2 fan holes.









These are the components a real powermac should be made with and come at the same price







and that's coming from a mac user!


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

I just bought my G5 on ebay. Managed to get it for $22.50 + shipping. Should be getting it sometime next week maybe.







Then I can start the finer planning once I have the case on hand.


----------



## waslakhani

Subbed. I am so jealous of you man I am also a senior in high school. This might inspire me for a build like this for my senior project for engineering.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOx*
> 
> Looking very nice mate. Love any and all G5/Powermac case mods.
> I have to say very nice skills with cutting, sizing and painting especially with the back I/O plate and 2 fan holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the components a real powermac should be made with and come at the same price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that's coming from a mac user!


The back I/O plate came in a motherboard kit form Mountain Mods. I didn't make it haha. But I will probably look at making my own with a 120MM fan in the back. Thanks though!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD*
> 
> I just bought my G5 on ebay. Managed to get it for $22.50 + shipping. Should be getting it sometime next week maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I can start the finer planning once I have the case on hand.


Awesome! Let me know when you have a build log going because I'd love to follow it!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> Subbed. I am so jealous of you man I am also a senior in high school. This might inspire me for a build like this for my senior project for engineering.


It's really great to hear that I have inspired people to do similar projects for similar reasons! Good luck on your project and just be careful, it is a LOT of work. Thanks for the comment!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

What does this look like?










More on this later









Jeffinslaw


----------



## Citra

Obviously the IO panel.








Going to try and fit a 120mm fan hole there?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Obviously the IO panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to try and fit a 120mm fan hole there?


That would be correct! Here is a picture of the new back panel in progress:










The smaller green box is the from the center of each fan hole and the blue box is for a 120MM fan (oddly enough, it was 119MM when I measured the one I had) doesn't quite fit









I can however increase the width of the panel by about ~2MM which won't work I think. Oh well









I will probably just get a new back panel made (the first one pictured is the current with two 80MM fan holes).

Jeffinslaw


----------



## horrerblade

subbed cant wait for the end product


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *horrerblade*
> 
> subbed cant wait for the end product


Thanks!

Well guys... it looks like the plasma cutter may not be a viable option for the hard drive rack. The plasma cutter we have just does some really weird stuff and I wasn't liking the results I was getting. I'm going to contact a local laser cutting place and talk to them about getting my hard drive rack cut there.

Also, someone has FINALLY contacted me with an empty G5 case so I don't have to try and make my own top panel! Yay! Plus, I also get another chance and cutting out the top shelf!

Thanks for following along guys!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## barkinos98

looking forward to the loop pics man







also, i was going to buy the Extreme7 for mu future build, but then i noticed the UP4. you probably didnt want to take the hassle to get it replaced, but im just going to get the UP4







also im still looking for a G5 case/ Mac Pro locally, i want one of these mods so bad!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> looking forward to the loop pics man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, i was going to buy the Extreme7 for mu future build, but then i noticed the UP4. you probably didnt want to take the hassle to get it replaced, but im just going to get the UP4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also im still looking for a G5 case/ Mac Pro locally, i want one of these mods so bad!


I REALLY want the UP4!! Oh wow it looks so nice! Want to trade?? Hahaha








I do like my board though. There are two things I don't like on it though. They are the decorative heat sinks along the RAM and the stupid annoying X-Fan thing. I really want the UP4 though. I would actually do a straight up trade for it but I don't have enough rep









Thanks for the comment! I should be getting some money here soon and that means loop time!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## barkinos98

how i got most my reps: go to the forums tab, you will see the "unanswered" posts there. try to answer most and you can get rep easily. oh also, i dont know if its OK to say this, but i didn't get my board yet. if i did, and for any reason i didnt like it, i would've traded in with you


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> how i got most my reps: go to the forums tab, you will see the "unanswered" posts there. try to answer most and you can get rep easily. oh also, i dont know if its OK to say this, but i didn't get my board yet. if i did, and for any reason i didnt like it, i would've traded in with you


Okay well then I will get my rep up so in the event you don't like your board (hopefully you do! it's a nice looking board) you will feel safe trading!


----------



## Deltrus

Hey man, awesome job so far! I did notice however that you have not updated post #1 since update #9 and you have two update #10s, might want to go back and check that. I was worried you'd given up or something! Really liking your work so far, don't give up on the G5 case! Subbed!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deltrus*
> 
> Hey man, awesome job so far! I did notice however that you have not updated post #1 since update #9 and you have two update #10s, might want to go back and check that. I was worried you'd given up or something! Really liking your work so far, don't give up on the G5 case! Subbed!


Thanks for the notice! I will fix that soon! Thanks for the comment!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

I thought I'd let you know I picked up my case today! I won't be starting work on it for another month or two atleast, but it's nice to have it sitting here. I got it for a really good price and it's in great condition! These are just a couple of phone pics. I'll do a more indepth tour once I start the build log.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD*
> 
> I thought I'd let you know I picked up my case today! I won't be starting work on it for another month or two atleast, but it's nice to have it sitting here. I got it for a really good price and it's in great condition! These are just a couple of phone pics. I'll do a more indepth tour once I start the build log.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Looks great!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Okay guys, I got my hard drive rack's cut out today using a professional laser cutting business and wow do they look amazing! I need to bend them tomorrow at school but that won't be too difficult. I wasn't able to jerry-rig something together today to bend them.

Update this week!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

*EDITED* Going to see if I can get two STH10 hard drive racks.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Hmmm it's been pretty quiet here lately... wonder where everyone went. Well I am finally getting my hard drive racks. Kevin from Caselabs will be cutting the two lips off of the STH10 hard drive racks for me and sending me those.

In other news, I have a question, I want to figure out how to attach the pieces of aluminum U-channel together. I'm really confused... welding it probably wouldn't look very good but idk about epoxy, that might work but can that be powder coated? I don't want to JBWeld it because that stuff is pretty messy. Ideas anyone? I could really use some help on this!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## waslakhani

I am still keeping up with this case mod. Got my chassis Sunday and currently working on it.









Keep it up!


----------



## chasent

I usually check this thread for updates everyday







, I just don't post since I'm just here to follow your modding journey, not comment on it. I would actually have to start my build before I would feel right doing that.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> I am still keeping up with this case mod. Got my chassis Sunday and currently working on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it up!


Awesome! Thanks for the comment!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chasent*
> 
> I usually check this thread for updates everyday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I just don't post since I'm just here to follow your modding journey, not comment on it. I would actually have to start my build before I would feel right doing that.


Thanks for the comment!

Well guys... it's update time!

*Update 11 - New Case*

So as some of you guys may or may not know, I was able to find another PowerMac G5 case for a decent price here locally. Since I messed up big time on the other case, I decided to take a more methodical approach to this new case by measuring 8473218947 times and cutting only once. Well luckily that paid off! So here are the pictures, they start after I have taken the case apart, you guys have already seen that so I didn't take any pictures.

So first thing first, to get the piece that keeps the two halves together, I had to drill out some rivets, this was really easy with the help of a drill press.










Action shots!



















Here it is all removed!










Next I had to cut the back for the Mountain Mods motherboard tray. Here are the pictures. I decided to tape it this time instead. I traced the back panel and then drew some another set of lines two rows of holes inward and that's where I cut.



















I guess I didn't take a picture when I was done... sorry, I was really trying to cruise this weekend.

So something new with this case that my old case didn't have were these 5 standoffs in the top. And no, they couldn't be pulled up like the other ones... So that means I had to file them down. Oh wow was that a pain...





































Filed down the threads and bolts so the radiator could fit.










Template where it needs to go. SOOOO glad I had this thing this go around. Made things WAY easier.










I drilled all 10 holes first and they worked for pilot holes and allowed me to check to see if the fans lined up, which they did. Unfortuentantly, I couldn't attach the radiator because the screws were too small. Oh well, I know it fits. Here is a picture of the first hole drilled. The drill press couldn't handle the hole cutter so I had to use the handheld electric drill.










Two holes drilled!










Just testing to see how things fit...



















Drilling holes in the new hard drive racks. These are ones I got from Caselab. They are the ones that go to the STH10 and I just had them cut the two lips off where they normally attach.










Here they are attached! I didn't take any pictures with the hard drives in them.



















And that's all for this weekend! I did a total of about 8 hours of work this weekend so I'm pretty proud of it all. My goal is to have this case ready to powder coat by the end of the week! So look forward to that guys! I'm going to tear the case down tomorrow and bring the pieces that I need to JBWeld stuff to to the powder coaters so they can sandblast it. The surface needs to be sand plasted first before you can use JBWeld on it. So, things I'm going to work on this week:

- Mount motherboard panel with JBWeld
- Make front panel cable
- Mount PSU in PowerMac PSU housing (this will be really cool if I can pull it off, it will require me to use some clear acrylic)
- Hopefully get light panel squared away because that will need to get powder coated too

Well that's all for this update folks, and to wrap it up, I have a question. I asked this already but I didn't get any sort of responses. I need to know how to attach the pieces of U-channel together for the light panel. They need to be attached with something that can be powder coated but not JBWeld because that won't look very good. Here are some pictures:



















I don't think welding will work because it's aluminum and I really don't want to have to try and source steel U-channel... any ideas??

Jeffinslaw


----------



## waslakhani

Thank you so much for the really anticipated post!!!


----------



## wildbill001

Why not pop-rivet? Maybe I'm missing something but from what I have seen so far, pop-rivets should work just fine.

Bill W


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> Thank you so much for the really anticipated post!!!


Hope you enjoyed it!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wildbill001*
> 
> Why not pop-rivet? Maybe I'm missing something but from what I have seen so far, pop-rivets should work just fine.
> Bill W


Pop rivets for the U-channel? I don't think that will work since acrylic will be going in the channel. It is really puzzling... of course, I'm sure it's revealed in this forum but I don't speak German and from the translation, it is tough to understand. Thanks for the suggestion!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Thiefofspades

You could drill a slight hole in the bottom of the acrylic, like just the tip (Heh heh) so its a dome to fit over the top of the pop rivets.


----------



## Raven.7

Wow, can't wait to see the end of this


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thiefofspades*
> 
> You could drill a slight hole in the bottom of the acrylic, like just the tip (Heh heh) so its a dome to fit over the top of the pop rivets.


I don't think rivets will work... it looks like I may have to glue it with something...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Wow, can't wait to see the end of this


Thanks!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

What's that you say? An update???

Yes folks, I have a small but somewhat important update to dish out.

*Update 12 - Motherboard Tray Cuts*

So this week I got some work done on the motherboard tray. Since I will be routing some cables, err actually all of the cables, I needed to make some cable management cuts.

Here is the top of the board. The marks you can see are for the front I/O cables.










Cut marks for GPU and SATA power cables.










24 pin...










And here is the cut out at the bottom for all of the wires to go through. This one has to be large because it has to fit a LOT of wires.










I didn't take an pictures of the cutting process but I used my dremel and some cutting disks and filed the cuts down with a metal file.

GPU, SATA, and 24 pin cable cut out.










Cut out for all of the wires.










Cut out for front I/O.










Here is the case all prepped for the motherboard standoffs to be JBWelded to the case. The exterior of the case (the part with the legs and handle) has been sandblasted in preparation for powder coating.










I put lipstick on the bottom of the standoffs to mark their place on the case. I then scratched the case to give the JBWeld a better area to adhere to.










Standoff in place. I dipped my finger in some warm water which let me spread the JBWeld around with my finger without it attaching to my finger. It worked REALLY well.










Here is the case with the standoffs in place. I nailed the placement on all of them. Only one was slightly out of line but it was easy to move when I attached the motherboard tray. It was only off by about 2 millimeters or so.










The next step was to put some weight on the tray. I put down a towel first so I wouldn't scratch up the tray anymore than I already have. I then placed some bricks and some magazines on the tray.










I let the JBWeld dry for 24 hours in the garage, and then brought the case inside and let it continue drying in a warm environment for an additional 24 hours.

Here are some pictures with my components inside the case! Without any wires...










With PSU and wires.










So, everything fits. Everything is all snug and fits how I thought it would. So, things to do when I have time:

-make PSU standoffs for PSU PCB
-cut PowerMac PSU housing for cable management
-still need to figure out how to attach the U-channel together
-take the case to get powder coated

My physics class is preventing me from getting anything done. She gives us 5 hours of physics homework a night, that doesn't even include the other homework for other classes. I'll try and sneak updates in soon. I also have some more money so I purchased some stuff from FrozenCPU. I will post pictures when that stuff gets here. I bought 4 fans and 7 SATA cables. I bought the cool Akasa SATA cables that you can make any length you want.

Until next time...

Jeffinslaw


----------



## BiscuitHead

That's a very exciting update. Looks like it's coming together nicely. Lookin good


----------



## Jimbags

nice work, and good luck with the physics "may the *force* be with you"


----------



## WebsterXC

Subbed. This is going to look beautiful!


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Powdercoating? Oh heck yea! Great update!


----------



## void

Damn. that's looking so good


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiscuitHead*
> 
> That's a very exciting update. Looks like it's coming together nicely. Lookin good


Thanks! Glad you enjoyed it!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> nice work, and good luck with the physics "may the *force* be with you"


Ohhhh goodness haha. Thanks for the comment!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> Subbed. This is going to look beautiful!


Thanks! I hope so too!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Powdercoating? Oh heck yea! Great update!


Yep! A nice glossy black! And thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *void*
> 
> Damn. that's looking so good


Thanks!

Well guys I have deiced to scrape the idea of using solid tubing. As this being my first build EVER, I don't want to risk messing up my computer with a tube popping loose. I might re-visit it sometime in the future but for now, I'm going to go with black compression fittings (3/8 ID, 1/2" OD), clear tubing, and ice dragon fluid. I'm still going to keep the light panel so in the end, everything should look really good! *EDIT* This is OCN, I'll use the Aquatunning Push Fit fittings and see if I can get some in black, I'll use 10MM OD nickel or chrome plated pipe.

I might re-do the tubing next year with copper and then get it nickel plaited. Thanks for following along guys! Update this weekend.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Very Impressive, I'm glad that new case Is doing better for ya! Keep up the good work!


----------



## fedayi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Toronto which is quite far away.
> Maybe you could just add some rubber to the side?


Do you still have any of the cases left? and how much are you selling them for, I live in Toronto too


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Very Impressive, I'm glad that new case Is doing better for ya! Keep up the good work!


Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fedayi*
> 
> Do you still have any of the cases left? and how much are you selling them for, I live in Toronto too


Hi, I see that you are new here so let me first say welcome to OCN! Second, I would prefer if you PM the person you are direction your question to rather than posting your question in my thread. Just a friendly reminder









Jeffinslaw


----------



## fedayi

Thanks, Will pm the person.

Im doing my own G5 case mod,
so been following this along with over forums doing the same thing, making m own changes,

BTW
How do the HD Cages you made, how do they fit, in there, im stuck at that part, where I dont know how to fit any hard drives in the case.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fedayi*
> 
> Thanks, Will pm the person.
> Im doing my own G5 case mod,
> so been following this along with over forums doing the same thing, making m own changes,
> BTW
> How do the HD Cages you made, how do they fit, in there, im stuck at that part, where I dont know how to fit any hard drives in the case.


Awesome! Well, I ended up scraping my hard drive design after spending $50 to get it cut out and then finding out that they had somehow been scaled down so I said screw it and I was finally able to get someone at Caselab to modify the STH10 hard drive rack for me to use.

Good luck!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Dropped stuff off at the powder coaters today! It should be ready in about a week. Not much progress to be made beside that. I think I will work on the light panel if I have time. So many college applications and school work! Gahhhh!!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Pretty quiet here lately.... well this weekend I tried doing some work on the PSU aspect of this build but I ran into a few snags. I love my modular Silverstone PSU but for my build, I actually need something that ISN'T modular. Isn't that funny? The reason why is because the modular board where all of the connectors plug into is REALLY stiff and I just can't figure out how to build something to keep the board the way I want it.

So I'm going to get a decently priced Dell 850 Watt PSU, desolder all of the wires from the board and then solder on the wires I need in the lengths they need to be. This will save me money on crimps and connectors as well. Hopefully it will turn out well. I did do some soldering on my Silverstone PSU and it still worked when I was done with it so I feel pretty confident. I will just make sure to be super careful and double and triple check my connections. Hopefully it will turn out well!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## raptorxrx

Good luck


----------



## chino1974

Jeffinslaw first I want to say you are doing an awesome job with this build log. I really like how you are trying to keep it up to date as much as posible and also posting pics along the way very regularly. I myself have 2 different projects going on at the same time that I need to get on track with thier build logs. One of them "Lethal Threat" is almost done so that leaves the second one which is a POW Tribute in a NZXT Phantom 410 case. But I have had a PowerMac G5 out away for alil while now that I have been wanting to do somewhat the same thing your doing to. But it seems like whenever I think it's time to start that project something else comes up and it gets put back into storage. But lately after following your build log I am really getting excited about digging into the G5. Like I said one of my projects is coming to a close so I am trying very hard not to take anything else on so I can start the G5 asap. I hope you don't take offense but I will be using your build log as a major guide for my own project. There is alot of good info in your log as for what to do and what not to. Maybe it's a good thing I have waitted so long to do this one because it has given you plenty of time to get well into yours and there is more I can use from your log. Anyways I'm done babbling for now. Just want to say keep up the great work and hopefully very soon I'll be starting my own G5 conversion build log. Hope you don't mind me pm'ing you with questions here and there.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Good luck


Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> Jeffinslaw first I want to say you are doing an awesome job with this build log. I really like how you are trying to keep it up to date as much as posible and also posting pics along the way very regularly. I myself have 2 different projects going on at the same time that I need to get on track with thier build logs. One of them "Lethal Threat" is almost done so that leaves the second one which is a POW Tribute in a NZXT Phantom 410 case. But I have had a PowerMac G5 out away for alil while now that I have been wanting to do somewhat the same thing your doing to. But it seems like whenever I think it's time to start that project something else comes up and it gets put back into storage. But lately after following your build log I am really getting excited about digging into the G5. Like I said one of my projects is coming to a close so I am trying very hard not to take anything else on so I can start the G5 asap. I hope you don't take offense but I will be using your build log as a major guide for my own project. There is alot of good info in your log as for what to do and what not to. Maybe it's a good thing I have waitted so long to do this one because it has given you plenty of time to get well into yours and there is more I can use from your log. Anyways I'm done babbling for now. Just want to say keep up the great work and hopefully very soon I'll be starting my own G5 conversion build log. Hope you don't mind me pm'ing you with questions here and there.


First of all, feel free to PM me with whatever questions you may have!







Second, thanks for the comment. The only thing I want to say about your future G5 mod, don't copy me exactly







make it your own, it'll make building the thing way more fun. Use mine as a guideline but do feel free to use whatever I have show in yours though.

Good luck! It takes awhile but is totally worth it!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## barkinos98

good luck man! btw, just saying, but i saw you on tony's forum too. great OSX data base man







(that if you use the same nickname)


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> good luck man! btw, just saying, but i saw you on tony's forum too. great OSX data base man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (that if you use the same nickname)


That would be me! I go by Jeffinslaw on most forums.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## chino1974

Thanks alot Jeffinslaw I will definitely be getting in touch with you soon. And don't worry like I said I'll be using it as a guide for the technical parts as in mobo tray fitments and things of that sort. I definitely wont copy your style. If you look into some of my past builds you'll see I like having thins that have all their own look to stand out from the crowd. I just like following logs like these to see what not to do and what will save time and headaches along the way.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> Thanks alot Jeffinslaw I will definitely be getting in touch with you soon. And don't worry like I said I'll be using it as a guide for the technical parts as in mobo tray fitments and things of that sort. I definitely wont copy your style. If you look into some of my past builds you'll see I like having thins that have all their own look to stand out from the crowd. I just like following logs like these to see what not to do and what will save time and headaches along the way.


Good luck! I'm here to answer any questions.

Guess what guys, it's update time! Big update too!

*Update 13 - Fan Painting/PSU Modding*

So the first part of this update I will be going over the painting of a few of my case fans.

Here are the fan blades popped out of the frame.










Taped up.










Prepped for painting.










First coat for the backside.










First coat for front.










That's all the pictures I took of the fans. I didn't take a final picture of them all together, I can do that if people are interested.

Next was to do some minor cutting on the PSU housing. I cut a slot for all of the cables to go through. There will be quite a few cables going through this slot.

All taped up and ready to go!










All cut!










Here is my PSU. It is a Silverstone Strider Gold 850 Watt. It is a pretty awesome PSU.




























Notice the size difference from the Apple PSU?



















Plenty of room that way though. I'm going to put my pump in the empty space.










Here are the internals.










Moving it out of it's housing.










Had to cut the power plug in order to get it out. I knew there was no turning back after that cut.










Power plug freed! I bet some of you guys are wondering how I did that. Welllll, I didn't cut the PSU housing at all to get it out. I was able to slide it out from the socket very slowly and carefully thus preserving the original housing.










Had to file some standoffs down.










I needed to lengthen the wires from the plug to the PCB of the PSU. Stripped the cut wires.










Soldered. Please excuse the crap job. I just can't figure out why the damn solder won't flow like in ANY of the videos I have seen. I am using resin core solder and the only way to get it to even slightly flow is if I dip the tip of the soldering iron in some liquid flux first. Very frustrating.










Very ugly solder joint.










Luckily I was able to hide it...










Tried the second one a different way. Results were similar, it looked like crap lol.



















Hidden...










So after I was extremely disgusted with those results, it dawned on me, why not just desolder the old wires from the board and solder new ones?? DUH!!

Old solder.










My solder joints. I am actually pretty proud of these. They look pretty decent IMO.










Hmmm... I need to do something about all that extra copper wire sticking out...










Heat shrink it!










Soldered on the wires to the plug. These results were decent as well.










This is how I had to wrap the wires around the PSU.










So... after all of that, I didn't like the way the modular plug board thing was acting. It won't bend the way I want it because of the massive amount of wires to it. So I decided that I will have to get a non modular PSU and make it modular for my needs. Yep, that's right folks, I am actually going for a non-modular PSU over the Silverstone one. I picked up a Kentek 850 Watt PSU from Amazon for $45. I'm going to desolder all of the wires from the board (12V, 5V, GND etc.) and solder on the number of wires I need and in the lengths they need to be.

And now on to the good part... I picked up the case from the powder coaters on Wednesday. Oh.... my.... gosh... I was speechless when I saw the parts laying on the table. My pictures do not do it justice AT ALL. I will try and get a better camera for my projects this weekend. Here are the pictures of the case.

Side shot.










You can't tell because of the crappy iPhone picture but I got all of the main case pieces powder coated in glossy black and the internal stuff powder coated in matte black. It is just simply stunning.

Here is my favorite part, the back... I find myself just staring at it in awe for awhile.










It is just so smooth and so perfect. It flows together so nicely and it just makes my mouth water. Sorry guys... haha.

Anyways, that's it for this update! I PROMISE I will get better pictures of the case. It is just simply beautiful.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## BiscuitHead

This is looking gorgeous! The gloss black looks ****ing SWEET!!! I love it. And yeah the back looks awesome.


----------



## wildbill001

Soldering: I'm no expert but it looked like the tip of your iron needed cleaning. For some reason, it took me the longest time to remember to heat the wire, not the solder. Another possible issue could be that your iron is just not strong enough for wire but will work great for PCB connections.

Anyway, looking good.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiscuitHead*
> 
> This is looking gorgeous! The gloss black looks ****ing SWEET!!! I love it. And yeah the back looks awesome.


Thanks! I'm glad you like it! I think it just looks absolutely amazing and I just can't stop drolling over it!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wildbill001*
> 
> Soldering: I'm no expert but it looked like the tip of your iron needed cleaning. For some reason, it took me the longest time to remember to heat the wire, not the solder. Another possible issue could be that your iron is just not strong enough for wire but will work great for PCB connections.
> Anyway, looking good.


Thanks for the tips! I will try that out next time when I solder my new PSU.

Another update! I promised better pictures and hopefully these are better. I tried to set up a photo shoot thing but idk if it turned out the way I would have liked it to. I prefer to take pictures outside because there is better exposure but up here in the Pacific North West, the weather is currently crappy right now.... Hopefully there will be a break in the weather with a little bit of sun to take some proper pictures.

Anyways! On to the photos.

*Update 14 - My First Photo Shoot*

Please be gentle... these pictures aren't the best....
































































Changed the setting on the camera for these pictures. The shutter speed is at ISO 100. Gave it a golden color too...














































I like this picture.














































Last picture. Changed it back to the old setting.










Hope you guys enjoyed my mediocre pictures haha.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## waslakhani

OMG! This looks great!!!


----------



## sinnedone

Looks very very nice in black. good job on that.









So whats next?


----------



## BeardedJesus

Next time you're soldering the wires together add a little flux to both sides first and tin them (put a little solder onto both ends of the bare wire) as this will make it much much easier to get a good contact and will also look much cleaner







Also make sure that your soldering iron tip is really clean because if it's dirty it wont transfer the heat as easily to the wires thus the solder wont flow as you want it.









Example of the tinning process below randomly ripped from google


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> OMG! This looks great!!!


Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Looks very very nice in black. good job on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So whats next?


Thanks! The next step will be to work on the light panel. Idk how though because it is so utterly cold in the garage and I need to use the table saw for the acrylic. Going to have to use gloves I guess!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> Next time you're soldering the wires together add a little flux to both sides first and tin them (put a little solder onto both ends of the bare wire) as this will make it much much easier to get a good contact and will also look much cleaner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also make sure that your soldering iron tip is really clean because if it's dirty it wont transfer the heat as easily to the wires thus the solder wont flow as you want it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Example of the tinning process below randomly ripped from google


Thanks! What I do is let my soldering iron heat about for about 30 mins. Then, I clean the tip with an old sponge, did it into some liquid flux and then melt some solder onto the tip. I then shake the soldering iron to get the excess off. Then when I try to solder wires, I get the tip really close to the wire and melt solder from the tip onto the wire. It's doesn't really get into the wire all that much because it's only on the surface. I will try heating up the wire instead.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## BeardedJesus

Yeah next time hold the iron directly onto the wires after tinning them and the solder which is already on them should melt and make it much easier to add more to make it stronger. It just takes practice. Up untill 2 months ago I hadn't soldered in my life but after getting my new job I've been soldering every single day and it certainly gets easier









Forgot to say props on the build so far looks absolutely lush, can't wait to see it all finished


----------



## Sogi

I'm speechless on how this has turned out







+rep


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Sweet job so far man! I really like how well that paint job turned out.







Every time I read this thread it makes me want to get started on mine.


----------



## CircuitFreak

Build looks great powder coated. Nice job for sure. Can't wait to see it with scuba gear on.


----------



## sinnedone

Yeah man just heat the wire (time depends on wattage but usually 3-10 seconds) and touch the solder to the wire and the heated wire will litterally suck the solder onto it.

Also for keeping the iron tip clean i use an old utility knife blade and scraped the gunk off follwed by a quick wipe on wet cloth/sponge.

you should also keep the tip of the iron tinned for best results.


----------



## dushan24

Looks good.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> Yeah next time hold the iron directly onto the wires after tinning them and the solder which is already on them should melt and make it much easier to add more to make it stronger. It just takes practice. Up untill 2 months ago I hadn't soldered in my life but after getting my new job I've been soldering every single day and it certainly gets easier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to say props on the build so far looks absolutely lush, can't wait to see it all finished


Thanks! Slowly but surely it'll get finished!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sogi*
> 
> I'm speechless on how this has turned out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep


Oh wow! Thanks for the rep! I hope you will like the finished product!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD*
> 
> Sweet job so far man! I really like how well that paint job turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I read this thread it makes me want to get started on mine.


Well then get going! Make sure you do a build log too!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CircuitFreak*
> 
> Build looks great powder coated. Nice job for sure. Can't wait to see it with scuba gear on.


Christmas, that's when that will happen. I'll be getting some more money here in a few days so I can get another 7970. I've got all the parts dished out to different family members to buy for gifts. Makes it easier that way I think. Thanks for the comment!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Yeah man just heat the wire (time depends on wattage but usually 3-10 seconds) and touch the solder to the wire and the heated wire will litterally suck the solder onto it.
> Also for keeping the iron tip clean i use an old utility knife blade and scraped the gunk off follwed by a quick wipe on wet cloth/sponge.
> you should also keep the tip of the iron tinned for best results.


Thanks for the tips! I'll be working on the PSU this weekend so I'm really eager to try out the new stuff I learned!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dushan24*
> 
> Looks good.


Thanks!

Thanks for the comments guys! I really appreciate it!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## beanscene

looking really really good jeffinslaw, cant wait to see the water loop


----------



## Citra

This is exactly what I sub'd for.


----------



## barkinos98

wait a 7970? just giving you a heads up, but you know the HD7k series dont work? also are you sure there is a DSDT for your mobo; or the chipsets for audio and ethernet? i really dont want to make things confusing. you can always buy a UD5 or a RIVE, both work very well afaik.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beanscene*
> 
> looking really really good jeffinslaw, cant wait to see the water loop


I can't wait to see the water loop either! I wish Christmas would come early!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> This is exactly what I sub'd for.


Glad you're enjoying it!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> wait a 7970? just giving you a heads up, but you know the HD7k series dont work? also are you sure there is a DSDT for your mobo; or the chipsets for audio and ethernet? i really dont want to make things confusing. you can always buy a UD5 or a RIVE, both work very well afaik.


To answer all of your questions: yes. I am aware that there are some limitations for my board.







First of all, the chipset isn't supported. And as far as the 7970, it does "work," you just have to add

Code:



Code:


<key>Graphics Mode</key>
<string>2560x1440x32</string>

To your plist. It won't run accelerated but that's okay. I decided on AMD because these cards can mine bitcoins. *No more on that subject because it is against the rules to talk about that*. As far as audio, it is supported. DSDT, I haven't looked but I'm not to afraid of making one for myself. Enthernet, there was a kext floating around for it but I don't think it got updated past OS X 10.7.2 or so. I would LOVE a GA-X79-UP4 personally but it would have to be a trade, I can't just upright buy it. Thanks for your concerns









Got the new PSU today. It is making a high pitch whine, could be anything from coil whine to a bad capacitor. I'll go ahead and run some applications that stress my GPU and see if this thing can handle it.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Bitcoin mining, It would appear there is a _deeper_ side to jeffinslaw than I first expected.
Sweet build so far though, subbed!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Bitcoin mining, It would appear there is a _deeper_ side to jeffinslaw than I first expected.
> Sweet build so far though, subbed!


Yes, I suppose there is haha. I do it for the money and the heat it generates (makes my room nice and toasty) quite honestly. It's a shame that bitcoins have gotten suck a bad rep with the whole "anonymous" aspect of it but what I do is just strictly mine. Don't make much so I only mine from time to time. No more on that subject though because talking about bitcoins is frowned upon on this site which I totally understand.

Thanks for the comment!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## wermad

re-subbed









(lost my subscription to another thread. Ty ocn updates and downed servers







)


----------



## EliteHighlander

I usually don't post on here but I just had to cause this black g5 case looks amazing! can't wait to see the loop installed dude. I'm kind of inspired to steal a g5 case from my friend and follow your footsteps with the black haha.


----------



## PCEnthusiast85

excuse my language...but FAK that thing looks soo sexy in black....i drooled for reals just a bit.... very nice man!







+rep for the sexy black g5


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> re-subbed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (lost my subscription to another thread. Ty ocn updates and downed servers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Nice to see you again wermad, and welcome along (again) for the ride









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteHighlander*
> 
> I usually don't post on here but I just had to cause this black g5 case looks amazing! can't wait to see the loop installed dude. I'm kind of inspired to steal a g5 case from my friend and follow your footsteps with the black haha.


Thanks for posting! By all means get a G5 log rolling!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCEnthusiast85*
> 
> excuse my language...but FAK that thing longs soo sexy in black....i drooled for reals just a bit.... very nice man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep for the sexy black g5


Your language is totally acceptable. Thanks for the comment and thanks a ton for the rep!!!









Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Just wanted to give you guys a little update as to where I am. I have been looking at putting an Alphacool UT45 360MM radiator up top, and an Alpha UT60 240MM up front. I know this would involve me putting another hole in my case, which I'm not too keen about but I'm worried I won't have enough rad space to cool my two GPU's and an overclocked i7 3820. I know with that much rad space, I will easily be able to cool it all.

This also means I won't be able to run a DVD drive because the extra 120MM fan will be in the way. That's okay though. I'm still trying to figure out where to put the SSDs. I was going to put them in the spot where the DVD drive was going to go but they wouldn't fit with the radiator there. I may just have to throw them in one of the drive bays and not run RAID0 for storage in OS X.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I can't wait to see the water loop either! I wish Christmas would come early!
> Glad you're enjoying it!
> To answer all of your questions: yes. I am aware that there are some limitations for my board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, the chipset isn't supported. And as far as the 7970, it does "work," you just have to add
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <key>Graphics Mode</key>
> <string>2560x1440x32</string>
> 
> To your plist. It won't run accelerated but that's okay. I decided on AMD because these cards can mine bitcoins. *No more on that subject because it is against the rules to talk about that*. As far as audio, it is supported. DSDT, I haven't looked but I'm not to afraid of making one for myself. Enthernet, there was a kext floating around for it but I don't think it got updated past OS X 10.7.2 or so. I would LOVE a GA-X79-UP4 personally but it would have to be a trade, I can't just upright buy it. Thanks for your concerns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the new PSU today. It is making a high pitch whine, could be anything from coil whine to a bad capacitor. I'll go ahead and run some applications that stress my GPU and see if this thing can handle it.
> Jeffinslaw


ah okay then, just warning







btw i know it is not allowed but you might want to check tonymacx86 for some detailed info


----------



## wermad

So you sticking w/ the BI 240 and the UT45 240?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> So you sticking w/ the BI 240 and the UT45 240?


Nahh, I've decided I'm going to put another hole in the top of my case and go with an Alphacool XT45 360MM and an Alphacool UT60 240MM for the front.

It sucks that'll I'll have to cut another hole for the top but I will make sure to be extra careful and I'll just get some black automotive paint to paint over the aluminum that will be showing from the new cut.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## wermad

Noyce


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Noyce


Thanks!

Well after some more measuring, I won't be able to do the tubing properly from the GPU to the top radiator if I go with the 45MM radiator. So, that means I will have to go with the 30MM Alphacool radiator. Not that big of a deal, I should still have plenty of cooling power!







Will have to wait until I get Christmas money though.

Jeffinslaw

*EDIT* After looking into this Kentek PSU, I realized how ****y it is. I've found a Corsair TX950 that I'm going to buy and take apart and make it work for me.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Purchased my second 7970 today. Got it from eBay so no warranty







but that's okay. I'm also looking at a Corsair 950 Watt PSU on eBay as well. This Kentek PSU is just crap quite honestly.

I sent the Kentek PSU in for RMA because of a bad capacitor and they sent me back the exact same PSU they gave me without fixing the problem! I specifically said I wanted an exchange but they ignored me. Not to mention I had to pay the shipping there... now begins the long battle of getting ALL of my money back.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Purchased my second 7970 today. Got it from eBay so no warranty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that's okay. I'm also looking at a Corsair 950 Watt PSU on eBay as well. This Kentek PSU is just crap quite honestly.
> I sent the Kentek PSU in for RMA because of a bad capacitor and they sent me back the exact same PSU they gave me without fixing the problem! I specifically said I wanted an exchange but they ignored me. Not to mention I had to pay the shipping there... now begins the long battle of getting ALL of my money back.
> Jeffinslaw


Crossfire









That Corsair 950w unit has all fixed cables mind you


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Crossfire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Corsair 950w unit has all fixed cables mind you


Indeed crossfire









And the PSU, yes, I do know. I'm going to de-solder all of the wires from the board (after extensive testing on the power supply) and make them all the exact length I need in black wire. I will have to be EXTREMELY careful with this because I have to 500% sure I know where each wire is going on the board. Usually it is labeled but I will take pictures of the board where each wire is soldered and I will tape each wire and make sure that the same wire will be soldered back to the board.

By doing it this way, all of my cables are black so I can save on sleeving (too expensive to do for this build). I can have the exact amount of 6 and 8 pin PCIe connectors and I can have exactly two things of SATA power and they will all be the perfect length.

Now I'm sure you're wondering why I don't just get a modular power supply and make custom extensions. Well, I would do that but the I/O board for my Silverstone PSU doesn't like to play nice and sit the way I want it to so I'm afraid it's going to short out if it touches something in the Apple PSU housing. Here are some pictures of a guy who did something similar in a Mac Pro mod:


Spoiler: Pictures of Example
































































































See, I'm going to basically do what that guy did there.

I will have a lot of work but when you only have class on Tuesday and Thursday, you can accomplish a lot! Hopefully it all turns out well.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## wermad

^^^ that's one awesome psu job. Well, good luck mate


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

I would never have the balls to do that, good luck to you mate


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> ^^^ that's one awesome psu job. Well, good luck mate


Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> I would never have the balls to do that, good luck to you mate


Thanks! I just really hope the PCB is marked where the wires are attached. On my Silverstone, where the wires are attached, it clearly says "GND," "12V" etc. Also, you can recognize the wire color and where it is soldered to the board. I'm just going to be extra extra extra careful!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Okay guys,

Some stuff is coming in today that I will take pictures of. First are the black circular stickers for my fans. Bought those and those arrived in the mail today. UPS is supposed to drop off my Corsair 950 Watt PSU sometime today between 2 and 6PM so I will upload pictures of both items when they arrive.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## wermad

How long would you estimate will it take you to mod the psu?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> How long would you estimate will it take you to mod the psu?


Hmm.. not to sure honestly. Hopefully I can have it done in a weekend since I won't be doing any sleeving, just need to get a crimper, some pins, and some connectors and get to work.

So far it seems to be working pretty well. I want to wait until my second card comes in the mail and have both of them running at the same time to see how the PSU fairs. Plus, there are connectors for a third card...







but my wallet is telling me no, you don't have the money for a third 7970 or the cooling capacity lol.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## modnoob

so this begins my day subbing to you
WORTH IT


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modnoob*
> 
> so this begins my day subbing to you
> WORTH IT


Thanks! You haven't missed _too_ much!









Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Okay, here is a little mini update guys.

So I got some things this week, some black stickers and my power supply. Here are some pictures of the stickers.










Oh so fancy lol. I got them from this website: www.etsy.com










Stickers.










Before.










After. I will be sleeving these, don't worry.

Here are some pictures of my power supply. It is a Corsair 950 Watt PSU. It has soooooo many connectors, so many molex and SATA connectors. It has connectors for 3 (yes, that's three!) graphics cards so I've been trying to tell myself that I don't need another 7970 even though I _really_ want another one. Oh well







Anyways, on to the pictures of the power supply.










Standard Corsair PSU box.










Packaged pretty nicely. I do believe it is used but it is in great condition.




























Look at all of those connectors! Wow.

The power supply works pretty well. It does squeal a little but from what I have read, it isn't that big of a deal, it's better than the other power supply. At least it doesn't whine thank goodness. I'm going to purchase the connectors/crimper/pins tomorrow.

I've also been working on my light panel a little bit. If any of you guys are following Seanimus's build log, he is also making one too. Here are some pictures of mine in progress.










This is the light panel in its current state. This is the piece of etched acrylic sandwiched between two pieces of white acrylic. There wasn't enough diffusion of the light so I put some tin foil in-between the bottom layer of white acrylic and the etched. This made it a little bit better as seen in this picture:










It's better but I think it can be better. I'm going to get some mirrored acrylic to put on the bottom to reflect the light up because the tin foil wasn't that reflective to be honest. Here are some pictures of the etched panel lit up.



















Let me know what you guys think!!

Jeffinslaw

*EDIT* I am very impressed with this.


----------



## CiBi

AWESOME!


----------



## modnoob

Strangly I want you to make one for me


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CiBi*
> 
> AWESOME!


Thanks! Glad you're enjoying it!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modnoob*
> 
> Strangly I want you to make one for me


It's actually pretty easy to make. I might start a thread for an in-depth tutorial for the users of OCN. Glad you like it!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## modnoob

i will rep the heck out of it cause i want one and how much did the etched acrylic cost you


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modnoob*
> 
> i will rep the heck out of it cause i want one and how much did the etched acrylic cost you


The etched acrylic was the most expensive part. I went with a guy who had done several of them so there wasn't any setting up or anything. I believe it was about $70-80 if I recall correctly.

Jeffinslaw

Updated first post.


----------



## modnoob

I think ill just use router but that is so nice but wouldn't have been easer for you to get 1/4 inch acyllic build a lip and pit leds in there then white acrylic but the problem with this is no drilling


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modnoob*
> 
> I think ill just use router but that is so nice but wouldn't have been easer for you to get 1/4 inch acyllic build a lip and pit leds in there then white acrylic but the problem with this is no drilling


The reason why people use etched acrylic is because it carries the light through the piece of acrylic. Where if you were to just stick some LEDs along a piece of regular clear acrylic, the light penetration would be very little.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Well I was SUPPOSED to get my second graphics card today but yayyyyyy for good old USPS to not deliver it today because apparently I owe shipping charges on it. So I went down to the post office to get it and the carrier is not back yet. So, I have to figure out when to pick it up tomorrow because I didn't have anything going on today, but I have a whole huge day tomorrow.

Not happy.









Jeffinslaw


----------



## WebsterXC

Over the past 6 months the postal service keeps getting lazier and lazier and they can't really ship packages that well. I try to ship FedEx as much as possible now just because I don't trust USPS with my packages anymore. In their defense though, none of their transit times are guaranteed (in the fine print). Only UPS and FedEx guarantee transit times.

Anyways, I would really really appreciate one of those light box tutorials as well, it looks so cool!

By the way, because of how awesome your build is going and how beautiful you're making it look, you convinced me to pick up a Powermac G5 case to try my luck at on Black Friday. I'll try my best not to mooch


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> Over the past 6 months the postal service keeps getting lazier and lazier and they can't really ship packages that well. I try to ship FedEx as much as possible now just because I don't trust USPS with my packages anymore. In their defense though, none of their transit times are guaranteed (in the fine print). Only UPS and FedEx guarantee transit times.
> Anyways, I would really really appreciate one of those light box tutorials as well, it looks so cool!
> By the way, because of how awesome your build is going and how beautiful you're making it look, you convinced me to pick up a Powermac G5 case to try my luck at on Black Friday. I'll try my best not to mooch


Well I had to pay extra because there were priority mail stickers on the freaking box. Can you believe that??? Oh well, I got my second 7970, got it plugged in and it's working pretty well right now! I can't wait to get all of this under water!

I'm glad you got a G5 case! They are fun to mod but take a looooooong time to complete!

On another note, I will have to cancel the chrome platted copper tubing







As this being my first build ever, I have spent much more than I had originally planned so I need to cut back in some ways and the only way being the tubing. Instead, I will go with black Bitspower compression fittings (holy cow! $9 a fitting??? I don't think so) Swiftech Compression fittings with clear tubing and the Ice Dragon Nano fluid. I'm sorry to disappoint but it has to happen.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## sinnedone

I feel ya man. just like cars this is an expensive hobby and hard to do on a budget.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Well I had to pay extra because there were priority mail stickers on the freaking box. Can you believe that??? Oh well, I got my second 7970, got it plugged in and it's working pretty well right now! I can't wait to get all of this under water!
> I'm glad you got a G5 case! They are fun to mod but take a looooooong time to complete!
> On another note, I will have to cancel the chrome platted copper tubing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As this being my first build ever, I have spent much more than I had originally planned so I need to cut back in some ways and the only way being the tubing. Instead, I will go with black Bitspower compression fittings (holy cow! $9 a fitting??? I don't think so) Swiftech Compression fittings with clear tubing and the Ice Dragon Nano fluid. I'm sorry to disappoint but it has to happen.
> Jeffinslaw


That's ok. V2 will come eventually. xD


----------



## Dylanren99

Looking good, any chance in some more pics ??


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> I feel ya man. just like cars this is an expensive hobby and hard to do on a budget.


My friend is quite the car enthusiast and he has spent quite a bit of money also, but hey! we're spending money on what we love! Thanks for the comment!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> That's ok. V2 will come eventually. xD


Honestly... I am already thinking about another G5 mod with the old case I have, I have figured out how to fix it lol. No money though









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dylanren99*
> 
> Looking good, any chance in some more pics ??


What would you like pictures of?? I haven't completed much lately but I can take some pictures for you tonight if you'd like!









Jeffinslaw


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Well I was SUPPOSED to get my second graphics card today but yayyyyyy for good old USPS to not deliver it today because apparently I owe shipping charges on it. So I went down to the post office to get it and the carrier is not back yet. So, I have to figure out when to pick it up tomorrow because I didn't have anything going on today, but I have a whole huge day tomorrow.
> Not happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


No what you mean. I even had a guy send me a medium sized package w/ a small flat-rate label







. The postman held my package hostage until I pay up the remaining postage. I ended up getting a refund from the seller. Had it been a few cents or a dollar, I wouldn't mind but the principle of the thing is that some one made a stupid error.


----------



## CiBi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Well I had to pay extra because there were priority mail stickers on the freaking box. Can you believe that??? Oh well, I got my second 7970, got it plugged in and it's working pretty well right now! I can't wait to get all of this under water!
> I'm glad you got a G5 case! They are fun to mod but take a looooooong time to complete!
> On another note, I will have to cancel the chrome platted copper tubing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As this being my first build ever, I have spent much more than I had originally planned so I need to cut back in some ways and the only way being the tubing. Instead, I will go with black Bitspower compression fittings (holy cow! $9 a fitting??? I don't think so) Swiftech Compression fittings with clear tubing and the Ice Dragon Nano fluid. I'm sorry to disappoint but it has to happen.
> Jeffinslaw


What if we organize a crowd funding for your chrome plated copper tubing...


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> No what you mean. I even had a guy send me a medium sized package w/ a small flat-rate label
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The postman held my package hostage until I pay up the remaining postage. I ended up getting a refund from the seller. Had it been a few cents or a dollar, I wouldn't mind but the principle of the thing is that some one made a stupid error.


I didn't get a refund for shipping from the seller because I didn't initially pay for any but he didn't offer me any sort of compensation. That's okay though, the card is working like a champ!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CiBi*
> 
> What if we organize a crowd funding for your chrome plated copper tubing...


Well, as nice as that offer sounds, I don't think we are allowed to do that haha. Butttt! I have done some more thinking and I think I can pull it off. If I don't go with new Alphacool rads with Christmas money, then I will have money for tubing and fittings. I will get a 360MM Black Ice GT Stealth for the top and put my 240MM Black Ice GT Stealth in the front with push pull. That way, I'll only be spending about $70 on another radiator instead of $160 for two new radiators! So, I still should be able to afford the copper tubing and then get it plated.









Jeffinslaw


----------



## modnoob

how much is the tubing without plating and with


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modnoob*
> 
> how much is the tubing without plating and with


Well.... the only place that I have found that sells the 10MM copper tubing is McMaster-Carr and they charge $20 for 1 meter! So I'm thinking I want to get 5 meters of it so I have enough to make a few mistakes. As for platting, I'm not sure honestly, I would have to call around and get estimates. I might call around to some local plumbing stores to see if they can import some 10MM copper tubing for a cheaper price.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## modnoob

thats expensive mines like 10 feet for 30 dollors


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modnoob*
> 
> thats expensive mines like 10 feet for 30 dollors


What size and where did you get it?

Jeffinslaw

*EDIT* Just check the pipe bending 101 thread, maybe I should have looked their first haha


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Got the Silverstone PSU working again in it's old enclosure! Just took a little bit of soldering. I'll be using that PSU while I work on the Corsair one. Not sure when that'll happen, probably be the week after Christmas because I'll be at my dad's house the week before Christmas.

I'll have an update tomorrow more than likely. There are some things I want to tackle tomorrow like putting a window in the side panel.

Jeffinslaw

*EDIT* It shuts off whenever I move it so I have narrowed it down to my crappy soldering job on the plug... so I will need to fix that tomorrow. If that doesn't fix it, I will have just set fire to $150 basically. Not the happiest right now....


----------



## modnoob

i take it
if you want


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modnoob*
> 
> i take it
> if you want


If you would like to buy it, then perhaps







if not, I'm not just going to give it to you lol. I've narrowed down the problem to a dry solder joint. More than likely the white wire to the plug because my mom did the soldering on the black wire and it looks profesional. She used to solder a lot of stained glass so I'm just going to have her solder the other wire on the plug as well.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## modnoob

Oh darn it is a nice PSU


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modnoob*
> 
> Oh darn it is a nice PSU


Yah, pretty expensive too!

I got the side panel cut today! Boy was that difficult. The side panel is made from 1/8" aluminum, pretty tough to cut. The original case side panel by the way. I will do some filing tomorrow, I need to get a round file first so I can work on the corners. They need to be rounded.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## modnoob

I Know that feel burns through dremel bits like gas on fire


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modnoob*
> 
> I Know that feel burns through dremel bits like gas on fire


I actually used a jigsaw with a metal cutting blade, it was super easy when the blade wanted to stay in the tool.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## modnoob

you should invest into a scroll saw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modnoob*
> 
> you should invest into a scroll saw


I think we already have one but the jigsaw is super easy to use once you get a hole made for the blade.

I have changed the title for the build, I think the new one is more fitting!









Jeffinslaw


----------



## modnoob

change your sig too


----------



## wermad

"Dark Mac" , ?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modnoob*
> 
> change your sig too


Done! Thanks for the reminder!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> "Dark Mac" , ?


That's a good suggestion.







I picked MurderMac because it is basically the MurderBox but in a G5 case.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## modnoob

This build is featured in my build log as inspiration for my build which is here if you want to see it
http://www.overclock.net/t/1340550/build-log-the-old-movie#post_18876065
PS I just started just cause I love the slight but I'm making my own design


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modnoob*
> 
> This build is featured in my build log as inspiration for my build which is here if you want to see it
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1340550/build-log-the-old-movie#post_18876065
> PS I just started just cause I love the slight but I'm making my own design


That's awesome! Thanks!

Well guys, I am back from the dead, kind of. I was at my dads house for a week so no work got done. I will be working on the computer this week though!

Things to do:

-mod PSU
-refine hole in side panel
-cut third hole for new radiator
-get remaining stuff powder coated
-buy watercooling gear
-find TRUE 10MM chrome platted copper tube (BNegative won't tell me exactly where he gets his)
-install everything
-profit!!

So still quite a bit to do, I will be getting Christmas money soon so watercooling stuff will be purchased hopefully Wednesday. Thanks for following along guys! Stuff is about to get really good!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## egotrippin

Your build is looking awesome, I'm jealous. I wish I had your mad skillz.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egotrippin*
> 
> Your build is looking awesome, I'm jealous. I wish I had your mad skillz.


Thanks! And to believe that this is my first ever build too! I guess patience really does pay off.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## gopanthersgo1

This looks real nice, great job!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gopanthersgo1*
> 
> This looks real nice, great job!


Thanks!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## iRaymond

Wow looks nice. Subbed


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRaymond*
> 
> Wow looks nice. Subbed


Thank you!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## sinnedone

So where are the updates already?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> So where are the updates already?


I know... I should get some updates out. I have been kind of lazy lately since it is winter break. I did buy my GPU blocks, reservoir, some fans, and another radiator though. That should be here soon. I need to finish the light panel, that is the biggest thing I need to do. I might work on that tonight since it will mostly be sanding and some minor cutting. Thanks for still sticking around!









Jeffinslaw


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I need to finish the light panel,


i want to see that.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> i want to see that.


Well, I have an update on the light panel! Part of it at least!

*Update 15 - Light Panel/Side Panel*

So a couple days ago (before Christmas) I did some rough cuts on the side panel. Here are some pictures.




























Little diagram on how to add RAM to the PowerMac.










Well we don't want all of my purrrtty hardware covered up with that big ugly door do we? NO! So let's put a hole in it!










All taped up.

I didn't take any pictures of the cutting process, pretty straight forward really. I need to do some filing of the corners, get some clear acrylic, and then be done!










Don't worry, it will be powder coated!

Tonight, I worked on making the frame for the sLight panel. I wasn't pleased with my first attempt at it so I decided to do it again. I got an amazing suggestion to do 45* cuts and then make little L shaped pieces to go inside and then rivet the L pieces to the U channel. Genius! That allows me to get the frame powder coated too!

Here are those pictures. I should have just used this saw all along. It does require a little more man power but it makes very nice cuts!




























See? Very nice cut!










45* cut.










Turned out very nicely.










Fitted with another piece. Wow, that is precision.

Here are the pictures of the semi completed pieces. I need to get a rivet gun and some rivets tomorrow to complete it.





































I can't get over how nice the cuts look. It looks like it is machine cut! Okay, enough of filling my ego







have some bonus picks!





































I hope you enjoyed!I should be able to get this light panel finished up tomorrow! Hopefully!!!

Until next time...

Jeffinslaw


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

This is really coming along great! It's been awhile since I lurked around these parts and although I'm sad I missed some of it... it's nice to have 10+ pages of updates all at once without getting impatient for the final result!









This is going to be a beautiful mod and it's already the best Mac Pro casemod I've seen yet. Makes me want to try one myself one of these years.. but then again I'm holding out for a much, much rarer animal for a mod... a NeXT box... but yeah - that's not very likely to happen anytime soon.


----------



## egotrippin

After you complete your build you should get an Apple monitor and powder coat it black. I have an Apple 27" non thunderbolt display on my "murdermac" (murdermod hackintosh) and I love it. I'd be a bit hesitant about defacing a thousand dollar monitor but it would look pretty sick.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Can you post some pictures of your Mac in this thread for me please?









Jeffinslaw


----------



## egotrippin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Can you post some pictures of your Mac in this thread for me please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


It's a murdermod build that I've installed Mountain Lion on.... before I went this route I thought about doing what you're doing but I didn't think I'd have the skill. I've seen G5 cases for sale for $50 at the local computer street sale. Here's what I'm working with:


----------



## BiscuitHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egotrippin*
> 
> It's a murdermod build that I've installed Mountain Lion on.... before I went this route I thought about doing what you're doing but I didn't think I'd have the skill. I've seen G5 cases for sale for $50 at the local computer street sale. Here's what I'm working with:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Pictures!


That is a gorgeous setup


----------



## Wibble360

Hey Jeffinslaw, I've been following this for a while - looking good so far, can't wait to see it finished!

egotrippin, that's an awesome setup, very clean! What speakers are those?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egotrippin*
> 
> It's a murdermod build that I've installed Mountain Lion on.... before I went this route I thought about doing what you're doing but I didn't think I'd have the skill. I've seen G5 cases for sale for $50 at the local computer street sale. Here's what I'm working with:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Beautiful Pictures


That is a mighty nice set up! How do you like that Cinema Display? I would get one except the price is ridiculous. Even used on eBay they are so expensive!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiscuitHead*
> 
> That is a gorgeous setup


His setup is nice! But what about mine?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wibble360*
> 
> Hey Jeffinslaw, I've been following this for a while - looking good so far, can't wait to see it finished!
> egotrippin, that's an awesome setup, very clean! What speakers are those?


Thanks! It's been quite a journey! I love those speakers too!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## eskamobob1

sub'd for sure


----------



## BiscuitHead

Sorry, assumed that was understood


----------



## Editor22

Coming along brilliantly Jeff!


----------



## egotrippin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiscuitHead*
> 
> That is a gorgeous setup


Thanks dude! It's easier to make my setup gorgeous than what I see in the mirror =P
I see your archer avatar - love that show, new season starts in a couple weeks I think

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wibble360*
> 
> Hey Jeffinslaw, I've been following this for a while - looking good so far, can't wait to see it finished!
> egotrippin, that's an awesome setup, very clean! What speakers are those?


Audioengine A5 White http://amzn.com/B005OSR1C8
The sound is amazing but you will want a sub which is sold separately Audioengine S8 http://amzn.com/B002XRS0T6
or you can use another sub, like the KRK10S http://amzn.com/B001FRKK2U

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> That is a mighty nice set up! How do you like that Cinema Display? I would get one except the price is ridiculous. Even used on eBay they are so expensive!
> His setup is nice! But what about mine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! It's been quite a journey! I love those speakers too!
> Jeffinslaw


I loooooooooooooooooooooove the 27" Apple display. I actually bought mine used on eBay for $715 shipped and it was in perfect condition. There are so many colors that I didn't even know I was missing before and 2560x1440 resolution makes porn so vivid you can smell it.

I showed your setup to a couple coworkers who are impressed with all the work you're doing on your mac mod. Keep it up ;-)


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egotrippin*
> 
> There are so many colors that I didn't even know I was missing before and 2560x1440 resolution makes porn so vivid you can smell it.
> I showed your setup to a couple coworkers who are impressed with all the work you're doing on your mac mod. Keep it up ;-)


Umm... I'm pretty sure the fact that you can't smell it is one of the few advantages it has over the real thing... I'd stay away from that monitor if the above review was true (or at least avoid viewing porn on it)









I have to agree though about the _picture_ at least... I have a 27" iMac and run a 30" Dell IPS display on my PC - and despite loving the resolution and needing the glare reduction... that glossy 27" (which is the same as the Cinema) just makes everything look so lush and 'right' to me.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> sub'd for sure


Thanks! I hope you enjoy it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiscuitHead*
> 
> Sorry, assumed that was understood


Good save!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Editor22*
> 
> Coming along brilliantly Jeff!


Thank you! I'm glad you're enjoying it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egotrippin*
> 
> Thanks dude! It's easier to make my setup gorgeous than what I see in the mirror =P
> I see your archer avatar - love that show, new season starts in a couple weeks I think
> Audioengine A5 White http://amzn.com/B005OSR1C8
> The sound is amazing but you will want a sub which is sold separately Audioengine S8 http://amzn.com/B002XRS0T6
> or you can use another sub, like the KRK10S http://amzn.com/B001FRKK2U
> I loooooooooooooooooooooove the 27" Apple display. I actually bought mine used on eBay for $715 shipped and it was in perfect condition. There are so many colors that I didn't even know I was missing before and 2560x1440 resolution makes porn so vivid you can smell it.
> I showed your setup to a couple coworkers who are impressed with all the work you're doing on your mac mod. Keep it up ;-)


Oh goodness, where to start! First of all, those speakers! Wow... they sure are very nice. What is the sound quality on those? Super expensive though!

Your comment on the Apple Cinema Display, wow hahahaha. I checked out a teardown of the Thunderbolt display and I don't think it would be possible to powder coat the casing of that one at least, but if it is anything like the Thunderbolt display, it will be very tough to powder coat. Thanks for the review haha. Not quite sure I want to be smelling the porn though lol.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Umm... I'm pretty sure the fact that you can't smell it is one of the few advantages it has over the real thing... I'd stay away from that monitor if the above review was true (or at least avoid viewing porn on it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree though about the _picture_ at least... I have a 27" iMac and run a 30" Dell IPS display on my PC - and despite loving the resolution and needing the glare reduction... that glossy 27" (which is the same as the Cinema) just makes everything look so lush and 'right' to me.


Which do you prefer? Your iMac display or your Dell?

Thanks for the comments guys!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## egotrippin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Umm... I'm pretty sure the fact that you can't smell it is one of the few advantages it has over the real thing... I'd stay away from that monitor if the above review was true (or at least avoid viewing porn on it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree though about the _picture_ at least... I have a 27" iMac and run a 30" Dell IPS display on my PC - and despite loving the resolution and needing the glare reduction... that glossy 27" (which is the same as the Cinema) just makes everything look so lush and 'right' to me.


Yeah, the glossy screen was really a big question for me because I generally prefer matte finish - but it sure looks flashy and makes the colors "POP". The only other monitor I seriously considered was the HP ZR30w - it has a square industrial all business style that I like and I think it could be easily modified - I'd want to shave the HP logo, move the buttons to the back of the monitor, off it and refinish the entire black part of the bezel bezel so it's flat black with no buttons or labeling. The ZR30w is a few years old now and it's way past time for a refresh but nothing else really bests it. Where as the Apple monitor or most other high end IPS monitors have 80% of the RGB gamut, the ZR30w has 111%!!!!! That's over 1 billion colors. On top of that, it was designed in a way that has no scaling or post processing so the total response/lag time for screen refresh is SUPER low for any monitor let alone an IPS - you should check it out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Thanks! I hope you enjoy it!
> Good save!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I'm glad you're enjoying it!
> Oh goodness, where to start! First of all, those speakers! Wow... they sure are very nice. What is the sound quality on those? Super expensive though!
> Your comment on the Apple Cinema Display, wow hahahaha. I checked out a teardown of the Thunderbolt display and I don't think it would be possible to powder coat the casing of that one at least, but if it is anything like the Thunderbolt display, it will be very tough to powder coat. Thanks for the review haha. Not quite sure I want to be smelling the porn though lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which do you prefer? Your iMac display or your Dell?
> Thanks for the comments guys!
> Jeffinslaw


Sound quality is awesome on the speakers. Search for reviews for them, they are among the highest reviewed for any speakers in that price range. On top of that, they are powered so no amp/receiver needed and there's a spare AC plug in the back, a USB port for charging, and an extra audio in jack on the top for other devices. All my music I've heard before sounds as if I'm hearing it for the first time. You can hear instruments you didn't know were there or in video games hear foot steps and other settle noises that would otherwise be poorly represented. If you want to get into audio, the Asus Xonar Essence St or Stx is the best audio card out there for the price (but not mac compatible...booooo)

Don't get the new display, get the previous 30" Cinema Display - it would be easy breezy beautiful to powder coat.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egotrippin*
> 
> Yeah, the glossy screen was really a big question for me because I generally prefer matte finish - but it sure looks flashy and makes the colors "POP". The only other monitor I seriously considered was the HP ZR30w - it has a square industrial all business style that I like and I think it could be easily modified - I'd want to shave the HP logo, move the buttons to the back of the monitor, off it and refinish the entire black part of the bezel bezel so it's flat black with no buttons or labeling. The ZR30w is a few years old now and it's way past time for a refresh but nothing else really bests it. Where as the Apple monitor or most other high end IPS monitors have 80% of the RGB gamut, the ZR30w has 111%!!!!! That's over 1 billion colors. On top of that, it was designed in a way that has no scaling or post processing so the total response/lag time for screen refresh is SUPER low for any monitor let alone an IPS - you should check it out.


I think I have come across that screen searching for monitors in that size. I will look into it more, thanks!








Quote:


> Sound quality is awesome on the speakers. Search for reviews for them, they are among the highest reviewed for any speakers in that price range. On top of that, they are powered so no amp/receiver needed and there's a spare AC plug in the back, a USB port for charging, and an extra audio in jack on the top for other devices. All my music I've heard before sounds as if I'm hearing it for the first time. You can hear instruments you didn't know were there or in video games hear foot steps and other settle noises that would otherwise be poorly represented. If you want to get into audio, the Asus Xonar Essence St or Stx is the best audio card out there for the price (but not mac compatible...booooo)
> Don't get the new display, get the previous 30" Cinema Display - it would be easy breezy beautiful to powder coat.


That I think is the Cinema Display from two generations ago? The one I would get, if I decided to get a Cinema Display, looks exactly like the Thunderbolt display, but it uses mini-display port and a USB cable. So many decisions! And those speakers are just beautiful! I can't get over their look. I will have to check them out. Great to hear they don't need an AMP. Goodness, I wish I could win the lottery!









Jeffinslaw


----------



## egotrippin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I think I have come across that screen searching for monitors in that size. I will look into it more, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That I think is the Cinema Display from two generations ago? The one I would get, if I decided to get a Cinema Display, looks exactly like the Thunderbolt display, but it uses mini-display port and a USB cable. So many decisions! And those speakers are just beautiful! I can't get over their look. I will have to check them out. Great to hear they don't need an AMP. Goodness, I wish I could win the lottery!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Yeah, the mini display port is the one I have - it's identical to the thunderbolt display sans thunderbolt. It has a built in webcam, light sensor, speakers, USB hub and no buttons. (Added value?). There's a free app from some german programmer to control the brightness.

You don't need to win the lottery. All I did was abandon my financial responsibilities, social life, and personal hygiene and the rest fell into place ;-)

Where did you learn how to make things? I had a great idea for modding my previous Lian Li case but with no tools and no experience I took the cowards route and tried to buy something unique rather than create something unique. It's definitely not as rewarding.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egotrippin*
> 
> Yeah, the mini display port is the one I have - it's identical to the thunderbolt display sans thunderbolt. It has a built in webcam, light sensor, speakers, USB hub and no buttons. (Added value?). There's a free app from some german programmer to control the brightness.
> You don't need to win the lottery. All I did was abandon my financial responsibilities, social life, and personal hygiene and the rest fell into place ;-)
> Where did you learn how to make things? I had a great idea for modding my previous Lian Li case but with no tools and no experience I took the cowards route and tried to buy something unique rather than create something unique. It's definitely not as rewarding.


Pshhh, I don't have a social life, hygiene is something I do need to still take care of, and I own my own car and therefore pay insurance and gas for it. I am in my senior year of high school though so I don't have too much financial responsibilities beside my car. At least my job pays well.

I have very little experience with power tools but I just practiced. If you have been subbed for a while, you may have seen my first attempt at cutting the case for the fan holes (nothing lines up). So the next time, I just took my time and made sure I measured a ton and only cut once. I am very nervous about the tubing though. I'm still tossing around the idea of doing 10MM OD acrylic tubing with white dragon tinted blue to match the ASUS P9X79 Pro motherboard. I want to trade my ASRock Extreme7 for the ASUS board. I like the ASRock board but it isn't a board for watercooling. Obviously nothing will beat solid chrome piping but I think the acrylic would look badass as well.

I still got some things to think about lol.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## modnoob

if you want to see expensive

you dont want to see my dads


----------



## egotrippin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modnoob*
> 
> if you want to see expensive
> you dont want to see my dads


yes I do =]


----------



## modnoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egotrippin*
> 
> yes I do =]


2 of these http://www.avantgarde-acoustic.com/trio-product-en.html
3 of these http://www.avantgarde-acoustic.com/solo-product-en.html
2 of these http://www.avantgarde-acoustic.com/basshorn-product-en.html
as for the rest i can think of the rest there is to many of them
 this was it 4 months ago its changed alot


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modnoob*
> 
> 2 of these http://www.avantgarde-acoustic.com/trio-product-en.html
> 3 of these http://www.avantgarde-acoustic.com/solo-product-en.html
> 2 of these http://www.avantgarde-acoustic.com/basshorn-product-en.html
> as for the rest i can think of the rest there is to many of them
> this was it 4 months ago its changed alot










Those are some of my all time favorite speakers! Every time they have had an exhibit at CES' T.H.E. Show I have trouble tearing myself away from the room... of course they are usually just a few rooms away from the Revel room and the Salon 2's actually sound slightly better to me... but the sound+aesthetics of the AA Trios is simply WOW! I'd love to hear them powered by my little flea-watt Triode amp... I bet the combo would be heaven and with that sensitivity... still plenty dynamic.

If it weren't for my absolute love for (and the more wallet-friendliness of) the Maggies I'd definitely have something like your dad's setup (of course I'd need about 30K more in my audio budget too!)







I guess I could look at it as saving 3K on amps though since you can drive them with a sneeze and the Maggies like power, more power and still more power!

OK... back on topic... sorry Jeffinslaw. I can attest to the quality of the Audioengine A5s as well - but if the price bothers you I'd also suggest you check out the Audioengine P4 if you already have an amp/AVR that you're planning on using. They are the same speaker but as a passive version for just a little more than half the price. Also another great little monitor (and if I didn't have a pair of Polk RTiA1's laying around doing nothing, the monitors I'd get on the cheap) is the NHT SuperZero - it's very plain looking but it's also very good... in fact I'm planning on running 7 of these in my theater unless I decide to build my own... unfortunately, I have to part with some of my current selections because my wife thinks having 5 sets of speakers at one time is too many!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Which do you prefer? Your iMac display or your Dell?
> Thanks for the comments guys!
> Jeffinslaw


I prefer my Dell actually for almost everything - but for viewing/editing photos I prefer the iMac's display. The glass is extremely reflective so even with very little light it can be distracting after awhile... but you have very low & diffused lighting... the depth of blacks on it alone makes it the clear winner of the two. The Dell is much better for general everyday use and gaming IMO, but they both have some definite advantages.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modnoob*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 2 of these http://www.avantgarde-acoustic.com/trio-product-en.html
> 3 of these http://www.avantgarde-acoustic.com/solo-product-en.html
> 2 of these http://www.avantgarde-acoustic.com/basshorn-product-en.html
> as for the rest i can think of the rest there is to many of them
> 
> 
> 
> this was it 4 months ago its changed alot


Wow! That's a lot of speakers!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Extra Text
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are some of my all time favorite speakers! Every time they have had an exhibit at CES' T.H.E. Show I have trouble tearing myself away from the room... of course they are usually just a few rooms away from the Revel room and the Salon 2's actually sound slightly better to me... but the sound+aesthetics of the AA Trios is simply WOW! I'd love to hear them powered by my little flea-watt Triode amp... I bet the combo would be heaven and with that sensitivity... still plenty dynamic.
> If it weren't for my absolute love for (and the more wallet-friendliness of) the Maggies I'd definitely have something like your dad's setup (of course I'd need about 30K more in my audio budget too!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I could look at it as saving 3K on amps though since you can drive them with a sneeze and the Maggies like power, more power and still more power!


Quote:


> OK... back on topic... sorry Jeffinslaw. I can attest to the quality of the Audioengine A5s as well - but if the price bothers you I'd also suggest you check out the Audioengine P4 if you already have an amp/AVR that you're planning on using. They are the same speaker but as a passive version for just a little more than half the price. Also another great little monitor (and if I didn't have a pair of Polk RTiA1's laying around doing nothing, the monitors I'd get on the cheap) is the NHT SuperZero - it's very plain looking but it's also very good... in fact I'm planning on running 7 of these in my theater unless I decide to build my own... unfortunately, I have to part with some of my current selections because my wife thinks having 5 sets of speakers at one time is too many!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer my Dell actually for almost everything - but for viewing/editing photos I prefer the iMac's display. The glass is extremely reflective so even with very little light it can be distracting after awhile... but you have very low & diffused lighting... the depth of blacks on it alone makes it the clear winner of the two. The Dell is much better for general everyday use and gaming IMO, but they both have some definite advantages.


Right now, speakers aren't a priority but I will probably be looking for a nice pair down the road!







Oh women... I tell you, whenever I try to talk to my girlfriend about my computer, she just rolls her eyes and says "Okay!" lol. I am still torn on monitors. Getting a monitor might have to wait and have it be for a graduation gift so I can take it with me to college. Grrrr... 6 months wait for a decent monitor...

Jeffinslaw


----------



## BiscuitHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Oh women... I tell you, whenever I try to talk to my girlfriend about my computer, she just rolls her eyes and says "Okay!" lol.


I get that all the time. Finally learned to explain just the absolute bare minimum if I want to try and tell her anything. Love her to death, just have to work on bringing her to the dark side. Lolz


----------



## walldo

HELL YA !!!! b Thars one Bad Ass lookin Motherboard and I love the Ram made for each other... NICE


----------



## modnoob

Your not in colage then how old are you 17 1/2 I'm guessing seeing that I'm 15 and a sophmore


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiscuitHead*
> 
> I get that all the time. Finally learned to explain just the absolute bare minimum if I want to try and tell her anything. Love her to death, just have to work on bringing her to the dark side. Lolz


She get's mad at me when I tell her how much I spent on something and then I just calmly remind her how much her closet full of clothes is worth and she glares at me and stop arguing lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *walldo*
> 
> HELL YA !!!! b Thars one Bad Ass lookin Motherboard and I love the Ram made for each other... NICE


Are you talking about my motherboard? lol, I'm actually trying to trade it for an ASUS or Gigabyte board. But thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modnoob*
> 
> Your not in colage then how old are you 17 1/2 I'm guessing seeing that I'm 15 and a sophmore


Actually I'll be 18 1/2 in about 3 months. My birthday was a week after the cut off for kindergarten so I'm almost the oldest in my graduating class minus the 5th year seniors.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Double post but it's my build log so I think it is fine.

I just wanted to let you guys know that I have my motherboard up *For Trade* in the marketplace. I am looking for either an ASUS X79 board or a Gigabyte X79 board of similar value.

Here is what I am mainly looking for:

*ASUS P9X79 Pro* - Straight Trade

*ASUS P9X79 Deluxe* - Trade w/ cash on my end

*Gigabyte Ga-X79-UP4* - Straight Trade

If any of you guys are interested in trying out ASRock or know of anyone who is interested in trying out ASRock, please, send them to me! ASRock is a very respectable board manufacturer. The ONLY thing "wrong" with my board is that it isn't really meant for water cooling because there isn't really an option for a block.

So please, don't be shy! Send them my way or send me a PM!

Jeffinslaw

*EDIT* Link: http://www.overclock.net/t/1344510/asrock-extreme7-x79-mobo-for-asus-gigabyte-x79-mobo


----------



## Jeffinslaw

I got a special picture for you guys!










It has begun!









And I have quoted the post above, just incase.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Double post but it's my build log so I think it is fine.
> I just wanted to let you guys know that I have my motherboard up *For Trade* in the marketplace. I am looking for either an ASUS X79 board or a Gigabyte X79 board of similar value.
> Here is what I am mainly looking for:
> *ASUS P9X79 Pro* - Straight Trade
> *ASUS P9X79 Deluxe* - Trade w/ cash on my end
> *Gigabyte Ga-X79-UP4* - Straight Trade
> If any of you guys are interested in trying out ASRock or know of anyone who is interested in trying out ASRock, please, send them to me! ASRock is a very respectable board manufacturer. The ONLY thing "wrong" with my board is that it isn't really meant for water cooling because there isn't really an option for a block.
> So please, don't be shy! Send them my way or send me a PM!
> Jeffinslaw
> *EDIT* Link: http://www.overclock.net/t/1344510/asrock-extreme7-x79-mobo-for-asus-gigabyte-x79-mobo


----------



## waslakhani

Yes finally the water cooling hardware has come!!!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Let the games begin!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> Yes finally the water cooling hardware has come!!!


This is only part one of two!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let the games begin!


I'm very excited!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> This is only part one of two!!
> I'm very excited!
> Jeffinslaw


Me too! ;D


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Me too! ;D


Now to just sell this other computer I have laying around so I can get some more money! Gosh, why does watercooling have to be so damn expensive??!!!

Anyways, I have an update for you!

*Update 16 - sLight Panel*

Well, after today, I am about 90% done with the sLight panel. I just need to sand down the etched piece of acrylic (a little to long still), attach the aluminum pieces together and then get the frame powder coated along with some other pieces.

Here are pictures of todays work. I did not take any pictures of the cutting process because it was boring and tedious but I used our table saw with just a regular blade on it. I went slow and took my time and it made great cuts!










Here I was just fitting the two pieces of white acrylic into the case to see if it fit, and it did!










With the channel hanging in there.




























These next pictures are kind of fuzzy but I wet sanded the cut edges of the etched acrylic. The results are A- in person, really hard to capture it on the camera but they are actually pretty decent. I went from 220 to 400 to 600 to 1500. I used water and I took my time. After the wet sanding, I used a bar of the White Rouge polishing compound and that really made it shine. I kept dipping it in water because the thing was as hard as a rock. I couldn't break it either to get a smaller piece.



















Slightly better.










This one actually looks like it went backwards?










I think this is the final picture of the sanding? It looks WAY better in person, it is completely translucent on the cut edges in person.

However, I know what you guys REALLY want to see... you want to see it working! Well, I managed to get some pictures of that too! Oh boy oh boy are they mouth watering!










Lights on.










Lights off.










From the front of the case.



















It's on in this picture but you can't quite tell?


















And that's it! I hope you liked it!

I have two questions for you guys though.

*1.* If I were to become an artisan here on the site and make these, would anyone buy them? They would be made to dimensions you specify but they would only be available in a rectangular shape. There is an acrylic engraver in the next town over that I am going to talk to to see if he can't replicate the pattern for a very cheap price. I would then more than likely spray paint the frame black or whatever color you would want. In the end, the price would be in the $75-100 range per panel. Does that sound good? Yes or no? I could probably knock one of these things out in a weekend easily if I had all the materials available to me.

*2.* I am still on the hunt for someone to trade X79 boards with. Here is the *LINK* to the post I made earlier.

Thanks guys!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## waslakhani

I would buy it for $100+. But I would personally make it on my own just to satisfy myself. Good job by the way!!


----------



## BiscuitHead

Lookin sweet as always


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Panel looks really nice - the light is such a pleasing level... plenty of illumination but not glaring in places like naked LEDs are. I might have to try something crazy along those lines but with fan holes in it for my lower intakes... hmmmm.


----------



## modnoob

I would and you know that but I want to make my own but I can see people wanting something like this but if you could make it cheaper that would be great


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modnoob*
> 
> I would and you know that but I want to make my own but I can see people wanting something like this but if you could make it cheaper that would be great


Yeah, one of the problems with trying something as an artisan is dealing with the amount of labor outlay - if it's something that you can make 50 of for $100/ea and only spend an hour or two total for each... then it's worth it... if it's going to take 3hrs or you can only sell 10 a year regardless of cost... probably not worth it. The biggest issue is the customization side. If you have 5-10 cases on hand and design a panel for each that you can simply make 10 at once in the acrylic and just finish them off (the expensive part after all) when someone purchases one... then you'd be set to at least make a little side money.

As someone who's had a few businesses over the years I can tell you that if you can't sell 'full custom' items at 'full custom' _prices_... then you're going to find out you're working for free sooner or later (and that's if you don't mess up... then you'll find you're actually paying to work!).


----------



## sinnedone

Light panel adds a very nice touch. I like the difused glow of it. Very interesting aspect to it.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> I would buy it for $100+. But I would personally make it on my own just to satisfy myself. Good job by the way!!


No! You're supposed to say that you would buy one, not make one yourself







Thanks though!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiscuitHead*
> 
> Lookin sweet as always


Thanks!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Panel looks really nice - the light is such a pleasing level... plenty of illumination but not glaring in places like naked LEDs are. I might have to try something crazy along those lines but with fan holes in it for my lower intakes... hmmmm.


I would suggest NOT putting fan holes into a light panel like this. It would take away from it a lot and it wouldn't look nearly as good. Interesting idea though!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modnoob*
> 
> I would and you know that but I want to make my own but I can see people wanting something like this but if you could make it cheaper that would be great


I don't think I could make it any cheaper honestly. If you were to do it yourself, it would easily be around the $100+ range. I think mine is around $130 or so because of the super expensive etched piece.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Yeah, one of the problems with trying something as an artisan is dealing with the amount of labor outlay - if it's something that you can make 50 of for $100/ea and only spend an hour or two total for each... then it's worth it... if it's going to take 3hrs or you can only sell 10 a year regardless of cost... probably not worth it. The biggest issue is the customization side. If you have 5-10 cases on hand and design a panel for each that you can simply make 10 at once in the acrylic and just finish them off (the expensive part after all) when someone purchases one... then you'd be set to at least make a little side money.
> As someone who's had a few businesses over the years I can tell you that if you can't sell 'full custom' items at 'full custom' _prices_... then you're going to find out you're working for free sooner or later (and that's if you don't mess up... then you'll find you're actually paying to work!).


Yah, it would be too much start up costs to buy several popular cases to use as guides. It would rely on people taking accurate measurements of their case for me to then make it. I'll still mull it over.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Light panel adds a very nice touch. I like the difused glow of it. Very interesting aspect to it.


I love the look of it. It is a very elegant solution to lighting your case without the blinding from the straight LEDs.

Thanks for all the comments guys!!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's it! I hope you liked it!
> I have two questions for you guys though.
> *1.* If I were to become an artisan here on the site and make these, would anyone buy them? They would be made to dimensions you specify but they would only be available in a rectangular shape. There is an acrylic engraver in the next town over that I am going to talk to to see if he can't replicate the pattern for a very cheap price. I would then more than likely spray paint the frame black or whatever color you would want. In the end, the price would be in the $75-100 range per panel. Does that sound good? Yes or no? I could probably knock one of these things out in a weekend easily if I had all the materials available to me.
> *2.* I am still on the hunt for someone to trade X79 boards with. Here is the *LINK* to the post I made earlier.
> Thanks guys!
> Jeffinslaw


Oh yes.









Might want to make a post in the market place since there's more activity. Also, can't you just engrave the acrylic yourself with a diy cnc?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Oh yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might want to make a post in the market place since there's more activity. Also, can't you just engrave the acrylic yourself with a diy cnc?


Hmmm... that's an idea. I was going to check with this acrylic engraver first to see what he would charge for it. If I can get him down to about the $25 mark for an etched piece of acrylic, then I would think that would be fair.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Xponia

Jeffinslaw,
You don't even need a piece of etched acrylic, check out test number 6 here. http://www.overclock.net/t/1187138/banthracis-led-acrylic-lighting-testing-murdermod-luminous-panel-analysis/0_100 pretty cool what layering acrylic will get you.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xponia*
> 
> Jeffinslaw,
> You don't even need a piece of etched acrylic, check out test number 6 here. http://www.overclock.net/t/1187138/banthracis-led-acrylic-lighting-testing-murdermod-luminous-panel-analysis/0_100 pretty cool what layering acrylic will get you.


I disagree. I think the best way to get the proper light is to use the etched acrylic with the LEDs shinning into it. It just makes it look so much better. Thanks for the link though!









Jeffinslaw


----------



## WebsterXC

Jeff, while I agree with a lot of people that the light panels are too difficult and not very profitable to make, making a guide on how to make the panels will swarm you with rep. Not only that, offering this etched acrylic as well as other tinted acrylics and supplies for making these may me worth looking into. Personally, I'd rather buy supplies from the same guy who made the guide. People KNOW they're getting the right thing. Just my 2 cents


----------



## modnoob

he already did make a guide
but jeffinslaw have you seen this http://www.acrylite-shop.com/US/us/sheet-5n7n4w7zmsi/acrylite-textured-colorless-0a000-z-hk41ez7gq9c~p.html might make it cheaper for you to has produce them and i saw this too
http://www.acrylite-shop.com/US/us/sheet-5n7n4w7zmsi/acrylite-endlighten-colorless-0n001-l-4pa5fu0m3i7~p.html
better idea would to just send some one a kit for the size they need and they make it so you don't have quality control issue and not to mention just give them an EXTREMLY DETAILED GUIDE and they will love it


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> Jeff, while I agree with a lot of people that the light panels are too difficult and not very profitable to make, making a guide on how to make the panels will swarm you with rep. Not only that, offering this etched acrylic as well as other tinted acrylics and supplies for making these may me worth looking into. Personally, I'd rather buy supplies from the same guy who made the guide. People KNOW they're getting the right thing. Just my 2 cents


That is a good idea! I would only be able to supply the etched piece though if I went that route. I still think making them would be an interesting investment...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modnoob*
> 
> he already did make a guide
> but jeffinslaw have you seen this http://www.acrylite-shop.com/US/us/sheet-5n7n4w7zmsi/acrylite-textured-colorless-0a000-z-hk41ez7gq9c~p.html might make it cheaper for you to has produce them and i saw this too
> http://www.acrylite-shop.com/US/us/sheet-5n7n4w7zmsi/acrylite-endlighten-colorless-0n001-l-4pa5fu0m3i7~p.html
> better idea would to just send some one a kit for the size they need and they make it so you don't have quality control issue and not to mention just give them an EXTREMLY DETAILED GUIDE and they will love it


Both of those pieces look very interesting, I might have to check them out when I get just a little bit more money.

Thanks for the suggestions guys!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## stubblepoo

Been watching this for a while since I managed to snag a G5 case too. Just want to say good job so far - both in terms of what you've managed and also updates!
I am still at the dismantling stage and was just wondering if you remembered how you got the shelf that holds the HDD cage and disc drive up, For the life of me I cannot get it off!

Cheers

Spoo.


----------



## waslakhani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubblepoo*
> 
> Been watching this for a while since I managed to snag a G5 case too. Just want to say good job so far - both in terms of what you've managed and also updates!
> I am still at the dismantling stage and was just wondering if you remembered how you got the shelf that holds the HDD cage and disc drive up, For the life of me I cannot get it off!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Spoo.


http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=224295.

It should tell you how to do it.

Good Luck with the case mod


----------



## stubblepoo

haha, sods law, managed it after i posted!
now just some particularly stiff screws and its all apart...


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubblepoo*
> 
> Been watching this for a while since I managed to snag a G5 case too. Just want to say good job so far - both in terms of what you've managed and also updates!
> I am still at the dismantling stage and was just wondering if you remembered how you got the shelf that holds the HDD cage and disc drive up, For the life of me I cannot get it off!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Spoo.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubblepoo*
> 
> haha, sods law, managed it after i posted!
> now just some particularly stiff screws and its all apart...


Glad you were able to get it out! Thanks for the comment!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=224295.
> 
> It should tell you how to do it.
> 
> Good Luck with the case mod


Thanks for helping him out!

Still looking for a different X79 motherboard guys... I'm willing to throw in cash too! I should be getting some more here soon so I can get the CPU block, and all the other little stuff. Pins arrive tomorrow so I will be soldering the power supply soon!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## WebsterXC

Yay Soldering!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay Soldering!


Actually, I think I am just going to trim and crimp. I've been thinking about the whole soldering part and it just worries me a little haha.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## modnoob

Crimp would be better because it leaves little room for error and plus it is more cosistant in lenth


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modnoob*
> 
> Crimp would be better because it leaves little room for error and plus it is more cosistant in lenth


That's what I'm thinking. Less room for error. The cables that I don't need, I'll just snip off close to where they are on the PCB of the power supply.

Jeffinslaw

P.S. 500 posts!!


----------



## waslakhani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> P.S. 500 posts!!


Congrats!!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> Congrats!!


Thanks!

Hey guys, I have a question. see below:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> First of all, I have no idea where on the site this would fall under.
> 
> So what I want to do is power my fan with one of these things *link*
> 
> 
> 
> However, I don't want to run them all at their max speed, I want to be able to control the ones that are hooked up to that PCB from a motherboard header. I do know that that wouldn't be possible because that would blow the motherboard fan header. So, what I want to do is split the molex into GND/12V into a molex connector and GND/Tachometric Signal to a 3 pin fan header and have that plug into my motherboard. That way, I can get the RPM signal and control it but still have constant power from the molex plug.
> 
> Is that possible? I don't really have the space in my case for a fan controller and I think this could be a pretty viable solution. Let me know!
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## modnoob

Corsair link.... could help in this case with there fan commander and you could use it with your mother board and if you wantyou could get some rgb led strips with it and control them and you could make an intresing combo with your slight


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modnoob*
> 
> Corsair link.... could help in this case with there fan commander and you could use it with your mother board and if you wantyou could get some rgb led strips with it and control them and you could make an intresing combo with your slight


Thanks... but I'm asking if my idea specifically will work.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## sinnedone

I dont think that would work being that the voltage is controlled by the 12v on 3pin fan headers and being connected to both the supply and motherboard would always supply a constant 12v regardless. (even if its controlled by the ground the result would be the same)

PWM fans are so easy though. Not an option?

Theres probably a way to do it with a programable solid state chip or possibly something premade but thats something for someone far more experianced then I


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> I dont think that would work being that the voltage is controlled by the 12v on 3pin fan headers and being connected to both the supply and motherboard would always supply a constant 12v regardless. (even if its controlled by the ground the result would be the same)
> 
> PWM fans are so easy though. Not an option?
> 
> Theres probably a way to do it with a programable solid state chip or possibly something premade but thats something for someone far more experianced then I


Nahhh, I already have the fans... grrr... I can easily afford this and have TONS of places to put that PCB but almost nowhere to put a fan controller.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## WebsterXC

No that wouldn't work because molex connectors do not include an RPM line. The PCB you're looking at, although it has 3 pin connectors for the fans, only carries the 12V and GND signals. For that to work, you'll have to use variable voltage control.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> No that wouldn't work because molex connectors do not include an RPM line. The PCB you're looking at, although it has 3 pin connectors for the fans, only carries the 12V and GND signals. For that to work, you'll have to use variable voltage control.


Well that is frustrating... I do have a spot to put like an FC8 but it would take a little modding. I do have some ideas though









Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Okay, so I got the 24 pin cable shortened and the 8 pin power cable shortened as well. I need to buy some 8 pin PCIe male and female connectors and some more 6 pin PCIe male and female connectors to complete the SATA, Molex, and GPU's power cables. The ones attached to the PSU were too short so they need to be lengthened. I will do that with male and female connectors.

[rant] I am a member of tonymacx86 and I am beginning to get very frustrated with the site. For those of you who don't know, it is a site that helps people install OS X on their computers. It is all perfectly legal because you are using the actual software by Apple. However, their mods are the most insane butthurt bunch of lads on the interent. I made a post earlier on the site offering to sell a member an extra front I/O PCB for cheap on eBay and the post was edited. It is against the rules to sell things on the site but what I was doing was just letting a member know he could purchase it off site on eBay. I guess that's a no-no as well.

This isn't to mention that a few months earlier, my first account was banned simply for me saying, "I tried several forms of installation on my laptop, they ranged from the legit software install to different hacked distros, none of them worked." I was banned simply for saying I had tried installing using a distro. It is against the ToS of that site to talk about the installation of OS X distros but I didn't do that. Oh well, I was going to show them pictures of my mod on that site but after their childish ways of dealing with things, I am no longer interested. [/rant]

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Xponia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Okay, so I got the 24 pin cable shortened and the 8 pin power cable shortened as well. I need to buy some 8 pin PCIe male and female connectors and some more 6 pin PCIe male and female connectors to complete the SATA, Molex, and GPU's power cables. The ones attached to the PSU were too short so they need to be lengthened. I will do that with male and female connectors.
> 
> [rant] I am a member of tonymacx86 and I am beginning to get very frustrated with the site. For those of you who don't know, it is a site that helps people install OS X on their computers. It is all perfectly legal because you are using the actual software by Apple. However, their mods are the most insane butthurt bunch of lads on the interent. I made a post earlier on the site offering to sell a member an extra front I/O PCB for cheap on eBay and the post was edited. It is against the rules to sell things on the site but what I was doing was just letting a member know he could purchase it off site on eBay. I guess that's a no-no as well.
> 
> This isn't to mention that a few months earlier, my first account was banned simply for me saying, "I tried several forms of installation on my laptop, they ranged from the legit software install to different hacked distros, none of them worked." I was banned simply for saying I had tried installing using a distro. It is against the ToS of that site to talk about the installation of OS X distros but I didn't do that. Oh well, I was going to show them pictures of my mod on that site but after their childish ways of dealing with things, I am no longer interested. [/rant]
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Whatever man, too bad they don't get to drool over this awesome mod









I have one question however, how did you manage to get an even coat of paint on your back panel? I am doing my own mod and the paint blotched no matter what I did, I even used primer.

Epic mod, it is my inspiration haha


----------



## Jeffinslaw

I had my case powder coated glossy black. I would suggest sanding it with a rough grit sand paper so it gives the paint a better surface to adhere too!









Get a build log going too!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## stubblepoo

Like I said earlier I'm looking into doing similar things with a Powermac G5. In terms of your PSU is there a reason you didn't look at low profile ones such as:
http://athenapower.com/node/180

Or even server PSU's like:
http://athenapower.com/product/power-supply/1u-2u/ap-u1atx30p8
(admittably I am struggling to find a server psu with 2 PCIE 6 6 (6+2) Pins.


----------



## WebsterXC

Butthurt. The fact you used that word just makes my day. What a great piece of vocabulary









Got any in progress pictures of the power supply? I'm interested in seeing your work since I've since given up on my G5 case


----------



## CiBi

sweet


----------



## Xponia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I had my case powder coated glossy black. I would suggest sanding it with a rough grit sand paper so it gives the paint a better surface to adhere too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get a build log going too!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


I would but it's a little late, haha I'm already half way through the build, but I am considering it









Also,

I emailed Jeff the owner of the acrylics store because I'm going to conduct my own experiments and he wanted to know the size of the squares to be etched, did you mention that in the build log? If not, that information would be greatly appreciated. I will post some pics once I get the supplies.









Once again great build!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubblepoo*
> 
> Like I said earlier I'm looking into doing similar things with a Powermac G5. In terms of your PSU is there a reason you didn't look at low profile ones such as:
> http://athenapower.com/node/180
> 
> Or even server PSU's like:
> http://athenapower.com/product/power-supply/1u-2u/ap-u1atx30p8
> (admittably I am struggling to find a server psu with 2 PCIE 6 6 (6+2) Pins.


Woah! That second one looks almost identical to the original Apple PowerMac G5 PSU! Too bad it is only 300 watts.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> Butthurt. The fact you used that word just makes my day. What a great piece of vocabulary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got any in progress pictures of the power supply? I'm interested in seeing your work since I've since given up on my G5 case


Honestly, that is the only way to put it lol. I do have some pictures, I'll upload them tonight when I get home! How come you abandoned your G5 mod????
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CiBi*
> 
> sweet


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xponia*
> 
> I would but it's a little late, haha I'm already half way through the build, but I am considering it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also,
> 
> I emailed Jeff the owner of the acrylics store because I'm going to conduct my own experiments and he wanted to know the size of the squares to be etched, did you mention that in the build log? If not, that information would be greatly appreciated. I will post some pics once I get the supplies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again great build!


Hmm... I don't know the spacing, I just said I wanted the etched piece like in the sLight and he knew what I was talking about, I'll get that figured out for you this evening after school.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## WebsterXC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Honestly, that is the only way to put it lol. I do have some pictures, I'll upload them tonight when I get home! How come you abandoned your G5 mod????
> 
> Jeffinslaw


It was going to involve a lot of modding and planning that I just didn't really want to get into. It was a cool idea, but not necessarily my scene.

It also won't fit my new SSI-MEB form factor motherboard very well


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> It was going to involve a lot of modding and planning that I just didn't really want to get into. It was a cool idea, but not necessarily my scene.
> 
> It also won't fit my new SSI-MEB form factor motherboard very well


What motherboard? I still think you should do it!!

Anyways, here is just a preview! I will throw it into a full update when it is finished


















Tools of the trade!










First ever crimp!










Not bad!










And that is how the CPU power and the 24 pin look at the moment. I need to get some more parts before I can finish the SATA power, molex and GPU power cables!

Hope you guys like it!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## WebsterXC

Wow. That is so clean, I'm very impressed. Which kind of sleeving did you say you were using again?

And I bought a 4P Opteron board. Kinda sorta by accident, but its on its way here regardless. I'll see if I can fit it in there for you before I completely give up on the project Jeff


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> Wow. That is so clean, I'm very impressed. Which kind of sleeving did you say you were using again?
> 
> And I bought a 4P Opteron board. Kinda sorta by accident, but its on its way here regardless. I'll see if I can fit it in there for you before I completely give up on the project Jeff


Well... it will be MDPC when I get some more money lol, but thanks! And I don't have the pictures on my laptop but there was a build a guy did where he fit an SR X in a G5 so I think you can fit your board in there.










Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Okay, well I have decided after a pretty lengthy debate with myself, I am going to desolder the wires from the PSU and resolder wires in black and grey color, much like Alain-s did with his case mod *here*. He used black and red wire (didn't desolder wires from PSU, just re-did existing wires).

So, my original color plan was white and grey MDPC, now it will be black and grey wire with no sleeving. I think it will still look good! Now to just find some grey 18 gauge wire and a solder sucker locally. I will work on soldering this weekend. It should work because I bought a new soldering iron that is supposed to get VERY hot.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## WebsterXC

Make sure to get either .022" solder or the next size up MAX. Any bigger and it starts to get messy.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> Make sure to get either .022" solder or the next size up MAX. Any bigger and it starts to get messy.


Thanks for the info! I'll make sure to get the correct size solder.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Ordered wire tonight from Amazon, couldn't find anything local so I bought NTE Stranded Black 18 gauge and NTE Stranded Grey 18 gauge wire for the power cables and I got some NTE Stranded Black 24 gauge wire for fans!

So it looks like I won't be working on the PSU this weekend, oh well. I should finish the FASFA and the few college applications I have left










Jeffinslaw


----------



## Chicklet

Jeffinslaw, Excellent Build! I really enjoyed reading through your journey. Looks awesome!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chicklet*
> 
> Jeffinslaw, Excellent Build! I really enjoyed reading through your journey. Looks awesome!


Thanks!!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> [rant] I am a member of tonymacx86 and I am beginning to get very frustrated with the site. For those of you who don't know, it is a site that helps people install OS X on their computers. It is all perfectly legal because you are using the actual software by Apple. However, their mods are the most insane butthurt bunch of lads on the interent. I made a post earlier on the site offering to sell a member an extra front I/O PCB for cheap on eBay and the post was edited. It is against the rules to sell things on the site but what I was doing was just letting a member know he could purchase it off site on eBay. I guess that's a no-no as well.
> 
> This isn't to mention that a few months earlier, my first account was banned simply for me saying, "I tried several forms of installation on my laptop, they ranged from the legit software install to different hacked distros, none of them worked." I was banned simply for saying I had tried installing using a distro. It is against the ToS of that site to talk about the installation of OS X distros but I didn't do that. Oh well, I was going to show them pictures of my mod on that site but after their childish ways of dealing with things, I am no longer interested. [/rant]


I've spent some time with those guys (as well as many others from the original OSX86/InsanelyMac crew) and I'll offer you an explanation - mind you not an excuse... just an explanation. I'll throw in a semi-pertinent story along with it: About 3 years ago I sold one of my side projects on ebay... it was a Samsung netbook (S10) which I purchased solely for the purpose of getting it to run Leopard, play with it for a few days, and then pass it along after I had my fun. Needless to say I didn't sell it running OSX - in fact I fully wiped and restored the original windows image to it so it was exactly the same as it came originally. I did however take one picture of it with OSX running on it, and I indicated that I had only used it for about a week as an experiment to see if I could get it running with all hardware recognized in OSX as a challenge. I clearly stated that it would not come with anything other than the Windows copy it was licensed for, and that I would not provide information, drivers, or software to assist the buyer in loading OSX onto the netbook.

In two days my account was flagged for illegal sales activity, the listing was deleted, and no amount of inquiries or support calls would change that! Essentially what the ebay CSR I escalated my case to over the course of 3 days said was "Apple will literally bury us in litigation if we allow listings like yours to exist... sorry but that's not my call - it's the legal department and I shouldn't even have told you this much... just let it go."

So although it might seem harsh and you've definitely been the victim of some over-zealous moderating - although nothing like I saw at the EFI-X boards... but that's another matter - they are walking a very thin (legally speaking) line and when you're pissing in the pool of a company whose size is greater than all but a handful of international economies... you simply can't afford to let anything go that might be used as a way to get a judge to shut your whole site down. That's just the world we live in and the reason that (although I do like many of their products) I have always hated Apple.











PS - the upside to my ebay story is that I actually had someone hit my Buy-It-Now just before the listing was removed and I was able to complete the transaction and send him the netbook. I never had to pay any fees because the listing was completely deleted... not even ebay employees were able to find it... so they couldn't ever bill me.

And since I didn't want to take the time to fax a photocopy of my middle finger to Apple Inc.... I just went ahead and mailed the netbook already configured to dual boot - to a distro release no less.


----------



## ndoggfromhell

I have to agree with the Tonymac crew being a bit absurd. I mentioned that for my P67A system I couldn't get their boot drive image to work. I instead had to use another release (kakewalk) to get OSX installed (from a retail DVD!) and then use multibeast to install my hardware. The post was flagged and removed cause I mentioned the other release. I posted another FAQ mentioning only that I used another boot thumbdrive image, installed and what I chose in multibeast to work the best... sure enough it was flagged and removed. When I asked a Mod why, he said that my remarks were disparaging to their software. that was the last i visited their site. My system is up and working, been stable through all the updates. No need to go back and help someone else with a similar setup... the mods can do it instead.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I've spent some time with those guys (as well as many others from the original OSX86/InsanelyMac crew) and I'll offer you an explanation - mind you not an excuse... just an explanation. I'll throw in a semi-pertinent story along with it: About 3 years ago I sold one of my side projects on ebay... it was a Samsung netbook (S10) which I purchased solely for the purpose of getting it to run Leopard, play with it for a few days, and then pass it along after I had my fun. Needless to say I didn't sell it running OSX - in fact I fully wiped and restored the original windows image to it so it was exactly the same as it came originally. I did however take one picture of it with OSX running on it, and I indicated that I had only used it for about a week as an experiment to see if I could get it running with all hardware recognized in OSX as a challenge. I clearly stated that it would not come with anything other than the Windows copy it was licensed for, and that I would not provide information, drivers, or software to assist the buyer in loading OSX onto the netbook.
> 
> In two days my account was flagged for illegal sales activity, the listing was deleted, and no amount of inquiries or support calls would change that! Essentially what the ebay CSR I escalated my case to over the course of 3 days said was "Apple will literally bury us in litigation if we allow listings like yours to exist... sorry but that's not my call - it's the legal department and I shouldn't even have told you this much... just let it go."
> 
> So although it might seem harsh and you've definitely been the victim of some over-zealous moderating - although nothing like I saw at the EFI-X boards... but that's another matter - they are walking a very thin (legally speaking) line and when you're pissing in the pool of a company whose size is greater than all but a handful of international economies... you simply can't afford to let anything go that might be used as a way to get a judge to shut your whole site down. That's just the world we live in and the reason that (although I do like many of their products) I have always hated Apple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS - the upside to my ebay story is that I actually had someone hit my Buy-It-Now just before the listing was removed and I was able to complete the transaction and send him the netbook. I never had to pay any fees because the listing was completely deleted... not even ebay employees were able to find it... so they couldn't ever bill me.
> 
> And since I didn't want to take the time to fax a photocopy of my middle finger to Apple Inc.... I just went ahead and mailed the netbook already configured to dual boot - to a distro release no less.


Glad to see you come out on top! And wow! Sounds like a great sale!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ndoggfromhell*
> 
> I have to agree with the Tonymac crew being a bit absurd. I mentioned that for my P67A system I couldn't get their boot drive image to work. I instead had to use another release (kakewalk) to get OSX installed (from a retail DVD!) and then use multibeast to install my hardware. The post was flagged and removed cause I mentioned the other release. I posted another FAQ mentioning only that I used another boot thumbdrive image, installed and what I chose in multibeast to work the best... sure enough it was flagged and removed. When I asked a Mod why, he said that my remarks were disparaging to their software. that was the last i visited their site. My system is up and working, been stable through all the updates. No need to go back and help someone else with a similar setup... the mods can do it instead.


Plus the site as become heavily commercialized as in there are links to donations at every page you go to, the whole "Customac" thing is highly commercialized. All the site really is anymore is "Will these parts work together?" "Yes, they are the exact same parts from a Golden Build, they are going to work." For those of you that don't know, Golden Builds on tonymacx86 are mods that are 100% fully functional running OS X so all these people that constantly ask if that hardware will work are a bunch of brain-dead wannabe Apple owners. I still go there for the few decent G5 mods, but that is about it.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jixr

Full support of the build, and hate to be that guy, but just saying, talking about hackintosh's are against the TOS of OCN.

- would hate to see this post get locked for something like that.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Full support of the build, and hate to be that guy, but just saying, talking about hackintosh's are against the TOS of OCN.
> 
> - would hate to see this post get locked for something like that.


Yes, it took a little bit of finding but I found it, thanks for the heads up







however, we aren't talking about the installation or any of the details, just about another site









Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Does anyone know how you remove the Corsair PSU power wires from the PCB? It can be done if you check out this picture:



From a TechPowerUp review of a Corsair PSU.

Here are pictures from my PSU:





I did cut the wires on mine because I wrestled with the wires to try and unplug them but they wouldn't budge. Any ideas?

Jeffinslaw


----------



## YowZ

brute force, they are simple spade connectors, if they're on super tight, place block against the pcb and lever with a screwdriver. they should come off. don't go mad and break them though obviously.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YowZ*
> 
> brute force, they are simple spade connectors, if they're on super tight, place block against the pcb and lever with a screwdriver. they should come off. don't go mad and break them though obviously.


The last part will be tough







thanks!! I will try that!!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Oberon

mac sucks, but this mod.... this mod is pretty darn cool.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oberon*
> 
> mac sucks, but this mod.... this mod is pretty darn cool.


lol thanks! Glad you like my build!









Let me know what you guys think!



Somewhat copied another member's design here but I just loved the look of it so much! Designed using Adobe Illustrator (a program I am learning to use in my graphic design class I'm taking at school).

Also, I mentioned earlier about a mod where I guy crammed a EVGA SR2 into a G5. Well I am back on my desktop, so here are the pictures. If only I had money....







I wish I could find the log









Thanks!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## XPclassified

WOW! that red and black are awesome!


----------



## Roder J

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> The last part will be tough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!! I will try that!!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Theres a pin in the center of the female connector that locks into a hole or divet in the spade, if your worried about messing up the board then cut the heatshrink off the terminal and youll see theres usually a little tab you can pop. but yeah majority of the time I just give a twist with a spade screw driver and pop them.
Absolutely loving this build man ! great job:thumb:


----------



## WebsterXC

Thanks for the pictures Jeff. Unfortunately even if I were to fit my motherboard in the case (bigger than an SR-2), there would be no room for radiators


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPclassified*
> 
> WOW! that red and black are awesome!


I found the log too! It does look awesome!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roder J*
> 
> Theres a pin in the center of the female connector that locks into a hole or divet in the spade, if your worried about messing up the board then cut the heatshrink off the terminal and youll see theres usually a little tab you can pop. but yeah majority of the time I just give a twist with a spade screw driver and pop them.
> Absolutely loving this build man ! great job:thumb:


Thanks, I'll try that. I didn't touch that PSU at all yesterday really. I did fix my old one though! It doesn't shut off anymore. I think the new soldering iron works








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> Thanks for the pictures Jeff. Unfortunately even if I were to fit my motherboard in the case (bigger than an SR-2), there would be no room for radiators


Oh goodness, yah, there would be NO room to water cool. I don't think you could even water cool that SR-2. The PSU is in the G5 housing in the bottom and yah, no room.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Any comments on the fan sticker I made? You can see it a few posts up.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Citra

Personally I would take out the swiftech and overclock.net logo and leave the flame with murdermac at the bottom.


----------



## cdoublejj

those plugs don't unplug form the pcb because they are soldered on, it takes a little memorization and desoldering to get the plug out of the frame. I just restored an old Antec smart Power 450 watt not too long ago.

I have to pick your on you god awful soldering, mainly because i don't want your PSUs to go *POOF*, the two joints you were proud of didn't look solid. I think part of your problem is your iron is not hot enough (at all).

I'm not just gonna add insult to injury, i'm giving you a band aid. I'm gonna show you something that help me solder MUCH Better.

http://inlandcraft.com/uguides/tipcare.htm

I took it a step further I have all but, thrown the sponge away and gotten one of these...



And as mentioned in the link i never EVER dip my tip in flux because it erodes the special coating of the tip. I also never EVER i use a damp/wet sponge because stresses the metal and wears it out sooner. Instead I have have massive 10-20 lb rolls of cheap leaded solder i that i use to CONSTANTLY tin the iron, after a few uses i scrape off the old solder with the above pictured item and re tin and repeat. I have tips that should have stopped working long ago that still work great. they are cheap Chinese tips.

I have master the art of tinning the tip to the point i rarly change tips (size/shape)

The biggest thing for me is i learned how much solder i load on the tip (tinning) dictates how much heat and solder melting (for lack of better words) i'm going to get at the joint, and depending on what i'm soldering like a joint on the pcb or wires i will adjust how much solder i _load_ on to the iron tip.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Personally I would take out the swiftech and overclock.net logo and leave the flame with murdermac at the bottom.


Thanks! I'll try that tomorrow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> those plugs don't unplug form the pcb because they are soldered on, it takes a little memorization and desoldering to get the plug out of the frame. I just restored an old Antec smart Power 450 watt not too long ago.
> 
> I have to pick your on you god awful soldering, mainly because i don't want your PSUs to go *POOF*, the two joints you were proud of didn't look solid. I think part of your problem is your iron is not hot enough (at all).
> 
> I'm not just gonna add insult to injury, i'm giving you a band aid. I'm gonna show you something that help me solder MUCH Better.
> 
> http://inlandcraft.com/uguides/tipcare.htm
> 
> I took it a step further I have all but, thrown the sponge away and gotten one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> And as mentioned in the link i never EVER dip my tip in flux because it erodes the special coating of the tip. I also never EVER i use a damp/wet sponge because stresses the metal and wears it out sooner. Instead I have have massive 10-20 lb rolls of cheap leaded solder i that i use to CONSTANTLY tin the iron, after a few uses i scrape off the old solder with the above pictured item and re tin and repeat. I have tips that should have stopped working long ago that still work great. they are cheap Chinese tips.
> 
> I have master the art of tinning the tip to the point i rarly change tips (size/shape)
> 
> The biggest thing for me is i learned how much solder i load on the tip (tinning) dictates how much heat and solder melting (for lack of better words) i'm going to get at the joint, and depending on what i'm soldering like a joint on the pcb or wires i will adjust how much solder i _load_ on to the iron tip.


Yes, I do know they don't pull out from the PCB, they are attached to a sort of prong thing on the PCB, please refer to the first picture









And thank you for your concerns, please do keep in mind that that soldering job you saw was my first ever attempt at soldering. I am far from perfect and soldering will be a rare thing for me in the future. I do greatly appreciate the advice. I have purchased a new soldering iron that gets VERY hot, I will look into getting one of those cleaning stations as well, might be a good idea considering I have a large amount of soldering to do in the next week. I have however, repaired my Silverstone PSU I believe. It no longer shuts up during use.

Thanks for the comments everyone!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## chasent

I would say remove the overclock.net text and the smaller flame logo as it looks slightly silly having the same logo twice.
Also, I'm not 100% of this, but perhaps move the murdermac text into the middle on top of the flame, make it bigger and add a largish white stroke to separate the text from the flame.

Every time I visit this thread, it gets better and better. Keep up the good work


----------



## Wibble360

Hey man, nice build - keep it up!

Re: the sticker, I would lose the overclock.net and little flame (you already have the big flame so the small one is redundant) and also the Swiftech and Helix - would look really clean with just the MurderMac and big flame.

If they're fan stickers then they will be quite small and probably viewed at a distance so whatever is on them will need to be as bold and simple as possible I think


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I have however, repaired my Silverstone PSU I believe. It no longer shuts up during use.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


I hate it when my power supplies won't shut up during use... It's so annoying.

Lol


----------



## modnoob

God I wish my PSU would shut up so I can get off the computor


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chasent*
> 
> I would say remove the overclock.net text and the smaller flame logo as it looks slightly silly having the same logo twice.
> Also, I'm not 100% of this, but perhaps move the murdermac text into the middle on top of the flame, make it bigger and add a largish white stroke to separate the text from the flame.
> 
> Every time I visit this thread, it gets better and better. Keep up the good work


Thanks!! I have fixed the sticker, check below the replies!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wibble360*
> 
> Hey man, nice build - keep it up!
> 
> Re: the sticker, I would lose the overclock.net and little flame (you already have the big flame so the small one is redundant) and also the Swiftech and Helix - would look really clean with just the MurderMac and big flame.
> 
> If they're fan stickers then they will be quite small and probably viewed at a distance so whatever is on them will need to be as bold and simple as possible I think


Thanks! I have fixed it, check below!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> I hate it when my power supplies won't shut up during use... It's so annoying.
> 
> Lol


Oh yes, the results of a late night post








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modnoob*
> 
> God I wish my PSU would shut up so I can get off the computor


Yes, yes, it is very annoying









Here is the revised sticker design.



Jeffinslaw


----------



## wildbill001

I think that design looks MUCH better.

Bill W


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Here is the revised sticker design.


Defninitely much better... nice and bold.


----------



## clarck

I agree. Cleaner and better. Keep it up.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wildbill001*
> 
> I think that design looks MUCH better.
> 
> Bill W


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Defninitely much better... nice and bold.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clarck*
> 
> I agree. Cleaner and better. Keep it up.


Glad you guys like them! I will keep the stickers this way. I'll see when I can get them printed and cut out.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## photogsteve

Always wanted to do a project like this, but I just don't have the space (or patience) to make a mess of cutting apart a case like this. Definitely subbed to see how this one turns out!


----------



## Citra

Yep, those stickers are the ones.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *photogsteve*
> 
> Always wanted to do a project like this, but I just don't have the space (or patience) to make a mess of cutting apart a case like this. Definitely subbed to see how this one turns out!


Oh come on!







G5 case mods are really fun!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Yep, those stickers are the ones.


Glad you approve!









Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Been a few days since I posted... I got the wire and some stuff to do the stickers. I'll slowly be working on the PSU starting this Monday, I have to do a lot of math homework and study for a test on Monday.

It's still going on though!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

So sick of tonymacx86... I have some extra screws I am willing to send to a guy to use with the G5 standoffs, and for free no less! but yet I given this meesage:
Quote:


> You have been banned for the following reason:
> Blatant disregard of forum policies on Members may not solicit nor provide assistance via private communications.
> 
> Date the ban will be lifted: February 3rd, 2013, 11:00 PM


I simply sent a guy a PM with my email saying to email me for more info on the screws. Geezz these guys have nothing better to do...

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Xponia

I will take the screws if the other guy can't get them lol


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xponia*
> 
> I will take the screws if the other guy can't get them lol


I have 96 of them lol. I had to buy a bag of 100 from McMaster Carr. They are 3.5mm threads.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> So sick of tonymacx86... I have some extra screws I am willing to send to a guy to use with the G5 standoffs, and for free no less! but yet I given this meesage:
> I simply sent a guy a PM with my email saying to email me for more info on the screws. Geezz these guys have nothing better to do...
> 
> Jeffinslaw


I can kinda understand why they did what they did last time, but this is ridiculous. Doesn't sound like I'm missing much by not participating on that forum.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> So sick of tonymacx86... I have some extra screws I am willing to send to a guy to use with the G5 standoffs, and for free no less! but yet I given this meesage:
> I simply sent a guy a PM with my email saying to email me for more info on the screws. Geezz these guys have nothing better to do...
> 
> Jeffinslaw


That's utterly ridiculous!! Although I think it was way over-blown as far as your other 'infraction' was concerned - due to the legal climate of software (especially as it pertains to Apple) I could write that off as just being extra careful in order to avoid getting buried in C&D's or worse an injunction against operation... but this is simply bullying - no other way around it. Undoubtedly the mods have your account flagged for 'super paranoia mode' or there's just too many of them with waaaaay too much time on their hands.

Although I understand from a site-monetization standpoint - disallowing pretty much anything other than clearly illegal communication via PM is just ridiculous. It's not published and therefore represents much more protected private communication - and therefore an easily arguable position from a site-op standpoint.

I'd say just give up and head elsewhere... just do like I do and lurk there only when one of the other similar forums doesn't have what you needed.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> I can kinda understand why they did what they did last time, but this is ridiculous. Doesn't sound like I'm missing much by not participating on that forum.


Both times I have received "infractions" have been total bull. Yah, you aren't missing much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> That's utterly ridiculous!! Although I think it was way over-blown as far as your other 'infraction' was concerned - due to the legal climate of software (especially as it pertains to Apple) I could write that off as just being extra careful in order to avoid getting buried in C&D's or worse an injunction against operation... but this is simply bullying - no other way around it. Undoubtedly the mods have your account flagged for 'super paranoia mode' or there's just too many of them with waaaaay too much time on their hands.
> 
> Although I understand from a site-monetization standpoint - disallowing pretty much anything other than clearly illegal communication via PM is just ridiculous. It's not published and therefore represents much more protected private communication - and therefore an easily arguable position from a site-op standpoint.
> 
> I'd say just give up and head elsewhere... just do like I do and lurk there only when one of the other similar forums doesn't have what you needed.


Yah, time to just lurk. I'm so done with that site.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Johnsen

This is perfection!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnsen*
> 
> This is perfection!


Thanks!

Does anyone know what size Crystal Link I will need for my board? I will be using two cards in PCIe slot 1 and 3 but there is a PCU slot between PCIe slot 2 and 3.

Thanks for your help! I am going to purchase the rest of the gear this week and get this thing finished up! I will be going with silver tubing and black compression fittings. When I do my next water cooled build, I'll do hard piping.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## WebsterXC

Silver tubing? Tygon I hope


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> Silver tubing? Tygon I hope


Bingo! You got it







Looking at making my final purchase tomorrow! Then I can finally finish this beast up and start using it properly! Plus some small powdercoating too.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Purchased CPU block, compression fittings, tubing, Crystal link set, and some fan filters!

It's almost there! I can see the light at the end of the tunnel!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## LUZR4LIFE

What case is this???


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LUZR4LIFE*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: snip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What case is this???


Hi,

Please use the case section to ask (post a new thread) in the future. This is actually a build log named "MurderMac".

Btw, that case is a MurderMod TJ07 so I think you may have confused this log for it.


----------



## LUZR4LIFE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Please use the case section to ask (post a new thread) in the future. This is actually a build log named "MurderMac".
> 
> Btw, that case is a MurderMod TJ07 so I think you may have confused this log for it.


Sorry but I saw this pic along with another one on page 15. Thats the only reason why I posted it here.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LUZR4LIFE*
> 
> Sorry but I saw this pic along with another one on page 15. Thats the only reason why I posted it here.


I see, (apologies), though Jeff does say its a Murderbox (aka MurderMod TJ07)


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LUZR4LIFE*
> 
> 
> 
> What case is this???


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Please use the case section to ask (post a new thread) in the future. This is actually a build log named "MurderMac".
> 
> Btw, that case is a MurderMod TJ07 so I think you may have confused this log for it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LUZR4LIFE*
> 
> Sorry but I saw this pic along with another one on page 15. Thats the only reason why I posted it here.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I see, (apologies), though Jeff does say its a Murderbox (aka MurderMod TJ07)


Yes, as wermad said, that is the famous MurderMod done by Million Dollar PC. Here is the link to that gallery: *link*

I have based my build off of that one but used a PowerMac G5 case, hence the name MurderMac









Jeffinslaw


----------



## panfa

Really nice job! Sick looking case...


----------



## LUZR4LIFE

Thanks


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LUZR4LIFE*
> 
> Thanks


No problem!

The hardest thing you will ever do in life is removing ATX pins from connectors... oh... my... god...

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Majora

Progress is looking very good! Can't wait to see the finished product. I've always wanted to build a Hackintosh in a Mac case... some time I will get around to it.


----------



## DatNetherbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> The hardest thing you will ever do in life is removing ATX pins from connectors... oh... my... god...
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Ahhh... the elusive atx pin removal. I've wasted 2 expensive removal tools doing this, so I ended up cutting all the wires and re-soldering them back together







(don't do that by the way). Great project though, the power coating is sweeeet!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majora*
> 
> Progress is looking very good! Can't wait to see the finished product. I've always wanted to build a Hackintosh in a Mac case... some time I will get around to it.


Thanks! We are getting very close to the finished product!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DatNetherbane*
> 
> Ahhh... the elusive atx pin removal. I've wasted 2 expensive removal tools doing this, so I ended up cutting all the wires and re-soldering them back together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (don't do that by the way). Great project though, the power coating is sweeeet!


I have been using a firm paperclip and a some needle nose pliers. It works well on the single wire but the double wires I can't get out









Ordered backplates from dwood today! They are going to look awesome!!! Watercooling gear will be here tomorrow too!! I promise pics this weekend!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## modnoob

Nice wanna see those back plates in progress


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modnoob*
> 
> Nice wanna see those back plates in progress


I'll make sure to post pictures when dwood sends me some!

P.S. I am posting this from my WATER COOLED test set up! Oh my gosh it is so quiet. The loudest thing is my hard drives!!! Pictures tomorrow!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## BiscuitHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I'll make sure to post pictures when dwood sends me some!
> 
> P.S. I am posting this from my WATER COOLED test set up! Oh my gosh it is so quite. The loudest thing is my hard drives!!! Pictures tomorrow!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


So exciting!!


----------



## modnoob

Sell them and get ssd man I don't have a single HDD in my system


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiscuitHead*
> 
> So exciting!!


Oh it is very exciting!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modnoob*
> 
> Sell them and get ssd man I don't have a single HDD in my system


Hah! That would cost a fortune! I need a lot of space for movies for my Apple TV so having SSDs as storage drives aren't feasible.

I'm currently using just a 360MM radiator for my test set up but so far, these are the temps I have seen.

*Idle CPU:* 26-28*C
*Idle GPU 1:* 30-32*C
*Idle GPU 2:* 32-34*C (GPU 1 is actually the second one but I have the flow reversed so the "second" GPU is first. If it doesn't make sense, I'll show pictures in a bit.

After an hour of mining Bitcoins, here are my GPU temps. I have not done any CPU load stuff yet.

*Load GPU 1:* 42*C (down from 80*C on air w/ fans at 75%)
*Load GPU 2:* 46*C (It's a little higher because I figure the heat the first GPU is dumping into the loop is A LOT.)

Just some small numbers with my set up. When everything goes in the case, I will also have the 240MM radiator in there too.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## morencyam

Very nice GPU temps. That's about what I get on my sli gtx470's under load with a 480 and 240 rad


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

If you want to consider another option for the media storage... a cheap home server is a lifesaver. I realize you have different space constraints since you're younger - but you can set up a very cheap NAS or buy one ready to go without much effort. I personally love my Amahi (it's built on Fedora r14 and it's been running for 2 years without a hiccup). Pretty much nothing is required as far as hardware - whatever cheap sata card you want - doesn't need (or want actually) RAID - and just throw all your drives at it. It doesn't require anything in the way of hardware - I'm running mine on an 1156 ITX board with an i3, but only because I had one lying around - it will run perfect on an Atom board or an E350 - so you're only using 30-40W plus whatever your drives consume.









It uses Greyhole which is actually much better than RAID (for home use at least - less so for enterprise) for a number of reasons - rather than write a book I'll just point to the linky here.

Anyway that has a couple of advantages - primarily that it can be shoved in a closet or somewhere away from your desk. And secondarily you now have access to those media files on other machines, tablets, phones, or whatever else is on your wifi/LAN (media players, game consoles). Although at the moment I have a 600GB velociraptor for my games, etc... that will be gone soon and replaced with a couple of 256GB Samsung 840's.

Just some food for thought.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Very nice GPU temps. That's about what I get on my sli gtx470's under load with a 480 and 240 rad


Yah, I'm pleased with them right now. I can't wait to see what they are when I add the 240MM radiator into the loop.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> If you want to consider another option for the media storage... a cheap home server is a lifesaver. I realize you have different space constraints since you're younger - but you can set up a very cheap NAS or buy one ready to go without much effort. I personally love my Amahi (it's built on Fedora r14 and it's been running for 2 years without a hiccup). Pretty much nothing is required as far as hardware - whatever cheap sata card you want - doesn't need (or want actually) RAID - and just throw all your drives at it. It doesn't require anything in the way of hardware - I'm running mine on an 1156 ITX board with an i3, but only because I had one lying around - it will run perfect on an Atom board or an E350 - so you're only using 30-40W plus whatever your drives consume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It uses Greyhole which is actually much better than RAID (for home use at least - less so for enterprise) for a number of reasons - rather than write a book I'll just point to the linky here.
> 
> Anyway that has a couple of advantages - primarily that it can be shoved in a closet or somewhere away from your desk. And secondarily you now have access to those media files on other machines, tablets, phones, or whatever else is on your wifi/LAN (media players, game consoles). Although at the moment I have a 600GB velociraptor for my games, etc... that will be gone soon and replaced with a couple of 256GB Samsung 840's.
> 
> Just some food for thought.


Wow! Thanks for the post. I have thought about a media server but with me leaving for college in 6 months, it doesn't really fit into the plans at this moment. Thanks though for the post! +rep!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Okay, I promised you guys pictures and it is time to deliver! Please excuse the quality, they are cell phone pictures and they are inside. Not much light up here in Western Washington during winter....

*Update 17 - My First Venture into Water Cooling*

So as you guys know, I received the final pieces for my cooling loop yesterday. I still need to buy two more fittings and some other misc stuff but for the moment I have everything I needed to get a small test loop set up. I'll show you some pictures of one of my GPU water blocks install, the proposed tubing run for the case, and my test set up. On to the pictures. There will be a lot...










Here is one of my cards, a Sapphire 7970, my GPU block, the Koolance VID-AR797, and my TIM, Noctua NT-H1.










Mmmmm look at that block...










Reference cooler, it has been nice seeing you and using you, even though you were loud at times, you will be missed, somewhat.










Back of card...










Cooler off! Look at that sexy naked PCB.... mmm yummy.










Underside of cooler.










Shiny! Old TIM cleaned off.










Thermal pads applied.










Block fitted.

That concludes the pictures of fitting the GPU blocks. I put the other block on yesterday but didn't take pictures because the process was identical.










Contents of my package!










What could be in this plain old box... it couldn't be...










Oh look at that... oh my I'm blushing. I got this CPU block because 1. It's awesome, and 2. It matches the Koolance GPU block pretty well oh and did I mention it's AwEsOmE??










Fan filters, lots of Swiftech compression fittings, a crystal link set and a pair of Bitspower SLI fittings. I bought the wrong Crystal link set too... it was too big so instead of returning it, I just filed it down to the size I needed.










Both cards on the board.










Different angle. And kind of blurry...










That mammoth CPU ready for some new TIM. I didn't take a picture of the TIM but I used a pea sized amount since it was a large CPU. For my GPU's, I spread it out and then added a tiny little dot extra.










Block fitted. Man I just keep drooling looking at that thing.










My first tubing run!! I'm so proud.










Oh god... the picture quality is horrible... I am so sorry for that.










This is how the loop will go together: Res > Pump > 240MM Rad > CPU > GPU1 > GPU2 > 360MM Rad > Res.










With light panel turned on.














































Those are some closeups of the board and stuff.

I decided to leak test on my desk to make sure everything was sound before I put it in the case.










Mmmm ghetto test bench.



















What you don't see here is the massive amount of water coming from my pump because I didn't put the O-Ring back right when I opened it up after Christmas. So I had to drain the loop and reseat the O-Ring, now the pump is all dry.

I leak tested for about an hour before turning it on. Yah yah yah, I know, not long enough but I was excited and my pump was the only thing that was leaking. Everything else was completely dry. Here are some pictures of it on and mining Bitcoins today. The 60MM fan is to keep that damn chipset cool. I frickin hate that stupid X-Fan and I would pay good money for a block for this board....














































There we go! Those are the pictures I promised! After 8 hours of mining today, my GPU temps have stayed at 42*C and 46*C. This is with 100% fans and pump all on a 360MM radiator.

Thanks for looking guys!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## wermad

yummy


----------



## BiscuitHead

That CPU block is gorgeous


----------



## wermad

How you liking those Swiftech fans?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> yummy


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> How you liking those Swiftech fans?


Very yummy! The fans are okay... they are a touch noisy at 100% but they undervolt well and are basically silent at 50-75%. I would get Corsair fans over them though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiscuitHead*
> 
> That CPU block is gorgeous


The CPU block is easily my favorite item.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Contents of my package!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


lol Really?

Had to.









Looking good man. What else is coming down the pike?


----------



## modnoob

Mmm what kind of tubing is that it looks like a cheap chrome...... I love it its got a great look to it


----------



## morencyam

Just saw this on reddit, thought you'd enjoy it
http://imgur.com/a/0jEIe


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modnoob*
> 
> Mmm what kind of tubing is that it looks like a cheap chrome...... I love it its got a great look to it


At a guess it's either THIS... or it's the tygon anti-microbial silver... not sure which but I'd guess the Koolance.

In either case... it does look great and it will be a good contrast to the black.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Just saw this on reddit, thought you'd enjoy it
> http://imgur.com/a/0jEIe


That's a very nice mod... but I think the MurderMac will be better looking in every way... although with a Monsta... I think his cooling performance will be superior.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> lol Really?
> 
> Had to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good man. What else is coming down the pike?


Now I just need to get this darn PSU mod finished and then that is basically it! The computer will be done!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modnoob*
> 
> Mmm what kind of tubing is that it looks like a cheap chrome...... I love it its got a great look to it


It is Tygon Silver Anti-Microbial tubing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Just saw this on reddit, thought you'd enjoy it
> http://imgur.com/a/0jEIe


That is awesome!!! Saving those pictures now....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> At a guess it's either THIS... or it's the tygon anti-microbial silver... not sure which but I'd guess the Koolance.
> 
> In either case... it does look great and it will be a good contrast to the black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a very nice mod... but I think the MurderMac will be better looking in every way... although with a Monsta... I think his cooling performance will be superior.


The second one







And I sure hope so! I will have 560MM of cooling space! Granted he does have a 360MM Monsta but still haha.

Thanks for the comments guys!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## sinnedone

Jeffinslaw

The tubing going into the cpu block from the rad, is that the final position?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Jeffinslaw
> 
> The tubing going into the cpu block from the rad, is that the final position?


Yes it is, does it not look right or something?

Jeffinslaw


----------



## barkinos98

its kinda sideways when you look at the writings, but it might look correct in the case. i believe thats what he said, because i thought of the same thing


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> its kinda sideways when you look at the writings, but it might look correct in the case. i believe thats what he said, because i thought of the same thing


Ignore the writing on the tubing! Haha that's just the manufacture writing on it, I'll remove it when I put the computer together.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## barkinos98

:facepalm: looooolz i was thinking of the block as soon as i saw "cpu block". i've gotta read the posts above :/


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> :facepalm: looooolz i was thinking of the block as soon as i saw "cpu block". i've gotta read the posts above :/


lol well the CPU block is staying that way. I have it set up this way so the inlet is on the bottom and the outlet is on the top. I'm sure the CPU block will be fine this way









Jeffinslaw


----------



## Hartk1213

nice man, subbed


----------



## modnoob

I think I found a waterblock for your motherboard they are showing in progress ones on the bbbb


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modnoob*
> 
> I think I found a waterblock for your motherboard they are showing in progress ones on the bbbb


That's for the extreme 11 afaik.


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Yes it is, does it not look right or something?
> 
> Jeffinslaw


It looks good nice and tidy







just an idea.

Maybe have it run straight down and have it run parallel to the other tubing on the etched acrylic? It would probably require more work though to make it happen.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modnoob*
> 
> I think I found a waterblock for your motherboard they are showing in progress ones on the bbbb


That's for the ASRock Extreme11







I'm going to buy a Koolance Chipset block this spring once I get more money.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> That's for the extreme 11 afaik.


Correct!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> It looks good nice and tidy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just an idea.
> 
> Maybe have it run straight down and have it run parallel to the other tubing on the etched acrylic? It would probably require more work though to make it happen.


I can try that! I might switch where each tube goes into the radiator, I think that would make it look tidier too, no crossing tubes. Thanks for the suggestion!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## modnoob

Sorry I was in aware of the difference of the mother board is hard to see the bbbbs motherboard with all the fittings and water blocks and ram and CPU and graphics card..... great now I feel poor for listing that


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modnoob*
> 
> Sorry I was in aware of the difference of the mother board is hard to see the bbbbs motherboard with all the fittings and water blocks and ram and CPU and graphics card..... great now I feel poor for listing that


LOL Chris's build is definitely not one to look at if you don't want to feel poor... or if you are feeling inadequate as far as painting skills are concerned either.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modnoob*
> 
> Sorry I was in aware of the difference of the mother board is hard to see the bbbbs motherboard with all the fittings and water blocks and ram and CPU and graphics card..... great now I feel poor for listing that


No worries, I think the Koolance chipset block should work well. The flow with this pump is superb so adding the chipset block won't hurt flow too much I think.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> LOL Chris's build is definitely not one to look at if you don't want to feel poor... or if you are feeling inadequate as far as painting skills are concerned either.


Yah haha, his build is something else! Really enjoying it. It makes me think about a build I would do if I had just tons of money haha.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> No worries, I think the Koolance chipset block should work well. The flow with this pump is superb so adding the chipset block won't hurt flow too much I think.
> Yah haha, his build is something else! Really enjoying it. It makes me think about a build I would do if I had just tons of money haha.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Yeah, the only drawback I can see... and I can actually easily see it - is that with all that hardware... it's likely that something will always be needing attention and the build will be almost never in a usable state! I mean maybe he'll have much better luck than I have (I certainly hope so for his sake) but considering:
Quote:


> - 50+ fans
> - 7 radiators
> - 4 pumps
> - 100+ Bitspower white fitting pieces
> - 16 Vertex 4 SSD's
> - 3960x
> - quad SLI with 2x GTX 690's
> - 64GB of memory
> - Areca raid card
> - 2x Aquaero 5's
> - 2x PSU's
> - Asrock Extreme11
> - water blocks on everything


I'm thinking that either a fitting, fan, pump or SSD will be failing at a rate of about 1 per 3mo. minimum. Granted he plans on running it 24/7 which is a good thing considering most hardware fails during power cycles as opposed to during operation... but still. I've got less than 15% of his hardware and I've managed to have my system down for some reason or another almost half the time since I finished and ran some benches on it. And I plan on taking it all down again once I get my pedestal and/or extended top...


----------



## barkinos98

jeff, you might want to check MIPS again. they had (and still do i believe) have the only P9X79 blocks, even EK doesnt make them afaik. they might have it for the asrock.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Yeah, the only drawback I can see... and I can actually easily see it - is that with all that hardware... it's likely that something will always be needing attention and the build will be almost never in a usable state! I mean maybe he'll have much better luck than I have (I certainly hope so for his sake) but considering:
> I'm thinking that either a fitting, fan, pump or SSD will be failing at a rate of about 1 per 3mo. minimum. Granted he plans on running it 24/7 which is a good thing considering most hardware fails during power cycles as opposed to during operation... but still. I've got less than 15% of his hardware and I've managed to have my system down for some reason or another almost half the time since I finished and ran some benches on it. And I plan on taking it all down again once I get my pedestal and/or extended top...


I do love his build though. But you are very true, there's always going to be something that is failing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> jeff, you might want to check MIPS again. they had (and still do i believe) have the only P9X79 blocks, even EK doesnt make them afaik. they might have it for the asrock.


I've already emailed MIPs. At first they said if they could get 10 or so people who were interested, they would make a block. I emailed them a bit ago and no answer







Nobody is going to make a block for this board because it's in that awkward spot between enthusiast and normal consumer. I'm more than likely just going to go with the Koolance chipset block. There is a ton of room between the cards for a block and tubing from the cards.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## VinDoe

So sick. Awesome job.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VinDoe*
> 
> So sick. Awesome job.


Thanks!

Well I am currently working on the PSU. I have got the cables for the GPU's made and I am trying to desolder the old wires from the PCB... and the solder won't melt at all. I have a 45 watt soldering iron that gets up to 960*F so I know that shouldn't be a problem... I'm headed out a good hardware store to see if they have any suggestions. I do know I need some sort of solder wick or solder sucker but the solder won't even melt. And yes, I have let the gun sit for 15-20 minutes. That should be plenty long enough for it to heat up.

Ughhh... I hate soldering...

Jeffinslaw


----------



## sinnedone

What size shape is the tip?

Lay the flat side on the solder not the very tip. Just a suggestion if your not already doing it.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> What size shape is the tip?
> 
> Lay the flat side on the solder not the very tip. Just a suggestion if your not already doing it.


Thanks for the suggestion but that's what I'm doing haha. It melts a little bit at a time so I bought a solder sucker so when I melt a little bit, I'll suck it up. It'll be slow progress but I should be able to get it done.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## sinnedone

100 watt time.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> 100 watt time.


I've been working on it more. I need to clean the tip better. I got 12 wires removed so far lol about 50+ more to go! And I don't have the money to get a 100 watt soldering iron hahaha.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## sinnedone

I usually use an old razor blade to scrape the gunk off followed by a quick flick to sling it off the tip then retin.. 100 watts come in handy for automobiles. They usually have globs of solder in engine bay harnesses etc.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> I usually use an old razor blade to scrape the gunk off followed by a quick flick to sling it off the tip then retin.. 100 watts come in handy for automobiles. They usually have globs of solder in engine bay harnesses etc.


I'm seeing if someone has a 100 watt soldering iron I could borrow. My battle with removing the solder from this PSU continues.... I have removed all of the 3.3V and 5V wires from the board, now to remove all of the millions of 12V and GND wires









Jeffinslaw


----------



## modnoob

Why not offer kits and such as a extra small small medium large and extra large
Then the user can cut it them selfs and for a premium they get to have it pre assembled
This is for the slight and if you could make a dimmer than that will be great


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modnoob*
> 
> Why not offer kits and such as a extra small small medium large and extra large
> Then the user can cut it them selfs and for a premium they get to have it pre assembled
> This is for the slight and if you could make a dimmer than that will be great


Simply because it is not profitable. Offering kits and stuff is basically the same as just making it for yourself. I wouldn't make any money because I would have to price it the same as someone who would just buy the supplies.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Just a little update on where I am with this build. I received the two fittings I needed that will hopefully allow me to complete the mock up in my case. I also just finished up JBWelding the sLight frame pieces together, I will let that dry for about 48 hours before I mess with it. I'm going to rattle can that black instead of having it powder coated.

I purchased some black and charcoal grey paracord to sleeve my wires in, can't afford MDPC







I need to get this build done ASAP because the deadline for my senior project (this computer) is rapidly approaching.

Still no solution for the solder on the PSU, my high school has some soldering irons I might try.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## WebsterXC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> the deadline for my senior project (this computer) is rapidly approaching.


My senior project got canceled for my class (of 2013) only









How are you applying the computer to your senior project? Out of curiosity


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> My senior project got canceled for my class (of 2013) only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you applying the computer to your senior project? Out of curiosity


Lucky! For our senior project, it could be anything as long you learned something new. All of my knowledge of computers I have learned in the past 9 months. We had to have three learning goals too. Mine were:

1. Learn what standard computer parts are.
2. Modify a non-standard computer case to fit standard computer parts.
3. Build a computer for the modified case.

Project was approved back in September and I just need a minimum of 30 hours of work. I have 50+ hours of work into the computer and it's still not done yet.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## waslakhani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> My senior project got canceled for my class (of 2013) only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you applying the computer to your senior project? Out of curiosity


I did a Powermac G5 mod for my first semester project for engineering. The senior project has to deal with metal work and some other excuse i came with. LOL.

This semester my class of 6 seniors including myself are making a robot.

To be exact we are using this http://inmoov.blogspot.com/ to help us.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> I did a Powermac G5 mod for my first semester project for engineering. The senior project has to deal with metal work and some other excuse i came with. LOL.
> 
> This semester my class of 6 seniors including myself are making a robot.
> 
> To be exact we are using this http://inmoov.blogspot.com/ to help us.


That's so cool!!!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## waslakhani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> That's so cool!!!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Will post some pictures tomorrow if I can.


----------



## Convex

I love this build! Sitting in math class and drawing mocups for my own haha. But who makes those fans you painted? And were they easy to pop off to paint?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> Will post some pictures tomorrow if I can.


Please do!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Convex*
> 
> I love this build! Sitting in math class and drawing mocups for my own haha. But who makes those fans you painted? And were they easy to pop off to paint?


I painted two types of fans, the 180MM by Silverstone and the two 80MM by Evercool. They are loud at 100% but boy do they move a TON of air. Here is the *link* to them on FrozenCPU. They were a little difficult to get off but they eventually came loose.

I got my paracord today! So I will start sleeving my fans and I will make the front panel connector and sleeve that too.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## 161029

Can't get over how awesome the MIPS Iceforce block looks.

Don't bash me people, but I sort of like the look EK has applied to the new CSQ blocks.









Anyways, can't wait for more stuff.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Can't get over how awesome the MIPS Iceforce block looks.
> 
> Don't bash me people, but I sort of like the look EK has applied to the new CSQ blocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, can't wait for more stuff.


I looooovvvvveeee my MIPs block, it's beautiful. The CSQ stuff looks great when it is with other CSQ stuff. When it's by itself, it looks pretty bad. I'd totally do a build using the CPU block and a Lightning block as well.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## waslakhani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Please do!


The shoulder



the right hand



Will upload the right forearm tomorrow. I should problem start my own thread lol


----------



## WebsterXC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Don't bash me people, but I sort of like the look EK has applied to the new CSQ blocks.


*







Don't bash me people, but I sort of like the look EK has applied to the new CSQ blocks.







*


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

I actually like the new style that EK has replaced the CSQ blocks with as well.


OH WAIT... you said "applied to the new CSQ blocks" not "replaced with"...


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Thanks! I'll try that tomorrow.
> Yes, I do know they don't pull out from the PCB, they are attached to a sort of prong thing on the PCB, please refer to the first picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thank you for your concerns, please do keep in mind that that soldering job you saw was my first ever attempt at soldering. I am far from perfect and soldering will be a rare thing for me in the future. I do greatly appreciate the advice. I have purchased a new soldering iron that gets VERY hot, I will look into getting one of those cleaning stations as well, might be a good idea considering I have a large amount of soldering to do in the next week. I have however, repaired my Silverstone PSU I believe. It no longer shuts up during use.
> 
> Thanks for the comments everyone!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


be careful you wouldn't want to do something you may enjoy.







eehh a lot of people dislike it for some reason i'm not half bad and do like it. I had some fun restoring a 10 year old Antec smart power PSU. it's kind of like an old faithful now. the old capacitors dried up and rattled around inside their casing. Now i'm just going way OT.

EDIT: the wire scrubby thing and and my constantly tinning the tip makes things easier for me. also when i'm having hard time melting solder, i leave the iron on the joint and add crappy leaded solder to the joint, this in turn melts the solder on the joint, the solders combine and voila easy to remove, then when i redo it (if it's important or high temp) i user higher silver content solder.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> The shoulder
> 
> 
> 
> the right hand
> 
> 
> 
> Will upload the right forearm tomorrow. I should problem start my own thread lol


Now that is awesome!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bash me people, but I sort of like the look EK has applied to the new CSQ blocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now now haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I actually like the new style that EK has replaced the CSQ blocks with as well.
> 
> 
> OH WAIT... you said "applied to the new CSQ blocks" not "replaced with"...


The new blocks are drop dead gorgeous. I love the minimalist look to them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> be careful you wouldn't want to do something you may enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eehh a lot of people dislike it for some reason i'm not half bad and do like it. I had some fun restoring a 10 year old Antec smart power PSU. it's kind of like an old faithful now. the old capacitors dried up and rattled around inside their casing. Now i'm just going way OT.


That's pretty sweet! I did fix the Silverstone PSU by the way, it no longer shuts off. I fixed the joints on the plug and that seemed to do the trick.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I actually like the new style that EK has replaced the CSQ blocks with as well.
> 
> 
> OH WAIT... you said "applied to the new CSQ blocks" not "replaced with"...


Simply beautiful.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Simply beautiful.


Oh yes it is! Love those blocks.

Okay guys... I need some help... I have been working on my GPU overclock for about 2 hours or so. I've gotten my Unigine Valley benchmark score up about 1500pts, however, I have hit a wall. Here are my current scores: (sorry, didn't screen shot)

*FPS:* 99.1
*Score:* 4145
*Min FPS:* 37.7
*Max FPS:* 173.4

My 7970's are currently at 1300/1700 @ 1.25V. The problem I am having is my score only increased 4 points from 1220/1600 @ 1.20V. I had been doing about 3000~ before I started. I'll try going higher with the clocks, see how high I can get it at the current voltage. I don't want to increase the voltage anymore...

Jeffinslaw


----------



## sinnedone

Did you try simply bumping up core without mem?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Yah, I tried that. I think I messed up my cards though somehow







I can't get them to finish the test at 1300/1700 @ 1.25 again. It artifacts a lot and then crashes...

Jeffinslaw


----------



## sinnedone

Follow the "how to properly un install amd driver's" thread. The one that tells you how to check the registry and everything and reinstall drivers.

I had an issue like that before where my crossfire setup dropped to single card scores and this fixed it for me.

Oh make sure cards are setback to stock, and delete all over clocking software and reboot before you un install drivers.

Other than that I don't have any ideas. You could try the official 7970 thread to see if they have any other tips


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Follow the "how to properly un install amd driver's" thread. The one that tells you how to check the registry and everything and reinstall drivers.
> 
> I had an issue like that before where my crossfire setup dropped to single card scores and this fixed it for me.
> 
> Oh make sure cards are setback to stock, and delete all over clocking software and reboot before you un install drivers.
> 
> Other than that I don't have any ideas. You could try the official 7970 thread to see if they have any other tips


I'll go ahead and try doing that. I think I might roll back to the previous driver release because this one makes my cards artifact while Bitcoin mining. I didn't touch the clocks at all when I updated to the new drivers. I'll go ahead and do that now.

Jeffinslaw

*EDIT* Installed 12.11 drivers and I'm still getting artifacts while mining







I'm really hoping my cards aren't dying... I bought them used and I don't have the money to get them fixed...

Can't get them to complete a round of Valley either... at 1300/1650 @ 1.25V it artifacts and crashes...

*EDIT 2* Okay... I am very puzzled now... I just did Unigine Valley again at 1250/1600 @ 1.25V and I blew my previous scores out of the water by almost 500pts!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I'll go ahead and try doing that. I think I might roll back to the previous driver release because this one makes my cards artifact while Bitcoin mining. I didn't touch the clocks at all when I updated to the new drivers. I'll go ahead and do that now.
> 
> Jeffinslaw
> 
> *EDIT* Installed 12.11 drivers and I'm still getting artifacts while mining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really hoping my cards aren't dying... I bought them used and I don't have the money to get them fixed...
> 
> Can't get them to complete a round of Valley either... at 1300/1650 @ 1.25V it artifacts and crashes...
> 
> *EDIT 2* Okay... I am very puzzled now... I just did Unigine Valley again at 1250/1600 @ 1.25V and I blew my previous scores out of the water by almost 500pts!


Couple of possibilities. Have you done anything with the CPU in the interim... maybe you were bottlenecking them earlier with some stray thread/process running in the background? Otherwise it could just be that the cards have 'settled' a little more - mine were "squirrelly" when I first started benching them... I just wrote it off as the TIM curing on the core... but who knows if that's accurate.

I'm totally jelly about those clocks though... product of getting very early referrence boards







I can't go any higher than 1100/1400 on mine without getting the same issues you have at 1300/1650. So even if you can't go farther... you've still got a monster on your hands.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Couple of possibilities. Have you done anything with the CPU in the interim... maybe you were bottlenecking them earlier with some stray thread/process running in the background? Otherwise it could just be that the cards have 'settled' a little more - mine were "squirrelly" when I first started benching them... I just wrote it off as the TIM curing on the core... but who knows if that's accurate.
> 
> I'm totally jelly about those clocks though... product of getting very early referrence boards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't go any higher than 1100/1400 on mine without getting the same issues you have at 1300/1650. So even if you can't go farther... you've still got a monster on your hands.


I did up the CPU to 4.2 but I don't see how that would impact the cards that much? I plugged the molex connector into the board too so the cards have some extra juice but that didn't seem to help.

As far as processes going on in the background, I went through and killed any that I thought were unnecessary.

And that score was for 1440 x 900, my monitor isn't 1080P so they didn't accept my score







I was physicked at that score, it would have put me 4th on the site for two cards. Oh well, I'll work on it later!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

I have a lot of pictures to show you guys! There was a break in the weather so at the end of this update, I'll show you the outside photo-shoot pictures!

*Update 18 - Backplates/sLight Frame/Fans*

So this update features two things, last week I JBWelded the sLight frame together. Since it was such a small task, I didn't write an update for it. I also received some paracord last week so I did some work on the fans. No completed pictures of the fans yet because I need to get the proper stuff for stickers.

Anyways, lets get started!

So I tried to only put some JBWeld on the contacts points but I got worried and added a small amount on the inside. **Pro Tip** Wrap some paper towel around your clamps so the JBWeld doesn't dry to the clamps.










Here is what it looked like when I removed the clamps and paper towel, it needs sanding.










Here's the other side after I have sanded, even though there is still some JBWeld there, I can't feel it when I run my fingers over it.










Corner sanded.










Back to the other side.



















All sanded.










It is VERY stout now!

Here are the pictures of the fans.










Start with normal fan.










Enlarge the channel.










Cut the end off.










Slide some paracord down it, strip and crimp some new pins.










New connector.



















Tah-dah! 95% complete fan, still needs some stickers.

Now time for the back plates. I had DWood whip these up for me, and man they are beautiful! The font is the same that will be used on my fan stickers.










Some may think it is a little cluttered but I disagree, I think it is perfect.










Attached to the card. There is a small issue with that last screw hole, it doesn't align to the PCB so the screw didn't thread into the block very well, instead of forcing a 0.03 cent screw into a $100 block and potentially breaking the block, I decided not to mess with that one. My plan was to get them powdercoated in matte black to match the other parts I had powder coated but now I'm not sure because they kind of match the silver on the heatsinks. I am considering a custom board block but that won't happen for awhile. Thoughts?

Time for lots of pictures!!!!!






























































































































































































No sag!!!!!
































































Hope you guys enjoy!!!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Crooksy

incredible. Love the back plates!


----------



## WebsterXC

Wow Jeff that looks beautiful!


----------



## Citra

The white backplate contrasts nicely!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> incredible. Love the back plates!


Me too!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> Wow Jeff that looks beautiful!


My mouth waters too! haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> The white backplate contrasts nicely!


They are actually bare aluminum that has been sandblasted, so I could take them tomorrow and get powdercoated!

Jeffinslaw

First post updated!


----------



## Citra

You should.


----------



## modnoob

love this and you now made me want to drop my build and work on my powermac


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> You should.


I need some money first lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modnoob*
> 
> love this and you now made me want to drop my build and work on my powermac


Get to it!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## modnoob

Yea about that I have the same problem as you NoMoNey


----------



## modnoob

Yea about that I have the same problem as you NoMoNey


----------



## KillThePancake

I say keep the backplates that color. Or maybe make them more of a silver like the tubing. Great mod







I absolutely love that CPU block


----------



## rgwoehr

Wow, that looks great! I like the look of the bare aluminum backplates.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> They are actually bare aluminum that has been sandblasted, so I could take them tomorrow and get powdercoated!


Considering how much polished alu and/or chrome bits there are in the build already (koolance blocks, heatpipe on the MB, etc) I'd say it would look even better if you just polished it to a mirror-shine - that way it will pick up any lighting in the case, but the open areas (text) will always look black and give a high contrast.

It looks beautiful just the way it is however, and would look good with a powder coat too... but since the block side is all polished (OK half of it) then I think matching that with the backplates would be cool.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modnoob*
> 
> Yea about that I have the same problem as you NoMoNey


I really want to do a Mac Pro mod but that will probably have to wait until this summer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> I say keep the backplates that color. Or maybe make them more of a silver like the tubing. Great mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love that CPU block


Thanks! The only other CPU block I would take over this would be the older EK CPU block like in the MurderMod... that thing is beautiful!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Considering how much polished alu and/or chrome bits there are in the build already (koolance blocks, heatpipe on the MB, etc) I'd say it would look even better if you just polished it to a mirror-shine - that way it will pick up any lighting in the case, but the open areas (text) will always look black and give a high contrast.
> 
> It looks beautiful just the way it is however, and would look good with a powder coat too... but since the block side is all polished (OK half of it) then I think matching that with the backplates would be cool.


This!!! Oh I love this idea!!! It would look like the heatkiller backplates but custom! I love this idea!!!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## modnoob

As for the build I can't stop looking at the waterblock and I feel lath polished would look better than powdercoated and also you window might be really small for this and I understand that you have a spare could j buy it from you also nice work would have loved to see mdpc but meh you don't see much sleeving any way


----------



## sinnedone

Looking good man, been waiting for an update.


----------



## ndoggfromhell

You've convinced me to do my G5 case black. That looks awesome. The craftsmanship shows through.


----------



## morencyam

This is looking absolutely beautiful! And I completely agree that you should polish the DWood backplates to a mirror finish.
I may have missed it further back in the thread, but what kind of internal lighting are you going to use?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modnoob*
> 
> As for the build I can't stop looking at the waterblock and I feel lath polished would look better than powdercoated and also you window might be really small for this and I understand that you have a spare could j buy it from you also nice work would have loved to see mdpc but meh you don't see much sleeving any way


If you are talking about the panel to the other G5 case? No, I'm not going to sell it. I still want to do a case mod for that case and I have some really good ideas.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Looking good man, been waiting for an update.


Yah, it's been tough trying to do stuff lately because of school and just being lazy lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ndoggfromhell*
> 
> You've convinced me to do my G5 case black. That looks awesome. The craftsmanship shows through.


Awesome! And thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> This is looking absolutely beautiful! And I completely agree that you should polish the DWood backplates to a mirror finish.
> I may have missed it further back in the thread, but what kind of internal lighting are you going to use?


I am using an sLight that I have made for my case!

Thanks for the comments guys!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## sayaman22

Always liked mac cases, but was never into their hardware. Way awesome! Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sayaman22*
> 
> Always liked mac cases, but was never into their hardware. Way awesome! Can't wait to see the finished product.


I'm in the same boat as you. My housemate has a Mac Pro and when he showed me how it all comes apart my jaw hit the floor. Plus, just the case is super sexy. When I was building my very first rig I wanted a Lian Li V1000 because of how much it look like a Mac case
Now I might just start looking for an old G5 case cheap on ebay or something next time I do a build


----------



## waslakhani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you. My housemate has a Mac Pro and when he showed me how it all comes apart my jaw hit the floor. Plus, just the case is super sexy. When I was building my very first rig I wanted a Lian Li V1000 because of how much it look like a Mac case
> Now I might just start looking for an old G5 case cheap on ebay or something next time I do a build


I have a modded g5 that I don't use anymore! Just pm if you interested or want pictures.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sayaman22*
> 
> Always liked mac cases, but was never into their hardware. Way awesome! Can't wait to see the finished product.


Thanks! It's closer and closer!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you. My housemate has a Mac Pro and when he showed me how it all comes apart my jaw hit the floor. Plus, just the case is super sexy. When I was building my very first rig I wanted a Lian Li V1000 because of how much it look like a Mac case
> Now I might just start looking for an old G5 case cheap on ebay or something next time I do a build


I really want to do a Mac Pro mod without any cutting. It would be tough but it can be done right.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> I have a modded g5 that I don't use anymore! Just pm if you interested or want pictures.


I PM'd you just because









Jeffinslaw


----------



## I AM STEPH3N

This thread makes me want to get my 30" Apple cinema HD display powder coated then mod myself a G5







Sucks being poor though 
Very nice mod though much more patience than i'll ever have!


----------



## BBEG

That's a ton of space up front, but it looks like you've already decided on top and rear radiator mounts. Whatcha puttin' up front? Also, unless you've decided on some windowed panel love, I vote modding the original case panel to cover up the Apple logo and replace with the OCN logo if possible. That'd be nahce.

Heh, forgot to include the reason I was originally gonna post: dat black Mac.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I AM STEPH3N*
> 
> This thread makes me want to get my 30" Apple cinema HD display powder coated then mod myself a G5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sucks being poor though
> Very nice mod though much more patience than i'll ever have!


I don't think it is possible to get the Cinema Display powder coated, I looked at the teardown of it, and there is a lot of stuff that is attached to the case when you take it apart.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> That's a ton of space up front, but it looks like you've already decided on top and rear radiator mounts. Whatcha puttin' up front? Also, unless you've decided on some windowed panel love, I vote modding the original case panel to cover up the Apple logo and replace with the OCN logo if possible. That'd be nahce.
> 
> Heh, forgot to include the reason I was originally gonna post: dat black Mac.


Actually, the 240MM radiator is going up front, the HDDs will be mounted from between the 240MM radiator and the motherboard from the top 360MM radiator. I have to draw up a mount for it and cut it out but that shouldn't be too hard.

I started polishing the back plates today. Holy crap it is a lot of work, plus I bought the wrong type of compound.... I bought red like all of the videos said to buy but it wasn't doing crap so I need to get brown and use a tight weave polishing disc and then use blue with loose weave polishing disc (bought today). So I'll go back to the store tomorrow and get the right stuff and really put some elbow grease into it.

I was able to get it to a dull shine today with a lot of work using Mother's Aluminum polish but that took a lot of work.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## I AM STEPH3N

I found this picture, I'm not an expert on this subject and i know powder coating is relatively thick but in this picture it seems fairly plain inside.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






What do you think? You know more than me









Keep up the great work, and the elbow grease will pay of i'm sure.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I AM STEPH3N*
> 
> I found this picture, I'm not an expert on this subject and i know powder coating is relatively thick but in this picture it seems fairly plain inside.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? You know more than me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep up the great work, and the elbow grease will pay of i'm sure.


Ohhhhhh okay, you have that version of the cinema display! We have those kind at my community college. That one looks like it might be possible... it'd be pretty bad ass!









Jeffinslaw


----------



## I AM STEPH3N

Yeah can't knock it, found it down the local tip just sat there all lonely. Shoved it in the car quickly and drove away. Couldn't just stand there and watch such a nice bit of alu go to waste!
turns out i rigged a external power supply in and who knew, IT WORKED (happiest person alive) 2560x1600 res monitor for free! Well £13 for a power supply
I think this monitor would be a better match for the G5, Its got curves just like it and the same sort of style!

Gunna go talk to the local metal finishers see what they think!

Cheers for the reply, Can't wait for this build to be finished!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I AM STEPH3N*
> 
> Yeah can't knock it, found it down the local tip just sat there all lonely. Shoved it in the car quickly and drove away. Couldn't just stand there and watch such a nice bit of alu go to waste!
> turns out i rigged a external power supply in and who knew, IT WORKED (happiest person alive) 2560x1600 res monitor for free! Well £13 for a power supply
> I think this monitor would be a better match for the G5, Its got curves just like it and the same sort of style!
> 
> Gunna go talk to the local metal finishers see what they think!
> 
> Cheers for the reply, Can't wait for this build to be finished!


I can't wait for it to be finished either!

I give up on the backplates... I spent three hours today and I can not get them polished what so ever... I have no idea what it is, the guys at the speciality hardware stores have no idea why it isn't working. I give up, I'm going to get them chrome plated.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## bpmcleod

Hey jeff I know I'm probably jaking your thread to ask this question but its about your previous post on you core clocks on your cards. When I'm overclocking my 670, adjusting the volts actually reduces the clocks I'm able to attain. Any idea why this would happen? For instance at stock volts I can reach around 1100 clock but then when adjusting the voltage up to even 1.1, it will drop my clock don to around 1050-1060. Any idea on this? Ive been doing a lot of looking into it and cant seem to find anything about it.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yofghi*
> 
> Hey jeff I know I'm probably jaking your thread to ask this question but its about your previous post on you core clocks on your cards. When I'm overclocking my 670, adjusting the volts actually reduces the clocks I'm able to attain. Any idea why this would happen? For instance at stock volts I can reach around 1100 clock but then when adjusting the voltage up to even 1.1, it will drop my clock don to around 1050-1060. Any idea on this? Ive been doing a lot of looking into it and cant seem to find anything about it.


Honestly, I have no idea. I'm not the person to be asking hahaha. I'm confused about overclocking as well because I went from being able to have 1300/1700 @ 1.25V to not being able to get past 1250/1600 @ 1.3V. Sorry I'm not much help, maybe post a thread in the NVIDIA forum?

Jeffinslaw


----------



## SpeedDemon14

You could consider removing the rear I/O panels for the 7970's and painting them black too. Love how its going btw!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedDemon14*
> 
> You could consider removing the rear I/O panels for the 7970's and painting them black too. Love how its going btw!


Don't worry, they will be!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I can't wait for it to be finished either!
> 
> I give up on the backplates... I spent three hours today and I can not get them polished what so ever... I have no idea what it is, the guys at the speciality hardware stores have no idea why it isn't working. I give up, I'm going to get them chrome plated.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


That sucks that's it's been such a challenge to polish but I can totally understand how that goes. Probably needed to do some wet sanding first to get them smooth enough for the polishing compounds to work, but that can be really hard with something the size of those plates - it's pretty easy when lapping something as small as a block - but with something nearly the width of a sheet of sandpaper... not so easy.

In any case - the chrome plating will achieve the same thing and probably look better - sucks though that the 'cheap' (labor notwithstanding) method couldn't achieve the desired results.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> That sucks that's it's been such a challenge to polish but I can totally understand how that goes. Probably needed to do some wet sanding first to get them smooth enough for the polishing compounds to work, but that can be really hard with something the size of those plates - it's pretty easy when lapping something as small as a block - but with something nearly the width of a sheet of sandpaper... not so easy.
> 
> In any case - the chrome plating will achieve the same thing and probably look better - sucks though that the 'cheap' (labor notwithstanding) method couldn't achieve the desired results.


Here is the process I did:

1. Sand with palm sander using 220 grit.
2. Sand with palm sander using 330 grit.
3. Wet sand using 400 grit.
4. Wet sand using 600 grit.
5. Wet sand using 800 grit.
6. Wet sand using 1000 grit.
7. Wet sand using 1500 grit.

At this point, I tried using the red rouge polishing compund and it did absolutely nothing. I then used some aluminum polish and was able to get it to a dull luster but it didn't look good at all.... pretty depressing because I spent like 4 hours on one backplate just to have horrible results. It would help if I had a grinder though but I don't have the money to buy that. Oh well, getting it chromed, if I could frickin find someone to do it, would be much cheaper and easier.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Wow... I'm definitely confused. I would think you'd have a mirror after that cycle for 4 hours. Although at a guess that polishing compound is equivalent to 3000 grit or so - perhaps it simply is a matter of time getting the surface further down... but man, even if you only 'pay' yourself minimum wage - you'll definitely save some money with the chrome job.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... I'm definitely confused. I would think you'd have a mirror after that cycle for 4 hours. Although at a guess that polishing compound is equivalent to 3000 grit or so - perhaps it simply is a matter of time getting the surface further down... but man, even if you only 'pay' yourself minimum wage - you'll definitely save some money with the chrome job.


Yah! I should be getting paid for February soon so I will get them chromed.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## wildbill001

Check to see if nickle-plating is that much different than chrome. Personally I think the nickle looks better on parts like that but to each his own.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wildbill001*
> 
> Check to see if nickle-plating is that much different than chrome. Personally I think the nickle looks better on parts like that but to each his own.


It's a little different. For example, my Koolance GPU blocks, the base side is nickel plated and the top parts are chromed. I think the backplates should be chromed because they'll be a little shinier than nickel plating. If I get the custom board block made, I will have the copper nickel plated.

Jeffinslaw

*EDIT* I painted the frame for my sLight yesterday and did some touch up painting this evening. I'll give it a light sanding tomorrow and then a final coat of paint and I should have it read for test fitting Monday night for some pictures, if I can locate a camera that performs well in low light.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Wellllll... I won't be completing the sLight this weekend... two things happened, when I was removing the acrylic from the frame, one of the pieces broke off. I thought this stuff was super strong, guess not. So that is currently being re-glued so I have to wait another 48 hours. I guess that is kind of good because it decided to rain as soon as I was going to put the final coat on.

Oh well, I'll find something else to do.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

So I have been calling around today to get some quotes for chrome plating these backplates (curse you DiGiCiDAL for suggesting that amazing idea!!!1!!11!!!) and I have gotten two quotes so far from different platers.

One was a big name company that you send stuff too, they wanted $130-175 A PIECE to chrome, no way. The other was a small company up in Surrey, BC, about 30 mins away from where I live in the US and they estimated about $80-120 a piece. Much better but I called a few other places and the people that give quotes weren't available to talk or they weren't open. One of the places I called is about a 30 min drive south from where I live and the other one is in the Seattle area so I would have to mail it there. Can't believe that nobody does platting in Bellingham, WA...

Might see what places offer service in Mexico and get it done for 1/4th the price lol.

Jeffinslaw

*EDIT* One of the places called back and they said about $40 to $50 total!!!!


----------



## waslakhani

Find some of their previous works. I would totally avoid them if they were not good.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> Find some of their previous works. I would totally avoid them if they were not good.


They were recommended quite a bit on the car forum I found. The guy that owns it left his old company in Oak Harbor and started a new plating company in Mt. Vernon, a lot of people recommended him because of his quality of service and his friendliness. So I'll head down there as soon as I get paid for February.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## waslakhani

Do ittttttttt. Can't wait til I see the final product.
P.s. still haven't sold the G5.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Wait... so now it's my fault?









Yeah some places are ridiculous for plating - mostly because chrome has "fallen out of vogue" on most of the more recent cars - so shops are much more specialty-oriented than they used to me... doing parts for hot rods and restorations mostly. In general I think if they have enough clientele to be prohibitive in their pricing they are - but if you can find a small shop that's more 'craftsman' than 'corporate' - you should get better work at better prices... you just might have to wait 4 weeks for them to get done.









Those prices are ridiculous (well not the $40-50 bid... that's actually really great). I'd almost guess the big place quoted you the $130-175ea simply because they didn't want the business but didn't feel like telling you that. Seriously, if that were 'reasonable' a set of chrome wheels should cost $3K regardless of size... and they're a dime a dozen it seems.

Glad you found a better source - I'd definitely trust recommendations over company size any day (provided there are more than one and they don't come from the shop's own website) .


----------



## mironccr345

oh man, awesome work! Loving the build and the back plates......really clean work.


----------



## kmac20

I admit I looked in here because I am named similarly.

Good job! Looks professional as heck.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> Do ittttttttt. Can't wait til I see the final product.
> P.s. still haven't sold the G5.


Oh I will! I'll head down there tomorrow to drop them off and if it takes two weeks or so to get done, then I'll have money by then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Wait... so now it's my fault?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah some places are ridiculous for plating - mostly because chrome has "fallen out of vogue" on most of the more recent cars - so shops are much more specialty-oriented than they used to me... doing parts for hot rods and restorations mostly. In general I think if they have enough clientele to be prohibitive in their pricing they are - but if you can find a small shop that's more 'craftsman' than 'corporate' - you should get better work at better prices... you just might have to wait 4 weeks for them to get done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those prices are ridiculous (well not the $40-50 bid... that's actually really great). I'd almost guess the big place quoted you the $130-175ea simply because they didn't want the business but didn't feel like telling you that. Seriously, if that were 'reasonable' a set of chrome wheels should cost $3K regardless of size... and they're a dime a dozen it seems.
> 
> Glad you found a better source - I'd definitely trust recommendations over company size any day (provided there are more than one and they don't come from the shop's own website) .


It is for sure your fault







they are going to look amazing when they are done though! And that's what I was thinking about the one quote... it was just so astronomically high for such small parts. Absolutely ridiculous. Even if it is $40-50 a piece, not total, at the one place, that's still the cheapest I've heard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> oh man, awesome work! Loving the build and the back plates......really clean work.


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> I admit I looked in here because I am named similarly.
> 
> Good job! Looks professional as heck.


Thank you!

Thanks for the comments guys, if it doesn't rain tomorrow, I'll give the sLight frame its final coat of paint and then have it finished by the end of the weekend!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## kmaamka

I feel like you mentioned it somewhere, but I can't find it









How much did it cost you to sandblast/powdercoat? I made a few calls and I'm getting quoted a little high I think ($200+)

By the way, your build looks pretty awesome, looking forward to seeing it completed!


----------



## sinnedone

Get er done man! lol

I agree about the smaller shops being more reasonable as far as prices. Bigger companies just dont make enough money on the small parts being they have a igh overhead.

Same goes for machining parts. You can hae some fancy milling machine charge you 3-500 bucks for making small alum brackets etc or ou can go to your local machinist and get the exact same job for half the price.

Not only that, but your helping the little guy.







The more choices the better.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmaamka*
> 
> I feel like you mentioned it somewhere, but I can't find it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much did it cost you to sandblast/powdercoat? I made a few calls and I'm getting quoted a little high I think ($200+)
> 
> By the way, your build looks pretty awesome, looking forward to seeing it completed!


For all of the powder coating you've seen me have done, it costed me $100. I need some more stuff done so I'd say maybe another $50 for what I have left so $150 total.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Get er done man! lol
> 
> I agree about the smaller shops being more reasonable as far as prices. Bigger companies just dont make enough money on the small parts being they have a igh overhead.
> 
> Same goes for machining parts. You can hae some fancy milling machine charge you 3-500 bucks for making small alum brackets etc or ou can go to your local machinist and get the exact same job for half the price.
> 
> Not only that, but your helping the little guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The more choices the better.


Yah, I'm going to go drop the backplates off tomorrow. I gladly support the little guy when it is more convient. Usually they have better quality too, like I had my stuff powder coated locally and it was just beautiful quality.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## goldry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egotrippin*
> 
> It's a murdermod build that I've installed Mountain Lion on.... before I went this route I thought about doing what you're doing but I didn't think I'd have the skill. I've seen G5 cases for sale for $50 at the local computer street sale. Here's what I'm working with:


Looks nice. Where did you buy parts for your TJ07 (midplate for example)?


----------



## goldry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I have a lot of pictures to show you guys! There was a break in the weather so at the end of this update, I'll show you the outside photo-shoot pictures!
> 
> *Update 18 - Backplates/sLight Frame/Fans*
> 
> So this update features two things, last week I JBWelded the sLight frame together. Since it was such a small task, I didn't write an update for it. I also received some paracord last week so I did some work on the fans. No completed pictures of the fans yet because I need to get the proper stuff for stickers.
> 
> Anyways, lets get started!
> 
> So I tried to only put some JBWeld on the contacts points but I got worried and added a small amount on the inside. **Pro Tip** Wrap some paper towel around your clamps so the JBWeld doesn't dry to the clamps.
> 
> Here is what it looked like when I removed the clamps and paper towel, it needs sanding.
> 
> Here's the other side after I have sanded, even though there is still some JBWeld there, I can't feel it when I run my fingers over it.
> 
> Corner sanded.
> 
> Back to the other side.
> 
> All sanded.
> 
> It is VERY stout now!
> 
> Here are the pictures of the fans.
> 
> Start with normal fan.
> 
> Enlarge the channel.
> 
> Cut the end off.
> 
> Slide some paracord down it, strip and crimp some new pins.
> 
> New connector.
> 
> Tah-dah! 95% complete fan, still needs some stickers.
> 
> Now time for the back plates. I had DWood whip these up for me, and man they are beautiful! The font is the same that will be used on my fan stickers.
> 
> Some may think it is a little cluttered but I disagree, I think it is perfect.
> 
> Attached to the card. There is a small issue with that last screw hole, it doesn't align to the PCB so the screw didn't thread into the block very well, instead of forcing a 0.03 cent screw into a $100 block and potentially breaking the block, I decided not to mess with that one. My plan was to get them powdercoated in matte black to match the other parts I had powder coated but now I'm not sure because they kind of match the silver on the heatsinks. I am considering a custom board block but that won't happen for awhile. Thoughts?
> 
> Time for lots of pictures!!!!!
> 
> No sag!!!!!
> 
> Hope you guys enjoy!!!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Yes, we enjoy.









Moderator Editi: Please do not quote that many photos!!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldry*
> 
> Looks nice. Where did you buy parts for your TJ07 (midplate for example)?


He bought the first version of the MurderBox so those parts came with the case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldry*
> 
> Yes, we enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moderator Editi: Please do not quote that many photos!!


I'm glad you enjoyed it! Like the mod said, don't quote all the pictures again, use the spoiler tag









Jeffinslaw


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I'm not sure I've ever seen a post with that many photos quoted lol. It murdered my ability to load this page at work (on my lunch break







)!


----------



## sinnedone

They chromed yet?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> I'm not sure I've ever seen a post with that many photos quoted lol. It murdered my ability to load this page at work (on my lunch break
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )!


Thanks for following along!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> They chromed yet?


No haha, I didn't get to drop them off today, had a lot of work I needed to do since it's finals week next week. I'll drop them off next week on Thursday after my math final. The plating place have weird hours too, like they are only open Wednesday and Thursday from 12-4PM and Friday from 12-5PM.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

CHROME! CHROME! CHROME!















































































CHROME?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> CHROME! CHROME! CHROME!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHROME?


Thursday! I'll drop it off Thursday! Money is pretty tight and I'm sure I have the only job in the world where the person on payroll is half brain dead









Jeffinslaw


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Thursday! I'll drop it off Thursday! Money is pretty tight and I'm sure I have the only job in the world where the person on payroll is half brain dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Yeah usually they're at least 3/4 brain dead or worse.


----------



## WebsterXC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Thursday! I'll drop it off Thursday! Money is pretty tight and I'm sure I have the only job in the world where the person on payroll is half brain dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Man you don't even know...


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> CHROME! CHROME! CHROME!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHROME?


lol








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Thursday! I'll drop it off Thursday! Money is pretty tight and I'm sure I have the only job in the world where the person on payroll is half brain dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Sometimes people make you wonder, are they pretending or could they really be that...err... em... clueless?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Yeah usually they're at least 3/4 brain dead or worse.


Yah, I'm sure I'm dealing with the "or worse" here haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> Man you don't even know...


I have $50 in my checking account and $0 in my savings. My car is running on empty and with a car that has a 16 gallon tank and being in the state of Washington where gas prices are outrageous for no reason, it costs me over $60 to fill my tank.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes people make you wonder, are they pretending or could they really be that...err... em... clueless?


I work as a soccer referee and we have a site that keeps track of all the games and stuff and there is an "Accounting" section on the site. My games have been "Billed" which means they have written the check, but they haven't mailed it yet. It has been like this since the first of March... 19 days later, I still haven't gotten a check.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## WebsterXC

Just letting you know Jeff, you've inspired me to keep my PowerMac G5 case instead of selling it. Thanks to all the hard work you've done, making it look good won't be overly difficult. Thanks


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> Just letting you know Jeff, you've inspired me to keep my PowerMac G5 case instead of selling it. Thanks to all the hard work you've done, making it look good won't be overly difficult. Thanks


Yay!!!!







Better make a build log!

I don't have the money right now to get the backplates chromed







I'm at the mercy of whenever they decide to pay me. Good thing is though that it has been confirmed that all the referees in the county will be paid for March within the first seven days of April, and that my friends will be a fat check









Jeffinslaw


----------



## WebsterXC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Yay!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better make a build log!


Don't worry, I see an old dual Xeon LGA771 and nVidia Quadro's in my future







I'll need a build log for it!


----------



## BiscuitHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> Don't worry, I see an old dual Xeon LGA771 and nVidia Quadro's in my future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll need a build log for it!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Okay... so I haven't made any progress because of lack of money. I finally received notice that I have been paid so I should get my check Tuesday. Pay my car insurance, and then what's left can go towards the back plates! In the mean time, have some pictures! I broke the sLight frame again so it looks like I'm going to have to have it welded...

I'm also working on a video using an amazing program called Cinema 4D. It is awesome!!!! Probably my favorite 3D design program I've used. Super easy to get started using and learning. I haven't been able to use it lately because I've been busy with school but since it is Spring break and I'm not going anywhere, my computer will spend most of its time rendering. This video should be done in about 50 hours, no joke either. It is 5:08 (five minutes eight seconds) long or about 8,850 frames. It better be worth it!



























































































Enjoy!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## chip94

This looks so beautiful! Good job man!


----------



## vernaltiger

Great idea. I might do this my self.


----------



## cdoublejj

I have the same or similar CFX cable. I put in a vice in the garage and _ever so lightly_ snugged it in and layed down a coat or two of flat black, since it was in the vice i only cover the back and the very edge. The vice covered the connectors. I know have black CFX cable that in no way stands out.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chip94*
> 
> This looks so beautiful! Good job man!


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vernaltiger*
> 
> Great idea. I might do this my self.


If you do, post a build log please!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> I have the same or similar CFX cable. I put in a vice in the garage and _ever so lightly_ snugged it in and layed down a coat or two of flat black, since it was in the vice i only cover the back and the very edge. The vice covered the connectors. I know have black CFX cable that in no way stands out.


I was going to sleeve mine but this idea sounds MUCH easier!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## deafboy

Looking good...


----------



## cdoublejj

when i say snug it in the vice i mean just the connectors, so i get side of the "ribbon".


----------



## sinnedone

Looking good.

A small piece of vynil in whatever color you want could be an option as well for the bridge. I painted mine flat black and went with vynil on top.


----------



## BiscuitHead

I can't wait to see before and after pictures on this. That will be impressive.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Looking good...


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> when i say snug it in the vice i mean just the connectors, so i get side of the "ribbon".


I understood what you did








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Looking good.
> 
> A small piece of vynil in whatever color you want could be an option as well for the bridge. I painted mine flat black and went with vynil on top.


That's a good method too! Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiscuitHead*
> 
> I can't wait to see before and after pictures on this. That will be impressive.


I hope it will be impressive! A lot of blood, sweat, tears, and money have gone into this thing!

So I was in the process of rendering a rather large video last night... when I work up, I found that my computer had restarted. Thank you Windows for installing updates and restarting without my permission... I thought I had it checked so that no updates were installed without my permission... so, I wasted 8 hours of rendering because I didn't know my computer had restarted.









Jeffinslaw


----------



## sinnedone

Don't you hate that. First thing that comes to mind is was my overclock stable, then when you oot it it tells you very nicely your computer was restarted to install updates.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Don't you hate that. First thing that comes to mind is was my overclock stable, then when you oot it it tells you very nicely your computer was restarted to install updates.


Yes! I couldn't tell anything was different because I turned my monitor off and my pump was at 100%, the way I left it last night, and my fans were the same as I put them last night. Turn the monitor on and I'm greeted with the login screen... a few swear words later and after I'm logged in, the little popup in the right hand corner. "Your computer was restarted so Windows could finish installing updates."

Grrr... I had about 250 frames rendered so not that much but still haha.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## jktmas

sometimes i do my 3d animation homework at home and it makes me so mad that autodesk cant use my GTX 570, only my i5 3570k







!! so now im looking at another $100 to get a low end workstation card if i want to render any faster than i am.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga69*
> 
> sometimes i do my 3d animation homework at home and it makes me so mad that autodesk cant use my GTX 570, only my i5 3570k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !! so now im looking at another $100 to get a low end workstation card if i want to render any faster than i am.


I wish I could use my 7970's to help render videos but Cinema 4D only uses OpenCL for displaying stuff within the program, not for actual rendering. I would LOVE to have an EVGA SR X with two 6 core Xeons. Damn that thing would just fly...

Jeffinslaw


----------



## WebsterXC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga69*
> 
> sometimes i do my 3d animation homework at home and it makes me so mad that autodesk cant use my GTX 570, only my i5 3570k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !! so now im looking at another $100 to get a low end workstation card if i want to render any faster than i am.


I just picked up a Quadro FX3700 on eBay for $40. You should try your luck there.


----------



## smartguy044

just wanted to say you have doen a great job on this and i hope mine turns out half as good


----------



## smartguy044

mind linking the back panel you used?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> I just picked up a Quadro FX3700 on eBay for $40. You should try your luck there.


I'd love a work station card... or a render farm








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartguy044*
> 
> just wanted to say you have doen a great job on this and i hope mine turns out half as good


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartguy044*
> 
> mind linking the back panel you used?


Thanks! And here it is: *link* Make sure to check "dual 80MM fan holes" or it won't fit!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## smartguy044

thanks a lot man and keep up the good work. ill def be keeping an eye on this


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartguy044*
> 
> thanks a lot man and keep up the good work. ill def be keeping an eye on this


Sounds good!

Computer updated again last night.... not happy...

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Convex

Just change update settings to never install updates lol


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Convex*
> 
> Just change update settings to never install updates lol


I thought I had done that when I first installed Windows so I went back and checked and I guess I hadn't







so I changed it to let me decide.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## jktmas

ooh, to buy or not to buy. quadro fx 4400 $28
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dell-NVIDIA-Quadro-FX-4400-W5955-512MB-PCIe-Dual-DVI-TV-S-Video-Video-Card-/121086723508?pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item1c3154c5b4


----------



## TheNr24

Subbed!! This is beautiful!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga69*
> 
> ooh, to buy or not to buy. quadro fx 4400 $28
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dell-NVIDIA-Quadro-FX-4400-W5955-512MB-PCIe-Dual-DVI-TV-S-Video-Video-Card-/121086723508?pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item1c3154c5b4


That looks like a pretty good deal!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNr24*
> 
> Subbed!! This is beautiful!


Thank you!!!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## smartguy044

did you think of doing a complete acrylic side panel?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartguy044*
> 
> did you think of doing a complete acrylic side panel?


I was going to cut a window in the side panel. That's another thing I need to finish. I have the rough cuts done, I just need to do a lot of sanding. I was then going to have "MurderMac" etched into the clear acrylic in the same font as the backplates and the future stickers.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## smartguy044

yea i seen the pic with the cuts trust me i have been through this whole thread 3-4 times haha. but im thinking of doing a complete clear side i actually cut the panel today and mocked it up just trying to figure out how to mount it :-/


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartguy044*
> 
> yea i seen the pic with the cuts trust me i have been through this whole thread 3-4 times haha. but im thinking of doing a complete clear side i actually cut the panel today and mocked it up just trying to figure out how to mount it :-/


There was a guy on here who also did a black G5 and for his side panel, he used a big piece of tinted plexi. He just cut it to size and just kind of left it there lol. If you could somehow incorporate the locking mechanism into it then it would be perfect! Idk how you'd go about doing that though :/

Jeffinslaw


----------



## smartguy044

yea thats what i was thinking but the only problem is seeing the locking mechanism on the plexi which would be kind of ugly haha i think one of my buddies have convinced me into cutting a window in the side panel so im going to order a spare panel off ebay just incase i make a mistake


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartguy044*
> 
> yea thats what i was thinking but the only problem is seeing the locking mechanism on the plexi which would be kind of ugly haha i think one of my buddies have convinced me into cutting a window in the side panel so im going to order a spare panel off ebay just incase i make a mistake


Sounds good! Put up a build log if you haven't!!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## smartguy044

i havent yet im a super noob at computer building but if i can find a junk case to put my stuff in i will. i build android software so cant have the pc down for to long haha. plus itll never hold a candle to what you have done here yours is awesome


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartguy044*
> 
> i havent yet im a super noob at computer building but if i can find a junk case to put my stuff in i will. i build android software so cant have the pc down for to long haha. plus itll never hold a candle to what you have done here yours is awesome


Well thanks! Don't worry about quality! If you take your time, it'll look great!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## smartguy044

another question i got for you is how are you going to do the psu? i know you said you wanted to put it in the apple psu case but then you put the slight in. i did mine in the apple psu case so it fits nice on the bottom so it looks clean but i like your slight haha

edit: sorry for all the questions


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartguy044*
> 
> another question i got for you is how are you going to do the psu? i know you said you wanted to put it in the apple psu case but then you put the slight in. i did mine in the apple psu case so it fits nice on the bottom so it looks clean but i like your slight haha
> 
> edit: sorry for all the questions


It's still going in the Apple PSU housing. I need to make some cuts to the sLight and add an elongated U to the right back corner for wires to go through. No worries about the questions either!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## smartguy044

ok nice it looked to have enough room under the light for it to go


----------



## d2004

I am working on my own g5 mod. So I was looking for inspiration when I found you, and I must say I certainly liked what you have done.

I have 2 question, what kind of JBweld did you use on the standoffs, the original or something like the steel reinforced one?
and i would love to know a little more details on how you did the light panel. Or even buy one if you are okay with that ;3


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartguy044*
> 
> ok nice it looked to have enough room under the light for it to go


Yes, plenty of room!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d2004*
> 
> I am working on my own g5 mod. So I was looking for inspiration when I found you, and I must say I certainly liked what you have done.
> 
> I have 2 question, what kind of JBweld did you use on the standoffs, the original or something like the steel reinforced one?
> and i would love to know a little more details on how you did the light panel. Or even buy one if you are okay with that ;3


I'm not sure about the JBWeld lol, I just bought the kind with two tubes. One red and one black. And as for the sLight, check the link in my sig, it should help you out a bit!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Fried the fan header on GPU1 trying to take the backplate off while the computer was still on. I know, I know, I should have turned the computer off first but I was rendering







I turned the computer off and proceeded to take the other backplate off. Thank god it was only the fan header and I didn't fry the card...

Going to get them chromed today.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## jktmas

smooth move


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Fried the fan header on GPU1 trying to take the backplate off while the computer was still on. I know, I know, I should have turned the computer off first but I was rendering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I turned the computer off and proceeded to take the other backplate off. Thank god it was only the fan header and I didn't fry the card...
> 
> Going to get them chromed today.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Thank goodness they're watercooled! Can't wait to see them!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga69*
> 
> smooth move


I know, I know... I feel so embarrassed








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Thank goodness they're watercooled! Can't wait to see them!


Yes! Thank goodness! Hopefully it doesn't affect resale value too much.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Fried the fan header on GPU1 trying to take the backplate off while the computer was still on. I know, I know, I should have turned the computer off first but I was rendering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I turned the computer off and proceeded to take the other backplate off. Thank god it was only the fan header and I didn't fry the card...
> 
> Going to get them chromed today.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


so they chromed and installed already?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> so they chromed and installed already?


I wish! I'll get them back in two weeks, maybe less. The guy said he is going to polish them instead of chroming them because aluminum is a difficult metal to chrome. It either takes chrome or it doesn't.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## KillThePancake

Bah, such a long time >.< Better be worth it lol

EDIT: I have post #666 O.O


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Bah, such a long time >.< Better be worth it lol
> 
> EDIT: I have post #666 O.O


It's possible I could get them back next week. They are only open on Wednesday and Thursday from 12PM-4Pm and Friday from 12PM-5PM. I can't wait!









Jeffinslaw


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I wish! I'll get them back in two weeks, maybe less. The guy said he is going to polish them instead of chroming them because aluminum is a difficult metal to chrome. It either takes chrome or it doesn't.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


And hopefully they have a better setup for polishing than you did... or they're gonna lose money on the labor alone.







LOL!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> And hopefully they have a better setup for polishing than you did... or they're gonna lose money on the labor alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!


It's because it was anodized I guess haha. I didn't think it was anodized but he took one look at it and said yep! It's been anodized, that's why it was so hard to polish. I basically face palmed there because I had no idea it was anodized. At least I'll get a professional job from him though!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> It's because it was anodized I guess haha. I didn't think it was anodized but he took one look at it and said yep! It's been anodized, that's why it was so hard to polish. I basically face palmed there because I had no idea it was anodized. At least I'll get a professional job from him though!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Well that sucks... I'm sure you could have gotten them for much less if you'd asked for them just virgin alu. I guess because the shots weren't very close - it never looked like they were anodized in the photos. DOH!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Well that sucks... I'm sure you could have gotten them for much less if you'd asked for them just virgin alu. I guess because the shots weren't very close - it never looked like they were anodized in the photos. DOH!


Well they anodize aluminum so it wont oxidize and I first told Dwood that I was going to have them powdercoated black, so he probably had it anodized so it would oxidize or maybe it came that way? Who knows haha but I will be glad to get them back and this computer finished!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## jktmas

need... pics...


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga69*
> 
> need... pics...


You will get pictures when I get my backplates back! Things I still need to do:

-design and cut out hard drive mount
-make front panel cable
-print stickers
-finish PSU

That last one is a big one and I'm not sure how I'm going to complete it... I started to desolder the wires but it was crazy hard so I think I'm just going to solder new wires back on and just crimp some new pins on and make the wires super short and stuff but for that, I need tons more pins and connectors and then a new crimper. So more money... ugh... I'm getting to the point where I just want this thing done :/

Jeffinslaw


----------



## XgenZeepee

Fantastic! This so awesome!


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I'm getting to the point where I just want this thing done :/
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Yeah I hate it when I start getting to that point. Thats usually when things stop being fun.

Try not to focus on it and take breaks where you dont worry or think about it for a day or two so when you do work on the pc its actually fun again.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XgenZeepee*
> 
> Fantastic! This so awesome!


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Yeah I hate it when I start getting to that point. Thats usually when things stop being fun.
> 
> Try not to focus on it and take breaks where you dont worry or think about it for a day or two so when you do work on the pc its actually fun again.


Well I actually made some small progress yesterday! I was able to get the locking mechanism back together on the case! That was a huge relief because I had to deal with this tiny C-clip. I have also found a solution to my fan controller mount! Some of you guys may know about "TheLazerHive." Well he makes custom parts for G5's and G4's and he has come up with a solution to mount 5.25in bay devices in the G5. So I have ordered one from him!



I have ordered mine without the slot load DVD/CD player access and it is in plain aluminum so I can have it powder coated! That is a huge weight off my shoulders and here is the fan controller I want to get: *link* It kind of matches the look of the G5 mesh and it is a great price!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## muude

I hope you have more luck than us that ordered the backpanel kit for G4 from thelaserhive. That was pure ****......


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muude*
> 
> I hope you have more luck than us that ordered the backpanel kit for G4 from thelaserhive. That was pure ****......


I've noticed that! I don't know why the G4 back panels are turning out so badly. His G5 backpanels have been working well but it seems like everyone who has used the G4 ones here on OCN don't work right... very weird indeed.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muude*
> 
> I hope you have more luck than us that ordered the backpanel kit for G4 from thelaserhive. That was pure ****......


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I've noticed that! I don't know why the G4 back panels are turning out so badly. His G5 backpanels have been working well but it seems like everyone who has used the G4 ones here on OCN don't work right... very weird indeed.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


I think the G4 kit is meant to be used with the custom panel for the other half of the case but neither of us bought that. For some reason I thought that was included but I guess I was wrong. I think the 5.25" kit will look good on your case, Jeff. Is he going to change it so it's the same width all the way around since you're not using the DVD drive slot?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> I think the G4 kit is meant to be used with the custom panel for the other half of the case but neither of us bought that. For some reason I thought that was included but I guess I was wrong. I think the 5.25" kit will look good on your case, Jeff. Is he going to change it so it's the same width all the way around since you're not using the DVD drive slot?


I assume so. I'll make sure to request a picture before I pay. I'm very excited about this is a huge weight off my shoulders of trying to put a fan controller into my case!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## cdoublejj

HELLO! Who what when where?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> 
> 
> HELLO! Who what when where?


That is a work in progress from www.thelazerhive.com. That one is made out of acrylic, the one I'm in the process of ordering will be made out of 1.5MM aluminum. I'm really excited about it!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## cdoublejj

www.thelazerhive.com takes me an ISP search page (my ISP). From what I can see those look like Nixies tubes. what does it do?


----------



## morencyam

Mine did the same thing. Change the z to an s then it's fine


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> www.thelazerhive.com takes me an ISP search page (my ISP). From what I can see those look like Nixies tubes. what does it do?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Mine did the same thing. Change the z to an s then it's fine


Sorry about that! Yes, change the "z" to an "s" and you will get the right site.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## waynespc

i love this build keep up the great work


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waynespc*
> 
> i love this build keep up the great work


Why thank you









Jeffinslaw


----------



## cdoublejj

wow they sell conversion kits, that's way cool. didn't see the nixie tube 5.25 device though.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> wow they sell conversion kits, that's way cool. didn't see the nixie tube 5.25 device though.


That's the lamptron fan controller in the prototype 5.25in bay. The owner is currently working on an adapter plate that lets you use regular 5.25in bay devices in the G5 case.

It isn't for sale yet but he gave me the drawing and said I can make my own so I might have Dwood cut it out. Much cheaper than having it cut out in the UK and having it shipped over here. He is located in the UK. I would have to buy mounting hardware but that won't be too bad.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## muude

Damn it







I ended up buying a G5 today for a nice price.. So guess what my next project will be..

Looking forward to hearing if the laser hive is worth a try for the G5.. Let's hope so


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muude*
> 
> Damn it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up buying a G5 today for a nice price.. So guess what my next project will be..
> 
> Looking forward to hearing if the laser hive is worth a try for the G5.. Let's hope so


Awesome! Glad to hear it!

About the 5.25in bay cover plate, David, the owner of thelaserhive.com, said I can use the design he came up with for me to get cut out somewhere else. This is because he said it would be a few weeks for it to get cut out, then a week or two for shipping and that would take too long so I'm going to have Dwood cut it out for me and have it powder coated gloss black! That way I kill a few birds with one stone, get it cut out quickly, powder coated, and get it shipped quickly all for about the same price, maybe even less.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## muude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Awesome! Glad to hear it!
> 
> About the 5.25in bay cover plate, David, the owner of thelaserhive.com, said I can use the design he came up with for me to get cut out somewhere else. This is because he said it would be a few weeks for it to get cut out, then a week or two for shipping and that would take too long so I'm going to have Dwood cut it out for me and have it powder coated gloss black! That way I kill a few birds with one stone, get it cut out quickly, powder coated, and get it shipped quickly all for about the same price, maybe even less.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


I think I'm probably gonna go for some homemade stuff.. I've never really needed any front panels, so might as well keep it clean


----------



## smartguy044

just curious how you was able to remove the the piece in the front panel that covered the cd drive to get to the screw behind it? i have 2 screws left to remove so i can finally paint mine and they are both behind that :-/ haha


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartguy044*
> 
> just curious how you was able to remove the the piece in the front panel that covered the cd drive to get to the screw behind it? i have 2 screws left to remove so i can finally paint mine and they are both behind that :-/ haha


That piece was tough to get out... there are some tabs that keep the piece in place and you have to keep them pushed down and pull it out at the same time. It is VERY tough.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## smartguy044

yea i got it like 5 min after i posted it. yea it took some patience which i dont have much of haha just glad i got it out right and not just jerked it out







just sprayed my last coat of primer on the side piece and handles waiting for it to dry then off to spraying some color. again thanks for posting your build convinced me to finally do mine. its great to see that its actually possible to mod these cases to fit non-apple stuff


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartguy044*
> 
> yea i got it like 5 min after i posted it. yea it took some patience which i dont have much of haha just glad i got it out right and not just jerked it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just sprayed my last coat of primer on the side piece and handles waiting for it to dry then off to spraying some color. again thanks for posting your build convinced me to finally do mine. its great to see that its actually possible to mod these cases to fit non-apple stuff


Awesome! Please post a link!!!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## smartguy044

i will. i ended up going all black my fiance scratched my lime green and black idea







but i will be adding a lot of lime green accents inside the case haha


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Ahem... backplates?!?


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Ahem... backplates?!?


I think he's blinded by the shininess and mesmerized himself.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Ahem... backplates?!?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> I think he's blinded by the shininess and mesmerized himself.


I called them Thursday and they hadn't done them yet







they will be ready by this Thursday and I will post pictures as soon as I get them!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## sinnedone

lol

Best bet with stuff like this is to forget about it until you get a surprise phone call. Makes time pass by much quicker.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> lol
> 
> Best bet with stuff like this is to forget about it until you get a surprise phone call. Makes time pass by much quicker.


I've thought about the back plates from time to time and I am getting excited though! Can't wait for Thursday!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## modnoob

thursday wheres my bling i want to see them


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modnoob*
> 
> thursday wheres my bling i want to see them


I was JUST about to post that they are done and I will be picking them up tomorrow!









Jeffinslaw


----------



## modnoob

nice


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Back plates are here! I'll post pictures this weekend! They aren't as shiny as I would have liked them but I think they are still awesome! The guy said in his 35 years of doing chroming and polishing, he has never come across an aluminum alloy like this one so he had some difficulties and wasn't able to get it to be a mirror finish.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Back plates are here! I'll post pictures this weekend! They aren't as shiny as I would have liked them but I think they are still awesome! The guy said in his 35 years of doing chroming and polishing, he has never come across an aluminum alloy like this one so he had some difficulties and wasn't able to get it to be a mirror finish.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


That explains why you had so much trouble. I wonder what the problem really is with them? When you posted the process you'd gone through and that they still weren't getting there I was totally confused. At least you know it wasn't you.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> That explains why you had so much trouble. I wonder what the problem really is with them? When you posted the process you'd gone through and that they still weren't getting there I was totally confused. At least you know it wasn't you.


Yah, seriously lol. But they do look great!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Yah, seriously lol. But they do look great!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


And that's one of those little 'inside jokes' in rig building (or car tuning, audio tweaking, painting, etc...) where someone else looking at it says "oh, that's pretty nice" but because you realize everything you went through to get that little detail just the way you wanted it... it will always look like it's glowing and has a huge neon sign over it saying "How cool it this?!?!"


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> And that's one of those little 'inside jokes' in rig building (or car tuning, audio tweaking, painting, etc...) where someone else looking at it says "oh, that's pretty nice" but because you realize everything you went through to get that little detail just the way you wanted it... it will always look like it's glowing and has a huge neon sign over it saying "How cool it this?!?!"


Exactly! Can't wait to get this build finished up.... speaking of which, I have set a deadline of 2-3 weeks. I have FINALLY been paid so I now have plenty of money to buy the needed connectors, the last few fittings, and get the rest of the powder coating finished!









Jeffinslaw


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Exactly! Can't wait to get this build finished up.... speaking of which, I have set a deadline of 2-3 weeks. I have FINALLY been paid so I now have plenty of money to buy the needed connectors, the last few fittings, and get the rest of the powder coating finished!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Congratulations!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Congratulations!


Thanks! Okay... so the time you have all been waiting for... BACKPLATES!!!

Enjoy the pictures!





































What do you guys think? I like them. I tried to catch the sun off of them but my phone camera isn't the greatest.

Also want to let you guys know that I am going to make the switch from socket 2011 to socket 1155. I really like the look of the ASRock Extreme11 Z77 and it is a board that has a block for it. I really dislike the PCIe slot layout of my current board and if I get the Extreme11 Z77 board, I can run more PCIe devices. Yes, my GPUs will be cut down from 16x & 16x to 8x & 8x but I get some PCIe 1 slots and an overall better layout. Plus, I am going to get a 240GB PCIe SSD from here: *link*

Let me know what you guys think!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Babbalabba

AMAZING!

Cmon Jeffy, I always wait like a dog at the door for more updates!

Also, what chip will you use?


----------



## modnoob

not a mirror could you just ask dwood to do the same thing again but with mirrored acrylic
don't get me wrong but i think it needs to be shiny


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babbalabba*
> 
> AMAZING!
> 
> Cmon Jeffy, I always wait like a dog at the door for more updates!
> 
> Also, what chip will you use?


Well there will be quite a few updates coming soon! Lots of cabling, and some other minor stuff. I'm going to get an i7 3770K and delid it using the vise grip and board method.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modnoob*
> 
> not a mirror could you just ask dwood to do the same thing again but with mirrored acrylic
> don't get me wrong but i think it needs to be shiny


I like them the way they are so I'm not going to have them made again. Waste of money too haha.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## modnoob

sorry for my rant i just like shiny things


----------



## wermad

Did the plating shop polish this for you? Maybe a bit of buffing and polishing compound to bring some more shine to it? Still looks pretty sweet


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modnoob*
> 
> sorry for my rant i just like shiny things


No worries lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Did the plating shop polish this for you? Maybe a bit of buffing and polishing compound to bring some more shine to it? Still looks pretty sweet


The guy said that he worked on it and worked on it and in the 35 years he has been doing plating and polishing he has never come across a type of aluminum alloy like this and it just would not polish like usual. Honestly, I like it the way it is and I don't want to touch it for fear of messing it up lol.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## wermad

It still looks very nice


----------



## rgwoehr

Looks good, Jeff!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Yeah I think they look very good... still think if they could have been chromed they would have popped even more, but then again they've already consumed way more time than it was worth it in the long run. If you were sponsored, likely to hit a magazine cover, and planning on modding professionally or starting a business... then sure spend even more time and money on it. Since you're doing this for enjoyment first of all, and class credit secondarily... it's definitely perfect the way it is.









Actually, one advantage I can see is that it will diffuse light reflecting off it slightly... which might be a good thing if you have really bright LED's directly hitting them... if they were truly mirrored it might actually reflect too much light back through the window and could get irritating in the long run.

Don't know if that would really be the case, but hey... I'm always looking for new ways to polish that turd as they say.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Only problem with bare aluminum is it doesn't stay good looking for very long.

You can however get clear anodizing done, it maintains the appearance of bare aluminum... mostly anyways.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> It still looks very nice


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> Looks good, Jeff!


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Yeah I think they look very good... still think if they could have been chromed they would have popped even more, but then again they've already consumed way more time than it was worth it in the long run. If you were sponsored, likely to hit a magazine cover, and planning on modding professionally or starting a business... then sure spend even more time and money on it. Since you're doing this for enjoyment first of all, and class credit secondarily... it's definitely perfect the way it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, one advantage I can see is that it will diffuse light reflecting off it slightly... which might be a good thing if you have really bright LED's directly hitting them... if they were truly mirrored it might actually reflect too much light back through the window and could get irritating in the long run.
> 
> Don't know if that would really be the case, but hey... I'm always looking for new ways to polish that turd as they say.


lol polishing a turd... I actually do want to get into building computers and modding computer cases and stuff, not professionally but I would love some sponsorships out of this build! That was one of my goals and that's why I'm taking forever and trying to make it look perfect! The backplates almost match my CPU block as well which I thought was great! Hopefully, they reflect the light from the sLight nicely.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Only problem with bare aluminum is it doesn't stay good looking for very long.
> 
> You can however get clear anodizing done, it maintains the appearance of bare aluminum... mostly anyways.


I was thinking about just putting a clear coat of polish on them, I'm sure Home Depot has something that will work, as far as I know, there isn't anywhere around here that does anodizing and I don't want to send it out to have it done, or drive anywhere lol.

Thanks for the comments guys! It's great to see you all sticking with the project! It is getting SO close to being done! I can't wait!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## jassilamba

really nice work so far mate.


----------



## sayaman22

Those backplates sure ate a big chunk of time. Glad to see you got them done


----------



## smartguy044

plates look nice man


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> really nice work so far mate.


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sayaman22*
> 
> Those backplates sure ate a big chunk of time. Glad to see you got them done


Yes they did but I think they are worth it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartguy044*
> 
> plates look nice man


Thank you!

Made an order to FrozenCPU today. I decided to go barbs without clamps. Got some Bitspower QDC, a fan controller, and a PSU tester. I will be making an order with lutr0's customs for a ton of connectors, a new crimper/stripper, I will also be placing ANOTHER order for some pins from Mouser and then an order for some Rivnuts and the tool used for them. I also ordered a soldering iron tip cleaner and some helping hands today. Phew! Lot of little stuff to pick up!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## MulletMan28

Thanks some sexy case my friend, nice work


----------



## wildbill001

Clear acrylic spray should be fine on those backplates. Depending on how hot they get. I'd do several light coats. But, ultimately it is up to you.

Been a heck of a ride, eh? Still watching your progress and like you, waiting to see how it turns out.

Bill W


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MulletMan28*
> 
> Thanks some sexy case my friend, nice work


Thank you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wildbill001*
> 
> Clear acrylic spray should be fine on those backplates. Depending on how hot they get. I'd do several light coats. But, ultimately it is up to you.
> 
> Been a heck of a ride, eh? Still watching your progress and like you, waiting to see how it turns out.
> 
> Bill W


Oh yes! A long ride at that! Thanks for the suggestion!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## AlderonnX

Jeff this is looking REALLY nice..


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlderonnX*
> 
> Jeff this is looking REALLY nice..


Thank you!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## sinnedone

Ehem.... where are the installed pics?









Lol they look nice though. As far as clear coating you might want to hold off on that especially if you don't want light shining off of them. In my experiences with aluminum as long as its not exposed to the elements it should be fine. Dust off with dry cloth or at max extremely lightly damped clothe to clean and you should be good.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Ehem.... where are the installed pics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol they look nice though. As far as clear coating you might want to hold off on that especially if you don't want light shining off of them. In my experiences with aluminum as long as its not exposed to the elements it should be fine. Dust off with dry cloth or at max extremely lightly damped clothe to clean and you should be good.


Yes, yes, I know, I need to install them







I have some work on the case that needs to be done and I don't feel like draining my loop that I have set up on my desk to install the backplates. Progress should be made this weekend!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## sinnedone

Nice get er done!









On a side note, If you were on PS3 or PC I'd play some BF3 with you. BF3 on PC was the whole reason for my build lol. 64 player metro/seine/bazzar/ is insane!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Nice get er done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, If you were on PS3 or PC I'd play some BF3 with you. BF3 on PC was the whole reason for my build lol. 64 player metro/seine/bazzar/ is insane!


I have done all of 10 mins of play on BF3 on PC. I am so horribly bad with a mouse and keyboard you would probably cry lol. I can hold a 2.0 KD in COD/BF3/BC2 on Xbox but when it comes to PC, I need my controller man! I play Skyrim with a controller, GTA4 with a controller. It is pretty sad. I need practice though lol.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## sinnedone

Don't feel bad, I use my controller as well. lol


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Don't feel bad, I use my controller as well. lol


How do you use your controller on BF3 on PC????? I tried and tried and it just wouldn't work









Placed an order with McMaster Carr for some Rivnuts and the tool to use them. This will help with the power supply mounting!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Masta Squidge

Don't forget to wetsand and buff anything you spray on them. Raw, rough spray anything looks like poo.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Ehem.... where are the installed pics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol they look nice though. As far as clear coating you might want to hold off on that especially if you don't want light shining off of them. In my experiences with aluminum as long as its not exposed to the elements it should be fine. Dust off with dry cloth or at max extremely lightly damped clothe to clean and you should be good.


Air qualifies as elements. Exposed aluminum even just to clean, temp controlled air will turn dull and look like poo in no time.

You can buy matte clear finishes mind you.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Don't forget to wetsand and buff anything you spray on them. Raw, rough spray anything looks like poo.


On the backplates or the Rivnuts? The PSU housing will get powdercoated.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## waslakhani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Nice get er done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, If you were on PS3 or PC I'd play some BF3 with you. BF3 on PC was the whole reason for my build lol. 64 player metro/seine/bazzar/ is insane!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> How do you use your controller on BF3 on PC????? I tried and tried and it just wouldn't work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Placed an order with McMaster Carr for some Rivnuts and the tool to use them. This will help with the power supply mounting!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


What are your bf3 soldier names? Mine is waslakhani lol


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> On the backplates or the Rivnuts? The PSU housing will get powdercoated.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


"Anything you spray".

"Anything".

Exceptions may apply to matte/satin finishes.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> What are your bf3 soldier names? Mine is waslakhani lol


On Xbox it is Jeffisyourdaddy. I don't remember what it is for PC, something similar to Jeffisyourdaddy...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> "Anything you spray".
> 
> "Anything".
> 
> Exceptions may apply to matte/satin finishes.


Thanks for the tip!









Jeffinslaw


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> How do you use your controller on BF3 on PC????? I tried and tried and it just wouldn't work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Placed an order with McMaster Carr for some Rivnuts and the tool to use them. This will help with the power supply mounting!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Xbox 360 controller is plug and play. If you have the wireless one, you need to purchase the wireless dongle.


----------



## waslakhani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> On Xbox it is Jeffisyourdaddy. I don't remember what it is for PC, something similar to Jeffisyourdaddy...
> Jeffinslaw


I think I added you and for the controller you can get a wireless adapter from here http://www.amazon.com/Xbox-360-Wireless-Gaming-Receiver-Windows/dp/B000HZFCT2

I hope this helped


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Xbox 360 controller is plug and play. If you have the wireless one, you need to purchase the wireless dongle.


Whaaaaaa? I bought a Razor Xbox 360 controller USB and it wouldn't work in BF3. The only way to do anything was with the keyboard and mouse. Hmmm...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> I think I added you and for the controller you can get a wireless adapter from here http://www.amazon.com/Xbox-360-Wireless-Gaming-Receiver-Windows/dp/B000HZFCT2
> 
> I hope this helped


Thank you! Looks like I will be purchasing that ASAP!

I just bought some pins from Mouser so tomorrow I need to place an order with lutr0 and an order with Dwood and then that will be everything! It's so close to being done!!!!









Jeffinslaw


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Whaaaaaa? I bought a Razor Xbox 360 controller USB and it wouldn't work in BF3. The only way to do anything was with the keyboard and mouse. Hmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Looks like I will be purchasing that ASAP!
> 
> I just bought some pins from Mouser so tomorrow I need to place an order with lutr0 and an order with Dwood and then that will be everything! It's so close to being done!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Did you enable controller support in control settings?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Did you enable controller support in control settings?


Hmmm... that doesn't sound familiar. How do I do that? Anyways, can't play really because my Razer Onza controller recently developed the "ghosting" in the analog sticks and I only have one Xbox 360 controller and it is wireless lol.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Hmmm... that doesn't sound familiar. How do I do that? Anyways, can't play really because my Razer Onza controller recently developed the "ghosting" in the analog sticks and I only have one Xbox 360 controller and it is wireless lol.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Just in the settings when you press esc. Ah, that's too bad.


----------



## sinnedone

Yeah xbox controller should be plug and play. Don't they have a usb cable to charge? If so just plug it in to the pc. (I use my ps3 controller)

As far as the raw aluminum, I have intercooler piping, pulleys, rims, alum stock all raw and look the same. They've all been in my garage for years and nothing has happened. Not saying that it couldn't, just stating from my personal experience.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Yeah xbox controller should be plug and play. Don't they have a usb cable to charge? If so just plug it in to the pc. (I use my ps3 controller)
> 
> As far as the raw aluminum, I have intercooler piping, pulleys, rims, alum stock all raw and look the same. They've all been in my garage for years and nothing has happened. Not saying that it couldn't, just stating from my personal experience.


Not the wireless ones. I tried playing some BF3 with mouse and keyboard and it was just bad lol. I think the backplates will be fine honestly. I am really excited about getting the build finished up!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Babbalabba

Keep in mind the plug and charge usb cable will only charge the controller, not connect it to the computer. You MUST buy the reciever to use a wireless controller with the pc.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babbalabba*
> 
> Keep in mind the plug and charge usb cable will only charge the controller, not connect it to the computer. You MUST buy the reciever to use a wireless controller with the pc.


Yah, I know. I need the wireless adapter thingy.









Well I would really like to make an order with Lutr0 but the only way to process payments with him is with PayPal or with Debit/Credit through PayPal and I can't use PayPal because:

1. I hate them more than anything else in the world
2. They flagged me as an at risk user after using PayPal for 5 years with flawless transactions and perfect eBay feedback
3. I hate them

I just wish people would start using Amazon Payments more... there are NO fees with Amazon Payments and you get all of that Amazon love too! So just currently waiting on a solution from Lutr0 and then I can place that order.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## sinnedone

I hate Paypal for a completely different reason. You see Ebay bought out paypal, so technically paypal is really ebay. So not only does ebay charge you with their 9% in fees but add another 4% through paypal. Therefore double dipping and taking 13% of my profits. I hate selling on ebay too.

End of rant lol

When you get that adapter thing pm me ill play with you on pc.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> I hate Paypal for a completely different reason. You see Ebay bought out paypal, so technically paypal is really ebay. So not only does ebay charge you with their 9% in fees but add another 4% through paypal. Therefore double dipping and taking 13% of my profits. I hate selling on ebay too.
> 
> End of rant lol
> 
> When you get that adapter thing pm me ill play with you on pc.


I don't mind eBay so much because I only take other forms of payment and refund anything PayPal right away. And I will do that!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## pcjunkie429

Any updates on the build?









I like talking about Xbox controllers as much as the next guy, but this is a build log, right?









Cheers!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcjunkie429*
> 
> Any updates on the build?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like talking about Xbox controllers as much as the next guy, but this is a build log, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


No updates right now... I have a bunch of stuff coming in the mail though! I will be working on the case today. I need to cut out another hole in the top of the case using the hole saw (little scared about this because the case has been powder coated and I cannot screw up so I will be measuring about a million times) and I might work on the front panel cable today as well.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## pcjunkie429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> No updates right now... I have a bunch of stuff coming in the mail though! I will be working on the case today. I need to cut out another hole in the top of the case using the hole saw (little scared about this because the case has been powder coated and I cannot screw up so I will be measuring about a million times) and I might work on the front panel cable today as well.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Ah okay, I was just wondering. Didn't mean to sound like I was rushing you or anything lol.

As for the hole in the roof, mask over it with some painter's tape, measure 1029381390287 times, and you should be good.









Can't wait


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcjunkie429*
> 
> Ah okay, I was just wondering. Didn't mean to sound like I was rushing you or anything lol.
> 
> As for the hole in the roof, mask over it with some painter's tape, measure 1029381390287 times, and you should be good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait


No you're all good!







And yes! Measure 89789132789012347 times and then make one cut lol. I do have a template though which makes things easier.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## KillThePancake

So, uh, no pics of the backplates?


----------



## modnoob

he did do that a few post back


----------



## DoctorNick

Waow gj!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> So, uh, no pics of the backplates?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modnoob*
> 
> he did do that a few post back


What he said







I will have some pictures of them mounted on the cards sometime this week. Once I receive my order from FrozenCPU, I can mount the 360MM radiator up top.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoctorNick*
> 
> Waow gj!


Thank you!

I got the third and final hole cut on the top of the case today! It looks like it is in the right spot! Yay!! I will be working on the power supply tonight. I bought some solder wick which should help me remove the massive amount of solder.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## KillThePancake

Ah ok cool. I've seen them before, I was just wondering about the finished pics. Looking forward to seeing them!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Ah ok cool. I've seen them before, I was just wondering about the finished pics. Looking forward to seeing them!


The pictures in *this* post are the completed back plates!









Jeffinslaw


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> The pictures in *this* post are the completed back plates!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


OH WOW









Label me a dumbass xD

They look great


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> OH WOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Label me a dumbass xD
> 
> They look great


Thanks!

So guys... how the firetruck do you remove large amounts of RoHS complaint solder????? I have tried EVERYTHING and it does NOT flow!! I have even painted the massive amounts of solder with flux, literally painted it on with a paintbrush. I have tried using a solder wick, doesn't work because I can't get the solder to melt. My tip is clean thanks to the Hakio tip cleaner. It is also a 60 watt soldering iron that can get up to 960+ degrees F. I am truly at a loss... I haven't tried baking it at 430 degrees F or whatever temperate the solder is supposed to melt. I really don't want to do that though because I don't want all of the components falling off.

Any ideas? I can go buy a larger watt soldering iron but idk if that will do anything. Does anyone know of a place I can take the damn power supply to to have the wires removed from it?

Jeffinslaw


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> So guys... how the firetruck do you remove large amounts of RoHS complaint solder????? I have tried EVERYTHING and it does NOT flow!! I have even painted the massive amounts of solder with flux, literally painted it on with a paintbrush. I have tried using a solder wick, doesn't work because I can't get the solder to melt. My tip is clean thanks to the Hakio tip cleaner. It is also a 60 watt soldering iron that can get up to 960+ degrees F. I am truly at a loss... I haven't tried baking it at 430 degrees F or whatever temperate the solder is supposed to melt. I really don't want to do that though because I don't want all of the components falling off.
> 
> Any ideas? I can go buy a larger watt soldering iron but idk if that will do anything. Does anyone know of a place I can take the damn power supply to to have the wires removed from it?
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Well you would NOT want to bake it at a temperature that would be high enough to melt the RoHS solder - because that would definitely be hot enough to kill any of the components that are connected. The melting point of RoHS solder should be at the most 30C higher than lead-tin based solders so at the top end somewhere around 227C (441F) for tin-silver-copper solders.

In other words you shouldn't have any problem liquefying it with that 60W iron.. I can't really figure out what the problem could be, but if your iron is truly that hot it shouldn't be an issue to draw the solder off. Do you have an IR thermometer? You might try verifying the tip temp if you have one or can borrow one (they aren't cheap but also not that expensive and are cool for lots of reasons not just this). I think you can get cheaper ones than this but I generally like buying Fluke tools where possible as they've yet to let me down (i.e. networking and telecom tools).


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> No you're all good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes! Measure 89789132789012347 times and then make one cut lol. I do have a template though which makes things easier.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Or you could do what I do: measure once, cut, and then get pissed off when it's wrong. Throwing things is optional but highly recommended.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Well you would NOT want to bake it at a temperature that would be high enough to melt the RoHS solder - because that would definitely be hot enough to kill any of the components that are connected. The melting point of RoHS solder should be at the most 30C higher than lead-tin based solders so at the top end somewhere around 227C (441F) for tin-silver-copper solders.
> 
> In other words you shouldn't have any problem liquefying it with that 60W iron.. I can't really figure out what the problem could be, but if your iron is truly that hot it shouldn't be an issue to draw the solder off. Do you have an IR thermometer? You might try verifying the tip temp if you have one or can borrow one (they aren't cheap but also not that expensive and are cool for lots of reasons not just this). I think you can get cheaper ones than this but I generally like buying Fluke tools where possible as they've yet to let me down (i.e. networking and telecom tools).


Hmmm... do you know of anywhere that I could take this power supply to get the wires soldered off?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> Or you could do what I do: measure once, cut, and then get pissed off when it's wrong. Throwing things is optional but highly recommended.


Lol I can't do that with this case. This $50 case has turned into like a $300 case at least with the back plate, the powder coating, and the future front plate lol.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Hmmm... do you know of anywhere that I could take this power supply to get the wires soldered off?
> Lol I can't do that with this case. This $50 case has turned into like a $300 case at least with the back plate, the powder coating, and the future front plate lol.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


It _should_ come off with your iron... however, if you just want to sub the job out - any decent electronics repair shop that works on anything manufactured during the past 6 years or so should already be familiar with working with lead-free solders. Note the _electronics_ part of that equation as a "computer repair shop" is almost certainly crap and you're already way more qualified than they are most likely. Look for a place that works on home/pro audio gear, televisions, etc. They should be able to help you better. If you were totally in a pinch, you could find a decent HVAC tech that probably has experience with it as well.

I almost have to wonder if they used some really strange solder that isn't as commonly used, but regardless your iron should have plenty of heat so... You could possibly use a very, very tiny drill bit and just bore out the soldered connections... but the risk of board damage would be high without a jewelers press, etc...

One thing you could do as a last resort (provided that you're going to pack it all back up again after you're done sleeving, etc.) is just trim everything really close to the connection points... strip off any remaining insulation that's right at the point of contact and then simply solder the new connections to those wire stubs. Provided that you're clean about it and the new connections are as far apart as the originals... you should be fine (not pretty but I think it would work).


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Lol I can't do that with this case. This $50 case has turned into like a $300 case at least with the back plate, the powder coating, and the future front plate lol.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Haha yeah it's probably a little too late to do it that way. I'm looking forward to seeing the end result, maybe it'll inspire me to get back to work on my G4 mod.


----------



## Babbalabba

Hey, what was that site with all the mac parts, Jeff? The one with the ugly-ass honeycomb background or some kind of bee theme? I may check that site out again...


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> It _should_ come off with your iron... however, if you just want to sub the job out - any decent electronics repair shop that works on anything manufactured during the past 6 years or so should already be familiar with working with lead-free solders. Note the _electronics_ part of that equation as a "computer repair shop" is almost certainly crap and you're already way more qualified than they are most likely. Look for a place that works on home/pro audio gear, televisions, etc. They should be able to help you better. If you were totally in a pinch, you could find a decent HVAC tech that probably has experience with it as well.
> 
> I almost have to wonder if they used some really strange solder that isn't as commonly used, but regardless your iron should have plenty of heat so... You could possibly use a very, very tiny drill bit and just bore out the soldered connections... but the risk of board damage would be high without a jewelers press, etc...
> 
> One thing you could do as a last resort (provided that you're going to pack it all back up again after you're done sleeving, etc.) is just trim everything really close to the connection points... strip off any remaining insulation that's right at the point of contact and then simply solder the new connections to those wire stubs. Provided that you're clean about it and the new connections are as far apart as the originals... you should be fine (not pretty but I think it would work).


They probably used some super strong solder. Grrrr Corsair! Y u do this to me???? I'll do some searching today to see if there are any repair places around here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> Haha yeah it's probably a little too late to do it that way. I'm looking forward to seeing the end result, maybe it'll inspire me to get back to work on my G4 mod.


Thanks! And yes! Get back to work on your G4! I'm sorry I don't remember it, I think there are like three G4 logs I'm subbed to and I can't keep them straight








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babbalabba*
> 
> Hey, what was that site with all the mac parts, Jeff? The one with the ugly-ass honeycomb background or some kind of bee theme? I may check that site out again...


Hahaha that would be thelaserhive.com









Jeffinslaw


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Thanks! And yes! Get back to work on your G4! I'm sorry I don't remember it, I think there are like three G4 logs I'm subbed to and I can't keep them straight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Haha that's ok, I've got the same problem.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> Haha that's ok, I've got the same problem.


Lots of logs lol.

I'll be posting pictures of this weeks packages tonight! Got some small stuff to show you guys but I thought you might still be interested









Jeffinslaw


----------



## WebsterXC

Oh Jeff were always interested


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> Oh Jeff were always interested


Qft.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> Oh Jeff were always interested


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Qft.


Oh you guys









Picture time! Lol using my MacBook Pro as a back drop hahaha.










From Lutr0 Customs I got:

1x Crimper
1x Paracord tool (not pictures, whoops)
1x Female, 1x Male 24 Pin connector
3x Female, 2x Male 8 Pin EPS connector
3x Molex female connectors
7x Female, 7x Male 6 Pin PCIe connector
2x Female, 2x Male 8 Pin PCIe connector










From McMaster Carr I got:

1x package of 50 Rivnuts
1x Rivnut tool. Got the cheap tool because I couldn't justify spending $150 on a tool that I will only use for four Rivnuts.










From Mouser I got:

250x Female pins
150x Male pins










From Amazon I got:

1x soldering iron tip cleaner
1x helping hands




























From ForzenCPU I got:

1x 5 port fan controller (kind of matches mesh on G5, that's why I got it)
1x PSU tester
10ft of Primochill Advanced LRT tubing in clear. Size 7/16 - 5/8
2x 80MM fan filters
12x Bitspower 1/2in Barbs
2x Bitspower Female QDC
1x Bitspower Male QDC
1x Bitspower 25MM extender fitting
1x Bitspower male-to-male extender fitting

Phew! A lot of stuff and that doesn't even include the new hardware I will be getting soon too!







That stuff would be:

ASRock Z77 Extreme11 Motherboard w/ EK motherboard block
Intel i7 3770k CPU
Two Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB hard drives
240GB OWC Mercury Accelsior PCIe SSD

That's all! Enjoy!

Jeffinslaw

P.S. I am looking at getting a good camera. What would you recommend for a good camera <$500?


----------



## mironccr345

Those are some sick looking QD's.


----------



## wildbill001

Nice!

As for the camera: Too many choices and too little information about what you want to do with it. My best suggestion is to go out and handle some. Point-n-Shoot or DSLR, it doesn't matter. Make sure your fingers feel "natural" while holding it. You will know you have the right one, when it feels like an extension of your hand. As for brands, well, I've used Pentax, Mamiya, Nikon, Minolta, Olympus, Canon and a few others. Mostly all 35mm but some digitals as well. I wear glasses so being able to use the viewfinder on a DSLR is important to me. As well as a movable LCD. Don't rush and do your research.

As for the parts, if possible, would you mind posting the part numbers of the various pins you've ordered? I'm always try to find the right ones. Good to know that Lutro (Lustro?) has the 24pin sockets AND pins.

Bill W


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Those are some sick looking QD's.


They are pretty beefy too!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wildbill001*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> As for the camera: Too many choices and too little information about what you want to do with it. My best suggestion is to go out and handle some. Point-n-Shoot or DSLR, it doesn't matter. Make sure your fingers feel "natural" while holding it. You will know you have the right one, when it feels like an extension of your hand. As for brands, well, I've used Pentax, Mamiya, Nikon, Minolta, Olympus, Canon and a few others. Mostly all 35mm but some digitals as well. I wear glasses so being able to use the viewfinder on a DSLR is important to me. As well as a movable LCD. Don't rush and do your research.
> 
> As for the parts, if possible, would you mind posting the part numbers of the various pins you've ordered? I'm always try to find the right ones. Good to know that Lutro (Lustro?) has the 24pin sockets AND pins.
> 
> Bill W


For the pins, I'll do something even better and link you to the thread on the site where all the info is kept!







*link* You will find all of your pins, connectors and everything you will need in that thread. I personally order from Mouser because it is quick and they have great prices on parts AND shipping.

As for the camera, I manly want it for taking pictures of computers and taking pictures on vacation. I loved my girlfriends DSLR but we're no longer together so I can't use it. I believe it was a Sony... I really liked it, took great pictures and felt nice in my hands. I'll go do what you said though and check Best Buy for the displays and then come home and order. I'll also do some research. I have a friend selling a DSLR camera as well so I will check out the details of that one.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## WebsterXC

Oooh goodies!

Curious as to who stamped your FrozenCPU order invoice though


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> Oooh goodies!
> 
> Curious as to who stamped your FrozenCPU order invoice though


Packed by "Nick" and it wasn't verified by anyone









Jeffinslaw


----------



## WebsterXC

Haha I thought it looked familiar...


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> Haha I thought it looked familiar...


You packed it???







that's so cool! Haha

Jeffinslaw


----------



## deafboy

Very nice! Lots of new goodies!


----------



## WebsterXC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> You packed it???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's so cool! Haha
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Actually "verified" it. My stamp took a dump that day thats why it doesn't have verification. I somehow made the connection with the Washington shipping address


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> Actually "verified" it. My stamp took a dump that day thats why it doesn't have verification. I somehow made the connection with the Washington shipping address


Its nice to see someone from a company posting in the build log of the person who bought stuff from them.


----------



## WebsterXC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Its nice to see someone from a company posting in the build log of the person who bought stuff from them.


Shhhh I'm supposed to be incognito


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Very nice! Lots of new goodies!


Hehehe makes me happy!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> Actually "verified" it. My stamp took a dump that day thats why it doesn't have verification. I somehow made the connection with the Washington shipping address


Ohhh okay, well thanks for verifying my purchase!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Its nice to see someone from a company posting in the build log of the person who bought stuff from them.


I think it's cool too!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> Shhhh I'm supposed to be incognito


Haha okay









Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Threw everything into the case this evening. All was going well until the leak test lol. I couldn't figure out why the level in my reservoir was dropping at a constant slow rate. Then I saw the water dripping off of my motherboard and onto the paper towel lol. I forgot to tighten the fitting from the top GPU to the 360MM radiator all the way and it was leaking all over my GPUs and motherboard. Good thing nothing was on except the pump and an old external PSU.

That was the only thing that leaked though! And I am getting so fed up with compression fittings... they look awesome but sometimes the collars get stuck so when you go to unscrew the collar, the whole fitting unscrews instead... really annoying and quite glad I went with 1/2in bards and 7/16 - 5/8in tubing instead.

I'll let everything dry overnight and through tomorrow and hit it with the hair dryer on low tomorrow evening just to make sure all the water is gone. Not too worried since it was distilled and there wasn't any power.









Jeffinslaw


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Yeah you should be perfectly fine... although that's one of the disadvantages you have living there as opposed to somewhere like I do - even if I _submerged_ my whole system in a bathtub, it would completely dry in less than 4 hours (avg ambient humidity is ~5% here).

Of course, you can see the color green outside your windows, have things made out of wood/plastic/rubber last more than 3 years, get decent locally grown produce, etc. - and I'd trade just about anything for that! The desert get's real ugly really fast and I've lived here all my life.









It is pretty nice in the winter however, since I've seen snow fewer than 10 times in four decades - and never had enough to shovel even once.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Threw everything into the case this evening. All was going well until the leak test lol. I couldn't figure out why the level in my reservoir was dropping at a constant slow rate. Then I saw the water dripping off of my motherboard and onto the paper towel lol. I forgot to tighten the fitting from the top GPU to the 360MM radiator all the way and it was leaking all over my GPUs and motherboard. Good thing nothing was on except the pump and an old external PSU.
> 
> That was the only thing that leaked though! And I am getting so fed up with compression fittings... they look awesome but sometimes the collars get stuck so when you go to unscrew the collar, the whole fitting unscrews instead... really annoying and quite glad I went with 1/2in bards and 7/16 - 5/8in tubing instead.
> 
> I'll let everything dry overnight and through tomorrow and hit it with the hair dryer on low tomorrow evening just to make sure all the water is gone. Not too worried since it was distilled and there wasn't any power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Glad it was distilled water. And that is one reason why I tell people to use the 1/2" barbs with 7/16 tubing where possible.

I have not started to use push fittings and like them way better than compression or barbs..


----------



## webdevii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CramComplex*
> 
> these ones go for about $50 to $100. found one on my local craigslist here in TO.


I can get these Dead G5's if all you want is the case for $10-$30 bucks each.

Call Computer Surplus Solutions they are an eletronics recycler in Orange County CA
Just google that name and you will get the number....

Dev


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Yeah you should be perfectly fine... although that's one of the disadvantages you have living there as opposed to somewhere like I do - even if I _submerged_ my whole system in a bathtub, it would completely dry in less than 4 hours (avg ambient humidity is ~5% here).
> 
> Of course, you can see the color green outside your windows, have things made out of wood/plastic/rubber last more than 3 years, get decent locally grown produce, etc. - and I'd trade just about anything for that! The desert get's real ugly really fast and I've lived here all my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is pretty nice in the winter however, since I've seen snow fewer than 10 times in four decades - and never had enough to shovel even once.


I love the snow and wished it snowed more here. But nope... just rain. Always rain! Nothing different haha. It's raining right now and it's probably going to rain for the rest of the day, that means no photos of back plates in action








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Glad it was distilled water. And that is one reason why I tell people to use the 1/2" barbs with 7/16 tubing where possible.
> 
> I have not started to use push fittings and like them way better than compression or barbs..


Ideally I would like to use the Bitspower C47 fittings and 12MM chromed copper pipe but the space in my case is really cramped.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webdevii*
> 
> I can get these Dead G5's if all you want is the case for $10-$30 bucks each.
> 
> Call Computer Surplus Solutions they are an eletronics recycler in Orange County CA
> Just google that name and you will get the number....
> 
> Dev


So I could get MORE casses????









I think I have decided on the Canon EOS Rebel T4i for my camera. It looks and sounds like it is geared towards amateur photographers like myself. Plus, it is currently $799.99 on Amazon w/ an 18-135MM lens.

Any comments/suggestions? I still would like to go to Best Buy or wherever and hold some cameras and get a feel for them to make sure the T4i will work for me.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

So you guys wanted to see pictures of the back plats on the card, yes? Well guess what I have


















Doesn't that look purdy?


















The block for reference. I wish it covered the whole PCB, oh well.

Prepare yourselves for the horrible cellphone picture.... I need a DSLR ASAP.










This is basically how the loop is going to look. The stuff missing from this picture is the sLight, the hard drive racks (need to draw up a piece to have cut out by Dwood), and the PSU/wiring. Also, when I get the new hardware (mobo, mobo block, CPU block, WD Caviar Black 1TB HDDs and PCIe SSD [got the CPU Friday]) I will change to bards and clear tubing w/ Ice Dragon.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## deafboy

That is gorgeous... kind of wish the text on the backplate was rotated 180 degrees so you could read it when it's installed, awesome backplate though.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> That is gorgeous... kind of wish the text on the backplate was rotated 180 degrees so you could read it when it's installed, awesome backplate though.


Well you can't really read the text at all when it is in the case







but it is in the correct set up for reverse ATX which is what I have.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Well you can't really read the text at all when it is in the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it is in the correct set up for reverse ATX which is what I have.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Ah, touche... completely forgot about that, lol.


----------



## morencyam

Beautiful work Jeff. Those back plates look amazing. What color sleeved cables were you going to use? I think a combination of black and grey would look really good.
What do you think of those Bitspower QDC's? I'm thinking of getting a set for my loop as well but I'm a bit taken back by the price. I'm waiting until Swiftech releases the prices of their new QDC's before buying anything though


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Ah, touche... completely forgot about that, lol.


Haha no worries!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Beautiful work Jeff. Those back plates look amazing. What color sleeved cables were you going to use? I think a combination of black and grey would look really good.
> What do you think of those Bitspower QDC's? I'm thinking of getting a set for my loop as well but I'm a bit taken back by the price. I'm waiting until Swiftech releases the prices of their new QDC's before buying anything though


How'd you know I was going to use black and grey sleeving?? I have 100ft of grey and a 100ft of black paracord sitting next to me on my work table. I'll be making extensions if I can ever figure out how to tackle this power supply...

I really like the Bitspower QDC. Yes, the price is extremely expensive but they are very well built like all Bitspower fittings. I didn't know that Swiftech was making some.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> How'd you know I was going to use black and grey sleeving?? I have 100ft of grey and a 100ft of black paracord sitting next to me on my work table. I'll be making extensions if I can ever figure out how to tackle this power supply...
> 
> I really like the Bitspower QDC. Yes, the price is extremely expensive but they are very well built like all Bitspower fittings. I didn't know that Swiftech was making some.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Really the only sleeve color options for this build. Aside from the caps on the mobo, everything is either grey or black.
They've been really quiet about qdc's. Only reason I knew was because I saw a thread in the watercooling thread that really didn't get much attention. They were supposed to have released the prices a week ago, but still haven't


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Really the only sleeve color options for this build. Aside from the caps on the mobo, everything is either grey or black.
> They've been really quiet about qdc's. Only reason I knew was because I saw a thread in the watercooling thread that really didn't get much attention. They were supposed to have released the prices a week ago, but still haven't


I agree, I need to get the sLight finished so I can actually see the hardware inside the case, it's pretty dark without it lol.

And okay... they are being sneaky...

Jeffinslaw


----------



## PatrickCrowely

This is a thing of beauty.....


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> This is a thing of beauty.....


Thanks man!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Really the only sleeve color options for this build. Aside from the caps on the mobo, everything is either grey or black.
> They've been really quiet about qdc's. Only reason I knew was because I saw a thread in the watercooling thread that really didn't get much attention. They were supposed to have released the prices a week ago, but still haven't


swiftech is making some really really great products lately. I absolutely love the helix fans.

Totally agree on the sleeving color too.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> swiftech is making some really really great products lately. I absolutely love the helix fans.
> 
> Totally agree on the sleeving color too.


There compression fittings are okay, I was going to hit them with a coat of matte black to see what they look like.

Also, http://www.overclock.net/t/1387311/wanted-old-ek-supreme-hf-nickle-plexi#post_19875392

Anybody?









Jeffinslaw

*EDIT* Got my block!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Not a good night...

So somehow the ability to "Right Click" and "Create New Folder" disappeared from my computer. I tried following the two steps outlined in a Microsoft Support Page but they didn't work (go figure). The last suggestion was restoring. Well I just noticed the problem today so I restored the system to yesterday. Well, that corrupted my User profile because I have my User folder junctioned to another drive (C:\Users\Jeffery is junctioned to A:\Users\Jeffery) so the User profile could grow as large as it wants on the RAID array while keeping all of the programs and games on the SSD.

Well... the restore didn't like that so it created a "Temporary User" profile for me. Yay... and to top it all off, the restore didn't fix the folder issue...







Well looks like I will be buying new motherboard/PCIe SSD/HDDs tomorrow so I can just install a brand new copy of Windows 7 and then just move all of the files and programs to the new install.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Well looks like I will be buying new motherboard/PCIe SSD/HDDs tomorrow so I can just install a brand new copy of Windows 7 and then just move all of the files and programs to the new install.
> 
> :


so simply reinstalling windows on the current hardware wont fix the problem?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> so simply reinstalling windows on the current hardware wont fix the problem?


Well I want to upgrade







(or downgrade depending on how some of you view the switch from 2011 > 1155) I'd rather just reinstall everything on new hardware than fight with the current situation. However, the issue I started with is fixed







I used the command prompt to navigate to the file I needed to run and that seemed to do the trick after a reboot. The first time I tried it, I just simply tried running the file I needed to which didn't work. Still very irritating...

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

New stuff incoming!!









- 1x (Used - Like New) GA-Z77X-UP7 from Amazon for $270!
- 2x Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB HDDs (these will be for the new install of Windows and the old ones will be used for OS X)
- 1x 240GB OWC Mercury Accelsior PCIe SSD *link*

The PCIe SSD is by far, the cheapest one I have found. And look at those speeds man! Plus, it is Windows/Mac bootable without any drivers! So excited! Now time to tackle this PSU... I will vanquish this thing today...

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Woot! Triple post lol. Update on the PSU, well I was able to get the wires and the solder removed but... I destroyed the power supply in the process. The top layer of the PCB lifted away. I have some pictures to show you guys. So, that means I need to figure out the power supply issue. However, I have figured out how to use my Silverstone PSU. I had issues with securing the modular board where all of the cables plug into, well I think I can solve that with a few rivnuts and some aluminum L pieces! I'll pick up some of that stuff tomorrow.

Until next time!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## MrGrievous

a UP7


----------



## wermad

Must get this:


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGrievous*
> 
> a UP7


Hehehehe
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Must get this:


Umm... DUH! And I'm going to have the copper nickel plated










Jeffinslaw


----------



## wermad

How about diy plating?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> How about diy plating?


Probably be better to get it professionally done. Probably cheaper too. And I don't want to risk messing it up, but it won't be until after I present my senior project on the 30th of May. Cutting it close lol.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Probably be better to get it professionally done. Probably cheaper too. And I don't want to risk messing it up, but it won't be until after I present my senior project on the 30th of May. Cutting it close lol.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Simple plating kits are ~$60-100. I researched it a bit after I got shafted by EK during their Nickel-Gate ordeal. Was so pissed I was about to by a $200 plating kit to replate all my seven blocks. I just sold them in the end









But looking at some you tube vids, with a bit of patience and know how, you can do it.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Simple plating kits are ~$60-100. I researched it a bit after I got shafted by EK during their Nickel-Gate ordeal. Was so pissed I was about to by a $200 plating kit to replate all my seven blocks. I just sold them in the end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But looking at some you tube vids, with a bit of patience and know how, you can do it.


I'm sure it would be cheaper to get it plated where I got them polished, plus, I could try pulling the guilt card if it is a little pricy and I could say "welllll you guys weren't able to polish my back plates that well so maybe we could get this price down" lol

Jeffinslaw


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I'm sure it would be cheaper to get it plated where I got them polished, plus, I could try pulling the guilt card if it is a little pricy and I could say "welllll you guys weren't able to polish my back plates that well so maybe we could get this price down" lol
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Electroless tends to have a duller shine then the typical electrode plating. I called a few shops to plate my crapped out old ek blocks. All of them recommended electroless for water applications though it was more expensive then electrode plating.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Electroless tends to have a duller shine then the typical electrode plating. I called a few shops to plate my crapped out old ek blocks. All of them recommended electroless for water applications though it was more expensive then electrode plating.


Good to know! Thanks!

Woah... what's this? Pictures??? No way... yes way guys! I have some pictures to share with you guys. Not that exciting, but some pictures non the less. I need to hurry up and get this thing completed by the 30th! That's when I use it to present.

Anyways, let's talk about the PSU first..... so in the process of removing the wires, I destroyed it. The top layer of the PCB has lifted away and it is done for (I assume). I have ordered a new PSU and I am just going to shorten the wires (what I should have done in the first place







) I decided to use the sanding attachment on the dremel to sand down the solder and that worked REALLY well. I sanded it down until there was little left and guess what I found... little piece of copper! So that was why the solder wasn't melting. The groups of wire were all attached together with this tube thing that had a copper base to it that went through the PCB and then the GND was all soldered together, same with the 12V, 5V, and the 3.3V. Well I used the drill to carefully drill through the pieces of copper and soon enough, the wires were falling out and I could melt the solder! But the soldering iron was _too_ hot so that's why it destroyed the PCB









Anyways, here are some pictures of the PSU:



All the solder removed.



Front, notice the ugliness... that is burns I believe...



A picture in better light. See where the PCB is lifting away over on the left? Yah... not happy









Here are just a few bonus shots I took when I was emptying my loop. You can see the difficult tubing run I had to make up at the top.







I was trying to get it straight but I made the cut to long so I had extra tubing and it curved. I actually like the curve more though...



Different angle.

Next up is my unboxing of the 240GB OWC Mercury Accelsior PCIe SSD. This thing is BEAST. I believe it is almost as fast as two SSDs in RAID0 and it uses the PCIe interface of the motherboard. Here is the box:





"One of the fastest upgrades for Mac Pros and PCs."



"Mac and PC bootable with no driver setup." I am really excited about that! That means I _should_ be able to just install Windows straight to the SSD....



Different side of the box.



Other side.



And the back with all of the marketing lingo.



Slide out the plain looking white box and remove a layer of pink foam and what do we have....



Nice and safely packaged! Don't rest your parts on these bags guys, not good.



Be careful! About to open the bag to a $480 piece of hardware...



And here is the PCIe SSD in all her glory. The PCB is a nice blue color, similar to the older motherboards of Macs. What makes this PCIe SSD so fast is that those are two 120GB SSD blades set up in a RAID0 configuration. Already factory set up but it doesn't show up in the computer as a RAID array, just a normal SSD.



Different angle.



Two eSATA ports for external storage up to 32TB!



And the back.

Next up is some pictures of the new CPU block I got for the UP7. Please stand for this legend...



Yes ladies and gentlemen, I was able to purchase a BRAND NEW IN BOX EK Supreme HF CPU block in Nickel/Plexi. Got it for a fair price as well, thanks again *Lu(ky*. I'm sure you guys have seen tons of these CPUs getting unboxed but why not one more?











And the contents. It all came with the Easy Mount backplate which should make things a little easier.



Dat block... just imagine how it will look with Mayhems Orange coolant running through it...



Another angle. Never been used as well!



Still has the protective cover on the back... wow... I am amazed honestly. This thing is beautiful!

Well guys, those are all of the pictures I have. UPS is supposed to deliver my GA-Z77X-UP7 and my hard drives today but who knows when that will be. FedEx delivered the SSD and they are usually great with delivery times. I'll post pictures of the UP7 tomorrow because I am refereeing a soccer game tonight.

Thanks for looking guys!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## elAwesome

Looking good!


----------



## sinnedone

Go have some fun.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elAwesome*
> 
> Looking good!


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Go have some fun.


Hehe I will!









UPS just dropped off the board! Here is the damage that gave me a $100+ discount on the board from Amazon:





The paper had separated in JUST that corner. NO other damage! None! The board is in pristine condition, all of the accessories are in the bags sealed, it's in perfect condition!

And now the "bad news..." the PCIe SSD is not X1, it is X2







I don't know how I didn't notice that... I feel really dumb haha. Shouldn't be too much of an issue though.

I'll post some pictures of the board tomorrow!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## wermad

that gear


----------



## deafboy

Very nice!!! Getting good, mmmmm


----------



## Citra

Big updates! :Wheee:


----------



## Lu(ky

Nice eK block







keep up the great work


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that gear


That's what I'm doing too and it's mine lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Very nice!!! Getting good, mmmmm


Oh it's been good all along lol, but now it's REALLY good!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Big updates! :Wheee:


Kind of, the PSU will be here today and I will use it to set up the UP7 and if it performs well, then it is time to void the warranty and shorten the cables!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Nice eK block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep up the great work


Thanks again man! I hope you like the end result!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

So far I am NOT liking this PCIe SSD.... PC bootable with no drivers my ass.... going to have to contact OWC tomorrow and find out how the hell to install Windows 7 on this thing. It is recognized in the install disk and I was able to install Windows to it once but when it booted up again it said that the disk was corrupted or something (don't remember exactly) and so I loaded up the install disk again to reformat (which it let me do) but when I went to install it again, it said "Windows cannot be installed to this disk. Ensure that the disk's controller is enabled." Well it is a PCIe device so idk what the problem is...

Oh, and the only instructions I get with this thing is: Plug it in. Load your install disk. Not joking either, those are the steps.

Did I break it already? lol...

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Ah pci SSDs, wonderful when you get them working lol.
I remember at the PC shop I used to work at my manager had a mega build for a customer and he had a 512gb OCZ REVO drive, I think they may have ended up setting it up on a live distro of Linux to get it going... Not sure though, either way it was worth all the effort in the end, my god it was fast


----------



## jassilamba

Coming along really really well mate.


----------



## deafboy

So aside from the SSD sadness, how are you liking the new motherboard?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Ah pci SSDs, wonderful when you get them working lol.
> I remember at the PC shop I used to work at my manager had a mega build for a customer and he had a 512gb OCZ REVO drive, I think they may have ended up setting it up on a live distro of Linux to get it going... Not sure though, either way it was worth all the effort in the end, my god it was fast


All the reviews I have seen of this thing where they installed Windows 7 to it didn't mention ANYTHING on how they installed it or if they had troubles.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Coming along really really well mate.


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> So aside from the SSD sadness, how are you liking the new motherboard?


I LOVE the board. It is VERY well made and there are soooo many features that I hope to get to use one day. I am looking forward to getting the block for the board soon too!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Spent some time with OWC Tech Support on chat and we determined that the card is functioning properly. He determined that there is something with the motherboard that is preventing Windows from being installed. Here is the error message I get in the installer:

"Windows cannot be installed to this disk. The computer's hardware may not support booting to this disk. Ensure that the disk's controller is enabled in the computer's BIOS menu."

Anyone got any ideas? I have already contacted Gigabyte and I am waiting on a response.

Jeffinslaw

*EDIT* 1000th post!!!!


----------



## wildbill001

Check for Bios upgrade? Contact mobo support?

Just WAGs at this point from where I sit.

Bill W


----------



## Appl3Kork

Looks good! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wildbill001*
> 
> Check for Bios upgrade? Contact mobo support?
> 
> Just WAGs at this point from where I sit.
> 
> Bill W


Tried updating the BIOS, didn't work. Gigabyte hasn't responded after asking for a link to the product so they can verify if it works with the board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Appl3Kork*
> 
> Looks good! Keep up the good work!!


Thanks!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Well for *hits and giggles I tried installing OS X Mountain Lion on the Accelsior and it worked, the installation completed, but when I went to boot, I encountered an issue. I should have two options when I boot from the Unibeast USB: *USB* and *Mountain Lion* (name of drive Mountain Lion was installed on). Well I only have USB, and clicking that takes me to the install screen again.

It's been a long day, I'm calling it quits for tonight...









Jeffinslaw


----------



## Appl3Kork

Once you install from Unibeast you need to run Multibeast to install the boot loader. That'll give you the two options. Hope that helps, or maybe you already tried that...


----------



## Appl3Kork

Double post...


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Appl3Kork*
> 
> Once you install from Unibeast you need to run Multibeast to install the boot loader. That'll give you the two options. Hope that helps, or maybe you already tried that...


You have to boot from Unibeast after the install is completed and your computer restarts, Unibeast has the bootloader until you can get into your new install of OS X and download Multibeast. My Mountain Lion drive doesn't show up when I boot from Unibeast.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Appl3Kork

Oh ok gotcha! Wish I could have helped you further...


----------



## WebsterXC

The thing I hate the most is buying expensive hardware, and then not having it work correctly. If I knew how to help you, I would do my best but I have no idea what's going on.

Wanted to post and say I've been following closely and hope you get it fixed becauase I'm real excited for it to be finished


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Appl3Kork*
> 
> Oh ok gotcha! Wish I could have helped you further...


No worries! Thanks anyway!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> The thing I hate the most is buying expensive hardware, and then not having it work correctly. If I knew how to help you, I would do my best but I have no idea what's going on.
> 
> Wanted to post and say I've been following closely and hope you get it fixed becauase I'm real excited for it to be finished


Thanks. It's really frustrating because I am getting no where with Gigabyte tech support. There recent message was: "Are you sure it works with PC?" Um didn't you guys look it up? Just putting "OWC Mercury Accelsior PCIe SSD" into Google will get you a bunch of reviews of people using them on all different platforms from Z68, Z77 and X79 chipsets. These things DO work with PCs and I determined to figure out how to make it work lol.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Babbalabba

Wow that is horrible. They are supposed to be the last line of sanity AFTER Google, not telling you to go look it up (once is okay, but repeatedly?) which obviously you did!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babbalabba*
> 
> Wow that is horrible. They are supposed to be the last line of sanity AFTER Google, not telling you to go look it up (once is okay, but repeatedly?) which obviously you did!


Yah... it's pretty sad... I'm just baffled.... I seem to be the ONLY person who cannot get this thing working right. If you search Google with issues related to this product and installing an OS, *NOTHING* comes up. Nothing at all... I can't be the only person in the world running this combination. Statistically speaking, that has to be impossible. Just my luck though... a product that is supposed to work out of the box with no drivers is giving me a brain aneurysm. Sometimes, I hate technology....









Someone on another forum suggested to check to make sure CSM support is Enabled. Well it is, and every subsequent entry is set to "Legacy Only" and that didn't do anything, both on the Windows side and OS X side. Running out of ideas except throwing this thing out my bedroom window.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## amra88

Hey, Jeff... I've had the same problem with my RevoDrive x2 (which needs a driver disk), and the only way I'm able to install Windows (7 or 8) to it is removing all other storage from the PC and then installing (ie, no SATA drives connected, no USB except for the install media)... I don't know why, so cannot explain further, but it's the only way that I won't get that error... oh, and OSX installs nicely to it too (after I add a SilImage kext).... hope that helps!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

You're able to install to it because it's installing from an OS environment that has driver initialization. Before that, though, most motherboards can't boot to PCI-E storage, AFAIK.

By their "No driver necessary" claims, I think they mean from a Windows environment, indicating that the necessary drivers are included in the default OS drivers.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amra88*
> 
> Hey, Jeff... I've had the same problem with my RevoDrive x2 (which needs a driver disk), and the only way I'm able to install Windows (7 or 8) to it is removing all other storage from the PC and then installing (ie, no SATA drives connected, no USB except for the install media)... I don't know why, so cannot explain further, but it's the only way that I won't get that error... oh, and OSX installs nicely to it too (after I add a SilImage kext).... hope that helps!


Yes, I tried that as well yesterday, no dice. I think I may end up going with the RevoDrive... even though it is bulky, not as fast read/write times, and it is more expensive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> You're able to install to it because it's installing from an OS environment that has driver initialization. Most motherboards (AFAIK) can't boot to PCI-E storage, AFAIK.
> 
> When I read their no driver claims, I didn't believe them :/


I wouldn't believe them either except that SO MANY people have had success with these drives from Hackintoshes, to actual PCs and Macs! It just doesn't make sense.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Ah damn... You quoted me before my mini fit of edits


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Ah damn... You quoted me before my mini fit of edits


Haha too fast for you







it doesn't work with Windows or OS X for me currently so I'm not sure what to do. Gigabyte wants me to send the PCIe card to them so they can check it out with a UP7 there, is this a safe idea?

Jeffinslaw


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Haha too fast for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it doesn't work with Windows or OS X for me currently so I'm not sure what to do. Gigabyte wants me to send the PCIe card to them so they can check it out with a UP7 there, is this a safe idea?
> 
> Jeffinslaw


wait why? you already have the hardware for your X79, why cant you try it with that to see if it can install OS? if not then you should send it there/get it replaced.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> wait why? you already have the hardware for your X79, why cant you try it with that to see if it can install OS? if not then you should send it there/get it replaced.


I am currently installing Windows to the PCIe SSD as we speak on my X79 platform. I also have some interesting pictures to show you guys as well....

Here is a picture from the BIOS of my ASRock Extreme7 X79:

http://s1045.photobucket.com/user/ThisIsMyLastAccount/media/IMG_1010_zps9cd1534f.jpg.html

As you can see, the SSD is seen in the boot options. Here is another VERY interesting picture:

http://s1045.photobucket.com/user/ThisIsMyLastAccount/media/IMG_1011_zps6485ab1f.jpg.html

That's the BIOS for the Marvel chipset on the SSD!!! That doesn't show up when I boot on my UP7!!! Now... if I can find the driver to that chipset, I may be able to boot the SSD....

Jeffinslaw


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Can you install drivers in a pre-boot environment, though?


----------



## Dt_Freak1

I would say your more then halfway to being able to install the os on that ssd now since it works on the x79 setup. the fact that it is not picked up by the gigabyte z77 motherboard is concerning to say the least. anything that gets hooked up via pci-e or sata should be understood by the mainboard. even if it doesn't quite know exactly what it is, it should still be registered as something. tons of ssds that are sata and hard drives and optical drives cant be wrong. id say gigabyte needs to support you on that mainboard.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Can you install drivers in a pre-boot environment, though?


This will be the next step... once I figure out how to do that lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dt_Freak1*
> 
> I would say your more then halfway to being able to install the os on that ssd now since it works on the x79 setup. the fact that it is not picked up by the gigabyte z77 motherboard is concerning to say the least. anything that gets hooked up via pci-e or sata should be understood by the mainboard. even if it doesn't quite know exactly what it is, it should still be registered as something. tons of ssds that are sata and hard drives and optical drives cant be wrong. id say gigabyte needs to support you on that mainboard.


Yes, it is very concerning. I think it has something to do with the stupid UEFI BIOS on the UP7. Honestly, I don't know though. I will reply to Gigabyte and inform them that there is something with their BIOS that is preventing the BIOS of the SSD from being loaded.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

lol good luck


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> lol good luck


Thanks...

Well I am no closer to solving this issue.... I have determined that it is JUST the BIOS of the SSD and the BIOS of the board that are not working together. I can load the BIOS to my RocketRAID card just fine but I can't load the BIOS or install Windows to the SSD...

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Here are the messages from Gigabyte Tech Support...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me*
> I recently purchased a GA-Z77X-UP7 from Amazon and I am trying to install my operating system on an OWC Mercury Accelsior PCIe SSD. This PCIe SSD is both Mac and PC compatible with NO drivers. However, when installing Windows 7 on the SSD, I get this error message:
> 
> "Windows cannot be installed to this disk. The computer's hardware may not support booting to this disk. Ensure that the disk's controller is enabled in the computer's BIOS menu."
> 
> I spent some time with OWC Technical support and we determined that the SSD is functioning properly and tech support concluded that there was something wrong on the motherboard level. One of the selling features of this product is that there are no drivers needed for this card. I would like to figure out why I cannot get Windows installed on this SSD.
> 
> Model Name : GA-Z77X-UP7(rev. 1.0)
> 
> M/B Rev : 1.0
> BIOS Ver : F4
> Serial No. : 124100004396
> Purchase Dealer : Amazon
> 
> VGA Brand : Model :
> CPU Brand : Intel Model : i7 3770k Speed : 3.5GHz
> Operation System : Win 7 64-bit SP :
> Memory Brand : Corsair Type : DDR3
> Memory Size : 4GB Speed : 1333MHz
> Power Supply : 850 W
> 
> Currently using Intel HD4000 graphics.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigabyte*
> Dear Customer,
> 
> Can you provide us with an Link to this product so we can check with our
> team whether if it's compatible.
> We cannot find any information on this product, did you confirm with OWC
> whether if the card is compatible on an Z77 chipset board?
> This maybe an proprietary card and only is design for certain system such as
> an MAC.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me*
> Yes, here is the link: http://eshop.macsales.com/shop/SSD/PCIe/OWC/Mercury_Accelsior/RAID
> 
> Thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigabyte*
> You are certain it is compatible with an PC?
> On the chart it only mention about MAC, PC Throughput is the spec on the card
> not actually for an Windows desktop based unit. If you wish on using these type
> of card please check with OCZ Revo drive as they have been validated on an PC based
> board.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me*
> I am positive this SSD works with PCs. There are numerous reviews where people use them in their PC with the Z68, Z77, and the X79 chipset.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigabyte*
> We do not have anyway to verify this product, we will check with our team on
> compatibility factor. If they require the card will you be willing to sending
> in the card for us to examine?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me*
> It might be a possibility that I could send it in. It has something to do with the BIOS os this SSD and the BIOS of the motherboard that is preventing it from working. I installed the SSD in my X79 system with an ASRock Extreme7 and I was able to install Windows with ZERO issues. I have provided links to pictures of screens showing that the device is seen with my X79 system. Also, the option to enter the BIOS of the SSD is not presented when booting from the UP7. (file size is larger than 200KB so I cannot upload)
> 
> http://i1045.photobucket.com/albums/b459/ThisIsMyLastAccount/IMG_1010_zps9cd1534f.jpg This is the link showing the SSD in the boot options of my ASRock board.
> 
> http://i1045.photobucket.com/albums/b459/ThisIsMyLastAccount/IMG_1011_zps6485ab1f.jpg This is the link showing the option to enter the BIOS of the SSD on my ASRock Board.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigabyte*
> We will check with our team first and will get an update next week on whether
> if they will be willing to verify this card. Check back with us sometime early
> next week.


Looks like I will be the PCIe SSD in my X79 system for the time being. Ughhhh I don't want to listen to that god awful chipset fan on my ASRock though







Oh first world problems lol. I don't really want to send my card into them...

Jeffinslaw

*EDIT* Well I decided to just go ahead and install Windows 7 on a spare SSD and be done with it until after my Senior Project presentation. That way, I don't have to deal with the PCIe SSD and I don't have to rush creating the special piece I need made to attach the hard drive cages to the 360MM radiator.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

I'm sure you've verified this, but most BIOS will have a setting for "Boot from (other) device" or "Boot from additional controller" - usually in the advanced settings area. As I don't have that particular Gigabyte board, I don't know where it might be but there's an entry in almost all of the boards from them I've used in the past. I had problems booting to a couple of SCSI RAID cards back in the P45 days on a Gigabyte board until I enabled that setting - I think otherwise it just looks at devices attached to the southbridge directly.

Something to rule out if nothing else.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I'm sure you've verified this, but most BIOS will have a setting for "Boot from (other) device" or "Boot from additional controller" - usually in the advanced settings area. As I don't have that particular Gigabyte board, I don't know where it might be but there's an entry in almost all of the boards from them I've used in the past. I had problems booting to a couple of SCSI RAID cards back in the P45 days on a Gigabyte board until I enabled that setting - I think otherwise it just looks at devices attached to the southbridge directly.
> 
> Something to rule out if nothing else.


Hmm... I don't recall seeing anything like that, I'm sure there has to be. I will check it tomorrow. I got Windows 7 installed fine on this extra SanDisk Extreme I bought last June because they were so cheap. I never used it it though for some reason... oh well lol.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## wermad

Hmmm, this was an open box item from Amazon Warehouse?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Hmmm, this was an open box item from Amazon Warehouse?


I don't think it was opened. Everything was still in it's original packaging. I think the box was damaged during transit to the warehouse or something.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## waslakhani

Hey when do you graduate? I have 2 weeks left wooohoo!!


----------



## wermad

Tried switching to the other bios chip? I know it might have the same bios version but that's what GB support asks when troubleshooting their boards.

Just got mine back, same one. Not sure how they fixed but its fixed. Hopefully it holds. Not going Haswell so I'm still open to X79









Good luck w/ the ssd


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> Hey when do you graduate? I have 2 weeks left wooohoo!!


I still have like a whole month... really sucks. I will only get about a month of summer too because Washington State starts the 19th of August. High school is done on the first week of June or something but I am doing Running Start (dual credit program) so the community college doesn't get out until the 14th of June.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Tried switching to the other bios chip? I know it might have the same bios version but that's what GB support asks when troubleshooting their boards.
> 
> Just got mine back, same one. Not sure how they fixed but its fixed. Hopefully it holds. Not going Haswell so I'm still open to X79
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck w/ the ssd


Hmm... didn't think of that either. Gigabyte was basically useless for me







And I still have my X79 stuff! I'm not going to sell it until I make sure the UP7 is working without any issues though.









Jeffinslaw


----------



## rgwoehr

Have you tried using any alternative bootloaders for OS X like Clover? I don't have any experience with PCIe storage controllers though so I don't know if that would make any difference but it might be worth a shot. Maybe Clover would recognize it.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> Have you tried using any alternative bootloaders for OS X like Clover? I don't have any experience with PCIe storage controllers though so I don't know if that would make any difference but it might be worth a shot. Maybe Clover would recognize it.


Loading OS X was a just for fun experiment lol. I am going to use it eventually though. I was surprised how easy it was to load up OS X. Not pre-boot commands which was nice.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

I'm going to have to get the board block ASAP! That PLX chip and chipset get hot FAST! Going to order the block and some Corsair SP12's so I can paint the rings orange to match the board.

You guys are going to smack me but after I say this but... I don't like the back plates polished with the UP7. They don't fit it in lol







I have an AWESOME idea for them though that I think you guys will like! I won't say anymore though









Jeffinslaw


----------



## MrGrievous

Can't wait to see your crazy idea you have in mind also is that UP7 a 1155 or a 2011 board?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGrievous*
> 
> Can't wait to see your crazy idea you have in mind also is that UP7 a 1155 or a 2011 board?


Thanks! The UP7 is an 1155 board. I forgot to mention that I had a member here on the forum purchase an i7 3770k from his local Mircocenter for me. Thanks again *jassilamba*









Jeffinslaw


----------



## ToothBear

you guys buy processors localy, like in a real store?


----------



## waslakhani

I would by the 3770k from micro center since it is like a 5 minute drive.


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToothBear*
> 
> you guys buy processors localy, like in a real store?


yes.

closest to me is compusa which just became tigerdirect


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> I would by the 3770k from micro center since it is like a 5 minute drive.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> yes.
> 
> closest to me is compusa which just became tigerdirect


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToothBear*
> 
> you guys buy processors localy, like in a real store?


What those guys said ^^^









Jeffinslaw


----------



## ToothBear

were i live, the best i can hope for hardware-vise in a shop, is two year old gpu's and old powersuplies, if i am lucky i may get to see an SSD :O
wish i lived in america







guess the marked ain't big enough here, to sell hardware in stores.
anyway, what do you intend to do with the frontpanel? are you converting both holes to usb? or keeping the firevire?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToothBear*
> 
> were i live, the best i can hope for hardware-vise in a shop, is two year old gpu's and old powersuplies, if i am lucky i may get to see an SSD :O
> wish i lived in america
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess the marked ain't big enough here, to sell hardware in stores.
> anyway, what do you intend to do with the frontpanel? are you converting both holes to usb? or keeping the firevire?


The UP7 doesn't have FireWire so I'm going to wire up the power button, the LED, and the USB. I've had the stuff to do it for ages but haven't gotten around to it lol.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Just a quick update of where I am at. I haven't messed with the PCIe SSD anymore, I'm going to email Gigabyte tomorrow see if they have any ideas (I was instructed to email them sometime early this week). I will also be dropping the last little bit of stuff off at the powder coaters tomorrow. I have decided to just go with a solid side panel since it is so easy to take off (just lift the latch at the back and the panel lifts off). I have two cases (so I have two side panels) and I will be making a windowed version, I just hate all of the filing and sanding lol. I will be purchasing my custom made extensions tomorrow as well. I was quoted a VERY far price for them. I know, I know, it's cheating to go with custom extensions but hey, I'm running out of time and I don't have the patience to master sleeving right now lol.

Hope you guys are still following along! Stuff is going to get really good here soon!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Appl3Kork

I'm still here! Your build looks great so far.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Wise move on the extensions... although doing something entirely yourself can be very rewarding (especially if you have bad OCD) - it's often not worth it in the long run.

I learned that lesson the hard way when I bought my house recently. It was a foreclosure (well, basically everything here was two years ago), in good shape, but horrible paint and the flooring and trim were worn and builder's grade to say the least. I decided I would do everything myself as a 'fun project' - bad idea. It wasn't that anything was particularly difficult... carpeting is easy to tear out, trim is easy to measure, paint, cut, and attach, hardwood flooring easy to lay down, painting... well, it's painting.







Lighting, fixtures, etc. are usually painless and actually weren't bad this time either... just time consuming and back-straining.

Of course, I was still working 50-60 hour weeks - so a couple of hours at night or in the morning and a long weekend every 2-3 weeks was all I had to work on it. Let's just say that 3,000 ft² seems a lot more like 10,000 ft² when you're cutting baseboards or painting. I had initially figured it might take me 3 months, but I'd probably save $5K in labor over all... it took me 10 months, I didn't save anything because I had to pay expenses on 2 houses for the extra 7 months, I was so exhausted all the time I was no fun to be around at home or at work...

If I had just subbed out everything, I could have sat in a lawn chair in my living room and 'monitored' the progress with a cooler full of beer and played games on my laptop... and STILL SAVED MONEY! Not to mention been in my new house almost a year earlier.









So yeah, it's great to learn new skills... great to enjoy a hobby - and potentially to turn one into a job/business... but there are times when just throwing money at something and making it someone else's problem can be pretty damn rewarding as well.


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> there are times when just throwing money at something and making it someone else's problem can be pretty damn rewarding as well.


^This^

Sometimes paying someone with the right tools and time to do the works is better than tearing your hair out because you have no times or lack that one special thousand dollar tool. lol


----------



## RussianC

I really do hate stuff like this.
Threads like these are like Black Holes, You get sucked into them, reading and reading. Then you notice you have to go to school. But then you wanna keep reading.
And just like the black hole, it rips you apart. Searching CL for a G5 case and finding how to make a bit of last minute cash. Damn....... Not looking good.
Anyways, OP the Mod looks great and I hope in the future to use this as a Guide to my own.


----------



## ndoggfromhell

Jeff, have you tried disabling the onboard controllers that you're not using when installing windows to the SSD? I had a similar problem with adding a PCIE SSD to my AMD based Gigabyte system. I had to disable the onboard RAID (not sure if you have that on yours) for it to load the bios from the PCIE SSD. Something to do with the number of options roms. I disabled every controller on my board, booted with the SSD and Windows 7 on a flash drive and it installed fine. Then I slowly turned on other SATA ports until it wouldn't recognize the SSD and that's how I determined the onboard Gigabyte RAID was the culprit. Goodluck.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Appl3Kork*
> 
> I'm still here! Your build looks great so far.


Thanks man!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Wise move on the extensions... although doing something entirely yourself can be very rewarding (especially if you have bad OCD) - it's often not worth it in the long run.
> 
> I learned that lesson the hard way when I bought my house recently. It was a foreclosure (well, basically everything here was two years ago), in good shape, but horrible paint and the flooring and trim were worn and builder's grade to say the least. I decided I would do everything myself as a 'fun project' - bad idea. It wasn't that anything was particularly difficult... carpeting is easy to tear out, trim is easy to measure, paint, cut, and attach, hardwood flooring easy to lay down, painting... well, it's painting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lighting, fixtures, etc. are usually painless and actually weren't bad this time either... just time consuming and back-straining.
> 
> Of course, I was still working 50-60 hour weeks - so a couple of hours at night or in the morning and a long weekend every 2-3 weeks was all I had to work on it. Let's just say that 3,000 ft² seems a lot more like 10,000 ft² when you're cutting baseboards or painting. I had initially figured it might take me 3 months, but I'd probably save $5K in labor over all... it took me 10 months, I didn't save anything because I had to pay expenses on 2 houses for the extra 7 months, I was so exhausted all the time I was no fun to be around at home or at work...
> 
> If I had just subbed out everything, I could have sat in a lawn chair in my living room and 'monitored' the progress with a cooler full of beer and played games on my laptop... and STILL SAVED MONEY! Not to mention been in my new house almost a year earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah, it's great to learn new skills... great to enjoy a hobby - and potentially to turn one into a job/business... but there are times when just throwing money at something and making it someone else's problem can be pretty damn rewarding as well.


Haha I totally get what you're saying! That's my moms dream by the way, by foreclosures and renovate them and then sell them. Overall, I have learned so many things throughout this build. I've used tools in way I never dreamed I would use them! I learned a lot of new skills, and I WILL conquer sleeving because I want to do another mod before I go away to college








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> ^This^
> 
> Sometimes paying someone with the right tools and time to do the works is better than tearing your hair out because you have no times or lack that one special thousand dollar tool. lol


Exactly! This was me with the Rivnut tool. I should have bought the $150 tool but I instead bought the $30 tool. The shaft broke off inside a rivet. I had only put in like 5 Rivnuts and it broke off.







I then proceeded to storm upstairs and beat the crap out of my pillow in anger.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianC*
> 
> I really do hate stuff like this.
> Threads like these are like Black Holes, You get sucked into them, reading and reading. Then you notice you have to go to school. But then you wanna keep reading.
> And just like the black hole, it rips you apart. Searching CL for a G5 case and finding how to make a bit of last minute cash. Damn....... Not looking good.
> Anyways, OP the Mod looks great and I hope in the future to use this as a Guide to my own.


Yay! I have turned another reader!







hehehe make a build log when you get your case!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ndoggfromhell*
> 
> Jeff, have you tried disabling the onboard controllers that you're not using when installing windows to the SSD? I had a similar problem with adding a PCIE SSD to my AMD based Gigabyte system. I had to disable the onboard RAID (not sure if you have that on yours) for it to load the bios from the PCIE SSD. Something to do with the number of options roms. I disabled every controller on my board, booted with the SSD and Windows 7 on a flash drive and it installed fine. Then I slowly turned on other SATA ports until it wouldn't recognize the SSD and that's how I determined the onboard Gigabyte RAID was the culprit. Goodluck.


I think I might have done that... I know for sure I did disable RAID for the install because I was just using the SSD. I can go back through and look again to find the culprit. It is just time consuming and I haven't had much time lately.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## ndoggfromhell

Also, did you try moving it around from PCI-express slot to slot? My Dell server at work would only recognize my Revodrive if it was in a certain pci express slot. Turns out a lot of other had the same problem and it was a quick fix. Try moving it around to a different slot and see if that doesn't fix it.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ndoggfromhell*
> 
> Also, did you try moving it around from PCI-express slot to slot? My Dell server at work would only recognize my Revodrive if it was in a certain pci express slot. Turns out a lot of other had the same problem and it was a quick fix. Try moving it around to a different slot and see if that doesn't fix it.


I've tried every PCIe slot on the board, isn't recognized haha. That was the first thing I tried!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## RussianC

Remember the black hole thing I was talking about?

Well.... Yup.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianC*
> 
> Remember the black hole thing I was talking about?
> 
> Well.... Yup.


Noice!!!!!! Great price too! I think that's about what I paid for my first case as well. Make sure the seller packages it well!!!!!! Get insurance too!!!! The cases can easily be damaged in transit.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## RussianC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Noice!!!!!! Great price too! I think that's about what I paid for my first case as well. Make sure the seller packages it well!!!!!! Get insurance too!!!! The cases can easily be damaged in transit.
> 
> Jeffinslaw










Ow yeah, I asked him to package it very nice and tight. Hope I get it in okay condition. Thinking of Taking motherboard out and selling to someone on Craigslist.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ow yeah, I asked him to package it very nice and tight. Hope I get it in okay condition. Thinking of Taking motherboard out and selling to someone on Craigslist.


I think you would be better off selling the components on eBay. Larger market selling it that way. State you only accept Amazon Payments so you don't have to pay PayPal fees hehehehe.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## RussianC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I think you would be better off selling the components on eBay. Larger market selling it that way. State you only accept Amazon Payments so you don't have to pay PayPal fees hehehehe.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


True, or sell it here








Well, there has to be someone among these forums that is into Vintage PC gear.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianC*
> 
> True, or sell it here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there has to be someone among these forums that is into Vintage PC gear.


I don't think you'll get much action here lol

Jeffinslaw


----------



## wermad

Last I heard, ebay doesn't do amazon payments.

It can go either way from my experience. If I'm not moving the product here, I close it and move to somewhere else.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Last I heard, ebay doesn't do amazon payments.
> 
> It can go either way from my experience. If I'm not moving the product here, I close it and move to somewhere else.


Put it in the listing







it's been done before, you are _required_ to say you accept PayPal as well, but you don't _have_ to take PayPal. It's something that should become standard...

Jeffinslaw


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Put it in the listing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's been done before, you are _required_ to say you accept PayPal as well, but you don't _have_ to take PayPal. It's something that should become standard...
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Hmmm, never heard that you can add you take amazon payments. Wouldn't that be an outside transaction? I totally agree, it should be offered though. I know they accept other traditional payment options. I also see people shying away from listings that don't take paypal. I guess its the extra security blanket you get with them.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Hmmm, never heard that you can add you take amazon payments. Wouldn't that be an outside transaction? I totally agree, it should be offered though. I know they accept other traditional payment options. I also see people shying away from listings that don't take paypal. I guess its the extra security blanket you get with them.


It all comes from the idea of contracts. Lol, I've taken one quarter of law so take what I say with a grain of salt, anyways, the description on an eBay listing is like your "Terms and Conditions." Like in a contract, the listing is your offer, if they purchase your item, they are accepting your requirements with an absolute yes. So, if they back out of the sale because they actually want to use PayPal, you can fight them saying that my listing is the specific terms of a contract, if you don't like it, then don't buy it. Any lawyer with any brains would know that this is true and the people at eBay know this is true because I have sold stuff on eBay using Amazon Payments. It's pretty nifty









Jeffinslaw


----------



## RussianC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I don't think you'll get much action here lol
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Yeah..... Craigslist it is.
Really hate selling on Ebay.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> It all comes from the idea of contracts. Lol, I've taken one quarter of law so take what I say with a grain of salt, anyways, the description on an eBay listing is like your "Terms and Conditions." Like in a contract, the listing is your offer, if they purchase your item, they are accepting your requirements with an absolute yes. So, if they back out of the sale because they actually want to use PayPal, you can fight them saying that my listing is the specific terms of a contract, if you don't like it, then don't buy it. Any lawyer with any brains would know that this is true and the people at eBay know this is true because I have sold stuff on eBay using Amazon Payments. It's pretty nifty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Kewl







Will keep that mind


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Kewl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will keep that mind


But again, I'm no lawyer, so don't take this as legal advice! lol

Jeffinslaw


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> But again, I'm no lawyer, so don't take this as legal advice! lol
> 
> Jeffinslaw












Still keeping the UP7?


----------



## Konkistadori

Nice BlackMac







Subbed!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still keeping the UP7?


Oh yah! I actually really like the UP7. I haven't tried overclocking my CPU yet though, I need to though. I'm just waiting until I can put it all in the case and then I'll get some before and after delid temps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*
> 
> Nice BlackMac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subbed!


Sweet! Glad to have you along for the ride!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## sinnedone

A little OT, but I just wanted to add that I HATE Ebay. Screw their double dippin 9 percent here 4 percent there crap!

That was all.

Jeff...Is your camera broken? This thread needs more pics. lol


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> A little OT, but I just wanted to add that I HATE Ebay. Screw their double dippin 9 percent here 4 percent there crap!
> 
> That was all.
> 
> Jeff...Is your camera broken? This thread needs more pics. lol


Agreed... moar pics now!

And yeah, ebay sucks for all they take... but after dealing with some of the trash (ahem, I mean "interesting people") that respond to CL postings... or trying to sell a bunch of electronics equipment in an actual garage sale - where 90% of the people are over the age of 70... it starts looking a whole lot more reasonable.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> A little OT, but I just wanted to add that I HATE Ebay. Screw their double dippin 9 percent here 4 percent there crap!
> 
> That was all.
> 
> Jeff...Is your camera broken? This thread needs more pics. lol


It's a nice day here so I could take apart the loop for some pictures of the motherboard, just the mobo, the GPUs are naked and are waiting for their special treatment








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Agreed... moar pics now!
> 
> And yeah, ebay sucks for all they take... but after dealing with some of the trash (ahem, I mean "interesting people") that respond to CL postings... or trying to sell a bunch of electronics equipment in an actual garage sale - where 90% of the people are over the age of 70... it starts looking a whole lot more reasonable.


Don't get me started on CL.... "I am buying this as a gift for my mother's brother's daughter's sister's nephew in law who is studying in the African Air Force. I would like to pay for this item with the super safe payment system of PayPal. I will pay an extra $100 for shipping!" I wish there was a :shootselfinhead: smily lol.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Well of course... I get home from class and it's raining. I don't really want to take pictures outside because of the rain, so I'll just take some pictures of my ghetto test bench set up lol. Hope you guys enjoy!



This was from when I removed my MIPs block from the Extreme7. Looks like it had good coverage...



Yep, looks like good coverage too me.



Picture showing the size of the i7 3820 to the i7 3770k. The 2011 chips are pretty big!

*CAUTION* These pictures are pretty scary, still need to get a decent camera.





That CPU block...





















I do like the orange color and the PCIe slots are actually pretty nice. I like them better than the slots on my Extreme7.

Hope you guys enjoyed the photos! Kind of boring because I don't have anything to do while the stuff is at the powder coaters.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## sinnedone

lol

nice pics. Its always fun to have a pc on top of cardboard, people are usually like. "It turns on like that!" lol


----------



## RussianC

But why change out your Extreme 7?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> lol
> 
> nice pics. Its always fun to have a pc on top of cardboard, people are usually like. "It turns on like that!" lol


Lol it's actually on the motherboard tray. Those magazines to the right are there to make the tray level with my desk mat thing haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianC*
> 
> But why change out your Extreme 7?


There were a few factors that made me change to 1155. One was that I hated the chipset fan, it was super loud, it only had 6 DIMM slots, not 8 (couldn't afford the Extreme9 at the time). I was considering just changing boards and getting an i7 3930k but that would have been more expensive and I didn't really like any of the X79 boards. So a few things made me switch to the UP7.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## deafboy

That really is a gorgeous board. mmmm


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> That really is a gorgeous board. mmmm


If only there X79 version was as nice lol.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> If only there X79 version was as nice lol.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Hey now









The UD7 OC is pretty nice.


----------



## mxfreek09

.... just


----------



## barkinos98

dude. UP7 kicks ass or what? Lovin' it, and i'm sure this setup would be way easier on your side.
just a question, what tubing are you using? i'm sure people asked this countless times, so yes i apologize up front


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Hey now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The UD7 OC is pretty nice.


Too much wasted space on that board! It isn't a "true" UP7 IMHO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxfreek09*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... just


Hehehe thanks!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> dude. UP7 kicks ass or what? Lovin' it, and i'm sure this setup would be way easier on your side.
> just a question, what tubing are you using? i'm sure people asked this countless times, so yes i apologize up front


Oh it kicks ass x2! I'm not quite sure what you mean by "side" but if you mean OS X, it loads OS X with no pre-boot codes or any special things. Loaded OS X right up, installed, couldn't test it though because of the PCIe SSD though







I am currently using 3/8in OD silver tubing until after I present my Senior Project, the computer. After that, I have a few more small things to add to it, one being the motherboard block which I have figured out how to make look better, more on that later. Then, I will be going with 1/2in barbs with 7/16in tubing and Mayhems Gigabyte Orange!

So about the motherboard block, couple things about it I dislike. For one, it isn't nickel plated, that will have to change. Second, what is with the silver part of it??? Couldn't they have just used POM instead?? Ughh... so instead of having that part fabricated out of POM, I am going to get it color anodized black so it looks like it is POM. It should look pretty sick. And it will match the board perfectly!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Oh it kicks ass x2! I'm not quite sure what you mean by "side" but if you mean OS X, it loads OS X with no pre-boot codes or any special things. Loaded OS X right up, installed, couldn't test it though because of the PCIe SSD though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently using 3/8in OD silver tubing until after I present my Senior Project, the computer. After that, I have a few more small things to add to it, one being the motherboard block which I have figured out how to make look better, more on that later. Then, I will be going with 1/2in barbs with 7/16in tubing and Mayhems Gigabyte Orange!
> 
> So about the motherboard block, couple things about it I dislike. For one, it isn't nickel plated, that will have to change. Second, what is with the silver part of it??? Couldn't they have just used POM instead?? Ughh... so instead of having that part fabricated out of POM, I am going to get it color anodized black so it looks like it is POM. It should look pretty sick. And it will match the board perfectly!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


I meant the installation process








but thanks, gigabyte orange is an incredible color by its own


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I meant the installation process
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but thanks, gigabyte orange is an incredible color by its own


It is! I really like the orange, very beautiful in person!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Got some pictures for you guys!

















What do you guys think?

Jeffinslaw


----------



## KillThePancake

I WANT THAT TUBING.

Looks great otherwise, the only odd thing that catches my eye is that one small fan pulling air in on the exhaust of that PSU.

Looking good!









EDIT: And are you just using water? Sorry if it was said earlier.


----------



## deafboy

Sleeving looks awesome, now comb it, lol.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> I WANT THAT TUBING.
> 
> Looks great otherwise, the only odd thing that catches my eye is that one small fan pulling air in on the exhaust of that PSU.
> 
> Looking good!


It's just plain old Tygon Silver Antimicrobial Tubing. *Link*

And that fan is to help cool the PSU. I have been doing a lot of mining with my GPUs and the one fan in the PSU isn't enough so that little 80MM fan is there to help. That things pushes a TON of air!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Sleeving looks awesome, now comb it, lol.


In due time lol. I'm thinking of sewing them instead...

Jeffinslaw


----------



## KillThePancake

Thanks for the link









I just found it a little odd that it was pushing air into the exhaust, instead of exhaust out the exhaust lol. I'm thinking of adding another fan to mine, as miy psu gets pretty loud at times.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Thanks for the link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just found it a little odd that it was pushing air into the exhaust, instead of exhaust out the exhaust lol. I'm thinking of adding another fan to mine, as miy psu gets pretty loud at times.


There is also a vent on the backside underneath the cable plug ins that the air can come out of. It really does help my power supply out. Also not pictured is the fan that is keeping the PLX chip cool. I think that that was what was causing my computer to shut off during mining was the PLX chip overheating because I removed the fan for the pictures I took earlier today and forgot to put it back, and after an hour of mining, the computer shut off. Put the fan back and it has been going strong for about 3 almost 4 hours now. I need that motherboard block lol.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> There is also a vent on the backside underneath the cable plug ins that the air can come out of. It really does help my power supply out. Also not pictured is the fan that is keeping the PLX chip cool. I think that that was what was causing my computer to shut off during mining was the PLX chip overheating because I removed the fan for the pictures I took earlier today and forgot to put it back, and after an hour of mining, the computer shut off. Put the fan back and it has been going strong for about 3 almost 4 hours now. I need that motherboard block lol.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Ah I see. As long as it keeps it cool







I bet a block would look pretty friggin' epic on that board too


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Ah I see. As long as it keeps it cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet a block would look pretty friggin' epic on that board too


The block that is made for the UP7 is pretty cool already, I'm just going to make it better









Not very impressed with the powder coaters this time around... I specified that I needed the last bit of stuff finished by today (dropped it off last Wednesday) and I called them around noon today and they had done two small pieces out of the group of stuff I dropped off. I am going out of town this weekend and I leave tomorrow around noon so I wanted to test the computer before I left because I present next Thursday. They said they would have it finished by the end of today but the shop closes in 6 minutes and I still haven't gotten a call yet...

Jeffinslaw


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> The block that is made for the UP7 is pretty cool already, I'm just going to make it better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not very impressed with the powder coaters this time around... I specified that I needed the last bit of stuff finished by today (dropped it off last Wednesday) and I called them around noon today and they had done two small pieces out of the group of stuff I dropped off. I am going out of town this weekend and I leave tomorrow around noon so I wanted to test the computer before I left because I present next Thursday. They said they would have it finished by the end of today but the shop closes in 6 minutes and I still haven't gotten a call yet...
> 
> Jeffinslaw


It's overclock.net, of course you''l make it better









That blows man, always sucks when there are reliability issues with a company. Hope all goes well soon


----------



## wermad

Fan-Atic ftw









So tempted to pick up a UP7. Missed on one ebay for ~$260







.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> It's overclock.net, of course you''l make it better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That blows man, always sucks when there are reliability issues with a company. Hope all goes well soon


Well they called me at 4:38 haha, they waited to close until after I got my stuff, except they messed up one piece. They coated it gloss instead of matte so they said they would fix it and have it ready ASAP in the morning tomorrow (or today lol).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Fan-Atic ftw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So tempted to pick up a UP7. Missed on one ebay for ~$260
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Do it!!!!! Do it! It is soooo awesome! I really honestly love this board. The orange color is just amazing and it really pops in my case.

So this evening, when I should have been working on a paper, I assembled all of the stuff into the case and wow... it's hard to peel my eyes off of it lol. There are a few things missing like the front panel connector and some sleeving and the 5.25in bay where the fan controller is supposed to go. I still need to put the PSU in the bottom and fill 'er up but I will do that on Monday. She really is a beauty. I will have some pictures for you guys tomorrow, they will be from my iPhone 5 though so they won't be that great. I will take them outside though so they will hopefully be better. It's almost done guys... so close!

And guess what... plans are underway for a Mac Pro mod







it won't be quite as powerful as this, but I will be using the i7 3820 chip I have laying around and it will be air-cooled. Not sure what to do as fas as graphics though. I actually may end up selling the Mac Pro mod to a friend of mine who does a lot of photography work so I would choose a GPU that would work well for that.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

I'll leave you guys with some pictures for the weekend! I should have used a lighter color of towel too...

















































What do you guys think about those backplates??? That was the surprise I mentioned earlier







I traced the original backplates onto a sheet of aluminum and then cut them out with a jigsaw, filed the edges and had them powder coated orange. Then, I had the original backplates powder coated matte black and looks awesome I think. I'd like to see what you guys think as well!









Enjoy!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## jassilamba

Looking really really good so far man. Love the black and orange color scheme going on.

Hope the CPU is all good and no issues.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Looking really really good so far man. Love the black and orange color scheme going on.
> 
> Hope the CPU is all good and no issues.


Thanks! And the CPU is functioning great! No issues at all. I haven't had a chance to see how well it overclocks but thanks again for picking it up for me!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## sinnedone

Looking good mah man looking good.

Next time no towel. Contrast in textures make for good composition.









Try and block out the sun with your hand if the lens doesn't have a guard too.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Looking good mah man looking good.
> 
> Next time no towel. Contrast in textures make for good composition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try and block out the sun with your hand if the lens doesn't have a guard too.


Yah... there will be no towel for the final pictures. Lol lens.... these were shot with an iPhone hahaha. Still saving up for the T4i and a 50MM Prime lens.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Slayem

Loving the colors! Well done!


----------



## deafboy

What color did you go with?


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Yah... there will be no towel for the final pictures. Lol lens.... these were shot with an iPhone hahaha. Still saving up for the T4i and a 50MM Prime lens.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


lol cup the phone with your hand then.


----------



## Noskcaj

I really want to mod one of my G5s now, but i've got an emac and maybe an xbox to do first.


----------



## Dt_Freak1

nice work man! looks clean


----------



## KillThePancake

Sexy! I just don't like the wire fan grills on top though. But looks friggin' awesome! Steve Jobs is either really proud, or rolling over in his grave lol


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Sexy! I just don't like the wire fan grills on top though. But looks friggin' awesome! *Steve Jobs is either really proud, or rolling over in his grave lol*


I say he is proudly rolling in his grave.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slayem*
> 
> Loving the colors! Well done!


Thanks man!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> What color did you go with?


Color for what? I'm using orange? Lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> lol cup the phone with your hand then.


Okay, I'll try that next time!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> I really want to mod one of my G5s now, but i've got an emac and maybe an xbox to do first.


Nope, you do your G5 first








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dt_Freak1*
> 
> nice work man! looks clean


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Sexy! I just don't like the wire fan grills on top though. But looks friggin' awesome! Steve Jobs is either really proud, or rolling over in his grave lol


I would like some sort of radiator drop in mount or something instead but I like the fan grills lol. They match the ones on the back!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> I say he is proudly rolling in his grave.


I sure hope he is lol.

Thanks for the comments guys!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## deafboy

Powder coat, which color? BK01?


----------



## Solonowarion

Looks so good man.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yeah that looks amazing. Fantastic work all around.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Powder coat, which color? BK01?


That I don't know... lol I tell them I want it glossy black and I get it back glossy black. It's just the stock glossy black I guess, not sure the code for it though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Looks so good man.


Thanks!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## deafboy

lol, gotcha.


----------



## WebsterXC

Words cannot express how impressed I am with your hard work and beautiful result. I don't even...wow.

Is this real life


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Nope, you do your G5 first


The Emac, TV and 1st gen imac wouldn't work how i wanted. if the xbox doesn't, i'll try a G5


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

I love it! Very, very nice work on all of this! I think the finger guards on top look great. About the only thing that I could think of that might look better would be a single plate of modder's mesh that matches the front grille of the G5 case. However, the benefit to the wire guards is that they flow much, much better - and that's way more important than _minor_ aesthetics... especially when anyone looking at it will be to busy drooling over the insides of the case to even bother noticing that there IS a top to it.


----------



## andyv

This looks great. It has inspired me to wanna try find a G5 case and do the same.

Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## sayaman22

Me too... Well sort of. I found an old iMac, and I'm going to put my sig rig in it as soon as I can afford a Haswell setup.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Yeah that looks amazing. Fantastic work all around.


Thank you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> lol, gotcha.


Yah, I could ask them when I pick up my last piece tomorrow if you would like?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> Words cannot express how impressed I am with your hard work and beautiful result. I don't even...wow.
> 
> Is this real life


Thanks a bunch man!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> The Emac, TV and 1st gen imac wouldn't work how i wanted. if the xbox doesn't, i'll try a G5


No no no no, G5 now! Xbox is lame hahaha. I actually want to watercool my 360 and then sell it to buy the Xbox One.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I love it! Very, very nice work on all of this! I think the finger guards on top look great. About the only thing that I could think of that might look better would be a single plate of modder's mesh that matches the front grille of the G5 case. However, the benefit to the wire guards is that they flow much, much better - and that's way more important than _minor_ aesthetics... especially when anyone looking at it will be to busy drooling over the insides of the case to even bother noticing that there IS a top to it.


Haha thanks for the comment! Originally, I wanted to flush mount some honeycomb mesh in the fan holes, I though that that would look sweet! Oh gosh... I just had an awesome idea







I know what I'm going to do with the other case I have!!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyv*
> 
> This looks great. It has inspired me to wanna try find a G5 case and do the same.
> 
> Thanks for sharing it.


Awesome! That is great to hear!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sayaman22*
> 
> Me too... Well sort of. I found an old iMac, and I'm going to put my sig rig in it as soon as I can afford a Haswell setup.


In an iMac? That should be interesting!









By the way, I am home! Very nice to be home by the way! Enjoyed my weekend trip but now it is time to work on my computer! Thanks for all the comments guys!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> No no no no, G5 now! Xbox is lame hahaha. I actually want to watercool my 360 and then sell it to buy the Xbox One.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


someone else's prototype: http://www.overclock.net/t/1394539/build-log-the-six-pence-project/10#post_20054205


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> someone else's prototype: http://www.overclock.net/t/1394539/build-log-the-six-pence-project/10#post_20054205


Thanks for the link!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> I say he is proudly rolling in his grave.


LOL. "These damn case modders messing up my products... grumbl grumble grumble"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I would like some sort of radiator drop in mount or something instead but I like the fan grills lol. They match the ones on the back!
> I sure hope he is lol.
> 
> Thanks for the comments guys!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


It's just something about those wire fan grills lol. But at least they're black so it's all good


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Yah, I could ask them when I pick up my last piece tomorrow if you would like?
> 
> Jeffinslaw


That would be lovely


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> That would be lovely


I'm such a failure







I forgot to ask... I was in a hurry today and I had had a calc test that fried my brain so today wasn't the greatest...

BUT! Good news! I got the power supply finished up and I am currently leak testing! Yes that's right folks, for the first time ever, I have the power supply and all of the parts in the case! Minus the fan controller... that was a huge smack in the face because I forgot to run an extra molex connector out for the fan controller...

Also, I have an announcement to make. *I will be selling the MurderMac case.* As this project comes to a close, I want to highlight some of the issues I had with this case. The first issue I had was that I didn't account for the extra thickness of the powder coating. This is because I didn't plan to have the case powder coated in the first place. If I were to do it again, I would try and account for the 2-3MM of extra space required. You can see this issue (along with a manufacture's error) in the back I/O panel. The motherboard does not fit when the shield thing is in place. This is partly because of the powder, and partly because Mountain Mods manufactured the pieces and they were slightly off. This is kind of hard to explain but I hope you understand.

The next issue is the space issue. This case is TINY compared to the case I should have used with all of this cooling. I basically took the amount of radiators that could fit into a TJ-07 and crammed it into this case. This made for very cramped tubing runs, very little space to work with, and overall made things a lot more difficult.

The next problem is cable management. I should have gone with the power supply up top and had the 360MM radiator at the bottom. Because I chose to use the Apple PSU housing, I had to have a custom done PSU. I shortened the cables and then had extensions made. This worked well but it isn't perfect.

All in all, this build was an amazing experience. For my first ever case mod, and computer, I am beyond impressed with the job I did. I know it isn't 100% complete but I am proud of the work I have done and maybe I will be able to pass this case onto someone who appreciates it just as much as I do, and hopefully, they will be able to fix the short comings of the case.

*I will be selling the case.* The stuff that will be included with the case is:

-both radiators and fans for the radiators
-rear case fans
-fan controller
-Corsair TX-850 Power Supply

My asking price is $600. This may seem like a lot to some of you guys but I have a LOT of hours into this case. The powder on this case alone is $150. So, let's do the math:

$50 (original price of case)
$150 (powder coating)
$125 (power supply)
$150 (radiators)
$50 (fans)
$75 (labor)

Total: $600 which I think is completely fair. Plus, you get a free fan controller.

I'll make a thread in the For Sale section of the site. Let me know what you guys think! I will have some pictures for you guys this weekend, and I will borrow a DSLR too!

Jeffinslaw

P.S. Here is a peak of the case that I will be buying to house the components:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*Link* Plus, I will be doing chrome tubing, orange collant, motherboard block, and the new EK fittings for acrylic/copper.


----------



## wermad

Sad to see the log end and g/l with the sale.

Which case are you going with now?


----------



## deafboy

Selling


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Sad to see the log end and g/l with the sale.
> 
> Which case are you going with now?


Check the link







(sorry it isn't very visible)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Selling


I know, I know... I'm just moving on to bigger and better things!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## wermad

LD V8, nice









You ordering new? I know someone looking to offload theirs as well as there's one in the market.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> LD V8, nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ordering new? I know someone looking to offload theirs as well as there's one in the market.


I noticed that... I might send him a message and see if I could get a good price on it. I will have to have the case stripped and painted though, might have it painted instead of powder coated. Will see how Little Devil does it in the first place...

Jeffinslaw


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I noticed that... I might send him a message and see if I could get a good price on it. I will have to have the case stripped and painted though, might have it painted instead of powder coated. Will see how Little Devil does it in the first place...
> 
> Jeffinslaw


sent you a pm.

Sweet! Can't wait to see this build. I've liked LDs but never really saw myself getting one. New parts/projects are exciting!!!!!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> sent you a pm.
> 
> Sweet! Can't wait to see this build. I've liked LDs but never really saw myself getting one. New parts/projects are exciting!!!!!


Ever since I saw B-Negatives build in his Little Devil case, they have really inspired me. I would love to have an STH10 but it is out of the budget with all of the radiators mounts and stuff I would have to buy. With the Little Devil, I have everything I already need!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## WebsterXC

I've recently purchased a little devil myself (V8 White Reverse) and it is by far the most beautiful case I have ever seen or owned. The guy that designs them accounts for 3-4mm for the crazy thick powder coat that he puts on (forget about trying to scratch it, it just doesn't). I highly reccommend the cases, check out my user page for some mid-build pictures if you're interested. I'll upload more pictures tonight when its finished


----------



## WebsterXC

Okay triple post...? Stupid phone


----------



## jassilamba

Man I was so looking forward to you getting this build done in the G5, oh well, glad to see you move to LD, even better. On my dell, I plastidipped in instead of powdercoating it and the results I think came out really nice, it gives it a powdercoat grain finish.:

Before:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







After:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> I've recently purchased a little devil myself (V8 White Reverse) and it is by far the most beautiful case I have ever seen or owned. The guy that designs them accounts for 3-4mm for the crazy thick powder coat that he puts on (forget about trying to scratch it, it just doesn't). I highly reccommend the cases, check out my user page for some mid-build pictures if you're interested. I'll upload more pictures tonight when its finished


I saw pictures of your build in the OCN Water Cooling thread, it looks great!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Man I was so looking forward to you getting this build done in the G5, oh well, glad to see you move to LD, even better. On my dell, I plastidipped in instead of powdercoating it and the results I think came out really nice, it gives it a powdercoat grain finish.:
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Don't worry, it will be "finished" about 99% finished. Theres just some things that to do, I would have to completely take everything out to do. I will get some pictures of it finished though!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Krosh

98 apges a 1 roll of toilet paper later and i'm upto date with this build cant wait to see the end result


----------



## Selquist979

Sub'd. Great Looking build.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krosh*
> 
> 98 apges a 1 roll of toilet paper later and i'm upto date with this build cant wait to see the end result


That toilet paper better be to wipe up the drool








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Selquist979*
> 
> Sub'd. Great Looking build.


Thanks man!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Krosh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> That toilet paper better be to wipe up the drool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


you could call it drool


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krosh*
> 
> you could call it drool


Oh gross... lol

Well guys... I am the proud owner of a Little Devil V8 case! I purchased it pre-owned through another user here on OCN. It is black and white so I will get the white parts powder coated orange. I am also going to see if I can get some stuff sponsored as well. That means I will be starting a new thread for that build log!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Oh gross... lol
> 
> Well guys... I am the proud owner of a Little Devil V8 case! I purchased it pre-owned through another user here on OCN. It is black and white so I will get the white parts powder coated orange. I am also going to see if I can get some stuff sponsored as well. That means I will be starting a new thread for that build log!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Congrats









Don't forget to check w/ the mods if you're gonna do a sponsored log









edit: btw, LD is made from aluminum, make sure the blasting is done with a non-harsh media to avoid warping it


----------



## deafboy

lol. Congrats on a bit boy case.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to check w/ the mods if you're gonna do a sponsored log
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: btw, LD is made from aluminum, make sure the blasting is done with a non-harsh media to avoid warping it


Thanks for the heads up. The company that I go through does sand blasting so I will make sure that that is appropriate for the case. And yes, I will make sure to contact a mod before I post my sponsored build log, if I am lucky enough to get sponsored.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> lol. Congrats on a bit boy case.


Lol thanks! I hope I do a great job on this case!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## CSCoder4ever

This machine is really turning out awesome.

I hope it's nearly complete though. just because having a functioning system is always nice to have


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> This machine is really turning out awesome.
> 
> I hope it's nearly complete though. just because having a functioning system is always nice to have


Sadly it came to an end. Jeffs moving on to an awesome LD V8 (similar to this):


----------



## Citra

Make a post here once you made the new thread!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> This machine is really turning out awesome.
> 
> I hope it's nearly complete though. just because having a functioning system is always nice to have


It is basically complete, I am actually typing from it right now. This case is more for air cooling instead of water cooling. Slap a NH-D14 in there and you are good to go! I'll have some pictures this weekend!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Sadly it came to an end. Jeffs moving on to an awesome LD V8 (similar to this):


Wow...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Make a post here once you made the new thread!


Oh you know it!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Well, I was going to tell you to come to the dark side (erm I mean CaseLabs club) but I see you've already pulled the trigger. Not that there's anything wrong with an LD case - just that after tasting the CL Kool-Aid - I can't ever see buying anything else.







Plus we have cookies.



Sooo.... build log in new thread? Linky? I can has?


----------



## deafboy

I honestly think CaseLabs is a bit overrated...


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Well, I was going to tell you to come to the dark side (erm I mean CaseLabs club) but I see you've already pulled the trigger. Not that there's anything wrong with an LD case - just that after tasting the CL Kool-Aid - I can't ever see buying anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus we have cookies.
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo.... build log in new thread? Linky? I can has?


Hahaha I would have preferred a Caselabs case but with all of the radiator mounts and required accessories, it put the total at over $800 for an STH10. I don't want one of the double wide cases, I find them a little odd but I love seeing builds in them! So the Little Devil was the choice for me. It can fit three 480MM radiators with no modding! I like the sound of that, plenty of cooling potential for quad 8970's








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> I honestly think CaseLabs is a bit overrated...


I think Caselabs cases fit certain builds, but not others. There are some builds that should have them and do, and there are other builds that have them when they don't need it.

I will have go ahead and get a build log up now and then when I hear back from any sponsors, I will have a mod move it for me.









For anyone still reading this log: this log is NOT done yet! There will still be some final pictures! Thanks again guys!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> I honestly think CaseLabs is a bit overrated...


Honestly, they probably have the best construction of any custom case company and they're highly customizable. Also, being the new kid on the block and having a big fan and customer base here on ocn, its understable some ppl don't like them. I myself think they're awesome. If I had the money, STH10 would be sitting in my room right now


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Honestly, they probably have the best construction of any custom case company and they're highly customizable. Also, being the new kid on the block and having a big fan and customer base here on ocn, its understable some ppl don't like them. I myself think they're awesome. If I had the money, STH10 would be sitting in my room right now


I have a STH10 sitting in the room next to me. It's nice, but I still think it's overrated, lol.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Honestly, they probably have the best construction of any custom case company and they're highly customizable. Also, being the new kid on the block and having a big fan and customer base here on ocn, its understable some ppl don't like them. I myself think they're awesome. If I had the money, STH10 would be sitting in my room right now


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> I have a STH10 sitting in the room next to me. It's nice, but I still think it's overrated, lol.


Okay guys, no more arguing









Here is the link! http://www.overclock.net/t/1395789/build-log-orange-madness

Jeffinslaw


----------



## deafboy

Who's arguing?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Who's arguing?


Don't worry, you're good







I just don't want a flame war started in my log about Caselabs cases, not saying anyone would do that though.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Naw... everyone is entitled to their opinions... it's all good. Regardless of the case - it's what you do with it that matters most. CL definitely isn't for everyone (for one thing you need some pretty deep pockets or it's a waste). I've seen many incredible builds in the TJ07 which I love. I still won't ever buy another Silverstone case again (because I feel the same about them as deafboy does about CL) but that doesn't stop me from drooling over some of the very, very sexy rigs people have built in them. The inspiration for this build being first and foremost among those.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Who's arguing?


Qft









Jeff, did you have to sand down some areas to make it fit (remove some powder coating)? Just curious if you're selling it whole or in parts


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Naw... everyone is entitled to their opinions... it's all good. Regardless of the case - it's what you do with it that matters most. CL definitely isn't for everyone (for one thing you need some pretty deep pockets or it's a waste). I've seen many incredible builds in the TJ07 which I love. I still won't ever buy another Silverstone case again (because I feel the same about them as deafboy does about CL) but that doesn't stop me from drooling over some of the very, very sexy rigs people have built in them. The inspiration for this build being first and foremost among those.


You do have a very good point! That's the way some people feel about this case, they hate Apple but they love the build!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Qft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff, did you have to sand down some areas to make it fit (remove some powder coating)? Just curious if you're selling it whole or in parts


I haven't had to sand down anything which is nice. There are just some minor things that need to be done to the case to complete it like making the holes on the top for the screws for the rad a bit larger, adding the 5.25in bay cover, some touch up paint. And yes, I will be selling the whole case, but not the components in it







Here's the quote from an earlier post about what is included when you purchase the case:
Quote:


> I will be selling the case. The stuff that will be included with the case is:
> 
> -both radiators and fans for the radiators
> -rear case fans
> -fan controller
> -Corsair TX-850 Power Supply
> 
> My asking price is $600. This may seem like a lot to some of you guys but I have a LOT of hours into this case. The powder on this case alone is $150. So, let's do the math:
> 
> $50 (original price of case)
> $150 (powder coating)
> $125 (power supply)
> $150 (radiators)
> $50 (fans)
> $75 (labor)
> 
> Total: $600 which I think is completely fair. Plus, you get a free fan controller.


Jeffinslaw

*EDIT* Do you think I would attract more attention if I sold my X79 system with the case? That way, I could get more money for the computer and spend some more on my Little Devil case.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> *EDIT* Do you think I would attract more attention if I sold my X79 system with the case? That way, I could get more money for the computer and spend some more on my Little Devil case.


You could 'float a trial balloon' with it as a complete system... then if you don't get takers, or if people in that thread are asking you if you're willing to part it out... change to pricing each piece independently.

As far as I'm concerned - I think more people are going to be interested in a single piece of hardware. However, there might be someone that's been following your build, and is looking to get a new rig - but not wanting/able to build from the ground up - that would jump at the opportunity.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> You could 'float a trial balloon' with it as a complete system... then if you don't get takers, or if people in that thread are asking you if you're willing to part it out... change to pricing each piece independently.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned - I think more people are going to be interested in a single piece of hardware. However, there might be someone that's been following your build, and is looking to get a new rig - but not wanting/able to build from the ground up - that would jump at the opportunity.


I will do that then! Thanks!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## deafboy

I'm a bit worried now about the added thickness... that amount you stated is higher than what I was quoted when I went in. With my case largely being friction fit I don't have much room for error, lol. 2-3mm is huge.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> I'm a bit worried now about the added thickness... that amount you stated is higher than what I was quoted when I went in. With my case largely being friction fit I don't have much room for error, lol. 2-3mm is huge.


Yah... idk man. I guess it gives a little more "snug" fit lol. You could always get a section that has something that is friction fit and have it powder coated and then test it to see if it will work?

Jeffinslaw


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Yah... idk man. I guess it gives a little more "snug" fit lol. You could always get a section that has something that is friction fit and have it powder coated and then test it to see if it will work?
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Or you could have the areas that are supposed to fit together (provided they are hidden from view) masked off or sanded down afterward. I agree though that 2mm seems excessive... that's like another whole sheet of alu in many cases.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Yah... idk man. I guess it gives a little more "snug" fit lol. You could always get a section that has something that is friction fit and have it powder coated and then test it to see if it will work?
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Well the pieces that are friction fit are the big pieces, lol, so at that point I might as well just get it all done. 1/10th of an inch is just more than I was expecting.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Or you could have the areas that are supposed to fit together (provided they are hidden from view) masked off or sanded down afterward. I agree though that 2mm seems excessive... that's like another whole sheet of alu in many cases.


I think I may be exaggerating a little bit







in all honesty, I don't think it is 2-3MM think.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Well the pieces that are friction fit are the big pieces, lol, so at that point I might as well just get it all done. 1/10th of an inch is just more than I was expecting.


See above ^^^ If you would like, you are more than willing to come see the computer in person this weekend when I tear it down (again) and I can show you how it is put together and everything.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I think I may be exaggerating a little bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in all honesty, I don't think it is 2-3MM think.
> See above ^^^ If you would like, you are more than willing to come see the computer in person this weekend when I tear it down (again) and I can show you how it is put together and everything.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Sounds good to me, just let me know when and where....


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I'll leave you guys with some pictures for the weekend! I should have used a lighter color of towel too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think about those backplates??? That was the surprise I mentioned earlier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I traced the original backplates onto a sheet of aluminum and then cut them out with a jigsaw, filed the edges and had them powder coated orange. Then, I had the original backplates powder coated matte black and looks awesome I think. I'd like to see what you guys think as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


This is a great looking mod, kind of sad to see it end. But good luck with the LD case.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> This is a great looking mod, kind of sad to see it end. But good luck with the LD case.


I'll finish it up before I sell it! Lol I've been thinking about ways to complete it.

What do you guys think about *this* for the top 360MM radiator? I would also get one made for the dual 80MM fan in the back because I think they look kind of cool!

Jeffinslaw

*EDIT* Or *this* one?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I'll finish it up before I sell it! Lol I've been thinking about ways to complete it.
> 
> What do you guys think about *this* for the top 360MM radiator? I would also get one made for the dual 80MM fan in the back because I think they look kind of cool!
> 
> Jeffinslaw
> 
> *EDIT* Or *this* one?


I personally think it's fine up top the way it is... but if I had to vote... I'd go with the second one (Phobya).


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I personally think it's fine up top the way it is... but if I had to vote... I'd go with the second one (Phobya).


Thanks for your vote! Too bad nobody else voiced their opinion







oh well lol. I think I'm going to go with the Primochill one honestly, I REALLY like the look of it and I think it would work well with the case. I'll purchase that tomorrow. Woot! Going to purchase that grill tomorrow, a Canon Rebel EOS T3i, and a 50mm prime lens from a user on OCN.

Just bought an EVGA GTX 580 with an EK Nickel/Plexi block and black backplate for MurderMac when I sell it. Going to throw some Ice Dragon in there with 1/2in barbs and clear 7/16in tubing. Should look awesome!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## sinnedone

So change of heart?

I like the first grille too, but would rather it have countersunk hex crews instead of the regular ones.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> So change of heart?
> 
> I like the first grille too, but would rather it have countersunk hex crews instead of the regular ones.


Just going to finish MurderMac up properly before I sell her







I like the screws they used too lol. It doesn't come with any mounting hardware but I'm going to go see if I can find those type of screws at the hardware store and get all matching screws.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Update this evening









Jeffinslaw


----------



## waslakhani

Yayyyyyyyy!!!!


----------



## cptnighthawk666

I like I like. can you tell me what the best and easiest buy for a watercooling setup ?I'm a noob


----------



## derickwm

I heard you have interest in an R3E BE


----------



## deafboy

Camera!!!


----------



## derickwm

Shush you!


----------



## deafboy

LOL at the roll of toilet paper


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> Yayyyyyyyy!!!!


Finally good photos!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> I like I like. can you tell me what the best and easiest buy for a watercooling setup ?I'm a noob


I shall direct you to the Watercooling section of the forum for that!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I heard you have interest in an R3E BE


Perhaps...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Camera!!!


I know! Finally!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> LOL at the roll of toilet paper










That's for leaks, didn't have paper towel at the time lol

Jeffinslaw


----------



## deafboy

"Leaks"


----------



## Citra

Faulty faucet.


----------



## sinnedone

lol "leaks"









Im so jealous right now.


----------



## deafboy

Did you get a 50mm?


----------



## wildbill001

More importantly, when are you going to start the water-cooling build-log for the T3i?









(I'm sooooo jealous.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> "Leaks"


I... I don't know what to say...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Faulty faucet.


Exactly








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> lol "leaks"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im so jealous right now.


Haha thanks! I would invest in a good camera early on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Did you get a 50mm?


Not yet. I PM'd a member here who has one for sale but he hasn't been online in about a week.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wildbill001*
> 
> More importantly, when are you going to start the water-cooling build-log for the T3i?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm sooooo jealous.


Lol, I'll watercool my camera after I finish my Little Devil.

Currently editing pictures! I took a lot! Should be up in about an hour at the most.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Prepare for picture overload!







Let me know what you guys think about the simple editing I did. All I did was add a border and my username to the pictures.

Let's go!

*Update 19 - Semi Completed Pictures*

So this will be the last time you see the UP7 in MurderMac. The ASRock Extreme7 X79 will going in there along with an EVGA GTX 580. The system will be sold as a complete system minus hard drives/SSDs. I'll get it finished then post in the market place.

So, let's begin!





Getting closer...





I love the way the extensions came out, I think they are perfect. I don't think I am going to sew them either when they go in my Little Devil case.



That CPU block...













The board buttons.





Tried to catch the reflection... then suddenly DUST!



Ultra Durable











Dat ass...





Did I mention I love this CPU block?





Cables to power supply...



The power supply!



Now that we had the photoshoot, it's time to drain the system!



Thank god for quick disconnects.



Most of the water out.



Oh my oh my...



A better pictures of the backplates, damn do they look good.











Beginning to loose light











Gigabyte = quality.



PLX for them GPUs.





The tightest tubing run ever...



Those power phases.



And this is why I have that roll of toilet paper...













Wild tentacles!



The power supply. So I didn't show much work of this part just because it was so frustrating lol. So the PSU is on some Rivnuts that are supporting it off of the floor of the housing. All of the long cables have been shortened for the extensions. I also wire up the original plug to the power supply. I crimped on some male and female pins to the two wires from the socket and heat-shrinked the connection so the metal from the pins wouldn't short out on anything. When I take it apart to add the black extensions I am currently working on, I'll show you guys how I did it. On to more pictures!



That hole is so the heat sink doesn't hit the housing. There was a recessed section there that I had to cut out. I applied electrical tape to the top of the housing so nothing would short out. The power supply is now cooled by two 60MM fans.





Empty case.





Time to change the backplate on the CPU. I should have used the 115X backplate first instead of the multiple option one... oh well. Not a bad mount either.





1155 pins there.



Much better.



Nice clean processor.



Clean base too.



He he he



Time to pull the ASRock out of retirement. "You're back in the game buddy!"









That is quite a lot of SATA ports...



Mount from an air cooler. Not bad...



Stupid PCI... if this board didn't have PCI, I would keep it, and that X-Fan, that needs to go. Should be great with only one GPU though.









All clean!














Not nearly as shiny.



Done!



There we have it folks! I don't think I have ever posted that many pictures before lol. Hope you enjoy! Comments, questions and concerns, please post them!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## cptnighthawk666

Man those are some nice shots really really nice work


----------



## deafboy

Glad I saw it when I did, lol, that didn't last long.


----------



## Noskcaj

that's beautiful. If i had the money i'd take that for my ubuntu build. but i'm poor.


----------



## modnoob

subbed again for like 5th time
am i doing it right


----------



## mironccr345

Very awesome work right there. Well done!

Just take care of that SSD.


----------



## Dt_Freak1

jeff I already subbed to your new build log and will look thru that one later this day. good work on the rebuild! hope she sells. if it were red and black I might consider buying it for my evil angel build lol but its definitely orange and I don't feel like investing into H20 fully


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> Man those are some nice shots really really nice work


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Glad I saw it when I did, lol, that didn't last long.


Haha yah, it didn't last long at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> that's beautiful. If i had the money i'd take that for my ubuntu build. but i'm poor.


Aww, surely you can find the money? lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modnoob*
> 
> subbed again for like 5th time
> am i doing it right


Click the "Subscribe" button at the bottom of the page and change it to "Site Only"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Very awesome work right there. Well done!
> 
> Just take care of that SSD.


Thanks! And yes, the SSD, I know haha. I have drive cages to hold hard drives and what not but I need to design a plate for them to work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dt_Freak1*
> 
> jeff I already subbed to your new build log and will look thru that one later this day. good work on the rebuild! hope she sells. if it were red and black I might consider buying it for my evil angel build lol but its definitely orange and I don't feel like investing into H20 fully


Actually, it will work with any color build. I am keeping the UP7 and graphics card. I'll send you a PM and let you know what is all being included with the case.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## sawjai526

I love the pictures! What kind of PSU is that?


----------



## Dt_Freak1

the psu is a hybrid custom, he used the old mac psu casing and transplanted intact a corsair tx850 psu with sleeves into it.


----------



## lowfat

Testing out the camera eh?









Are you using manual focus?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sawjai526*
> 
> I love the pictures! What kind of PSU is that?


Thanks! Like mentioned below, it is a Corsair TX850 in the original Apple PSU housing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dt_Freak1*
> 
> the psu is a hybrid custom, he used the old mac psu casing and transplanted intact a corsair tx850 psu with sleeves into it.


Nailed it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Testing out the camera eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using manual focus?


Yessir







I am using auto focus currently. I need to get a tripod before I start messing with manual focus.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## rgwoehr

Looks great! I'd buy it, but unfortunately I'm broke and I still haven't finished my two projects.

Are you selling the GPU backplates with the case?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> Looks great! I'd buy it, but unfortunately I'm broke and I still haven't finished my two projects.
> 
> Are you selling the GPU backplates with the case?


I didn't think about the backplates... I might, but they only fit 7970's and I'm selling a GTX 580 with MurderMac.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## PCModderMike

Nice picture dump.


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> :
> Yessir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am using auto focus currently. I need to get a tripod before I start messing with manual focus.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Elbows on the table, face on the viewfinder = tripod. lol

Looking good man.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Nice picture dump.


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Elbows on the table, face on the viewfinder = tripod. lol
> 
> Looking good man.


Lol that would work too.

Check out the link guys! http://www.overclock.net/t/1398250/how-to-start-mining-litecoins Site rules have changed!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Babbalabba

Nice build, Jeff! I'm glad this didn't end up as an abandoned log and that you're taking the time to provide closure for us even though you are starting another one.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babbalabba*
> 
> Nice build, Jeff! I'm glad this didn't end up as an abandoned log and that you're taking the time to provide closure for us even though you are starting another one.


Yah! This build will be finished! I put in a request to coldzero to have some parts fabricated to complete the build. Hopefully the price will be fair!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## sinnedone

I still don't understand that whole ordeal about mining. Im going to have to sit down and read about it one day. lol


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> I still don't understand that whole ordeal about mining. Im going to have to sit down and read about it one day. lol


I would suggest you read it! It is pretty interesting!

Well it looks like Photobucket decided to crap out on me... time to find a new source because they won't accept me trying to _give_ them money to restore things. God I hate people sometimes...

Jeffinslaw


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Well it looks like Photobucket decided to crap out on me... time to find a new source because they won't accept me trying to _give_ them money to restore things. God I hate people sometimes...


Why even use Photobucket?

Flickr is so, so much better.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*
> 
> Why even use Photobucket?
> 
> Flickr is so, so much better.


Trying to figure out Flickr.... not liking it at all right now lol.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Trying to figure out Flickr.... not liking it at all right now lol.


What don't you like?









The reason why I suggested it is because free accounts get 1TB of storage and no bandwidth restrictions (unlike Photobucket).


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*
> 
> What don't you like?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason why I suggested it is because free accounts get 1TB of storage and no bandwidth restrictions (unlike Photobucket).


It's the same thing with any new site, I hate it until I get the hang of it. I know Photobucket like the back of my hand so it is really confusing changing lol. I did see the awesome free storage space though! I'll fiddle around with it later.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Pictures will be down for 14 days until Photobucket bandwidth resets. Sorry for any inconvenience this may cause. From here on out, new pictures will be hosted at imgur. Thanks for your guys' patience!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## egotrippin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Pictures will be down for 14 days until Photobucket bandwidth resets. Sorry for any inconvenience this may cause. From here on out, new pictures will be hosted at imgur. Thanks for your guys' patience!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Photobucket fail - I saw you post in the main watercooling forum about the murdermod reservoir mounts - I had those in my murdermod, and they chipped/broke easy. They are good for display but I wouldn't want to pick the case up and swing it around and I don't think it could have taken the weight of the pump+ res. Did you figure out what you needed to know?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egotrippin*
> 
> Photobucket fail - I saw you post in the main watercooling forum about the murdermod reservoir mounts - I had those in my murdermod, and they chipped/broke easy. They are good for display but I wouldn't want to pick the case up and swing it around and I don't think it could have taken the weight of the pump+ res. Did you figure out what you needed to know?


Awww... well that's not what I like to hear







I really like those mounts... I wonder if I could request one out of aluminum and then have it powder coated







it would be for Mitternacht by the way.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Awww... well that's not what I like to hear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like those mounts... I wonder if I could request one out of aluminum and then have it powder coated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it would be for Mitternacht by the way.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


You could make some very similarly without too much effort I would think - and it would be unbelievably strong! Just take a steel/copper pipe of the right diameter and about 6" long... clamp it down well and cut a section down the length (remove about 1/3 of the pipe down the length). Now just cut across the remainder at the appropriate width (looks like about a half inch - so even with waste you could get 10 out of a 6" piece of pipe). Drill and tap your 3 holes for pins - and you could just use button head screws for that - put a dot of silicone in the head and put them in 'backwards' (heads toward the reservoir) - the back one could simply have a longer screw used to go through the case panel/wall. Paint or powdercoat to the desired color.









If you don't like messing with the metal... you could do the same thing with a very hard PVC... but it would be a little 'less' bullet proof.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Well don't count on there being an update tonight. For those of you that had the EK GTX 580 backplate, you should know what I'm talking about.

Don't use the supplied M3x12 screws. They're too freaking big and when you screw them in tight and securely and realize they don't fit, unscrewing them is now impossible because when you loosen them, you also loosen the standoff to the block... so mad right now.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## stnz

Re-up the piiiiictures !








At least the final one


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> You could make some very similarly without too much effort I would think - and it would be unbelievably strong! Just take a steel/copper pipe of the right diameter and about 6" long... clamp it down well and cut a section down the length (remove about 1/3 of the pipe down the length). Now just cut across the remainder at the appropriate width (looks like about a half inch - so even with waste you could get 10 out of a 6" piece of pipe). Drill and tap your 3 holes for pins - and you could just use button head screws for that - put a dot of silicone in the head and put them in 'backwards' (heads toward the reservoir) - the back one could simply have a longer screw used to go through the case panel/wall. Paint or powdercoat to the desired color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't like messing with the metal... you could do the same thing with a very hard PVC... but it would be a little 'less' bullet proof.


Hmmm... that's what the build log I found (where I'm getting some of my inspiration for Mitternacht from) did. He took a copper pipe the same size and made his own. I think I could do it out of aluminum...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> Re-up the piiiiictures !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least the final one


http://s1045.photobucket.com/user/ThisIsMyLastAccount/library/PowerMac%20G5%20Mod

There's the link to the whole album! Enjoy yourself









Looks like it's update time folks!

*Update 20 - Bringing Blocks Back to Life*

So for MurderMac, I purchased a GTX 580 from a user here on OCN. I requested the nickel and plexi block and he was glad to oblige. I was on the computer after making my request when I get a message... "The nickel is freaking flaking!" Oh no... great... well he had a brand new copper block so I decided to take that instead. Hey, I could get it plated I guess. Well the seller also threw in the flaking nickel block as well. Thanks again for that!

So I get the blocks and card in the mail. The copper block is amazing, still in the box and everything, never been used, not even tarnished. Then I come to the nickel block... damn that thing is ugly... it is flaking pretty badly. So I call up the platers, said that it shouldn't be a problem to re-plate. Drive down there, wait an hour in traffic because the I5 bridge north of Mt. Vernon, WA is broken so I have to take the detour. Drop the blocks off finally, told to call them back on Friday. Called them today, blocks are ready. Drive down there, this time wait two hours in traffic because it was even worse today. Get there, paid my $40, went home. Was it worth it? Oh.yes.it.was. These blocks are beautiful. There was a small issue with the one that was nickel plated.

That block had to be stripped and so therefore some of the copper was going to be eaten away too. It wasn't that bad actually. I'll let the pictures do the talking


















Here's how the blocks looked when I first got them.










Mmmm flaking...










Another angle.










Mmmm copper. Not a big fan of the copper look though.










Another angle.










Acrylic tops removed.










See the flaking in better detail.










More detail. Just tarnish though.










Yuck! Lots of tarnish.










I feel sick...









So that's how the blocks looked when I took them to the platers. The guy said it would be $20 for the copper block and $40 for the flaking block. He warned me that it may not come out as nice as the other one because he would have to remove the nickel and that would remove some of the copper. I said that that was fine so he went ahead and did what he had to do. It ended up costing me $40 TOTAL because he felt bad he couldn't get the block looking as nice. I was surprised though at how the flaking block came out though. Then I saw the copper one that had been plated and my jaw hit the floor.

To *wermad*: I remember us discussing the finish of nickel plating earlier in the thread and I asked the plating guy about that and he said the quality of the finish is all about how the item is prepped before it is plated. If the copper is a mirror finish before it goes in the bath, it comes out a mirror finish. If the piece is matte, it comes out matte etc. etc.

Well, here are some pictures of the freshly plated blocks.










Purty


















So here is the one that was flaking. Notice the weird pattern? That was from the acid eating the copper, nothing could be done about that. Oh well, once it is filled with Ice Dragon, you won't really be able to see it.



















Different views.










Here is the fresh copper one. Wow oh wow did it turn out nicely!










Need to clean up the drool.










The back of the first block.










Back of the second block.










Beginning the re-assembly of the block. Here you can really see the effects of the acid. Can't feel it though, smooth as butter... weird...










All finished up!



















Not bad, I would give it 8.5 out of 10 on the quality scale.










Re-assembling block #2.




























9.5 out of 10 quality wise.

Naked GTX 580. Damn that die is huge, makes my Tahiti look tiny.










Forgot to take pictures of the progress but we all know how it went. Cut up thermal pads, swear because you cut the wrong one. Cut up the other pad properly, arrange the first set of thermal pads all hodge-podge because you messed up the first time, place second set, apply thermal paste, screw in support bracket, swear while you try not to get paste on yourself, wonder why you didn't put bracket on first, then paste, screws in screws to block, screw in screws to backplate, swear a lot when you realize that the screws are too big, swear even more when you realize you can't get them out. Take a break, crack open a cold one. Think about how to fix it, get dremel out and saw off the heads of the screws. Swear lots while you nick the backplate. Put in the proper screws, curse EK while enjoying your finished product. I hope that's how everyone's install process went. No? Just me? Well then...




























Ignore the sharpie... my bad...

There you go guys! That was today's endeavors! Hope you enjoy!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## sawjai526

that nickel plate looks flawless!!! Amazing how it turned out, Good job!


----------



## mironccr345

^ yeah it did!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Oh how much easier it would be if EK had just plated them correctly in the first place.







Ah well, that horse is so dead at this point the bones are bleached. That's a fantastic result though and I'm sure it will be completely invisible with coolant flowing through it (well, unless that coolant were distilled... but you're not going that route so it's all good.)


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sawjai526*
> 
> that nickel plate looks flawless!!! Amazing how it turned out, Good job!


Thanks! And thanks a bunch for throwing the old nickel block in for free. I seriously appreciate that!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> ^ yeah it did!


Mhm!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Oh how much easier it would be if EK had just plated them correctly in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah well, that horse is so dead at this point the bones are bleached. That's a fantastic result though and I'm sure it will be completely invisible with coolant flowing through it (well, unless that coolant were distilled... but you're not going that route so it's all good.)


Yes lol, it would have been so much easier if they did it right the first time. I hope you wont be able to see the weird pattern when I have coolant flowing through it, that's what I'm hoping at least.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Solonowarion

Good stuff man from right above you in BC!


----------



## stnz

I'm glad it turned out so well for you my dear !
Thanks for the link


----------



## jokrik

amazing work on the re-plating of the flaking block
youve done well sir!

any chance you might fix the broken link on the photos?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Good stuff man from right above you in BC!


Thanks! You should come check it out sometime! Or there needs to be a meeting for members in the North West of USA and British Columbia.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> I'm glad it turned out so well for you my dear !
> Thanks for the link


Thanks! And no problem about the link








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> amazing work on the re-plating of the flaking block
> youve done well sir!
> 
> any chance you might fix the broken link on the photos?


I mentioned it earlier, but the photos will be fixed in about 10 days when my bandwidth resets on Photobucket. I tried to upgrade my account to a paid version but they wouldn't accept my card so I have no choice but to wait. Plus, when I tried downloading all of the pictures from Photobucket, they wouldn't download at their proper resolution...

Jeffinslaw


----------



## sinnedone

YEah they've mest up photobucket big time. It use to be so good too.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> YEah they've mest up photobucket big time. It use to be so good too.


I know... it seems like companies are messing up a lot of great things lately... idk why.

Well this log will be completed whenever Coldzero decides to email me back... I am having them make some stuff for me and I gave him one of the design files and talked about the other two pieces but no response since Wednesday... I'd really like to get this build done soon.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## petriedish81

That's the exact block I am trying to find too. Except I like to keep my blocks all copper for safeties sake.


----------



## Noskcaj

Are you going to put this up for june MOTM?


----------



## waslakhani

I hope he doesn't because it would be a difficult month for me to pic. I hope he does July.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> Are you going to put this up for june MOTM?


Aiming for July instead. Reason why is because it isn't done yet. I still need the parts from coldzero (guy was out of town for the weekend and is working on his computer) and then assemble my X79 system in the case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> I hope he doesn't because it would be a difficult month for me to pic. I hope he does July.


Yes, July is the plan! If not July, then August.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Aiming for July instead. Reason why is because it isn't done yet. I still need the parts from coldzero (guy was out of town for the weekend and is working on his computer) and then assemble my X79 system in the case.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


ok. since my mod can't be MOTM (it's on planet.ubuntu.com and the atomic forums), good luck for then


----------



## napoleondynamit

Big fan of this mod, cannot wait to see the final result, and will definitely cast my first vote as a new member for mod of the month for this one!

Definitely a big fan of this black case over the new trash-can styling of the new mac pro. Seeing how amazing yours looks, along with the weak benchmarks coming out for the upcoming mac pro, and I'm now sold on making my own case mod & custom hackintosh build, so thanks for the inspiration!

Did you consider using corsair dominator platinums in this build? that light-bar would be a perfect match with those


----------



## Babbalabba

Wow, that GPU block got gussied up good!That is...really much better than I expected too.


----------



## Millillion

On the topic of pictures, there really hasn't been much of a reason to use anything over Imgur since it appeared.

But yes, this does look quite nice.


----------



## RussianC

Ow god, As soon as I saw what you said about the I5 I wanted to kill myself thinking back to it.
I personally lived near Vancouver, traveled a lot to Portland and back. Sometimes California, but Always Traffic.
Just horrible.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *napoleondynamit*
> 
> Big fan of this mod, cannot wait to see the final result, and will definitely cast my first vote as a new member for mod of the month for this one!
> 
> Definitely a big fan of this black case over the new trash-can styling of the new mac pro. Seeing how amazing yours looks, along with the weak benchmarks coming out for the upcoming mac pro, and I'm now sold on making my own case mod & custom hackintosh build, so thanks for the inspiration!
> 
> Did you consider using corsair dominator platinums in this build? that light-bar would be a perfect match with those


Yah, I am not a fan of the new Mac Pro. Really disappointing... I thought about Dominator Platinums but they are just too expensive for me. I have an sLight that will be going in the case so that will give off quite a bit of light.

Thanks for following along!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babbalabba*
> 
> Wow, that GPU block got gussied up good!That is...really much better than I expected too.


Thanks! I love the way they turned out!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millillion*
> 
> On the topic of pictures, there really hasn't been much of a reason to use anything over Imgur since it appeared.
> 
> But yes, this does look quite nice.


Imgur is okay, I really wish they had the option of "Add to Album" when you upload, that would make things much easier.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianC*
> 
> Ow god, As soon as I saw what you said about the I5 I wanted to kill myself thinking back to it.
> I personally lived near Vancouver, traveled a lot to Portland and back. Sometimes California, but Always Traffic.
> Just horrible.


My aunt and uncle live in Vancouver and my uncle commutes daily over to Portland for work, he says it is just horrible sometimes.

Just letting you guys know photobucket has restored the pictures. Coldzero is getting close to finishing up my parts, I will have them when I get back from vacation hopefully. I will be gone until the 12th of July. I won't be online next week at all because I will be on a cruise without internet service.

Thanks for following guys!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## KBOMB

Looking pretty damn good!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> *Yah, I am not a fan of the new Mac Pro. Really disappointing..*. I thought about Dominator Platinums but they are just too expensive for me. I have an sLight that will be going in the case so that will give off quite a bit of light.
> 
> Thanks for following along!
> Thanks! I love the way they turned out!
> Imgur is okay, I really wish they had the option of "Add to Album" when you upload, that would make things much easier.
> My aunt and uncle live in Vancouver and my uncle commutes daily over to Portland for work, he says it is just horrible sometimes.
> 
> Just letting you guys know photobucket has restored the pictures. Coldzero is getting close to finishing up my parts, I will have them when I get back from vacation hopefully. I will be gone until the 12th of July. I won't be online next week at all because I will be on a cruise without internet service.
> 
> Thanks for following guys!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


It's funny... I actually kinda like it. Not like I'll be buying one... ever... but the form factor is much nicer. It's definitely a win for Apple... as it makes absolutely _everything_ proprietary (or if not - so difficult to upgrade that you'd give up before you got very far).







I'm just very curious so see what the price is going to be... I can't believe they'll be able to roll them out for under $3K. It is definitely the end of an era however... now there won't be a single product from them that has any 'real' upgrade path - other than _buying a whole new machine_.









Zombie Steve Jobs must be turning cartwheels in his grave and having a party right now!


----------



## stnz

You can upgrade the new Macbook Pros, you just have to tear them apart for that :'D


----------



## Babbalabba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> You can upgrade the new Macbook Pros, you just have to tear them apart for that :'D


Hah. No screws, no problem.

I have an Ipad that's a little bit bust, it's a first gen. The rubber seal around the edge of the glass and the metal casing is slipping out...


----------



## stnz

Ipad are actually easy to repair once you've worked around a few, easy is maybe a bit extreme but I guess I got used to it.
Same for iphones or macbook pros IMO. Haven't worked yet on the new Macbook Pro which seems a tad more difficult, hope I won't to.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> You can upgrade the new Macbook Pros, you just have to tear them apart for that :'D


No, you can't upgrade them... you can replace parts with an identical spec'd part (i.e. replace an SSD with a larger SSD, replace DIMMs with larger capacity DIMMs, maybe even bump the CPU to one with 100MHz better performance) but you can't UPGRADE them.

In the old Pros (no matter how expensive it might have been) you could at least add a newer or multiple GPUs - have numerous CPU upgrade options (including in some cases adding a second CPU to a single initial configuration), add more HDs, another optical drive, etc.. _That's what I call "upgrading"._

When I replaced the 1.67GHz Core Duo with a 2GHz Core2Duo (T7200) and replaced the 80GB spinner with a 128GB SSD in my Mac Mini... I didn't consider THAT an upgrade really... after all I couldn't go C2Q on it and I could on my similar generation Dell laptop.









Now that you can't have HD's, optical drives, etc... in the computer at all - I guess it doesn't matter. Apparently it just 'looks better' to have a jumble of external devices all over your desktop rather than a larger box that does everything you need it to.


----------



## stnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> No, you can't upgrade them... you can replace parts with an identical spec'd part (i.e. replace an SSD with a larger SSD, replace DIMMs with larger capacity DIMMs, maybe even bump the CPU to one with 100MHz better performance) but you can't UPGRADE them.
> 
> In the old Pros (no matter how expensive it might have been) you could at least add a newer or multiple GPUs - have numerous CPU upgrade options (including in some cases adding a second CPU to a single initial configuration), add more HDs, another optical drive, etc.. _That's what I call "upgrading"._
> 
> When I replaced the 1.67GHz Core Duo with a 2GHz Core2Duo (T7200) and replaced the 80GB spinner with a 128GB SSD in my Mac Mini... I didn't consider THAT an upgrade really... after all I couldn't go C2Q on it and I could on my similar generation Dell laptop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that you can't have HD's, optical drives, etc... in the computer at all - I guess it doesn't matter. Apparently it just 'looks better' to have a jumble of external devices all over your desktop rather than a larger box that does everything you need it to.


When I meant tear them apart, I meant to literally tear the whole thing apart and keeping the pieces you need to put them into something else :'D.
Apple has always been great at limiting updates, why would you upgrade when you could buy a brand new product ? It's way better for you ! (Insert irony here).

To me it has always been :
Laptops -» Macbook
Desktop -» Custom PC


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Yeah... I love my iMac for simple browsing, etc... almost totally silent and such a small footprint for a 27" monitor. I'd do the same thing if I cared about laptops - I'm still using my 6 year old Dell Studio 17. I've upgraded pretty much everything on it at this point (well, except the GPU naturally - but at least it has a discrete GPU). Upgraded the panel, added dual HDD's and upgraded the DVD drive as well.

I use it about 3x per year for less than 10 minutes each time.









I hope Jeffinslaw makes a full update post before he hauls this off to college... otherwise we may never know how everything truly finished up!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Hi guys! I'm back from sunny and beautiful Cayman Islands and Cozumel, Mexico. Lots of drinking, sun, girls, gambling and fun! Too bad it's over









I have a few more days here in Florida before I head up to South Carolina for the rest of my trip. I'll be back on the 12th of July.

My coldzero parts are ready to purchase, luckily my dad funded most of my gambling so I'm only in the hole $60. My family has the saying if it weren't for bad luck, we'd have no luck at all. Lol well that's mostly true. The first night I put in $10 and won $180 on the slot machines but that was after spending $100 on black jack that day. I mostly played black jack and FINALLY made some money doing it last night, the last night of the cruise. Overall a good time though!

I will give some detailed responses when I get back to my grandmas house. Thanks guys!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> It's funny... I actually kinda like it. Not like I'll be buying one... ever... but the form factor is much nicer. It's definitely a win for Apple... as it makes absolutely _everything_ proprietary (or if not - so difficult to upgrade that you'd give up before you got very far).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just very curious so see what the price is going to be... I can't believe they'll be able to roll them out for under $3K. It is definitely the end of an era however... now there won't be a single product from them that has any 'real' upgrade path - other than _buying a whole new machine_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zombie Steve Jobs must be turning cartwheels in his grave and having a party right now!


I'm not a fan of it honestly, the form factor is almost _too_ small, it is a workstation after all. I thought the Mac Pro cases were perfect. They looked nice, they were really heavy duty and built like a tank, hand nice handels too, plus, you could slap your own graphics card in one of them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> You can upgrade the new Macbook Pros, you just have to tear them apart for that :'D


This is not true, they are all proprietary components in the current generation MacBook Pro's. You can't upgrade anything, not even the RAM. Older generation MacBook Pro's you can upgrade things like the RAM and hard drive but that's it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> No, you can't upgrade them... you can replace parts with an identical spec'd part (i.e. replace an SSD with a larger SSD, replace DIMMs with larger capacity DIMMs, maybe even bump the CPU to one with 100MHz better performance) but you can't UPGRADE them.
> 
> In the old Pros (no matter how expensive it might have been) you could at least add a newer or multiple GPUs - have numerous CPU upgrade options (including in some cases adding a second CPU to a single initial configuration), add more HDs, another optical drive, etc.. _That's what I call "upgrading"._
> 
> When I replaced the 1.67GHz Core Duo with a 2GHz Core2Duo (T7200) and replaced the 80GB spinner with a 128GB SSD in my Mac Mini... I didn't consider THAT an upgrade really... after all I couldn't go C2Q on it and I could on my similar generation Dell laptop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that you can't have HD's, optical drives, etc... in the computer at all - I guess it doesn't matter. Apparently it just 'looks better' to have a jumble of external devices all over your desktop rather than a larger box that does everything you need it to.


This too. Some people still require optical drives so now they have to have a bunch of Thunderbolt devices and everything hooked up to their iTrashcan.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KBOMB*
> 
> Looking pretty damn good!


Thank you!

Well guys, did some thinking on MurderMac, finally figured out how to complete it with some nice cohesion. I am going to keep the GA-Z77X-UP7, get a binned 2600k/2700k, get the XSPC board block, some EK CSQ 7970 blocks, an EK CSQ CPU block, and some Mayhems Gigabyte orange.

I'm going to sand the blocks down so they aren't frosted and then hopefully, that should make things look nicer. I am going to see about getting a piece made for the XSPC board block to replace the large silver piece that is made out of acrylic to match the blocks and to be able to show off the orange fluid in the block a little. I think that that should look pretty awesome!

I have the money to do this, just need to wait until I get home, or just transfer all the money in my savings and purchase the stuff before I leave so it arrives when I get there lol. Will probably do the second part.

Ideas/comments/suggestions are welcome as always!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I'm not a fan of it honestly, the form factor is almost _too_ small, it is a workstation after all. I thought the Mac Pro cases were perfect. They looked nice, they were really heavy duty and built like a tank, hand nice handels too, plus, you could slap your own graphics card in one of them.
> This is not true, they are all proprietary components in the current generation MacBook Pro's. You can't upgrade anything, not even the RAM. Older generation MacBook Pro's you can upgrade things like the RAM and hard drive but that's it.
> This too. Some people still require optical drives so now they have to have a bunch of Thunderbolt devices and everything hooked up to their iTrashcan.
> Thank you!
> 
> Well guys, did some thinking on MurderMac, finally figured out how to complete it with some nice cohesion. I am going to keep the GA-Z77X-UP7, get a binned 2600k/2700k, get the XSPC board block, some EK CSQ 7970 blocks, an EK CSQ CPU block, and some Mayhems Gigabyte orange.
> 
> I'm going to sand the blocks down so they aren't frosted and then hopefully, that should make things look nicer. I am going to see about getting a piece made for the XSPC board block to replace the large silver piece that is made out of acrylic to match the blocks and to be able to show off the orange fluid in the block a little. I think that that should look pretty awesome!
> 
> I have the money to do this, just need to wait until I get home, or just transfer all the money in my savings and purchase the stuff before I leave so it arrives when I get there lol. Will probably do the second part.
> 
> Ideas/comments/suggestions are welcome as always!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Don't sand it! Do what L3P does and polish them.


----------



## stnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> This is not true, they are all proprietary components in the current generation MacBook Pro's. You can't upgrade anything, not even the RAM. Older generation MacBook Pro's you can upgrade things like the RAM and hard drive but that's it.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


I know, I explained better what I meant, also I thought you could still overclock the RAM, how indecent.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Don't sand it! Do what L3P does and polish them.


Whoops, I meant polish* exactly like how it is done in that video. I came across that video and thought it looked cool and then I saw lowfat's attempts and my jaw dropped!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> I know, I explained better what I meant, also I thought you could still overclock the RAM, how indecent.


Can't overclock or upgrade the RAM









Jeffinslaw


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Whoops, I meant polish* exactly like how it is done in that video. I came across that video and thought it looked cool and then I saw lowfat's attempts and my jaw dropped!
> Can't overclock or upgrade the RAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Scared me lol. Can't wait!


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Don't sand it! Do what L3P does and polish them.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












I spent hours w/ a rotary tool + polishing compound on a single block.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Scared me lol. Can't wait!


Same here! I hope it turns out well!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent hours w/ a rotary tool + polishing compound on a single block.


Lol I thought you were polishing your blocks like in the video!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## stnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Whoops, I meant polish* exactly like how it is done in that video. I came across that video and thought it looked cool and then I saw lowfat's attempts and my jaw dropped!
> Can't overclock or upgrade the RAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


I meant upgrade, not overclock,


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> I meant upgrade, not overclock,


Lol no worries.

Well, I have purchased two of the old style EK 7970 blocks so no crop circles lol. In other news, currently in South Carolina at my dads house and I think he changed internet service providers...



I'm currently 2 feet away from the wireless router...

Jeffinslaw


----------



## stnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Lol no worries.
> 
> Well, I have purchased two of the old style EK 7970 blocks so no crop circles lol. In other news, currently in South Carolina at my dads house and I think he changed internet service providers...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently 2 feet away from the wireless router...
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Ouch, that hurts :/


----------



## waslakhani

I think my internet is pretty bad too.


----------



## sayaman22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Lol no worries.
> 
> Well, I have purchased two of the old style EK 7970 blocks so no crop circles lol. In other news, currently in South Carolina at my dads house and I think he changed internet service providers...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently 2 feet away from the wireless router...
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Lol, F+. I need to listen to some more Tenacious D.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2824997638

Yep... that sucks for you.









Although it's about 10X faster than my parent's connection is.... but they're actually on dial-up... you're not!









Edit: Although look on the bright side... you actually have lower latencies than I do..


----------



## stnz

I'm quite happy with the deal I found :
25 down / 25 up / 375 GB : 40$ (FTTH)


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> I'm quite happy with the deal I found :
> 25 down / 25 up / 375 GB : 40$ (FTTH)


That's a really great deal - although for home at least I'd rather have mine (no transfer limit at all). I'd love to be able to get fiber overall however - would make telecommuting so easy it'd almost be like a direct connection!


----------



## jktmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> I'm quite happy with the deal I found :
> 25 down / 25 up / 375 GB : 40$ (FTTH)
> 
> 
> 
> That's a really great deal - although for home at least I'd rather have mine (no transfer limit at all). I'd love to be able to get fiber overall however - would make telecommuting so easy it'd almost be like a direct connection!
Click to expand...

Think about the quality of video chat if everyone had fiber


----------



## Noskcaj

lol, you are all poor. my whole town has 100/100.
except i live outside the town, so i get ADSL1


----------



## PCModderMike

What part of SC are you in? This is the fastest offered in my area of Charleston. We're buying a new house though in the fall, speeds are supposed to be a lot faster in our new neighborhood.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> What part of SC are you in? This is the fastest offered in my area of Charleston. We're buying a new house though in the fall, speeds are supposed to be a lot faster in our new neighborhood.


I'm in Anderson currently. I don't remember it being that slow... it was faster the last time I was here which was only 6 months ago. My dad said he didn't change anything so idk what the problem is.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Babbalabba

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2827179503

Urg...don't know how to embed image.

I suppose it's alright over here.


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babbalabba*
> 
> 
> 
> Urg...don't know how to embed image.
> 
> I suppose it's alright over here.


FYP


----------



## waslakhani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babbalabba*
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2827179503
> 
> Urg...don't know how to embed image.
> 
> I suppose it's alright over here.


You just have to do the following. [IMG/]"image website name"[\IMG] instead of a backslash it is a forward slash or vise versa and in the first brackets there should be no slash.


----------



## jktmas

20M down is good in my neighborhood ( green bay )


----------



## Babbalabba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> You just have to do the following. [IMG/]"image website name"[\IMG] instead of a backslash it is a forward slash or vise versa and in the first brackets there should be no slash.


Lol, thanks for the prompt lesson. Anyone flash DD-WRT on their router? It's much better than the Linksys firmware I have, ergo, it has some nice features.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babbalabba*
> 
> Lol, thanks for the prompt lesson. Anyone flash DD-WRT on their router? It's much better than the Linksys firmware I have, ergo, it has some nice features.


Yes, but I can't remember the reason why. I think I just did it for the lulz.


----------



## Babbalabba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Yes, but I can't remember the reason why. I think I just did it for the lulz.


That's why we're all here...to say we dunnit


----------



## chase11

Psshh I have 2 meg or less you guys and your silly fdoenlosf speeds







no I am very jelous


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chase11*
> 
> Psshh I have 2 meg or less you guys and your silly fdoenlosf speeds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no I am very jelous


Let's make a "terrbile internet club". It will be awesome.


----------



## Spamalot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> Let's make a "terrbile internet club". It will be awesome.


Sweden countryside approves!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Thanks for all the comments guys! While they are off topic lol, I don't mind it









Couple things, I have purchased a bunch of socket cap screws for the different screws on the case, various M3, M4 and #6-32 in varying lengths. Next up is to purchase the board block for the UP7. Then, I will get payment sent for the 2700k I bought and the two old style EK 7970 blocks.

Clordzero is closed while Ricardo takes a break with his wife who just had a child. I wish I could have gotten my parts before he took the site down, I need them ASAP and will probably have to pay an arm and a leg for expedited shipping









I have the sLight finished up. It's not as great as I wanted it but it will work. I decided to use black electrical tape on the edges rather than using the U-channel. If I make another version of the sLight for Mitternacht, I will most likely take my time and use U-channel.

Thanks guys!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## chase11

Yess. I am all for this







my internet is so bad right now for some reason that my SPRINT 3g is better then my wifi. I cannot wait for their 4g lte to be done so I can tether it to my laptop from my phone...


----------



## sinnedone

Sprint 3G! you mean that .035mbps up and down?


----------



## chase11

bout that yeah... My wifi has been soooo slow the last few days. I have no idea why.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Thanks for all the comments guys! While they are off topic lol, I don't mind it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the sLight finished up. It's not as great as I wanted it but it will work. I decided to use black electrical tape on the edges rather than using the U-channel. If I make another version of the sLight for Mitternacht, I will most likely take my time and use U-channel.
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


There's no topic like off-topic... or something like that...









And black electrical tape FTW (actually it bugs the crap out of me... but not nearly as badly as having to redo the panel right now).










Once it's lit... you can't tell even in photographs... in person... well, just don't show it to people without the door panel on.


----------



## stnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> There's no topic like off-topic... or something like that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And black electrical tape FTW (actually it bugs the crap out of me... but not nearly as badly as having to redo the panel right now).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once it's lit... you can't tell even in photographs... in person... well, just don't show it to people without the door panel on.


Where's the black electrical tape in there ? Circle it in red so I can see it


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

I'll get right on that for you...


----------



## chase11

We just upgraded our internet to 20meg. Its so much faster...

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2840990598

Edit: thats over wifi. Here is on Ethernet:
http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2840995566


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Lots of crappy internet lol.

Got a few pictures for you guys. Just of the coolant though. Still waiting for Coldzero to open back up and waiting on some screws...




























I tell ya, Mayhems coolant looks really tasty!







lol don't drink this stuff though!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## sinnedone

Damn!

I need me some jeffinslaw money!









Lol Looking good man, some awesome overclocking ability there.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Damn!
> 
> I need me some jeffinslaw money!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol Looking good man, some awesome overclocking ability there.


The UP7 is for sale lol. I decided to go with Haswell for MurderMac and I'm keeping X58 for Mitternacht.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Citra

Turning into derick.


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> The UP7 is for sale lol. I decided to go with Haswell for MurderMac and I'm keeping X58 for Mitternacht.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Man I haven't been paying attention then. I thought it was still just getting finished up with the older parts for you to sell.

What exactly made you go with Haswell over the z77 board?

How much is one of those cases worth in good condition?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Turning into derick.


Lol I guess I am...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Man I haven't been paying attention then. I thought it was still just getting finished up with the older parts for you to sell.
> 
> What exactly made you go with Haswell over the z77 board?
> 
> How much is one of those cases worth in good condition?


Well I needed a computer for college and with the mess with my Little Devil case, I decided to put that on hold. So I'm completing MurderMac and I'm going to use that either until Christmas or the whole year, then sell it to finish Mitternacht.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Turning into derick.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Lol I guess I am...


bwhahahaha


----------



## andyv

Been following this thread you inspired me to give it a go. I purchased one and also the motherboard tray and backplate. Went to check out those parts but photobucket is saying there are too many views. When does it reset? And got any tips for the installation?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyv*
> 
> Been following this thread you inspired me to give it a go. I purchased one and also the motherboard tray and backplate. Went to check out those parts but photobucket is saying there are too many views. When does it reset? And got any tips for the installation?


First of all, photobucket sucks... that's why the pictures aren't showing, and second of all, you guys are viewing them too much







lol.

Great to hear you decided to start a G5 build! Make a build log here please







Advice... hmmm... the only piece of advice I can really offer is measure, measure, and measure some more. Honestly, that's the best piece of advice I can offer. I would have saved myself a lot of trouble if I would have measured more. Good luck!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## stnz

Great pics and that coolants looks indeed amazing, the colors are perfectly matching, can't wait to see this inside of some nice tubing


----------



## waslakhani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyv*
> 
> Been following this thread you inspired me to give it a go. I purchased one and also the motherboard tray and backplate. Went to check out those parts but photobucket is saying there are too many views. When does it reset? And got any tips for the installation?


I would also recommend to have masking tape or painters tape on the places you are going to cut. I made that mistake and have a lot of unwanted scratched on the case by the place i cut. Good Luck and welcome to the Powermac G5 modding club. I think we should have that club.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> Great pics and that coolants looks indeed amazing, the colors are perfectly matching, can't wait to see this inside of some nice tubing


Thanks! Just waiting on a few more things and the build will be done!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> I would also recommend to have masking tape or painters tape on the places you are going to cut. I made that mistake and have a lot of unwanted scratched on the case by the place i cut. Good Luck and welcome to the Powermac G5 modding club. I think we should have that club.


Yes, I recommend that too!

Oh, and about that club, you mean *this* club?









Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Okay, FINALLY making some progress to completion. Finally got the coldzero parts ordered and paid. It took so long because they were custom and Ricardo and his wife had another child and since they were custom, we had to discuss them a lot and he had lots of computer troubles so finally got them paid for and they should be shipped tomorrow. Also traded my 4770k for a 3770k. I thought someone would be interested in my UP7 but I guess not so I'm going to stay with it. I'm going to change the look of the board block though. I'm going to have the copper pieces nickel plated and I am going to paint the silver part black to match the POM. Shouldn't be that difficult.

From there, I just need to modify the case a little more for the rad grills and the fan controller adapter. Make some super easy sleeved extensions, wire and sleeve the front panel connectors, and fill the loop. Will easily be done for college and August MOTM







hope you guys will vote for me!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## WebsterXC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> and August MOTM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you guys will vote for me!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


This build log is 114 pages strong, who wouldn't vote for you?

By the way Jeff, I'm in the same boat as you, trying to finish up a build before college. Where you headed in the fall?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> This build log is 114 pages strong, who wouldn't vote for you?
> 
> By the way Jeff, I'm in the same boat as you, trying to finish up a build before college. Where you headed in the fall?


Who knows, there might be some REALLY good builds going up against me.

I am headed to Washington State University on the 12th! Where are you going?

Coldzero parts finally arrived! Just got off the phone with my sister and she said she just signed for them. I'm at a soccer tournament for the day so pictures this evening! I am so excited! I can FINALLY finish the build!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## waslakhani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Who knows, there might be some REALLY good builds going up against me.
> 
> I am headed to Washington State University on the 12th! Where are you going?
> 
> Coldzero parts finally arrived! Just got off the phone with my sister and she said she just signed for them. I'm at a soccer tournament for the day so pictures this evening! I am so excited! I can FINALLY finish the build!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


NIce I am of to Southern Polytechnic State University on the 10th. What are you majoring in?


----------



## WebsterXC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Who knows, there might be some REALLY good builds going up against me.
> 
> I am headed to Washington State University on the 12th! Where are you going?
> 
> Coldzero parts finally arrived! Just got off the phone with my sister and she said she just signed for them. I'm at a soccer tournament for the day so pictures this evening! I am so excited! I can FINALLY finish the build!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Headed 1,000 miles away from home to follow in my fathers footsteps: Electrical Engineering at Iowa State University!

Good luck!


----------



## waslakhani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> Headed 1,000 miles away from home to follow in my fathers footsteps: Electrical Engineering at Iowa State University!
> 
> Good luck!


Have fun with EE. One of the toughest engineering out there. I am doing Mechanical Engineering.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> NIce I am of to Southern Polytechnic State University on the 10th. What are you majoring in?


Congrats! Have fun there and study hard! Architecture and Civil Engineering incase you were asking me








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> Headed 1,000 miles away from home to follow in my fathers footsteps: Electrical Engineering at Iowa State University!
> 
> Good luck!


Good luck in school!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> Have fun with EE. One of the toughest engineering out there. I am doing Mechanical Engineering.


Very tough!!

Okay guys, it's update time!

*Update 21 - Burrrr it's Coldzero*

So I finally received my Coldzero parts on Friday while I was working. Sister signed for them. Wow! Portugal to the west coast of the US in three days! That was fast! Anyways, I have only just now had a chance to put them to use in my build. Excellent quality. So, on to the build!










The items I got were:

-360MM Hex Dual Layer Rad Grill (exactly like the Primochill version)
-160MM Hex Dual Layer Rad Grill (2x 80MM, matches 360MM)
-Custom Front Panel for Fan Controller



















360MM rad grill.



















160MM rad grill.










Fan controller plate.



















How the plate works.










Marked up and ready to cut the case!










Completed! Sorry, no pictures of the cutting process.










Different view.










The 360MM rad grill is on. It goes: top piece > case > hex pattern > fan > radiator. I used 35MM Hex Socket screws. LOVE them!



















Different shots.

That's all I was able to accomplish today! HUGE thing is done now though! The last time I will have to mount that radiator! And boy oh boy was it hard to mount this time. I should have had it designed to be a sort of drop in mount with 140MM mounting points to attach to the case but oh well, it is how it is and it looks AWESOME!

Another update coming tomorrow!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## waslakhani

WooooHoooo updates!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deafboy

Wow, that was fast.... how do you like the pieces?

btw, what are you up to this week? lol


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> WooooHoooo updates!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I know! It's crazy lol. Lots more coming this week








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Wow, that was fast.... how do you like the pieces?
> 
> btw, what are you up to this week? lol


Just some misc. stuff to get ready for college. Working Wednesday night, and Friday-Sunday. Need to get this computer done. Should be able to wrap it up tomorrow or Wednesday depending on if the platers are done with the few pieces to the board block.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## deafboy

Hit me up when you're free so you can get your stuff back


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Well guys, life does not want me to have a desktop at college. Got the computer all finished up and it looks like crap by the way (safe to say I *HATE* the PowerMac G5 case.) Anyways, I can't use an external PSU to fill the loop because of the non existent cable management so I was using the PSU that is in the case. Fill up the res, jump the proper pins and pop! the famous smell of burning electronics.

I assume it was a GPU since I stupidly left the cables plugged into the GPU's but I have no idea. Anyways, I'm done with MurderMac. I will _NOT_ be finishing it and frankly, I feel like taking the piece of crap case to the junkyard tomorrow. I hate the case that much. I bit off way way way more than I could chew for my first ever case mod let alone computer build. I'm so mad right now words can not describe how I feel.









Jeffinslaw


----------



## rob47ww

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Well guys, life does not want me to have a desktop at college. Got the computer all finished up and it looks like crap by the way (safe to say I *HATE* the PowerMac G5 case.) Anyways, I can't use an external PSU to fill the loop because of the non existent cable management so I was using the PSU that is in the case. Fill up the res, jump the proper pins and pop! the famous smell of burning electronics.
> 
> I assume it was a GPU since I stupidly left the cables plugged into the GPU's but I have no idea. Anyways, I'm done with MurderMac. I will _NOT_ be finishing it and frankly, I feel like taking the piece of crap case to the junkyard tomorrow. I hate the case that much. I bit off way way way more than I could chew for my first ever case mod let alone computer build. I'm so mad right now words can not describe how I feel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Oh no...








I hope you do manage to complete this as I have been watching since the beginning and would kill to have the money to build in/mod a PowerMac G5. I understand your frustration but you shouldn't give up, else you will regret spending all of this time and money on it.

I hope you make the right decision for yourself.

Rob


----------



## stnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Well guys, life does not want me to have a desktop at college. Got the computer all finished up and it looks like crap by the way (safe to say I *HATE* the PowerMac G5 case.) Anyways, I can't use an external PSU to fill the loop because of the non existent cable management so I was using the PSU that is in the case. Fill up the res, jump the proper pins and pop! the famous smell of burning electronics.
> 
> I assume it was a GPU since I stupidly left the cables plugged into the GPU's but I have no idea. Anyways, I'm done with MurderMac. I will _NOT_ be finishing it and frankly, I feel like taking the piece of crap case to the junkyard tomorrow. I hate the case that much. I bit off way way way more than I could chew for my first ever case mod let alone computer build. I'm so mad right now words can not describe how I feel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


That's sad, hope everything will go better for you in a few


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

I didn't do any of the work, it's not my build, all I did was go along for the ride - and _I_ wanted to cry after reading that post!

I know from personal experience that things will not look as dismal in a few days (hopefully at least) but I feel your pain. Have a beer (or twelve) and don't think about it for awhile.


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I know from personal experience that things will not look as dismal in a few days .


^^THIS^^

Take a step back, forget about it for a while and when you get bored, figure it out.







Sometimes the fun of tinkering gets pushed aside by dumb setbacks. Its a part of life and will rear its ugly head in different aspects. Keep your head up. Might not be as bad as you think.


----------



## modnoob

ill take the case ill pay for shipping if you dont want the case








but im sorry that this happened


----------



## deafboy

WHAT?!?! No freaking way. Going to need to see this and see what can be done.

That and you might want the stock coolers back sooner than you thought....


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rob47ww*
> 
> Oh no...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you do manage to complete this as I have been watching since the beginning and would kill to have the money to build in/mod a PowerMac G5. I understand your frustration but you shouldn't give up, else you will regret spending all of this time and money on it.
> 
> I hope you make the right decision for yourself.
> 
> Rob


Thanks. I really honestly don't know if it will get completed or not. I'm having a friend come over and help me with it today. Got about 4 hours to work on it. Thanks for you comment!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> That's sad, hope everything will go better for you in a few


Thanks man, I appreciate the comment!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't do any of the work, it's not my build, all I did was go along for the ride - and _I_ wanted to cry after reading that post!
> 
> I know from personal experience that things will not look as dismal in a few days (hopefully at least) but I feel your pain. Have a beer (or twelve) and don't think about it for awhile.


Lol in a few days I will be at college so it needs to get finished now! Thanks for the comment!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> ^^THIS^^
> 
> Take a step back, forget about it for a while and when you get bored, figure it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes the fun of tinkering gets pushed aside by dumb setbacks. Its a part of life and will rear its ugly head in different aspects. Keep your head up. Might not be as bad as you think.


Thanks for the comment man, I really appreciate it too! I will work on it more today!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modnoob*
> 
> ill take the case ill pay for shipping if you dont want the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but im sorry that this happened


You have PM








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> WHAT?!?! No freaking way. Going to need to see this and see what can be done.
> 
> That and you might want the stock coolers back sooner than you thought....


No worries, see you in a bit!









Thanks for all the comments guys, it really warms my heart to see the support from all of you







I will try my hardest to get it finished!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Thanks. I really honestly don't know if it will get completed or not. I'm having a friend come over and help me with it today. Got about 4 hours to work on it. Thanks for you comment!
> Thanks man, I appreciate the comment!
> Lol in a few days I will be at college so it needs to get finished now! Thanks for the comment!
> Thanks for the comment man, I really appreciate it too! I will work on it more today!
> You have PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No worries, see you in a bit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the comments guys, it really warms my heart to see the support from all of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I will try my hardest to get it finished!*
> 
> Jeffinslaw


I'm sure it will be.


----------



## B3L13V3R

DOOOOOOD!!! NOOOOO!!! This is what this whole thing is about. You gotta break junk to learn junk!!

I am going through a very similar situation with this peice of s*** Corsair 650D. I wish I never bought it and wasted the money I have. NO room for cables without modding every cable from the PSU. Quality is less than the money begged for. Airflow SUCKS!!!!

Not to mention the 3 RMA's with all brand new components!!!!! 1000W PSU > Swiftech H220 PUMP > Corsair SSD

When I filled my first loop this week I dripped on the GPU near the PCI-E slot and thought that was the end of it for sure. I was totally selling everything!!! SO SICK OF IT... then I calmed down, dried everything I could see, and finished the loop for testing. Everything test perfectly. Ahhh... yes. Something going right... THEN THE PUMP DIES!!!! UGH!!!! AGAIN!!!!!

[[NEW COMPUTER]]









I worked through every connection, left the system off for 30 minutes, mostly so I could keep from literally picking up the system and slamming it in RAGE!!, and came back to find a huge air bubble in the hose connected to the intake on the pump. It must have gotten in the pump and cavitated the impeller enough to cause it to stop. So I flipped on the system and she seemed good to go.

So don't give up, I _*SOOOO*_ get being pissed while building and having massive failures. FYI... This is NOT my first built, it is my 20th. But my first custom loop. So even the vets get hosed... pun intended.

I'm also a Mac enthusiast (mostly for work) and your build is SO promising and connects some fantasy bridges for many of us.

FINISH IT DAMMIT!!!!!


----------



## deafboy

Computer works....


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> I'm sure it will be.


Well it works, just not in the case...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B3L13V3R*
> 
> DOOOOOOD!!! NOOOOO!!! This is what this whole thing is about. You gotta break junk to learn junk!!
> 
> I am going through a very similar situation with this peice of s*** Corsair 650D. I wish I never bought it and wasted the money I have. NO room for cables without modding every cable from the PSU. Quality is less than the money begged for. Airflow SUCKS!!!!
> 
> Not to mention the 3 RMA's with all brand new components!!!!! 1000W PSU > Swiftech H220 PUMP > Corsair SSD
> 
> When I filled my first loop this week I dripped on the GPU near the PCI-E slot and thought that was the end of it for sure. I was totally selling everything!!! SO SICK OF IT... then I calmed down, dried everything I could see, and finished the loop for testing. Everything test perfectly. Ahhh... yes. Something going right... THEN THE PUMP DIES!!!! UGH!!!! AGAIN!!!!!
> 
> [[NEW COMPUTER]]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I worked through every connection, left the system off for 30 minutes, mostly so I could keep from literally picking up the system and slamming it in RAGE!!, and came back to find a huge air bubble in the hose connected to the intake on the pump. It must have gotten in the pump and cavitated the impeller enough to cause it to stop. So I flipped on the system and she seemed good to go.
> 
> So don't give up, I _*SOOOO*_ get being pissed while building and having massive failures. FYI... This is NOT my first built, it is my 20th. But my first custom loop. So even the vets get hosed... pun intended.
> 
> I'm also a Mac enthusiast (mostly for work) and your build is SO promising and connects some fantasy bridges for many of us.
> 
> FINISH IT DAMMIT!!!!!


Well it's a done as it will be for now. I leave for college Monday and I haven't packed anything yet so I don't have the time to complete it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Computer works....


Too bad not in the case lol. Stupid case. Thanks again for helping me!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Well it works, just not in the case...
> Well it's a done as it will be for now. I leave for college Monday and I haven't packed anything yet so I don't have the time to complete it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad not in the case lol. Stupid case. Thanks again for helping me!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Bad luck with cases all around, lol.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Bad luck with cases all around, lol.


Shhhh, they don't need to know about that









So! I have decided to air cool MurderMac. I'm going to get the hyper 212 from Coolermaster and get some Corsair SP120's and paint the rings orange. I'm also going to paint to red accents on one of the 7970's orange to match. I think this will be a very nice solution to keep the case and the current design as it is.

Let me know what you guys think!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## deafboy

I think that'd be lovely if you could do all of that....today.


----------



## InfamousCDN

DONT GET THE HYPER! I bought one the other day for my build. Piece of Junk.


----------



## Hattifnatten

^ Are you sure you installed it correctly? I know it doesen't compete with the top air coolers, but it's quite a bit better than the stock coolers and arguably one of the best bang for buck air-coolers.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hattifnatten*
> 
> ^ Are you sure you installed it correctly? I know it doesen't compete with the top air coolers, but it's quite a bit better than the stock coolers and arguably one of the best bang for buck air-coolers.


I second this.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

I'll _third_ that.

I used 5 of them for some workstations at my office (slapped them on i3's so I could run them passively) - and found them to be at least comparable to the much pricier air options from Zalman and others. Not nearly as _attractive_, but definitely still a pretty decent cooler for what it is.


----------



## modnoob

4th that they are great i wish i still had mine


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> I think that'd be lovely if you could do all of that....today.


That's not going to happen lol. Currently in my dorm at college.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfamousCDN*
> 
> DONT GET THE HYPER! I bought one the other day for my build. Piece of Junk.


*This* was what I was going to get. My friend has one and he likes it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hattifnatten*
> 
> ^ Are you sure you installed it correctly? I know it doesen't compete with the top air coolers, but it's quite a bit better than the stock coolers and arguably one of the best bang for buck air-coolers.


It does need slightly more thermal paste because the bottom isn't totally flat but yah, I'd check to make sure you installed it right.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I second this.


Agreed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I'll _third_ that.
> 
> I used 5 of them for some workstations at my office (slapped them on i3's so I could run them passively) - and found them to be at least comparable to the much pricier air options from Zalman and others. Not nearly as _attractive_, but definitely still a pretty decent cooler for what it is.


I think you could spruce it up a little by adding better fans (Corsair SP120's with orange rings) and maybe get the whole thing nickel plated.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modnoob*
> 
> 4th that they are great i wish i still had mine


Darn, well at least your rig works









Jeffinslaw


----------



## Citra

I had the 212+ before my d14. Quiet and performs well.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> I had the 212+ before my d14. Quiet and performs well.


I might get the D14, will see how much space I have.

In other news....



I thought it was supposed to be fast







granted this is WIFI so if I get an Ethernet cable, it should be faster.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## deafboy

Stop failing!


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I might get the D14, will see how much space I have.
> 
> In other news....
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was supposed to be fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> granted this is WIFI so if I get an Ethernet cable, it should be faster.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Ha yeah. That thing is gigantic very difficult to remove the fans with my small case.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I might get the D14, will see how much space I have.
> 
> In other news....
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was supposed to be fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> granted this is WIFI so if I get an Ethernet cable, it should be faster.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Perhaps all of your dorm was downloading the same porno um... _documentary_ at the same time and it used up all the aggregate bandwidth... your ping is decent at least.


----------



## stnz

Slower than 73% of USA, :'D


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> Slow than 73% of USA, :'D


Which really just means that 27% of the US has connections that are _complete and absolute garbage_!


----------



## stnz

Couldn't agree more my dear


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Are you guys going to start conversing in my build log again? Lol


----------



## Dylanren99

Haha I got fibre a couple of months ago, this is the day before and day after


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dylanren99*
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I got fibre a couple of months ago, this is the day before and day after












Jeffinslaw


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Are you guys going to start conversing in my build log again? Lol


Well, someone has to do something in one of your logs...









LOL! j/k

I know you're busy running around campus trying to get those digits...


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Do you guys know of anything I can do to increase my internet speeds? Obviously, if there isn't anything I can do, I will go complain to my RA but like the lowest quality videos on YouTube won't load, it takes about 10 minutes to download a 30MB file, it is unbearable. It seems to be just my dorm though... I don't know what it is. Like I go over to my friends dorm and he is maybe 150 yards away from my dorm, still on the same network (WSU ResNet) and his speeds are GREAT. Plus, there is a router RIGHT outside my door. I just don't understand it....

Jeffinslaw


----------



## stnz

Your neighbors all downloading Hentai maybe ?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> Your neighbors all downloading Hentai maybe ?


I like the diplomatic use of "neighbors"...


----------



## WebsterXC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Do you guys know of anything I can do to increase my internet speeds? Obviously, if there isn't anything I can do, I will go complain to my RA but like the lowest quality videos on YouTube won't load, it takes about 10 minutes to download a 30MB file, it is unbearable. It seems to be just my dorm though... I don't know what it is. Like I go over to my friends dorm and he is maybe 150 yards away from my dorm, still on the same network (WSU ResNet) and his speeds are GREAT. Plus, there is a router RIGHT outside my door. I just don't understand it....
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Iowa has the same problem. WiFi is dead over by my desk, but on the other side of my dorm room it's lightning fast. Luckily they offer ethernet in every room, so I hooked up to that. Everyone else in the building, and the college for that matter is having WiFi problems as well with no end in sight. I'm assuming you have no ethernet ports?


----------



## waslakhani

Well my dorms have the best policy ever. We can set up our own wireless routers in our rooms. Love my college. But I still want to go to Ga Tech for their internet speeds. They get 900 mbs down now that is just insane.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> Your neighbors all downloading Hentai maybe ?



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I like the diplomatic use of "neighbors"...


Lol yes, my neighbors....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> Iowa has the same problem. WiFi is dead over by my desk, but on the other side of my dorm room it's lightning fast. Luckily they offer ethernet in every room, so I hooked up to that. Everyone else in the building, and the college for that matter is having WiFi problems as well with no end in sight. I'm assuming you have no ethernet ports?


Did your speeds improve once you hooked up to ethernet? I do have two open ethernet ports in my room, I guess that will be my next step.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> Well my dorms have the best policy ever. We can set up our own wireless routers in our rooms. Love my college. But I still want to go to Ga Tech for their internet speeds. They get 900 mbs down now that is just insane.


We _aren't_ allowed to use private routers, school policy







Here I thought colleges were supposed to have blisteringly fast speeds, looks like I have been bamboozled!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## WebsterXC

Yeah my internet speeds went from not loading OCN to 32ms in League of Legends


----------



## petriedish81

How are you supposed to watch porn at dial-up speeds? Unacceptable! These ARE college students we are talking about!


----------



## gdubc

Are you kidding me? college isn't the time to watch porn it's the time to live it.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> Yeah my internet speeds went from not loading OCN to 32ms in League of Legends


Okay, looks like I will be buying an ethernet cable then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petriedish81*
> 
> How are you supposed to watch porn at dial-up speeds? Unacceptable! These ARE college students we are talking about!


Wouldn't know







lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Are you kidding me? college isn't the time to watch porn it's the time to live it.


Amen to that!









Let's just be a little cautious as to our conversations guys, we don't want a mod to step in here and clean things up









Jeffinslaw


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> 
> Lol yes, my neighbors....
> Did your speeds improve once you hooked up to ethernet? I do have two open ethernet ports in my room, I guess that will be my next step.
> We _aren't_ allowed to use private routers, school policy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I thought colleges were supposed to have blisteringly fast speeds, looks like I have been bamboozled!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


No private routers? That's silly.


----------



## vlamnire

Same with my University. Everyone still had them. They capped HTTP connections but P2P connections were way faster. HTTP download was like 30 KB/s and uTorrent and Steam downloads were like 1 MB/s


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlamnire*
> 
> Same with my University. Everyone still had them. They capped HTTP connections but P2P connections were way faster. HTTP download was like 30 KB/s and uTorrent and Steam downloads were like 1 MB/s


Well that totally makes sense... after all if you were using your Internet connection for ummm _learning and research_ then you'd undoubtedly be using HTTP/HTTPS so that needs to be capped or you might get done faster and make it seem like they weren't working you hard enough. Downloading pr0n/warez/etc... well, that has nothing to do with education so it shouldn't be capped.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Yay! It's much better! Before I could hardly break 1Mb down. Got the ethernet cable.



Jeffinslaw


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Yay! It's much better! Before I could hardly break 1Mb down. Got the ethernet cable.
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


If nothing else that's a very, very nice upload!


----------



## waslakhani

I get 90 Mbs down in my dorm and 90 Up. For some reason my classes down is really low.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> 
> 
> I get 90 Mbs down in my dorm and 90 Up. For some reason my classes down is really low.


Guess we know where they blow a ton of their tuition revenue... hope it's worth it.


----------



## greywarden

Sweet build, just got myself a G5 case to play with and I learned a lot.

Here's my wifi, don't have a long enough Ethernet cable (how embarrassing)...


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Holy blast from the past Batman!

This build will be finished, over my dead body will it not be. It is so close to being done I can taste it. It will be finished and then immediately sold. Just so I can say I finished it! Will be completed using green. Will be reusing the i7 3770k CPU, will be selling the UP7 for a Sniper M3, perhaps going mATX will solve some of the problems I have been having with fittings things correctly. Will be keeping just the 360MM up top but will be going push pull since I have the extra room. This I think I may be able to do here at school since it involves very little physical work to the case, plus sleeving is pretty simple in a dorm room. Will see if I can get the case and other needed parts one of these weekend. The drive is 8 hours one way so I will spend the majority of my time on the road lol. Anyways, I will try my best to finish it and then part it out.

Thanks guys! Jeffinslaw


----------



## Citra

Yay!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Alright, mini update. I have purchased a broken mATX motherboard to use in this build as a mockup. Will just mock things up to take the final pictures. I will then be selling the case! (barkinos, if you aren't ready with money when it is time to sell, someone else gets the case!) Hopefully I can at least get the money back that I put into it.

This is the cheapest solution to finish this build. I will be also buying the front panel mod from thelaserhive.com. Then when things are completed, it will be time to do my Compact Splash build. Then, finish my test bench/benching rig. Will be an exciting summer for sure! Stay tuned guys...

Jeffinslaw


----------



## joostflux

Looking forward to all of these things


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Final update this weekend









Jeffinslaw


----------



## waslakhani

You done with finals soon?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> You done with finals soon?


I take my last one tomorrow morning! Had my Calc 2 final tonight, twas not the greatest...

Jeffinslaw


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Final update this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw
> I take my last one tomorrow morning! Had my Calc 2 final tonight, twas not the greatest...
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Did you have one of my moments?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I take my last one tomorrow morning! Had my Calc 2 final tonight, twas not the greatest...
> 
> Jeffinslaw
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have one of my moments?
Click to expand...

It was bad... I thought I was prepared for the test in the morning, did some more studying in the afternoon, sat down for the test at 7, forgot nearly everything I had studied.

Plus, they had hardly anything that I was good at. LOTS of series (testing for convergence/divergence and absolute/conditional convergence), quite a few intergrals using Integration by Parts, and trig sub, parametric equations (graphing, and finding tangents, stuff I am good at), finding volume of solids of revolution, graphing polar equations, which by the way is veryyyyy hard if you don't have your unit circle memorized, finding area of intersecting curves, and finally stuff dealing with vectors like finding a vector that was perpendicular to vector *a* and *b*, finding planes that were parallel/perpendicular to lines and included points, that stuff wasn't too bad.

Overall, what really hurt me were the intergrals, and series. Most of the area and other intergrals were just set up which is nice.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## waslakhani

Series were the worst thing from calc 2. Calc 3 is so much easier. Got a 99 on the final a few days back


----------



## deafboy

Called it









Hit me up if ya ever need some help.


----------



## deafboy

I was told of a big update....


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> Series were the worst thing from calc 2. Calc 3 is so much easier. Got a 99 on the final a few days back


Nice job! And yah, calc 3 should be much easier.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Called it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hit me up if ya ever need some help.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> I was told of a big update....


I'll be hitting you up for programming help... gotta take that this fall. And as far as the update, soon™. It's still today after all









Jeffinslaw


----------



## deafboy

They're making you do some programming? WIN!

soon™ needs to become now


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> They're making you do some programming? WIN!
> 
> soon™ needs to become now


Yes, three semesters worth of it...

Currently uploading pictures...









Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Passed Calc 2 with a B-









And now....

*Update 22 - Finalish Pictures*

Yep, it's an update. I'll let the pictures do the talking!
















































































































































































































I think I am going to change the screws from these hex bolts over to hex button head screws. Should go better with the case and they should look like rivets







Which picture is your guys' favorite? Mine is the first one because I like the look of the case surrounded by the flowers and bushes.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Evil Genius Jr

Beautiful Job!


----------



## deafboy

3 semesters worth...interesting. Should be good fun









And light box? You going to make a window?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Genius Jr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Job!


Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> 3 semesters worth...interesting. Should be good fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And light box? You going to make a window?


I hope it isn't too difficult lol.

I want to put a window in it but I don't want to do it myself. I want to have it laser cut but the only place I know of around here charges $50 per cut. So I need to do some looking around.

Hmm... it seems like hardly anyone is following this anymore










Jeffinslaw


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Hmm... it seems like hardly anyone is following this anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Keep it up. People ARE still following


----------



## Citra




----------



## ccRicers

Came back to this thread after seeing your latest post in the Watercooling Gallery. Amazing job with the build!


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Thanks!
> I hope it isn't too difficult lol.
> 
> I want to put a window in it but I don't want to do it myself. I want to have it laser cut but the only place I know of around here charges $50 per cut. So I need to do some looking around.
> 
> Hmm... it seems like hardly anyone is following this anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


I teach you all the wrong things


----------



## modnoob

I'm still here.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundx98*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Hmm... it seems like hardly anyone is following this anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it up. People ARE still following
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modnoob*
> 
> I'm still here.


Nice to see the usual crew









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Came back to this thread after seeing your latest post in the Watercooling Gallery. Amazing job with the build!


Thanks! Thought posting there might attract a few more people









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Thanks!
> I hope it isn't too difficult lol.
> 
> I want to put a window in it but I don't want to do it myself. I want to have it laser cut but the only place I know of around here charges $50 per cut. So I need to do some looking around.
> 
> Hmm... it seems like hardly anyone is following this anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw
> 
> 
> 
> I teach you all the wrong things
Click to expand...

How about we don't do that so ol' Jeffy can pass his classes, graduate, and get a J.O.B. lol

So I think I am going to proceed with this build using a green color scheme. Some things though, I don't like the current hard drive holder. The way it is attached to the case, is by using L-channel aluminum which is then attached to the case with screws. Well I was browsing through the CaseLabs store last night and happened upon this lovely piece of metal, *link* which would have been PERFECT for the case when I first started the ordeal about the hard drive cage...

So my question is, I'm thinking about getting on of those pieces and using that instead. The only downside is, I have to drill 4 more holes through the case and I don't know how I would go about repairing the ones I have... hmm...

Jeffinslaw


----------



## TheAnticitizen1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Hmm... it seems like hardly anyone is following this anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


DW I'm a new subscriber! Keep up the good work!


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Nice to see the usual crew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Thought posting there might attract a few more people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about we don't do that so ol' Jeffy can pass his classes, graduate, and get a J.O.B. lol
> 
> So I think I am going to proceed with this build using a green color scheme. Some things though, I don't like the current hard drive holder. The way it is attached to the case, is by using L-channel aluminum which is then attached to the case with screws. Well I was browsing through the CaseLabs store last night and happened upon this lovely piece of metal, *link* which would have been PERFECT for the case when I first started the ordeal about the hard drive cage...
> 
> So my question is, I'm thinking about getting on of those pieces and using that instead. The only downside is, I have to drill 4 more holes through the case and I don't know how I would go about repairing the ones I have... hmm...
> 
> Jeffinslaw


You can probably mount that Case Labs piece to the case using some 3M4011 double sided tape.
The 4011 (exterior) can hold at least 5 pounds (may save hassles drilling)
http://www.walmart.com/ip/3M-2182-3075-3m-Scotch-Exterior-Mounting-Tape-4011/19902131

I've used it to mount the SSD in mine and its very secure


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Hi Jeff

Really love this mod, and i have just bought a case to do one myself. im wondering what sort of paint youve used and what method of application youve used to get it on there? it looks like a really slick job and given the slightly scratchy condition of the case handles theyll need a paint job and the black looks really nice.

thanks in advance - ill send a PM to you so if you see that ignore this.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> Hi Jeff
> 
> Really love this mod, and i have just bought a case to do one myself. im wondering what sort of paint youve used and what method of application youve used to get it on there? it looks like a really slick job and given the slightly scratchy condition of the case handles theyll need a paint job and the black looks really nice.
> 
> thanks in advance - ill send a PM to you so if you see that ignore this.


Replied via PM









Jeffinslaw

P.S. For everyone else, something special will be coming, something V2.0 related.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Final pictures + closing statement coming tomorrow or Tuesday









-Jeffinslaw


----------



## waslakhani




----------



## InfraRedRabbit




----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*


Aaslhflksadhfsdafjlk final pictures will be delayed. I was making the hole for the power switch and I made it 22MM when it should have been less. Now, the switch just falls through the hole. Very made right now...


----------



## sinnedone

Small square piece of sheemetal with appropriate sized hole epoxied to the inside surface of the case where the whole was made.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aaslhflksadhfsdafjlk final pictures will be delayed. I was making the hole for the power switch and I made it 22MM when it should have been less. Now, the switch just falls through the hole. Very made right now...
Click to expand...

I'm going to order another front panel plate and enlarge it less. Just waiting for David at the laserhive to reply so I can get another plate in the mail.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

A big shoutout to David at thelaserhive.com. He just dropped two extra front panel pieces in the mail, all I had to pay for was shipping which was cheap. Thanks again David! If you guys haven't checked out his site before, go do it! Lots of helpful pieces you can buy for you G5/Mac Pro mods!

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Update imminent


----------



## sinnedone

Thought this was the update......tease. lol


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Thought this was the update......tease. lol


^^


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Thought this was the update......tease. lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> ^^


Lol I know, I'm such a tease.

Got the faceplate for the front panel painted a few moments ago. I think I finallllllly have the hang of using a can of spray paint, quick, sweeping passes over the item, like a paint gun. Been watching a lot of vehicle restoration shows and they have scenes of people painting so that's when I've been trying to mimic. So that must mean it came out well? It sure looks like it! Will see tomorrow when the paint is dry.

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

*Update 23 - Final Pictures, Yes, Final*

Finally, after more than two years, here we are. Final pictures. It's a shame I wasn't able to actually put a full, functioning system in this case and use it for a bit before I sold it but hey, the project was an immense learning experience.

I'm proud to say the case is done. There is one other small piece that should go on the case but it is fine without it. It is a matching 80MM x2 cover plate that matches the top 360MM one. Too do it, I would have to purchase some countersunk screws and a countersunk bit and work on some of the holes on the back panel. The new owner can do that if he so desires. But really, it doesn't have to be done. The case looks great either way.

I have some thoughts about the whole thing and the process and I wanted to talk about them. First off, I want to talk about the case itself. The G5 case from Apple is an incredibly versatile case, after you mod it to fit your needs. The stock case is extremely hard to work with. Arbitrary mount points for Apple motherboards, non standard back panel, weird PSU, lots of different things with this case. But what makes the case unique is the style and design of it. The whole thing can easily breathe without the fans on the top. Stick some front fans in and the air moves effortlessly through the case and out the back. That and the handles/feet is what drew me towards the case.

When I started the build, I wasn't going to paint it or anything, I was going to leave it as is. In retrospect, part of me wishes I had left it original, left the back plate normal and just done a "normal" build using the case. No water-cooling either, that's when I ran into a lot of issues, when I started trying to adapt the case for water-cooling parts. However, I am glad I decided to get it powder coated; it came out quite exceptional. Another however, I wish I would have gone with a satin black instead of a glossy black. At the time I got the case powder coated, I didn't know about a satin black. I was just getting into modding and everything and my only hobby before then were Legos so I was entering into a new world. I didn't know a satin black could have been an option, only knew about gloss and matte. The glossy powder coat looks great, if you don't own a pet. We own a dog and it sheds so.freaking.much. So you can see every piece of hair, every piece of dust, everything on the case. It's a real shame. I am glad I decided to get the interior parts done in a matte black finish; it looks awesome. I think if I would have done all of the parts in satin black, the case would have looked a ton better. But even satin black for the external parts and matte black for the interior parts would have looked great as well.

My initial design for the hard drives were great in theory, until I actually started working on it. It quickly turned out to be an awful idea. Originally, I had planned on cutting the top shelf of the case and attaching it to that. I ordered two of the hard drive cages from Caselab that went to the STH10. I got them without the "flaps" on the side. I went this route after failing to design my own using the original Caselab's 4x HDD cage I had. My measurements were off or the scale was off because the whole thing was too small. Anyways, that idea didn't really work because I quickly decided to get rid of the top shelf and the optical drive that would have gone there. Next, I decided to try and use one of the Caselab's 4x HDD holders. That would have been perfect, if I didn't want to use a front radiator. With the front radiator and fan installed, that left about 4 inches of space between the fans and the motherboard tray, less between the fans and GPUs. So that idea was quickly omitted. I wanted to avoid drilling any holes through the other side of the case since it was so perfect having nothing on that side. In the end, that was the only option. So using one of the Caselab cages I ordered a while ago, I fashioned some mounts using some left over aluminum L-channel. I drilled 4 holes into the side panel to slip some button head screws through and use some nuts on the other side. That turned out okay and actually looks pretty decent from the other side. A few weeks ago I came across the HDD mount from Caselab that went to their S3 and S5 case. That caddy would have been PERFECT. Oh well, too late to change things now! So in the end, it turned out okay, not the best option though.

On to the PSU. From the beginning, I wanted to use the Apple PSU enclosure. I thought it would have been sweet to reuse that. I was able to get a dead PSU and gut it for the casing. I should have used a non-modular PSU from the beginning. I was afraid the daughterboard inside the Silverstone PSU would short when inside the Apple PSU housing, so I tried to fashion a sort of mount for it. To do that, I tried using Rivnuts. *Helpful hint,* buy the expensive Rivnut tool from the beginning, don't buy the cheap socket wrench version, it will break after a few uses. So that idea didn't work because I broke the tool. So I decided to get a non-modular PSU and unsolder the wires that came from the board and make my own "modular" PSU. That was a huge waste of time and money because I ended up killing that PSU. It was a nice 950W Corsair unit too... Finally I did what I should have done all along. Purchase a non-modular PSU, and simply cut the wires short and crimp new pins on. I finally did that and that worked great. That allows some very nice 1 to 1 extensions to be made for the PSU, in whatever color sleeving you want. I also updated the Molex and SATA to 6pin connectors like on the Silverstone PSUs. I think that that is such a great idea! So the PSU is done 90%. I should have bought a Y-connector for the two 60MM fans, and then one of the regular fan connector to the PSU/GPU fan connector that moddiy sells. Then the PSU would be complete.

All in all, I am glade I did this mod. I learned a ton in the past two years doing this build. Frankly, it should have been done 18 months ago but hey, I dragged it out because it was fun








so now that I have bored you guys to death, let's get on to the final pictures!!! Enjoy!










I will probably retake this picture tomorrow morning when the sun isn't shining behind the case



























Same with this picture... stupid sun.

























































































































































































































That's it guys! Thanks for a fun two years! Hope to see you all for the next project









-Jeffinslaw


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

oh. my. god. thats amazing, great work on every aspect, its all just so clean and shiny. the PSU is bottom mounted in the old unit is it not? ah man i am itching to get cracking on my G5 mod now!


----------



## derickwm

That doesn't look like a finished pc 

Needs an R3BE


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh. my. god. thats amazing, great work on every aspect, its all just so clean and shiny. the PSU is bottom mounted in the old unit is it not? ah man i am itching to get cracking on my G5 mod now!


Correct, the PSU is in the original apple housing. Thanks for comment!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> That doesn't look like a finished pc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needs an R3BE


Maybe for the next build...


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Maybe for the next build...


See y'all in 2016 !

I kiiiiid, I kiiiiiiiid !









Awesome job on the case. It's looking great.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Maybe for the next build...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See y'all in 2016 !
> 
> I kiiiiid, I kiiiiiiiid !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome job on the case. It's looking great.
Click to expand...

Thanks!

I guess everyone is so shocked that it's done and that's why they aren't commenting


----------



## Gilles3000

Great to see you finally finished it, looks amazing.









Kinda sad its not getting a system build in it tho, hopefully someone on ocn will buy it so it can get the awesome watercooled internals it deserves.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Wow, it looks good man. I haven't posted in this thread since you began, but I have been keeping tabs on it. I still have a G5 case in my room that I have yet to start on. I've been spending too much money on cars.







I will have a workshop of my own soon though and so I might have to get cracking on the case as my first project in it.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Great job dude! I've not posted in this build log for ages and it's great to see you're still at it


----------



## gdubc

Nice job! You always do such clean work!


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Stunning.

I thought G5 mods were old and tired until I saw this. Makes me wish I was a modder as Ive had free access to these case for years.


----------



## claes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Stunning.
> 
> I thought G5 mods were old and tired until I saw this. Makes me wish I was a modder as Ive had free access to these case for years.


Can I grab a couple next time I'm in Chicago?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Sure!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Great to see you finally finished it, looks amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda sad its not getting a system build in it tho, hopefully someone on ocn will buy it so it can get the awesome watercooled internals it deserves.


I hope someone will buy it as well! It deserves a proper system in it I think! But I can't afford that right now







Thank you for your comment









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD*
> 
> Wow, it looks good man. I haven't posted in this thread since you began, but I have been keeping tabs on it. I still have a G5 case in my room that I have yet to start on. I've been spending too much money on cars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have a workshop of my own soon though and so I might have to get cracking on the case as my first project in it.


Yes! Get working on your G5 mod! They are pretty fun







Thanks for the comment!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Great job dude! I've not posted in this build log for ages and it's great to see you're still at it


It's all done! Thanks for the comment!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Nice job! You always do such clean work!


Thank you!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Stunning.
> 
> I thought G5 mods were old and tired until I saw this. Makes me wish I was a modder as Ive had free access to these case for years.


Or at least take the cases and sell them? There are always buyers for these cases!

Thanks for the comments guy!

By the way, MurderMac is up for sale in the OCN marketplace. Here is the link. If you are interested, make me an offer! http://www.overclock.net/t/1507357/for-sale-powermac-g5-murdermac

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

MurderMac is still for sale: http://www.overclock.net/t/1507357/for-sale-trade-powermac-g5-murdermac

The quicker someone buys it, the quicker I can get working on V2.0









-Jeffinslaw


----------



## Gilles3000

I can't believe it isn't sold yet. Such an awesome case, it's even a pretty sweet deal with all the stuff that's included.


----------



## Arctixfox159

How the heck did you get that off? I have been studying it for hours, referring to the chassis


----------

